# Character Heights/CP Auditions



## Berlioz70

I know that a lot of this information is spread throughout other threads - but I thought it might be nice to keep it all in one area with auditions coming up.

I have a couple questions about face characters - it sounds like everyone is just placed as princesses - what about villains or other characters? Are they just the same people?

I'm interested in Kim Possible (but I'm too tall), the step sisters Drizella and Anastasia - I think I could easily have the huge animated face they always have - as well as Cruella de Vil. Anyone know how they select these characters?

For those that may be new - keep in mind that heights are considered a Disney secret - so alumni are limited in what they can say, but many are super nice and will PM you information!


----------



## Mrs.CptnJackSparrow

hey villians are still in the face character selection process.

I'm SUPER interested in being Jasmin but we'll see what happens.


----------



## Joanna71985

Berlioz70 said:


> I know that a lot of this information is spread throughout other threads - but I thought it might be nice to keep it all in one area with auditions coming up.
> 
> I have a couple questions about face characters - it sounds like everyone is just placed as princesses - what about villains or other characters? Are they just the same people?
> 
> I'm interested in Kim Possible (but I'm too tall), the step sisters Drizella and Anastasia - I think I could easily have the huge animated face they always have - as well as Cruella de Vil. Anyone know how they select these characters?
> 
> For those that may be new - keep in mind that heights are considered a Disney secret - so alumni are limited in what they can say, but many are super nice and will PM you information!



Villians are chosen the same way as princesses, ect. It's the same process.


----------



## Berlioz70

Joanna71985 said:


> Villians are chosen the same way as princesses, ect. It's the same process.



Do you know if they cast people specifically for Drizella or Anastasia - or are they the same people who play the princesses?

I'm only curious because I don't think I look like a princess, but I could be a REALLY stellar Anastasia!!!


----------



## Joanna71985

Berlioz70 said:


> Do you know if they cast people specifically for Drizella or Anastasia - or are they the same people who play the princesses?
> 
> I'm only curious because I don't think I look like a princess, but I could be a REALLY stellar Anastasia!!!



I imagine it could be both. But probably more to the 2nd one. It all depends on what entertainment thinks.


----------



## Berlioz70

Joanna71985 said:


> I imagine it could be both. But probably more to the 2nd one. It all depends on what entertainment thinks.



Thanks Joanna!


----------



## Joanna71985

Berlioz70 said:


> Thanks Joanna!



You're welcome.


----------



## rockstargeisha

A bit off topic, but I was wondering if I could add your livejournal to my friend's list Berlioz? I'd love to get more information regarding the program for when I decide to apply; especially because you are looking into a character role. Best of luck!


----------



## Berlioz70

rockstargeisha said:


> A bit off topic, but I was wondering if I could add your livejournal to my friend's list Berlioz? I'd love to get more information regarding the program for when I decide to apply; especially because you are looking into a character role. Best of luck!



Not a problem at all!


----------



## impsythealmighty

You guys have probably seen this stuff already, but I thought I'd share some height info I found about the characters. I can't verify any of it, just thought I'd give other clueless people (like me!) some kind of idea of the different heights they want.  Hope it's helpful!

"I don't know about Disneyland.. but at World the ranges are sorta as follows:
less 5' Duck height
5'-5'2 Mouse Height
5'2-5'4 Chipmunk height
5'6-5'8 (or so) Pluto height
5'4-5'7 Princess Height
5'9 - 6'0 (or so) Goofy Height"

" 4'6" - 4'7": Daisy, Donald
4'8" - 4'9": Daisy, Donald, Dopey, Jiminy, Mickey, Minnie
4'9" - 4'10": Daisy, Donald, Dopey, Jiminy, Mickey, Minnie, Pinocchio
4'10" - 5'0": Mickey, Minnie, Pinocchio, Brer Rabbit, Meeko, Piglet
5'0" - 5'2": Max, White Rabbit, Pooh, Robin Hood, Timon, Bashful, Grumpy, Sneezy, Sleepy, Scrooge McDuck, Terk
5'1" - 5'2": All of the characters listed above in the 5'0" to 5'2" range, plus Chip, Dale, Suzy, Perla.
5'2" - 5'4": Doc, Gideon, Happy, King Louie, Suzy, Perla, Chip, Dale, Jessie, Bullseye, Penguin
5'5": Mr. Smee, Lagoona Gator, Ice Gator (not much for this height!!)
5'6" - 5'7": Friar Tuck, Mr. Smee, Pluto, Rafiki, Wendell, Buzz Lightyear, Flik, Lagoona Gator, Ice Gator
5'7" - 5'8": Rafiki, Eeyore, Pluto, Prince John, Wendell, Friar Tuck, Buzz Lightyear, Flik
5'8" - 5'9": Prince John, Brer Fox, Eeyore, Shaker, Tweedles, Liverlips, Dumbo
5'9" - 5'10": Liverlips, Tweedles, Shaker, Brer Fox, Geppetto, Dumbo
5'10" - 5'11": Geppetto, Sherriff of Nottingham, Foulfellow, King Lion, Tigger
5'11" - 6'0": Foulfellow, King Lion, Sheriff of Nottingham, Tigger
6'0" - 6'2": Baloo, Big Bad Wolf, Brer Bear, Captain Hook, Genie, Goofy, Launchpad
6'2" - 6'3": Baloo, Beast, Brer Bear, Goofy, Woody, Jafar, Launchpad
6'3" - 6'4": Beast, Jafar, Launchpad"


----------



## Berlioz70

impsythealmighty said:


> You guys have probably seen this stuff already....



Elastigirl/Mrs. Incredible is in the 5'7 range!


----------



## rockstargeisha

Thanks Berlioz, added!

I had not seen the listing of height ranges before, very interesting. Seems to be a bit out of date though, where are Lilo and Stitch?  Thank you for posting.


----------



## Joanna71985

impsythealmighty said:


> You guys have probably seen this stuff already, but I thought I'd share some height info I found about the characters. I can't verify any of it, just thought I'd give other clueless people (like me!) some kind of idea of the different heights they want.  Hope it's helpful!
> 
> "I don't know about Disneyland.. but at World the ranges are sorta as follows:
> less 5' Duck height
> 5'-5'2 Mouse Height
> 5'2-5'4 Chipmunk height
> 5'6-5'8 (or so) Pluto height
> 5'4-5'7 Princess Height
> 5'9 - 6'0 (or so) Goofy Height"
> 
> " 4'6" - 4'7": Daisy, Donald
> 4'8" - 4'9": Daisy, Donald, Dopey, Jiminy, Mickey, Minnie
> 4'9" - 4'10": Daisy, Donald, Dopey, Jiminy, Mickey, Minnie, Pinocchio
> 4'10" - 5'0": Mickey, Minnie, Pinocchio, Brer Rabbit, Meeko, Piglet
> 5'0" - 5'2": Max, White Rabbit, Pooh, Robin Hood, Timon, Bashful, Grumpy, Sneezy, Sleepy, Scrooge McDuck, Terk
> 5'1" - 5'2": All of the characters listed above in the 5'0" to 5'2" range, plus Chip, Dale, Suzy, Perla.
> 5'2" - 5'4": Doc, Gideon, Happy, King Louie, Suzy, Perla, Chip, Dale, Jessie, Bullseye, Penguin
> 5'5": Mr. Smee, Lagoona Gator, Ice Gator (not much for this height!!)
> 5'6" - 5'7": Friar Tuck, Mr. Smee, Pluto, Rafiki, Wendell, Buzz Lightyear, Flik, Lagoona Gator, Ice Gator
> 5'7" - 5'8": Rafiki, Eeyore, Pluto, Prince John, Wendell, Friar Tuck, Buzz Lightyear, Flik
> 5'8" - 5'9": Prince John, Brer Fox, Eeyore, Shaker, Tweedles, Liverlips, Dumbo
> 5'9" - 5'10": Liverlips, Tweedles, Shaker, Brer Fox, Geppetto, Dumbo
> 5'10" - 5'11": Geppetto, Sherriff of Nottingham, Foulfellow, King Lion, Tigger
> 5'11" - 6'0": Foulfellow, King Lion, Sheriff of Nottingham, Tigger
> 6'0" - 6'2": Baloo, Big Bad Wolf, Brer Bear, Captain Hook, Genie, Goofy, Launchpad
> 6'2" - 6'3": Baloo, Beast, Brer Bear, Goofy, Woody, Jafar, Launchpad
> 6'3" - 6'4": Beast, Jafar, Launchpad"



Just want to let you know that the mice end at 5'0. And Goofy is taller then 6'0.



rockstargeisha said:


> Thanks Berlioz, added!
> 
> I had not seen the listing of height ranges before, very interesting. Seems to be a bit out of date though, where are Lilo and Stitch?  Thank you for posting.



Lilo and Stitch are "friends" with Mickey.


----------



## newell24

I'm new to these boards, but I have always wanted to try out to be a Disney character, but being a female and almost 6'1, do I stand a chance?


----------



## Sehsun

newell24 said:


> I'm new to these boards, but I have always wanted to try out to be a Disney character, but being a female and almost 6'1, do I stand a chance?



 to the DISboards!!

Yes!  Disney needs people in your height range.  According to the CP website, special consideration is given to individuals from 4'8" to 5 feet and from 6 feet to 6'3".


----------



## Joanna71985

newell24 said:


> I'm new to these boards, but I have always wanted to try out to be a Disney character, but being a female and almost 6'1, do I stand a chance?



They sure do! Disney looks for tall people, especially at 6'0-6'3 (like Iris said).


----------



## Berlioz70

Joanna71985 said:


> They sure do! Disney looks for tall people, especially at 6'0-6'3 (like Iris said).



What about guys who are 6'4? Do they go that high or cut off at 6'3?

My brother-in-law is 6'4 and is considering auditioning with me!


----------



## Sehsun

Berlioz70 said:


> What about guys who are 6'4? Do they go that high or cut off at 6'3?
> 
> My brother-in-law is 6'4 and is considering auditioning with me!



Yes, encourage your BIL to go with you!!!  I sent you a PM.


----------



## Joanna71985

Berlioz70 said:


> What about guys who are 6'4? Do they go that high or cut off at 6'3?
> 
> My brother-in-law is 6'4 and is considering auditioning with me!



I'm sure that will be fine. Good luck!


----------



## Berlioz70

I thought this might be of interest:

Here are the audition dates for FALL 2007!!!! I have no idea what they are for FALL 2008, this is just meant to give you an idea of when they MIGHT be:

Atlanta, GA - March 23, 2007 (Friday)
Boston, MA - March 23, 2007 (Friday)
Raleigh, NC - March 25, 2007 (Sunday)
Pittsburgh, PA - March 25, 2007 (Sunday)
Orlando, FL - March 28, 2007 (Wednesday)
Lansing, MI - March 30, 2007 (Friday)
Madison, WI - April 1, 2007 (Sunday)
Rochester, NY - April 13, 2007 (Friday)
Salt Lake City, UT - April 13, 2007 (Friday)
Chicago, IL - April 15, 2007 (Sunday)

These dates were sent to me on Monday, March 5, 2007!


Here were the dates for SPRING 2008 auditions (they were sent to me on Friday, Sept. 28th)

Atlanta, GA 
Friday, October 26th 3:00pm 

Austin, TX 
Sunday, November 18th 9:00am 

Chicago, IL 
Sunday, November 4th 9:00am 

Lansing, MI
Friday, November 2nd 12:00pm 

Madison, WI 
Sunday, November 4th 8:30am 

Oklahoma City, OK 
Sunday, November 11th 9:00am 

Omaha, NE
Sunday, October 7th 9:00am 

Orlando, FL
Thursday, November 15th 9:00am 

Pittsburgh, PA
Sunday, November 11th 10:00am 

Raleigh, NC 
Sunday, October 28th 9:00am 

Rochester, NY 
Friday, November 2nd 9:00am 

Salt Lake City, UT 
Friday, November 9th 3:00pm 

Seattle, WA
Friday, October 5th 3:00pm


----------



## DisDancerina

I'm 5' 3'' I wonder if I'll be able to reach Princess height  by 16, I'm 13 now. Anyone think I can?


----------



## ahoy kristen

if you DO get cast as a character, are you that character all of the time? or do you have to be a certain character one day then a different one some other time?


----------



## Joanna71985

ahoy kristen said:


> if you DO get cast as a character, are you that character all of the time? or do you have to be a certain character one day then a different one some other time?



You can be scheduled as more then one. There are many in each height range. It all depends on scheduling.


----------



## Erika86

Hi, I've been trying to research the performer auditions and it's just making me more confused.  I am auditioning in Salt Lake City for Fall 08, but I really want to be a parade performer. ( I have been dancing my entire life).  On another board I read that there is a second audition at WDW when you arrive that will tell you if you can be in a parade.  Do you have to be selected for a character to audition for parade performer or do the recruiters at the first audition recommend you for the 2nd audition, or both? Also is the second audition where you get your color code or is the first?  Thanks!


----------



## Berlioz70

Erika86 said:


> Hi, I've been trying to research the performer auditions and it's just making me more confused.  I am auditioning in Salt Lake City for Fall 08, but I really want to be a parade performer. ( I have been dancing my entire life).  On another board I read that there is a second audition at WDW when you arrive that will tell you if you can be in a parade.  Do you have to be selected for a character to audition for parade performer or do the recruiters at the first audition recommend you for the 2nd audition, or both? Also is the second audition where you get your color code or is the first?  Thanks!



Hi Erika!
When you audition in Salt Lake you will be giving two color codes - one for animation and one for dancing/performance. You will not know what colors you were given until after you're in the program. Those colors determine what you're allowed to do once you begin - the higher the color, the more options. Therefore, you could be selected as a Parade Performer at that first audition, but you wouldn't know til you start the program.

If you would like to try to get a higher color, there are additional auditions after the program starts in which you can try again - however, they always go with your more recent colors so if you did better at the first audition, it doesn't matter they'll go with the lower (but recent, colors)!

No - if you do not pass the first audition, you would not be able to do the second, they generally do not like their CPs to role hop. If you accept something else, that's what you'll be doing. 

However - if you would like extend your program for another semester, you are welcome to try for entertainment again! But that audition is not until the end of the your first program.

Hope that helps - good luck on your audition!


----------



## Joanna71985

Erika86 said:


> Hi, I've been trying to research the performer auditions and it's just making me more confused.  I am auditioning in Salt Lake City for Fall 08, but I really want to be a parade performer. ( I have been dancing my entire life).  On another board I read that there is a second audition at WDW when you arrive that will tell you if you can be in a parade.  Do you have to be selected for a character to audition for parade performer or do the recruiters at the first audition recommend you for the 2nd audition, or both? Also is the second audition where you get your color code or is the first?  Thanks!



Hi there. You get a color code from the first audition (if you make it). Then when you get down to FL you have the chance to attend other auditions to bring it up. What you get as a color code determines what parades/shows you can do. You can preference things, but Disney will pick you.


----------



## jusTine87

This information is ahuge help, I had no idea how the auditions work... is it hard to pass the audition?


----------



## zulemara

also keep in mind Disney will register your "official" height and then you are actually given a .5in leeway on either end.  So if you measure in at 5'11.5" you could end up being friends with a 5'11" character or a 6' character


----------



## Joanna71985

jusTine87 said:


> This information is ahuge help, I had no idea how the auditions work... is it hard to pass the audition?



It depends on what they are looking for. Some heights are easier to get in with, and also dance ability helps.


----------



## Erika86

Thanks for the information Joanna and Brenna!


----------



## Joanna71985

Erika86 said:


> Thanks for the information Joanna and Brenna!



You're welcome.


----------



## Berlioz70

Erika86 said:


> Thanks for the information Joanna and Brenna!



Not a problem - I talked about my last audition in my blog - let me know if you want more details!!!


----------



## jusTine87

Brenna, I just read your blog and it was sooo helpful! Thank you!


----------



## Berlioz70

jusTine87 said:


> Brenna, I just read your blog and it was sooo helpful! Thank you!



You're welcome. One thing I've learned since returning is that at larger audition locations they have costume and makeup for face characters, but mine was too small for that! I'm guessing yours will be a bit larger!


----------



## jusTine87

Wow... that would be quite fun! I just hope I do well.


----------



## Joanna71985

At my audition we had almost 50 people, but no one from cosmotology came to it.


----------



## jusTine87

I thought the auditions would have hundreds of people... but that's not what I've been hearing.


----------



## Berlioz70

jusTine87 said:


> I thought the auditions would have hundreds of people... but that's not what I've been hearing.



A friend of mine auditioned in Chicago - she said there were about 100 and they did have makeup. I wonder how they decide


----------



## disneychickforever

Question, do you have to be thin in order to get a character?  I'm not a perfect sphere, but I'm not a size 2 either.  I'm around 5'8"-5'10" (everyone gives me a different height lol.), if that makes any difference....

I don't expect to be a princess, so I am not concerned about that.

TIA!


----------



## Joanna71985

disneychickforever said:


> Question, do you have to be thin in order to get a character?  I'm not a perfect sphere, but I'm not a size 2 either.  I'm around 5'8"-5'10" (everyone gives me a different height lol.), if that makes any difference....
> 
> I don't expect to be a princess, so I am not concerned about that.
> 
> TIA!



For the most part, no. A few have to be "fitted" but most of them are fine.


----------



## Merriweather86

Newell, you'll be fine! Like the previous person said, they really ARE looking for people with extremes in heights...for once it's great to be really short or really tall! Best of luck


----------



## Mrs.CptnJackSparrow

this is for anyone who has already applied and interviewed with charcter performer as their first pick. 

I know the wait is long and we all thought we wouldnt hear anything until AFTER the audition.  Not true! (YAY!)

Anyway.. we will get an email with audtion information. We will also will get a letter inviting us to audition. So yes we DO get to hear back in 2 to 3 weeks. 

I think this will be a relief to some of us out there.


----------



## Joanna71985

Mrs.CptnJackSparrow said:


> this is for anyone who has already applied and interviewed with charcter performer as their first pick.
> 
> I know the wait is long and we all thought we wouldnt hear anything until AFTER the audition.  Not true! (YAY!)
> 
> Anyway.. we will get an email with audtion information. We will also will get a letter inviting us to audition. So yes we DO get to hear back in 2 to 3 weeks.
> 
> I think this will be a relief to some of us out there.



Well yeah, you get that. I received that too. But you don't get a definite yes/no until after the audition. That's the part that stinks.


----------



## disneychickforever

What are the auditions like?  What do they have you do?


----------



## Joanna71985

disneychickforever said:


> What are the auditions like?  What do they have you do?



It is in 2 parts. The first part is animation. You have to act something out (for example- making a sandwich). The second part is dance. They teach you a routine. That's pretty much it.

Some people may also be invited for a puppet audition, and I heard there may also be a more difficult dance routine for some people.


----------



## ahoy kristen

i'm 5'3, i'm really pushing it with the princesses i think.


----------



## DisDancerina

Berlioz70 said:


> Elastigirl/Mrs. Incredible is in the 5'7 range!



I'll add it 



Joanna71985 said:


> Just want to let you know that the mice end at 5'0. And Goofy is taller then 6'0.
> 
> 
> 
> Lilo and Stitch are "friends" with Mickey.



Hehe, thanks! I'll add that too!

Mice end at 5'
less 5' Duck height
5'-5'2 Mouse Height
5'2-5'4 Chipmunk height
5'6-5'8 (or so) Pluto height
5'4-5'7 Princess Height
6'0 (or so) Goofy Height"

" 4'6" - 4'7": Daisy, Donald
4'8" - 4'9": Daisy, Donald, Dopey, Jiminy, Mickey, Minnie
4'9" - 4'10": Daisy, Donald, Dopey, Jiminy, Mickey, Minnie, Pinocchio
4'10" - 5'0": Mickey, Minnie, Pinocchio, Brer Rabbit, Meeko, Piglet
5'0" - 5'2": Max, White Rabbit, Pooh, Robin Hood, Timon, Bashful, Grumpy, Sneezy, Sleepy, Scrooge McDuck, Terk
5'1" - 5'2": All of the characters listed above in the 5'0" to 5'2" range, plus Chip, Dale, Suzy, Perla.
5'2" - 5'4": Doc, Gideon, Happy, King Louie, Suzy, Perla, Chip, Dale, Jessie, Bullseye, Penguin
5'5": Mr. Smee, Lagoona Gator, Ice Gator (not much for this height!!)
5'6" - 5'7": Friar Tuck, Mr. Smee, Pluto, Rafiki, Wendell, Buzz Lightyear, Flik, Lagoona Gator, Ice Gator, Elasta Girl, Mrs. Incredible
5'7" - 5'8": Rafiki, Eeyore, Pluto, Prince John, Wendell, Friar Tuck, Buzz Lightyear, Flik
5'8" - 5'9": Prince John, Brer Fox, Eeyore, Shaker, Tweedles, Liverlips, Dumbo
5'9" - 5'10": Liverlips, Tweedles, Shaker, Brer Fox, Geppetto, Dumbo
5'10" - 5'11": Geppetto, Sherriff of Nottingham, Foulfellow, King Lion, Tigger
5'11" - 6'0": Foulfellow, King Lion, Sheriff of Nottingham, Tigger
6'0" - 6'2": Baloo, Big Bad Wolf, Brer Bear, Captain Hook, Genie, Goofy, Launchpad
6'2" - 6'3": Baloo, Beast, Brer Bear, Goofy, Woody, Jafar, Launchpad
6'3" - 6'4": Beast, Jafar, Launchpad"


----------



## Sorahana

I was thinking of going to the local auditions down here just to see what they're like in case I decide to audition at the end of my program. Those of you on the fence about auditioning....DO IT. I have been kicking myself everyday wishing I had auditioned and I am incredibly unhappy with where I am right now (especially finding out I'm in Pluto height range and I LOVE PLUTO =/). 
It's my dream job to be in entertainment and I was stupid and didn't go for it, so don't be like me...go for your dreams and go audition. Good luck to those of you who are going to audition =).

EDIT: Whoops can't do that. You have to wait 6 months between auditions T_T. Guess I'm waiting until the end of the program lol.


----------



## Haveamagicalday!

Does anyone know the hieght of Wendy or Alice? I'm on the shorter side, so I was just wondering.


----------



## Sorahana

Haveamagicalday! said:


> Does anyone know the hieght of Wendy or Alice? I'm on the shorter side, so I was just wondering.



I believe its 5'-5'2 to be friends with them =).


----------



## ahoy kristen

is it hard to become a character as a CP? are people who aren't in the college program usually chosen more?


----------



## Joanna71985

ahoy kristen said:


> is it hard to become a character as a CP? are people who aren't in the college program usually chosen more?



Not necessarily. I have had lots of CP friends who were performers. It just depends on what they are looking for.


----------



## ahoy kristen

Joanna71985 said:


> Not necessarily. I have had lots of CP friends who were performers. It just depends on what they are looking for.




joanna you are the most helpful person on these boards, hands down.


----------



## Joanna71985

ahoy kristen said:


> joanna you are the most helpful person on these boards, hands down.



Aww, thanks!


----------



## disneychickforever

For the animation stuff, do they want you to really juice it up and over exaggerate everything or to do it "normally"?


----------



## Joanna71985

disneychickforever said:


> For the animation stuff, do they want you to really juice it up and over exaggerate everything or to do it "normally"?



Noooo, you want everything to be big and goofy.


----------



## disneychickforever

Lol so throw in a couple of prat falls while trying to get the mustard?  (kidding)


----------



## Joanna71985

disneychickforever said:


> Lol so throw in a couple of prat falls while trying to get the mustard?  (kidding)



I wouldn't go that big!


----------



## disneychickforever

Lol I know. 

When should the Audition dates be posted?  Anyone have any idea?

Also how selective are they?  Do you have a better chance if you are going for Advantage or no?


----------



## Joanna71985

disneychickforever said:


> Lol I know.
> 
> When should the Audition dates be posted?  Anyone have any idea?
> 
> Also how selective are they?  Do you have a better chance if you are going for Advantage or no?



Probably not for another couple of weeks at least.


Also, I am going to say it depends on what they need. But I would guess advantage would help (cause you are down there longer). Just a guess though.


----------



## ahoy kristen

what if you don't get picked for a character? is it difficult to get a job with attractions since it's so late in the game?


----------



## Joanna71985

ahoy kristen said:


> what if you don't get picked for a character? is it difficult to get a job with attractions since it's so late in the game?



Nope. When I auditioned in 2006, I didn't pass. I got my 2nd choice- character attendant.


----------



## piratestitch

Just a tiny question...Does anyone know what they mean exactly by "special consideration" for people on both ends of the height spectrum? Does this mean that if you're short or tall enough you have a better chance of being picked because of demand or just because people like that are less common?
*asks since she is 4'11 3/4" and is thinking of auditioning for Spring '09*


----------



## Joanna71985

piratestitch said:


> Just a tiny question...Does anyone know what they mean exactly by "special consideration" for people on both ends of the height spectrum? Does this mean that if you're short or tall enough you have a better chance of being picked because of demand or just because people like that are less common?
> *asks since she is 4'11 3/4" and is thinking of auditioning for Spring '09*



It means that they really need people in those heights, and you have a better chance of getting picked.


----------



## Berlioz70

FALL 2008 Auditions are up!

* Ann Arbor, MI
Friday, March 28th
4:00pm

* Atlanta, GA
Friday, March 7th
1:00pm

* Austin, TX
Sunday, April 20th
10:00am

* Chicago, IL
Sunday, March 9th
10:00am

* Columbus, OH
Sunday, April 13th
12:00pm

* Des Moines, IA
Between March 27 & April 1
Specific date, time, and location information will be posted as soon as it is finalized.

* Nashville, TN
Sunday, March 9th
10:00am

* Oklahoma City, OK
Sunday, March 16th
10:00am

* Orlando, FL
Thursday, April 3rd
4:00pm

* Pittsburgh, PA
Sunday, March 30th
10:00am

* Raleigh, NC
Friday, April 11th
4:00pm

* Rochester, NY
Friday, March 7th
10:00am

* Salt Lake City, UT
Friday, March 28th
3:00pm

* San Francisco, CA
Friday, April 18th
5:00pm


----------



## LilAlice18

my audition date is coming up soon....any advice on what to wear or expect????


----------



## Joanna71985

LilAlice18 said:


> my audition date is coming up soon....any advice on what to wear or expect????



Good luck!


I would just wear something comfortable, that you can move easily in.


----------



## Sehsun

LilAlice18 said:


> my audition date is coming up soon....any advice on what to wear or expect????



Ditto to what Joanna said.  Also expect to be there from anywhere from 2 to 4 hours.  My audition was at 4:00, but I was out before 7:00 at least (maybe it was around 6:00 even).

It would be good to get there pretty early - they say that check in starts 30 minutes before the audition time, but when I arrived at mine (about 30 minutes before the scheduled audition), there was already a lot of people there.  They will give you numbers, and the earlier your number is, the sooner you get to audition.

Feel free to PM me if you have any more specific questions - I'd be happy to answer them!

Always remember to smile, even if you mess up.  Good luck!


----------



## disneychickforever

How crowded was the Orlando one Iris?


----------



## daydreamer510

I have a question...I've recently gained some weight (15 pounds...ugh), and am worried that I'll be considered too big to be a character.  (I'm currently around 160, and only 5'2.)  Do you think this will be a problem?  I've been losing some of the weight, but I know I won't be able to lose nearly enough before my audition, since it's in two weeks.


----------



## Sehsun

disneychickforever said:


> How crowded was the Orlando one Iris?



I was number *155*, and I arrived at the wardrobe building about half an hour before the audition.  They took us back into the rehearsal rooms several groups at a time.  There were a lot of people there - people auditioning for the CP, mixed in with people who were extending their CP and wanting to switch to Entertainment, and then some others.



daydreamer510 said:


> I have a question...I've recently gained some weight (15 pounds...ugh), and am worried that I'll be considered too big to be a character.  (I'm currently around 160, and only 5'2.)  Do you think this will be a problem?  I've been losing some of the weight, but I know I won't be able to lose nearly enough before my audition, since it's in two weeks.



 to the DISboards, daydreamer510!

I don't think it will be a problem really - I have seen all shapes and sizes of people who come to the auditions, and I have seen the same for people who are working in Entertainment.

I do know that some of the characters in my height range do have to get fittings for certain characters.  For your height range, I do not see that being as much of an issue - someone please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Joanna71985

I can think of a few who might be tight, but there are plenty that are not.


----------



## daydreamer510

thanks, guys!  I was really worried about that, because I really want to be a character performer, and I'd be upset if I didn't get it just because I gained weight.  But I've been trying to lose as much weight as possible before my audition, and I've already lost 4 pounds in a week!


----------



## Joanna71985

daydreamer510 said:


> thanks, guys!  I was really worried about that, because I really want to be a character performer, and I'd be upset if I didn't get it just because I gained weight.  But I've been trying to lose as much weight as possible before my audition, and I've already lost 4 pounds in a week!



I know the feeling.

And good luck with your audition!


----------



## daydreamer510

thanks!  It's 2 weeks from today, and I'm actually going to Disney one week from today!  That's going to be one Disney filled week.


----------



## Joanna71985

daydreamer510 said:


> thanks!  It's 2 weeks from today, and I'm actually going to Disney one week from today!  That's going to be one Disney filled week.



Lucky! I am so jealous. Have a great trip!


----------



## disneychickforever

155 and you arrived a half an hour early?!?!?  Craziness.  That means I have a lot of competition....which adds nerves lol.  I'm more worried about not getting to go then not getting in Character Performer....


----------



## Joanna71985

disneychickforever said:


> 155 and you arrived a half an hour early?!?!?  Craziness.  That means I have a lot of competition....which adds nerves lol.  I'm more worried about not getting to go then not getting in Character Performer....



Yeah, the Orlando audition always seems to draw in a lot of people (most likely due to auditioning everyone, not just CPs).


----------



## Sehsun

disneychickforever said:


> 155 and you arrived a half an hour early?!?!?  Craziness.  That means I have a lot of competition....which adds nerves lol.  I'm more worried about not getting to go then not getting in Character Performer....



Yup.  You will get a chance to audition, don't worry.  That's cool that you are staying at Pop Century for that week - did you like it there your first time?



Joanna71985 said:


> Yeah, the Orlando audition always seems to draw in a lot of people (most likely due to auditioning everyone, not just CPs).



Very true.  For my color coding audition (during the CP), I was there about an hour before the scheduled time, and I don't remember what number I was (I don't think I saved my sticker), but there were tons of people there already.  That may have also been because it was the last SECPS of 2007.


----------



## Joanna71985

When I auditioned in 2006 (and again last summer) I was #1 both times.


----------



## Sehsun

Joanna71985 said:


> When I auditioned in 2006 (and again last summer) I was #1 both times.



Oh WOW....you must have been there at least 2 hours early!  So dedicated.


----------



## Joanna71985

Sehsun said:


> Oh WOW....you must have been there at least 2 hours early!  So dedicated.



Well, the first one was in Boston. That was when I was auditioning for the CP. I wa probably there about an hour and 15 minutes early.

But the second one was in Orlando. That was to extend my CP last summer. I really was there close to 2 hours early (you know how that AK bus is, with wardrobe).


----------



## daydreamer510

I wish they were auditioning in Boston again!  That would make my life so much easier.


----------



## Joanna71985

daydreamer510 said:


> I wish they were auditioning in Boston again!  That would make my life so much easier.



Oh me too! Hopefully they will be there again in the fall.


----------



## daydreamer510

I live 20 minutes outside of Boston, and I now have to drive 6 hours to Rochester, because they aren't holding auditions here.


----------



## Joanna71985

daydreamer510 said:


> I live 20 minutes outside of Boston, and I now have to drive 6 hours to Rochester, because they aren't holding auditions here.



Unfortunately I don't live that close to any of the location areas (I live right outside NYC). But compared to Pitts and Rochester, Boston is closer.


----------



## shastatikipunch

daydreamer510 said:


> I live 20 minutes outside of Boston, and I now have to drive 6 hours to Rochester, because they aren't holding auditions here.



Yeah!!!!!!! MASS PRIDE!!!!! Haha, I'm from Mass originally, and thus very proud of my homestate.


----------



## Berlioz70

daydreamer510 said:


> I live 20 minutes outside of Boston, and I now have to drive 6 hours to Rochester, because they aren't holding auditions here.



I actually asked my recruiter how Entertainment chooses the locations because this is the first time they've ever auditioned in Iowa. Apparently, they review all of the states that students audition from last semester and use that information to pick the next states. I wonder if not many MA people auditioned - or if they did, they didn't attend the Boston one so they decided to discontinue it?? If a lot of MA people audition this spring, I bet Boston will be back in the fall!!


----------



## Joanna71985

Yeah, when I auditioned in 2006 there weren't even 50 people there.


----------



## Dee/Belle

Since auditions for Fall 08' start tomorrow, just thought I'd say good luck, everyone!


----------



## Krystal87

Yay! This thread was really helpful, since I wasn't sure exactly what I could qualify for. I'm mouse height.( 5'1")


----------



## Joanna71985

Krystal87 said:


> Yay! This thread was really helpful, since I wasn't sure exactly what I could qualify for. I'm mouse height.( 5'1")



That's not mouse- that's actually chipmunk.


----------



## Sorahana

I'm auditioning next week/I applied to extend my program. (I found out we'd stay until August 15th if we get approved to extend. I am hoping for a different role though then what I am now). I am so nervous T.T!! Wish me luck!! I REALLY WANT THIS ROLE


----------



## Joanna71985

Good luck!


----------



## SweaterInJune

Krystal87 said:


> Yay! This thread was really helpful, since I wasn't sure exactly what I could qualify for. I'm mouse height.( 5'1")





Joanna71985 said:


> That's not mouse- that's actually chipmunk.



Maybe... Joanna, you are certainly correct, but there's still the "Disney Height" thing to be considered...  I'm 5'4", but they've measured me at 5'2" both times I've auditioned.  I was cast in Chipmunk  height at the first audition though.

Most everyone I know has lost 1-2" when Disney measures...so...perhaps...


----------



## Joanna71985

I know. But 5'1 Disney height is not mouse though.


----------



## daydreamer510

Actually, when they measured me, they measured me at my exact height (to the quarter of an inch...61.75").  I would have loved to lost an inch or two.  And someone else I know got a couple of inches added, and was measured at exactly 5'.


----------



## ahoy kristen

i heard somewhere they actually add a couple inches if you're being considered for a princess role since you'll be wearing heels. but i could have heard wrong.


----------



## Berlioz70

SweaterInJune said:


> Most everyone I know has lost 1-2" when Disney measures...so...perhaps...





daydreamer510 said:


> Actually, when they measured me, they measured me at my exact height (to the quarter of an inch...61.75").  I would have loved to lost an inch or two.  And someone else I know got a couple of inches added, and was measured at exactly 5'.



They also measured me at the right height... I'm 5'7 and in the exact middle of Pluto height range, so if I went up or down, I'd still the same.


----------



## SweaterInJune

I suppose I'll stand corrected, or at least advised, though I've NEVER heard this in 5 years!     (My goodness!  Has it been that long?!)

Who knows...?  haha...  I don't think I'll ever be able to explain the decisions made by the Entertainment casting dept.   Anyone else care to try?


----------



## Berlioz70

*I have no idea if this is correct, since I am not employeed by Disney, but it was posted elsewhere and I just wanted to share:*

3'10"-4'4" Ewok

4'0"-4'6" Dewey, Huey, Louie

4'6"-4'7" Daisy, Ewok, Grandma Duck, Ludwig Von Drake

4'8"-4'9" Chicken Little, Daisy, Donald, Dopey, Ewok, Jiminy, Mickey, Minnie, Oliver, Tito

4'9"-4'10" Daisy, Dopey, Donald, Ewok, Jiminy, Jose Carinoca, Lilo, Mickey, Minnie, Oliver, Panchito, Pinocchio, Stitch, Tito

4'9"-4'11" Chicken Little, Lilo, Stitch

4'10"-5'0" Abu, Baby Elephant, Bernard, Bianca, Br'er Rabbit, Chip the Teacup, Donald, Francis, Meeko, Mickey, Minnie, Mushu, Pain, Panic, Pete, Philoctetes, Piglet, Pinocchio, Roll, Tuck

4'11"-5'1" Abby Mallard, Francis, Gadget, Roger Rabbit, Teddy Bears

5'0"-5'2" Abby Mallard, Bashful, Darkwing Duck, Fiddler Pig, Fifer Pig, Georgette, Goliath, Grumpy, Hugo, Jojo, Kit Cloudkicker, Koda, Kuzco, Lampwick, Laverne, Maid Marian, Max, Mike, Jungle Book Monkeys, Perla, Pete, Pooh, Practical Pig, Quasimodo, Robin Hood, Roll, Scrooge McDuck, Sleepy, Sneezy, Stanley, Suzy, Teddy Bears, Terk, Thumper, Timon, Tuck, White Rabbit, Zowie

5'1"-5'2" All of the above + Chip, Dale, Yellow Rabbit

5'2"-5'3" Bullseye, Chip, Coach Mouse, Dale, Doc, Francis, Gideon, Gus Gus, Happy, Jenny Foxworth, Jessie, King Louie, Moliere, Jungle Book Monkeys, Olie, Penguin, Perla, Pooh, Sebastian, Suzy, Victor, Yellow Rabbit

5'3"-5'4" Bullseye, Coach Mouse, Doc, Francis, Gideon, Jenny Foxworth, Happy, King Louie, Chip, Dale, Gus Gus, Jessie, Moliere, Jungle Book Monkeys, Olie, Penguin, Sebastian, Victor

5'4"-5'6" Dodger, Fauna, Flora, Ginger Bread Man, Jaq, Kanga & Roo, Kermit the Frog, Merryweather, Rebecca Cunningham

5'5"-5'6" Chef Louis, Mr. Smee, Mrs. Incredible, Princess Atta

5'6"-5'7" B.E.N., Bo Peep, Buzz Lightyear, C3PO, Clara Cluck, Cogworth, Crocodile, Flik, Friar Tuck, Green Army Man, Lumiere, Monterey Jack, Mr. Smee, Mrs. Incredible, Ostrich, Owl, Pink Hippo, Pluto, Rafiki, Wendell

5'7"-5'8" B.E.N., Bo Peep, Buzz Lightyear, C3PO, Clarabelle Cow, Snow Cogsworth, Crocodile, Eeyore, Flik, Friar Tuck, Green Army Man, Lumiere, Monterey Jack, Ostrich, Owl, Pink Hippo, Pluto, Rafiki, Snow Man, Snow Woman, Wendell

5'8"-5'9" Banzi, Clarabelle Cow, Dumbo, Ed, Eeyore, Flounder, Green Army Man, Hippo, Kenai, Liver Lips, Miss Piggy, Monterey Jack, Mrs. Potts, Rhino, Shaker, Shenzai, Toy Soldiers, Tweedles, Walrus

5'9"-5'10" Banzi, Big Al, Dumbo, Fat Cat, Flounder, Geppetto, Green Army Man, Hippo, Kenai, Liver Lips, Miss Piggy, Mrs. Potts, Rhino, Shaker, Shenzi, Toy Soldiers, Tweedles, Wicked Witch, Yzma

5'10"-5'11" Big Al, Chimney Sweeps, Fantasia Alligator, Fat Cat, Flounder, Elephant-back, Foulfellow, Geppetto, Green Army Man, Peg Leg Pete, Sheriff, Stromboli, Tigger, Yzma

5'11"-6'0" Chimney Sweeps, Elephant-back, Fantasia Alligator, Flounder, Foulfellow, Green Army Man, King Leonidas, Melvin, Sheriff, Tigger, Tweedledee, Tweedledum

6'0-6'2" Baloo, Big Bad Wolf, Br'er Bear, Captain Hook, Genie, Goofy, Launchpad McQuack, Ratcliffe, Frollo, Queen of Hearts, Don Karnage, Elephant-front, Sweetums, Little John, Green Army Man, Vinny

6'1"-6'3" Baloo, Br'er Bear, Goofy, Green Army Man, Launchpad McQuack, Little John, Mr. Incredible, Sweetums, Ursula, Woody

6'2"-6'3" Baloo, Beast, Br'er Bear, Frozone, Goofy, Hades, Jafar, Kronk, Launchpad, Little John, Sulley, Sweetums, Ursula, Woody

6'3"-6'4" Beast, Frozone, Goliath, Hades, Jafar, Kronk, Launchpad, Little John, Sweetums, Sulley, Wild Wing

6'4"-6'5" Goliath, Sweetums

6'6"-6'8" Chewbacca

*
And here is some general princess information that was also posted elsewhere:*

Belle starts at 5'4 and Jasmine starts at 5'2

Grotto ariel has to be a shorter girl 5'0-5'5
Legs ariel can be anywhere from 5'4-5'7, usually taller side

Aurora is on the taller side 5'5"-5'7

Pocahontas used to be taller but now girls playing Jasmine double for Poca really often so it has been lowered significantly

Snow White is the normal 5'3-5'6 range, same goes for Cinderella


----------



## Joanna71985

The first part is pretty good.

But the second part (about the princesses) is a little off.


----------



## Berlioz70

Joanna71985 said:


> The first part is pretty good.
> 
> But the second part (about the princesses) is a little off.



Do you think I should delete it?


----------



## Joanna71985

Berlioz70 said:


> Do you think I should delete it?



No, I wouldn't. The only one who is off is Grotto Ariel. I know she isn't 5'0. I believe she starts around 5'3-5'4 too.


----------



## DisDancerina

How old do you have to be to audition? I'll be 16 when I'm in college. 15 for my first year. 
Also, how would being a dancer, singer, and actress look on a resume?


I can't believe I'm already preparing


----------



## Joanna71985

DisDancerina said:


> How old do you have to be to audition? I'll be 16 when I'm in college. 15 for my first year.
> Also, how would being a dancer, singer, and actress look on a resume?
> 
> 
> I can't believe I'm already preparing



You have to be over 18 to do the CP.

But being a dancer would help your chances.


----------



## DisDancerina

Joanna71985 said:


> You have to be over 18 to do the CP.
> 
> But being a dancer would help your chances.



I see. 

I did my dates wrong; oopsie 

I'll be 17 at the start of my first year, then 18 for the second half


----------



## Joanna71985

DisDancerina said:


> I see.
> 
> I did my dates wrong; oopsie
> 
> I'll be 17 at the start of my first year, then 18 for the second half



That would be fine.


----------



## Sorahana

Ugh I was late for work so I think I'm getting a reprimand (been late 4 times since I started the program but only by a minute each time AGHHHH ;_;, called out once sick) but the requirements said no more then 1 reprimand and/or no more than 8 points for attendance so I'm still good to go. Auditions are tomorrow for CPs planning to extend...SO NERVOUSSSSS.


----------



## Joanna71985

Good luck!!


----------



## TediBerra

Does anyone know the height ranges for Alice and Wendy?


----------



## Joanna71985

TediBerra said:


> Does anyone know the height ranges for Alice and Wendy?



They are about 5'0-5'2.


----------



## TediBerra

Yay...I'm 5'0, I was worried I was too short


----------



## DisDancerina

I'm 5'3'' and I'm 13; what do you think I'll be at 18 when I can audition?


----------



## SweaterInJune

This is a question that perhaps only Joanna will be able to answer for me, but maybe not...

How much do teeth weigh in for face characters? If someone doesn't have a perfectly placed smile, do they stand a chance?  I'm not talking tooth color, but rather the position of one's teeth.  For instance, I have a small gap in between my top two front teeth.  It's barely noticeable in photos, unless very close up, or if I'm laughing in a club or something (*groan*)...  Anyhow, I've always wondered how that factors into decisions.  

Has anyone ever noticed a face character with anything but perfect teeth?


----------



## Caribbeanprincess

SweaterInJune said:


> This is a question that perhaps only Joanna will be able to answer for me, but maybe not...
> 
> How much do teeth weigh in for face characters? If someone doesn't have a perfectly placed smile, do they stand a chance?  I'm not talking tooth color, but rather the position of one's teeth.  For instance, I have a small gap in between my top two front teeth.  It's barely noticeable in photos, unless very close up, or if I'm laughing in a club or something (*groan*)...  Anyhow, I've always wondered how that factors into decisions.
> 
> Has anyone ever noticed a face character with anything but perfect teeth?



I've been wondering about this also. My smile is far from perfect, I have a gap between my top two front teeth and also one is longer than the other since I broke the bottom of both and they couldn't level them out. But character has always been my dream role, so i'm wondering about this also.


----------



## Joanna71985

I've never really looked at teeth. But I have a feeling teeth play a role in being picked (I could be wrong, but I have a feeling I'm not).


----------



## SweaterInJune

I'm sure it does...  I just wasn't sure to what degree.  I always have people telling me how perfect I'd be for various face characters and what a beautiful smile I have, but I assume the teeth play a larger role than i had truly considered.  I also look nothing like the people who are ultimately face-cast.  

My gap is something I want fixed, but I'd never do it just for this...(yes I know people who have had medical procedures just to be cast--Nutters!)  I do work in entertainment though, so it's something I should have fixed regardless.   Damn genetics..

Anyhow...thanks for the responses...


----------



## Joanna71985

Well, good luck. Hopefully you will get picked.


----------



## Sorahana

I didn't even get past the first round of the audition =/. They took like 40 of us in at a time and maybe a little more then half passed in my group.


----------



## daydreamer510

well, I just want to say, be glad your teeth aren't like mine.  I'm missing one tooth next to my two front teeth, and the tooth on the other side is what's called a "peg tooth".  It's something I've wanted to get fixed for a long time, but I haven't had the money to get it done.  People don't really notice it, but it's definitely something that would be a hindrance to getting face.


----------



## DisDancerina

Sorahana said:


> I didn't even get past the first round of the audition =/. They took like 40 of us in at a time and maybe a little more then half passed in my group.



Aww =/ What did they have you do?




Also, about the teeth, they probably are a bit important. 
I for one have braces, so I'm not worried about the fact, though I feel sorry for those who don't!


----------



## Sorahana

DisDancerina said:


> Aww =/ What did they have you do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, about the teeth, they probably are a bit important.
> I for one have braces, so I'm not worried about the fact, though I feel sorry for those who don't!



They just taught us an easy dance that we had to do across the room in front of four judges. They look at how big your movements are and if you're smiling. I messed up a little on one part of the dance, but yea I didn't make it. It also could have been because they measured me at 5'6".


----------



## Joanna71985

Sorahana said:


> I didn't even get past the first round of the audition =/. They took like 40 of us in at a time and maybe a little more then half passed in my group.



I'm sorry to hear that.  The same thing happened to me last summer.

Do you think you'll extend in a different role?


----------



## Caroleella

SweaterInJune said:


> yes I know people who have had medical procedures just to be cast--Nutters!



I got Lasik so that I would be considered for face...


----------



## Joanna71985

Well, I wouldn't really consider Lasik one of the crazy procedures she (she, right?) was talking about. I want Lasik too.


----------



## Caroleella

Joanna71985 said:


> Well, I wouldn't really consider Lasik one of the crazy procedures she (she, right?) was talking about. I want Lasik too.



Lasik is pretty much the best thing I ever did, you should def. look into it if you're interested!


----------



## daydreamer510

I want Lasik, too, just so I don't have to wear glasses all the time.  I'm so sick of them. 

And I think she was referring to the people who get plastic surgery to be characters.  I've heard of people getting nose jobs, breast reduction, breast augmentation, lipo, all sorts of things, just to be a character.  The most I would do would be to get my teeth fixed, and get Lasik, but that's just because I want it anyways.  I wouldn't do it JUST to get a character.


----------



## Joanna71985

Caroleella said:


> Lasik is pretty much the best thing I ever did, you should def. look into it if you're interested!



Oh I definitely will! I am sick and tired of not being able to see (plus I hate my glasses).


----------



## DisDancerina

Sorahana said:


> They just taught us an easy dance that we had to do across the room in front of four judges. They look at how big your movements are and if you're smiling. I messed up a little on one part of the dance, but yea I didn't make it. It also could have been because they measured me at 5'6".


Aww, I'm sorry  

Sounds fun to me.



Joanna71985 said:


> Oh I definitely will! I am sick and tired of not being able to see (plus I hate my glasses).



Well I found my problem. Problem=glasses.
Though, I'll probably get contacts by then.


----------



## Sorahana

Joanna71985 said:


> I'm sorry to hear that.  The same thing happened to me last summer.
> 
> Do you think you'll extend in a different role?



No I'm going to go home in May, I'm really not happy here and I'm getting homesick. I wish I could leave now but I'm stuck here =/.


----------



## SweaterInJune

Caroleella said:


> I got Lasik so that I would be considered for face...





daydreamer510 said:


> I want Lasik, too, just so I don't have to wear glasses all the time.  I'm so sick of them.
> 
> And I think she was referring to the people who get plastic surgery to be characters.  I've heard of people getting nose jobs, breast reduction, breast augmentation, lipo, all sorts of things, just to be a character.  The most I would do would be to get my teeth fixed, and get Lasik, but that's just because I want it anyways.  I wouldn't do it JUST to get a character.



Yes, I'm referring to the purely cosmetic surgeries!  I'm not trying to insult anyone either, but some people just take things overboard.  Seriously Folks, the pay and the magic of being a face isn't enough to justify a life savings in surgery...

I wear contacts, but I've considered Lasik and of course getting my teeth fixed.  I remember when they started Lasik I wanted it, but I was terrified of them messing up and me going blind.  I think that's still something that keeps me from doing it...and of course the money.  That's still tops on my list.


----------



## mirs

i auditioned yesterday and made it to phase 2, and passed the audition.  unfortunately, i was measured at 5'2'' and they had no roles for that height available .


----------



## Joanna71985

mirs said:


> i auditioned yesterday and made it to phase 2, and passed the audition.  unfortunately, i was measured at 5'2'' and they had no roles for that height available .



Aww, that stinks.


----------



## DisDancerina

mirs said:


> i auditioned yesterday and made it to phase 2, and passed the audition.  unfortunately, i was measured at 5'2'' and they had no roles for that height available .



Aww, I'm sorry  

Maybe if something comes up they'll talk to you?


----------



## mirs

hopefully.  either way, it was a fun experience


----------



## Joanna71985

mirs said:


> hopefully.  either way, it was a fun experience



Glad to hear it. I'm the same height as you. 


Are you down doing the CP? Or were you going for a FT/PT/Seasonal position?


----------



## mirs

yeah im a cp now and i told them that i would be willing to do the extend as a character then take on seasonal.  i just dont know if they put me in a pool or something and will contact me, or if i need to audition again?  hmmm


----------



## SweaterInJune

mirs said:


> i auditioned yesterday and made it to phase 2, and passed the audition.  unfortunately, i was measured at 5'2'' and they had no roles for that height available .



Aww...I'm sorry about that 

At least you know you passed--and passed the full audition!  That means you can do it again if you desire.  Roles will open up in time!


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

Hi! I am auditioning Sunday in Pittsburgh at the character audition. I'm not going for the College Program- just for a regular position. I'm really nervous but really excited! Performing in Disney has always been my dream! I read a lot of the posts and they were all very helpful- I just wondered how helpful having a dance background is for getting parade positions and such? Thanks!


----------



## Sehsun

Hi *bellaDisneydncr*,  to the DISboards!

I think having a any sort of dance or theatre background is a plus! When you first start out in Entertainment, you will do fur characters. If you wish to do parades and/or shows, you can attend a color-coding audition in which you receive a certain color for your animation and movement skills. This color code will determine what shows & parades you can preference.

I wish you the very best on the 30th!


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

Sehsun said:


> Hi *bellaDisneydncr*,  to the DISboards!
> 
> I think having a any sort of dance or theatre background is a plus! When you first start out in Entertainment, you will do fur characters. If you wish to do parades and/or shows, you can attend a color-coding audition in which you receive a certain color for your animation and movement skills. This color code will determine what shows & parades you can preference.
> 
> I wish you the very best on the 30th!


Thanks so much!


----------



## Sehsun

bellaDisneydncr said:


> Thanks so much!



You're welcome - only 2 more days for you!


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

Sehsun said:


> You're welcome - only 2 more days for you!


I know! I'm so excited!

I thought of 2 more questions for everyone out there. 
Has anyone ever been to the auditions in Pittsburgh or at least heard about them? Because I was wondering what the amount of people they get auditioning there is. And 2nd- if you are auditioning outside of the college program will you find out that day if you are in or will you have to wait?

Thanks so much everyone- you've been a ton of help!


----------



## LittleAlice

Do birth makes on your face make a difference for non "furry" characters. They are not moles or anything just birth marks


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

So my audition was today and I passed the entire audition! They didn't have anything for me right now but I was put into the "character pool" so now the waiting begins.  oh well- i'm just so glad I passed and that I could get a call at some point soon! Thanks everyone here for all your advice- it really helped today!


----------



## Joanna71985

bellaDisneydncr said:


> So my audition was today and I passed the entire audition! They didn't have anything for me right now but I was put into the "character pool" so now the waiting begins.  oh well- i'm just so glad I passed and that I could get a call at some point soon! Thanks everyone here for all your advice- it really helped today!



Glad to hear the audition went well, and hopefully you'll get pulled from the pool soon.


----------



## Sehsun

*bellaDisneydncr, *
Congratulations on passing the audition!  I hope you get a call in the near future!


----------



## TDinPA

BellaDisneydncr  -  congrat on your audition.  Can you tell a little about it and what did you wear.  Did you need to take a photo/resume with you?
My daughter is auditioning in about 2 weeks and any info is appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## DisSisters

hey bellaDisneydncr, do you mind me asking how tall you were measured?  Do you think they just didn't have anything in the height range available right now? Congratulations by the way!!!


----------



## mirs

yep, i auditioned last monday and got the same feedback, i passed auditions and they didnt have anything for my height at the time (i was measured at 5 feet 2 inches, though im really 5'4'')


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

TDinPA said:


> BellaDisneydncr  -  congrat on your audition.  Can you tell a little about it and what did you wear.  Did you need to take a photo/resume with you?
> My daughter is auditioning in about 2 weeks and any info is appreciated.
> Thanks



Thanks! 
I wore dance clothes - tan tights, a black leotard, black shorts, and a red top. No photo/resume was needed- they took their own photo. We first did a short, simple dance routine across the floor. After that they made some cuts. Then we learned what animation exercise we would do and learned a longer, more difficult routine. We went in and did these in groups of 6. After that we waited until one of the casting people told us how we did. It was the most relaxed and fun auditions I have ever been to- I had so much fun with it.


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

DisSisters said:


> hey bellaDisneydncr, do you mind me asking how tall you were measured?  Do you think they just didn't have anything in the height range available right now? Congratulations by the way!!!



Thanks!

  I was measured 5' 5 1/2". I'm usually measured at 5'7" so I was amazed.  
But when I went in with the other people that passed, the casting member said that they didn't have positions that matched our heights and our audition results (or something to that effect). I think height was the main reason, but don't quote me on that. lol


----------



## Joanna71985

bellaDisneydncr said:


> Thanks!
> I wore dance clothes - tan tights, a black leotard, black shorts, and a red top. No photo/resume was needed- they took their own photo. We first did a short, simple dance routine across the floor. After that they made some cuts. Then we learned what animation exercise we would do and learned a longer, more difficult routine. We went in and did these in groups of 6. After that we waited until one of the casting people told us how we did. It was the most relaxed and fun auditions I have ever been to- I had so much fun with it.



They had a cut, there at the audition?? That is really weird. I have never heard of there being a cut at a CP audition. Everyone had always stayed for both dance and animation.


----------



## mirs

yeah they cut more than half of ours after round one


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

Joanna71985 said:


> They had a cut, there at the audition?? That is really weird. I have never heard of there being a cut at a CP audition. Everyone had always stayed for both dance and animation.



Yeah - and it was scary lol There were about 110 people and i would say they cut 20 or 30- i'm not sure though- i was too busy thanking the Lord i was still there


----------



## Berlioz70

bellaDisneydncr said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I was measured 5' 5 1/2". I'm usually measured at 5'7" so I was amazed.



I wish I understood why people were measured at different heights - I was measured at 5'7 and a quarter (my real height). I wish someone had some insight on why they go down in inches for some but not others - how do they make that decision?


----------



## Sehsun

Berlioz70 said:


> I wish I understood why people were measured at different heights - I was measured at 5'7 and a quarter (my real height). I wish someone had some insight on why they go down in inches for some but not others - how do they make that decision?



You are one of the only people I know of (off the top of my head) that was measured at your real height.  I don't know the exact reasons why, but from what I have heard, part of it may be due to a need for characters of a certain height range. Disney measured me almost an inch shorter than my true height.


----------



## Berlioz70

Sehsun said:


> You are one of the only people I know of (off the top of my head) that was measured at your real height.  I don't know the exact reasons why, but from what I have heard, part of it may be due to a need for characters of a certain height range. Disney measured me almost an inch shorter than my true height.



Do they ever measure people taller? I talked with the casting director afterwards, and she mentioned that my strength is my movement and I saw on-line that most dancers have to be 5'7 or taller. I'm not really interested in being a dancer (especially because the advance dance was very very technical), but I would be interested in villains - who are usually pretty tall.


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

Berlioz70 said:


> Do they ever measure people taller? I talked with the casting director afterwards, and she mentioned that my strength is my movement and I saw on-line that most dancers have to be 5'7 or taller. I'm not really interested in being a dancer (especially because the advance dance was very very technical), but I would be interested in villains - who are usually pretty tall.


I didn't hear of anyone getting measured taller. My friend who was at the audition with me said he "thought taller" but he ended up at his same height, if not shorter.


----------



## daydreamer510

someone at the Rochester audition was measured at 5', when she's actually 4'10 or so.


----------



## Joanna71985

Sehsun said:


> You are one of the only people I know of (off the top of my head) that was measured at your real height.  I don't know the exact reasons why, but from what I have heard, part of it may be due to a need for characters of a certain height range. Disney measured me almost an inch shorter than my true height.



Lucky! I would give anything to be measured that much shorter.


----------



## jeffwayne12

I'm 6'1, but usually get measured at 6'0 for Disney height. Hoping they will have something open in my height range when I audition.


----------



## DisDancerina

Congrats to everyone who made it through the stages! Too bad they didn't have a part for you guys! Here's to looking for a part, hope you get them!

I, personally, can't wait until I can audition! This should be so fun!


----------



## jeffwayne12

DisDancerina said:


> Congrats to everyone who made it through the stages! Too bad they didn't have a part for you guys! Here's to looking for a part, hope you get them!
> 
> I, personally, can't wait until I can audition! This should be so fun!



What audition are you doing to?


----------



## daydreamer510

Berlioz70 said:


> I wish I understood why people were measured at different heights - I was measured at 5'7 and a quarter (my real height). I wish someone had some insight on why they go down in inches for some but not others - how do they make that decision?



All the people I've heard of who have been measured down are usually around 5'2 or so, petite, with small body frames, and are measured down to mouse height.  Maybe body shape has something to do with it?


----------



## Joanna71985

DisDancerina said:


> Congrats to everyone who made it through the stages! Too bad they didn't have a part for you guys! Here's to looking for a part, hope you get them!
> 
> I, personally, can't wait until I can audition! This should be so fun!



Good luck!!


----------



## Justy

Hey guys, I have a few questions regarding the whole Audition in general.

First off, what exactly happens at the Audition? I've read this entire thread and a lot of people have said a lot of different things. Could anyone please give a complete breakdown of the process? _Please_ be specific and give examples (be them from past experience or from what you've heard from others). How long does it take? What roles were you auditioning for? What former acting experience have you had in the past? 

I ask only because I really wanna know what I'm getting myself into; as well as the fact that I, myself, have no experience whatsoever (my last performance was in the third grade when I played the part of a Rhino tango'ing with a mango).

Another question in my long list: Do you have to audition to be a Character Attendant? I'm currently a CP in Anaheim and here, you have to audition for the role and it's pretty cut throat (here they are known as Character or Entertainment Host's). Are they as choosy in Orlando as they are here? On the Role Check list it doesn't have it down as being an Auditioned Role, however my interviewer said that I'd still have to attend the Audition to get into the Entertainment Department regardless (I was going anyway, I'd just like to know if I should worry about having that as a fallback or not.).

Another question: I've asked my friends who are in Entertainment Here, specifically Characters, and they've described a much different process. From what I can understand, the process goes much like this:

Pre-Round - Initial Cuts based on height and appearance (if it's a face character only audition)

Round 1 - Character Walk- Basically pick your favorite character and without telling the judges, walk/act as them without using words. Judged based on how well you can get them to figure out who you are. Obvious characters such as Jack Sparrow and the like are frowned upon.

More Cuts

Round 2 - Three Person Group - Three people are given a scene to act out (IE, Captain Hook, Peter Pan, and Wendy Darling, engaged in a scuffle). At random times, they are told to switch characters and pick up where the other left off. Speaking allowed.

More Cuts

Round 3 (Not always takes place from what I understand) - In-Costume portion. 

It's also my understanding that there isn't always a dance/movement exercise. 


Now, from what I've gathered (Fragmented and second hand though it may be), the Anaheim auditions seem a bit more... intense. Can anyone shed some light on the situation?

My WDW CP Audition's are on the 18th in San Francisco. I'm 6 Foot, and by DLR standards at least, I believe I'm Tigger, Goofy, Sully, Woody, Baloo, Mr. Incredible, Queen of Hearts, and Captain Hook height, as well as Bert and a few Prince height. Some have mentioned Aladdin but I think he's usually a bit shorter. Can anyone vouch for how these translate to WDW? I know there are some variances. For instance, I know that while here Beast is usually very short, in WDW he tends to be a fair bit taller. 

So, what's the word?


----------



## SweaterInJune

Justy said:


> Hey guys, I have a few questions regarding the whole Audition in general.
> 
> First off, what exactly happens at the Audition? I've read this entire thread and a lot of people have said a lot of different things. Could anyone please give a complete breakdown of the process? _Please_ be specific and give examples (be them from past experience or from what you've heard from others). How long does it take? What roles were you auditioning for? What former acting experience have you had in the past?
> 
> I ask only because I really wanna know what I'm getting myself into; as well as the fact that I, myself, have no experience whatsoever (my last performance was in the third grade when I played the part of a Rhino tango'ing with a mango).
> 
> Another question in my long list: Do you have to audition to be a Character Attendant? I'm currently a CP in Anaheim and here, you have to audition for the role and it's pretty cut throat (here they are known as Character or Entertainment Host's). Are they as choosy in Orlando as they are here? On the Role Check list it doesn't have it down as being an Auditioned Role, however my interviewer said that I'd still have to attend the Audition to get into the Entertainment Department regardless (I was going anyway, I'd just like to know if I should worry about having that as a fallback or not.).
> 
> Another question: I've asked my friends who are in Entertainment Here, specifically Characters, and they've described a much different process. From what I can understand, the process goes much like this:
> 
> Pre-Round - Initial Cuts based on height and appearance (if it's a face character only audition)
> 
> Round 1 - Character Walk- Basically pick your favorite character and without telling the judges, walk/act as them without using words. Judged based on how well you can get them to figure out who you are. Obvious characters such as Jack Sparrow and the like are frowned upon.
> 
> More Cuts
> 
> Round 2 - Three Person Group - Three people are given a scene to act out (IE, Captain Hook, Peter Pan, and Wendy Darling, engaged in a scuffle). At random times, they are told to switch characters and pick up where the other left off. Speaking allowed.
> 
> More Cuts
> 
> Round 3 (Not always takes place from what I understand) - In-Costume portion.
> 
> It's also my understanding that there isn't always a dance/movement exercise.
> 
> 
> Now, from what I've gathered (Fragmented and second hand though it may be), the Anaheim auditions seem a bit more... intense. Can anyone shed some light on the situation?
> 
> My WDW CP Audition's are on the 18th in San Francisco. I'm 6 Foot, and by DLR standards at least, I believe I'm Tigger, Goofy, Sully, Woody, Baloo, Mr. Incredible, Queen of Hearts, and Captain Hook height, as well as Bert and a few Prince height. Some have mentioned Aladdin but I think he's usually a bit shorter. Can anyone vouch for how these translate to WDW? I know there are some variances. For instance, I know that while here Beast is usually very short, in WDW he tends to be a fair bit taller.
> 
> So, what's the word?



Wow!  That's incredibly different than what WDW auditions tend to be!  

Typically, the WDW auditions begin with registration, you are measured, grouped, have photos taken, etc.

This is followed by a simple movement/dance exercise.  You will learn this in a group and then perform it in smaller groups.

Cuts are made.

Next, there is a more advanced movement piece, improv character movement piece, etc.

Cuts are made, decisions are made, some are asked to go for face auditions.

This is generally how the audition seems to work for WDW, when I auditioned for Spring '03, we began with improv character movement, which I found a better system.

I think I could really shine at the DL auditions...acting/character movement/improv is much stronger for me than learning a dance in 5 minutes.  I have a dance background, so I can certainly dance, but I need to step through it all at my own pace to record it to memory.  

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Joanna71985

Justy said:


> Hey guys, I have a few questions regarding the whole Audition in general.
> 
> First off, what exactly happens at the Audition? I've read this entire thread and a lot of people have said a lot of different things. Could anyone please give a complete breakdown of the process? _Please_ be specific and give examples (be them from past experience or from what you've heard from others). How long does it take? What roles were you auditioning for? What former acting experience have you had in the past?
> 
> Another question in my long list: Do you have to audition to be a Character Attendant? I'm currently a CP in Anaheim and here, you have to audition for the role and it's pretty cut throat (here they are known as Character or Entertainment Host's). Are they as choosy in Orlando as they are here? On the Role Check list it doesn't have it down as being an Auditioned Role, however my interviewer said that I'd still have to attend the Audition to get into the Entertainment Department regardless (I was going anyway, I'd just like to know if I should worry about having that as a fallback or not.).
> 
> 
> My WDW CP Audition's are on the 18th in San Francisco. I'm 6 Foot, and by DLR standards at least, I believe I'm Tigger, Goofy, Sully, Woody, Baloo, Mr. Incredible, Queen of Hearts, and Captain Hook height, as well as Bert and a few Prince height. Some have mentioned Aladdin but I think he's usually a bit shorter. Can anyone vouch for how these translate to WDW? I know there are some variances. For instance, I know that while here Beast is usually very short, in WDW he tends to be a fair bit taller.
> 
> So, what's the word?



Auditions are pretty basic. There are 2 parts to it- animation and dance. the animation is pretty much like charades. They have you act something out (for example, making a sandwich). Then there is the dance part. You will be taught a routine, and you perform it in small groups. That's it. There may also people pulled for a puppet part.

At 6 feet, you would be friends with Goofy at WDW.

And no, you don't have to audition for character attendant.


----------



## Berlioz70

Justy said:


> Hey guys, I have a few questions regarding the whole Audition in general...



Just to add to your confusion - the CP auditions vary based on location and how many people show up. In most cases, you'll be done in 2-3 hours. 

For example, at Pittsburgh and Orlando they taught an easy dance (2-3 8 counts) then made cuts. Then they learned an intermediate dance (6 8 counts) and did the animation that Joanna mentioned.

However, at all of the other locations up to this point, we started with the intermediate dance. Then some people are pulled for the advance dance. Keep in mind, however, that even if you don't make it to the advance dance you still have a very good chance on making it; the advance is designed to look at people for parades and shows and it's not like the cut mentioned in the example above!

To makes things more complicated, some locations also pull people for face characters. I just looked up your location - they are NOT pulling face at San Fransisco so you won't have that part of the process.

Good Luck!!!


----------



## porterella

Berlioz70 said:


> To makes things more complicated, some locations also pull people for face characters. I just looked up your location - they are NOT pulling face at San Fransisco so you won't have that part of the process.



How do you know where they are pulling face? Do you know if they are pulling in Austin?


Thanks soo much for the audition tips yall!
My audition is in 2 weeks, and I need all the tips and support I can get.


----------



## jeffwayne12

Although it does not say anything about face on the audition website they may still do it. Disney sometimes does not list everything they are looking for. This is coming from experience at DL when I auditioned for one parade but was thrown into another one in which they never listed at the audition. Also had a friend who tried out for fuzzy characers and was thrown into face (odd) It all depends on who is at the audition and what they are looking for. Just go with an open mind to what they are looking for. Break a leg!


----------



## Justy

That's how I understood it too. The way my interviewer explained it to me was that it was pretty much an all inclusive audition. You're not auditioning for a specific role, so much as you are auditioning to get into the Entertainment Department.

When she asked what roles I was interested in, I explained that I really wanted to do something in Entertainment, be it Characters, both Fur or Face, or Character Host, or anything else they could do with me. She told me that if I went to the San Fran Audition, they'd put me where they needed me most (Assuming of course I passed the auditions). So I'm pretty sure it's pretty much a Super Audition (For lack of a better term).


----------



## Joanna71985

Not really. I know people who have not auditioned who got Character Attendant.


----------



## sylvesterT21

I am about 6'0" so I would be Tigger height...then I checked my pictures from my last trip to the Magic Kingdom over the summer and I'm exactly the same height as Tigger  and only slightly shorter than Goofy. 

That was fun!....though I probably will not be in a character role, it's still fun to look at!


----------



## Justy

Well if you're the same height as Tigger in the picture, you're probably actually about 2 or 3 inches taller than permissible. The head sort of works like a cap with the head built around it, to better accommodate the CM's head and comfort.


----------



## sylvesterT21

Justy said:


> Well if you're the same height as Tigger in the picture, you're probably actually about 2 or 3 inches taller than permissible. The head sort of works like a cap with the head built around it, to better accommodate the CM's head and comfort.



thanks for sharing that....i always wondered how the head wouldn't be too heavy...and i was looking at shoulders since Tigger doesn't have a well defined neck

also, another thing I was just thinking about.... how do fur character CMs deal with how hot it is when they're standing outside for so long with kids (and adults) lining up to see them?


----------



## Justy

I know that at the DLR at least, it's all done in half hour sets. Half hour set, then a half hour back stage. Depending on the time of your shift, you'll also be back stage during Parades and Fireworks too. Again, I'm not sure how any of this information translates to WDW though.


----------



## Berlioz70

porterella said:


> How do you know where they are pulling face? Do you know if they are pulling in Austin?



They are ALWAYS looking for face, but only certain auditions will have cosmetology at the actual location.

From what I can see on the website, Austin WILL have cosmetology, San Fransisco will NOT.

If you are at a location where they are not pulling face, the casting director will mark something on your audition sheet to signify that you have the potential for face. You will not know if it was marked for you until you check-in at Florida and then "SURPRISE," they'll fit you once you start training.

You can tell on DisneyAuditions.com: 

San Fransisco only says: 
"Walt Disney Entertainment is seeking energetic male and female Disney Character and Parade Performers for shows and parades across the Walt Disney World ® Resort."

Whereas Austin says: 
"Walt Disney Entertainment is seeking energetic male and female Disney Character and Parade Performers for shows and parades across the Walt Disney World ® Resort.

Are you a Princess? Additionally, Walt Disney Entertainment is seeking Disney Princess Look-alikes. Performers develop improvisational skills, poise and grace while working for one of the world's leading entertainment companies."


----------



## Katy0708

sylvesterT21 said:


> I am about 6'0" so I would be Tigger height...then I checked my pictures from my last trip to the Magic Kingdom over the summer and I'm exactly the same height as Tigger  and only slightly shorter than Goofy.
> 
> That was fun!....though I probably will not be in a character role, it's still fun to look at!



My friend is good friends with Goofy and Tigger, and he informed me that Goofy is going to get shorter. I think he is going to start at 5' 10, or something like that, but i don't know when they are going to start enforcing that. So Goofy is going to go through a shrinking stage soon!


----------



## Kovu

Hi, quick question

I really want to be a character.. ive previously worked at chuck e cheese and my job was being chuck. Im really good at it, and i learned alot of skills while being this character. my height is 6 foot exactly..   i want to be tigger! but any character would be nice! 

my recuriter told me there only haveing auditions in 

North Carolina Dance Institute - Raleigh, NC

Generations Performing Arts Center - Columbus, OH

I live in illinois .. so that means i must travel to one of these locations to do an audtion? How much of a chance usually do average people have at these audtions? Do they usually recruit alot? I do not want to waste the money to get over to these locations to find out that there only recruiting a certain amount.  i looked on
corporate.disney.go./auditions

to find out that there having audtions at the disney world 
those are going april-june 
If it is possible i would want to do one of the audtions when I arrive in disney for the cp in may   does anyone know if you must complete one of the audtions before arrival? or can you attend one when you arrive? 


i have my phone interview on monday ... I was going to ask them but if you know the answer it would be helpful   

thanks alot


----------



## Joanna71985

Kovu said:


> Hi, quick question
> 
> I really want to be a character.. ive previously worked at chuck e cheese and my job was being chuck. Im really good at it, and i learned alot of skills while being this character. my height is 6 foot exactly..   i want to be tigger! but any character would be nice!
> 
> my recuriter told me there only haveing auditions in
> 
> North Carolina Dance Institute - Raleigh, NC
> 
> Generations Performing Arts Center - Columbus, OH
> 
> I live in illinois .. so that means i must travel to one of these locations to do an audtion? How much of a chance usually do average people have at these audtions? Do they usually recruit alot? I do not want to waste the money to get over to these locations to find out that there only recruiting a certain amount.  i looked on
> corporate.disney.go./auditions
> 
> to find out that there having audtions at the disney world
> those are going april-june
> If it is possible i would want to do one of the audtions when I arrive in disney for the cp in may   does anyone know if you must complete one of the audtions before arrival? or can you attend one when you arrive?
> 
> 
> i have my phone interview on monday ... I was going to ask them but if you know the answer it would be helpful
> 
> thanks alot



Most of the auditions have passed already, which is why there are only a couple auditions left.

Also, if you go down on the CP in a role, you are not able to audition unless you are planning on extending your CP.


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

I know this really doesn't have anything to do with the auditions but it applies to characters so i guess it can go here...

  do they use normal character performers to play the characters at star wars weekends? and has anyone out there ever got to be a star wars character? along with being a disney character- being a star wars character would be sooo awesome! i would love to get to work those weekends!


----------



## Joanna71985

bellaDisneydncr said:


> I know this really doesn't have anything to do with the auditions but it applies to characters so i guess it can go here...
> 
> do they use normal character performers to play the characters at star wars weekends? and has anyone out there ever got to be a star wars character? along with being a disney character- being a star wars character would be sooo awesome! i would love to get to work those weekends!



It depends on the character. But for the most part, yes.


----------



## Berlioz70

bellaDisneydncr said:


> along with being a disney character- being a star wars character would be sooo awesome! i would love to get to work those weekends!



I know what you mean! When I found out I was Fall instead of FA... the first thing that came to my mind was... Now I'll NEVER be friends with C3PO (who is in my height range) - that would have been so much fun!!!


----------



## mirs

no, they have special auditions for star wars weekends


----------



## Joanna71985

mirs said:


> no, they have special auditions for star wars weekends



Not for all of them. I know several of the SWW characters. And they assist regular characters.


----------



## jeffwayne12

Tomorrow is the big day! I have been to multiple Disney auditions before so I'm not that nervous, but this time is something I was more then anything! Is anyone else here going to the auditions tomorrow in San Francisco? I'm 6'0 so I'm really hoping that my height will get me into a character roll.


----------



## Justy

I am! But you already knew that...


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

Break a leg guys!


----------



## Joanna71985

jeffwayne12 said:


> Tomorrow is the big day! I have been to multiple Disney auditions before so I'm not that nervous, but this time is something I was more then anything! Is anyone else here going to the auditions tomorrow in San Francisco? I'm 6'0 so I'm really hoping that my height will get me into a character roll.



Good luck!!

6'0 is a good height. It's under the special consideration.


----------



## porterella

I am leaving tomorrow morning at 10 am for Austin, TX for my audition on Sunday!! Thanks soo much for all of the advice ya'll have given me this past month!! Ya'll have been a great help! Anyone have any last advice?? Wish me luck!!


----------



## jeffwayne12

So I just got back from the audition. All in all I had such an amazing time and met some great people. We had to do two different improves before doing the dance routine. I must admit that this audition was pretty crucial. Now comes the wait of knowing if I got in.


----------



## Joanna71985

porterella said:


> I am leaving tomorrow morning at 10 am for Austin, TX for my audition on Sunday!! Thanks soo much for all of the advice ya'll have given me this past month!! Ya'll have been a great help! Anyone have any last advice?? Wish me luck!!



Good luck!!



jeffwayne12 said:


> So I just got back from the audition. All in all I had such an amazing time and met some great people. We had to do two different improves before doing the dance routine. I must admit that this audition was pretty crucial. Now comes the wait of knowing if I got in.



What animations did you have to do?


----------



## jeffwayne12

We had to do meet your favorite Disney character and you are hungry while at the parks.


----------



## Joanna71985

jeffwayne12 said:


> We had to do meet your favorite Disney character and you are hungry while at the parks.



Ah, those are the same ones I had back when I auditioned in 2006.


----------



## jeffwayne12

Joanna71985 said:


> Good luck!!
> 
> 
> 
> What animations did you have to do?





Joanna71985 said:


> Ah, those are the same ones I had back when I auditioned in 2006.



oh how fun!


----------



## Joanna71985

jeffwayne12 said:


> oh how fun!



Yep, good times. Too bad I didn't pass the audition.


----------



## jeffwayne12

Joanna71985 said:


> Yep, good times. Too bad I didn't pass the audition.



Don't be so hard on yourself. You just gotta pick it back up and do it again.


----------



## Joanna71985

jeffwayne12 said:


> Don't be so hard on yourself. You just gotta pick it back up and do it again.



Oh I will be. 

Next Spring I will be auditioning again...for the 5th time.


----------



## jeffwayne12

Joanna71985 said:


> Oh I will be.
> 
> Next Spring I will be auditioning again...for the 5th time.



Great! I have never taken a dance class in my life and I tell people to just keep auditioning at Disney to learn some good dance techniques.


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

jeffwayne12 said:


> We had to do meet your favorite Disney character and you are hungry while at the parks.


Those are the same as we did in Pittsburgh. fun fun!


----------



## daydreamer510

My friend auditioned at Austin, today, and she texted me today saying it was all HSM.  What does she mean by this?  Was it a HSM dance?  Or were they casting for the HSM parade/show?  Because she wasn't auditioning for the CP, she was trying for FT.  She didn't make it, they told her to try again in October.


----------



## Macca1111

I've always wanted to be a face character, but I just now realized that I probably messed up my chances by getting a tattoo on my arm...does anyone know how far they're willing to go with makeup?  I can cover it up myself, and I'm no professional when it comes to makeup.
Oh, and the real reason I wanted to post was to tell Brenna that she's too cute for words.  Fun blog!


----------



## Joanna71985

I don't know how that would work, since most of them don't wear gloves.


----------



## Mrs.CptnJackSparrow

daydreamer510 said:


> My friend auditioned at Austin, today, and she texted me today saying it was all HSM.  What does she mean by this?  Was it a HSM dance?  Or were they casting for the HSM parade/show?  Because she wasn't auditioning for the CP, she was trying for FT.  She didn't make it, they told her to try again in October.



if it was a FT audition they were most likely auditioning for the HSM 2 show over in hollwood studios. meaning they did the HSM dances.


----------



## porterella

daydreamer510 said:


> My friend auditioned at Austin, today, and she texted me today saying it was all HSM.  What does she mean by this?  Was it a HSM dance?  Or were they casting for the HSM parade/show?  Because she wasn't auditioning for the CP, she was trying for FT.  She didn't make it, they told her to try again in October.



I just got back from the Austin auditon, and it wasn't a high school musical dance at all. It was a dance from the Animal Kingdom.  I wish it would have been to HSM, but it wasn't.  I am sorry to hear that she didn't make it.


----------



## Justy

This is going to sound like a weird question, but does anyone happen to know what the name of the song we learned the choreography to at the Auditions? Or even what show it's from? It's been driving me nuts. I know it sampled a part of the Mickey Mouse Club March but that's about it.


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

Justy said:


> This is going to sound like a weird question, but does anyone happen to know what the name of the song we learned the choreography to at the Auditions? Or even what show it's from? It's been driving me nuts. I know it sampled a part of the Mickey Mouse Club March but that's about it.


Was it a big random song about Mickey? Because we used that in Pittsburgh and i want to know what it's called too! It was catchy and i don't remember it from any show in WDW


----------



## Berlioz70

daydreamer510 said:


> My friend auditioned at Austin, today, and she texted me today saying it was all HSM.  What does she mean by this?  Was it a HSM dance?  Or were they casting for the HSM parade/show?  Because she wasn't auditioning for the CP, she was trying for FT.  She didn't make it, they told her to try again in October.



That is really weird, I don't believe they did anything from HSM... casting for that show is usually announced separately on DisneyAuditions.com. Maybe it was an expression because FT is pretty full with all of the seasonal people coming back, so getting cast as a CP is actually easier than going for FT. Is your friend older than the typical college student? Maybe she just felt old?? I'm not sure.



Macca1111 said:


> I've always wanted to be a face character, but I just now realized that I probably messed up my chances by getting a tattoo on my arm...does anyone know how far they're willing to go with makeup?  I can cover it up myself, and I'm no professional when it comes to makeup.



They have special makeup to cover up tattoos! I was just in a show in which my friend had a huge black treble clef on her stomach (4x4 inches), she covered it up every night... you couldn't even tell.



Macca1111 said:


> Oh, and the real reason I wanted to post was to tell Brenna that she's too cute for words.  Fun blog!



You're sweet! I'm glad people are reading it and enjoying it!


----------



## theatergal

Hi everyone! I'm a freshman in college thinking about doing the College Program in spring of 09, and I want to audition to be a character this fall. I just wanted to say how helpful this thread has been! I've been looking all over the internet and this seems like the only comprehensive and recent thread that answers everyone's questions! 

So, I have a question of my own. I was wondering if the judges take into consideration being left or right handed for the characters? I know that a part of being a character is signing autographs,  and whenever I go down to Disney World all the characters sign with their right hand. It has been my dream to be a character since I was little and I'm worried that they won't take me because I'm left handed. I was thinking about trying to teach myself to write with my right hand, but i'm worried that I'll go to the audition and they'll totally write me off if they see me write with my left hand. Any advice? It would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Sehsun

to the DISboards, *theatergal*!

Glad you are thinking about doing the CP!

That is a good question. You know what? At the audition, the recruiters never mentioned anything about being right- or left-handed. Even during training, none of my trainers ever mentioned this issue (that I can remember). It is true that many people seem right-handed, but I guess this not something about which they really make a big deal. If the guests ask about it, I would think the character attendants would say the characters are ambidextrous and choose to write with whatever hand they feel like that moment.  So I don't think you have to worry.


----------



## theatergal

thank you so much!! That makes me feel a lot better! I was really worried for a little bit, but I'm a bit of a worry wart haha. 

I can't wait to start auditions and stuff but I have to wait the whole summer and part of next semester!


----------



## Berlioz70

theatergal said:


> I can't wait to start auditions and stuff but I have to wait the whole summer and part of next semester!



It'll go by much quicker then you expect!

In addition to what Iris said, they'll have no idea which hand you are... they can't ask you because it's against the law, and you are not generally near them when you fill out your form. She knows more about training than I do... so I'd say that you are more than safe!!


----------



## Joanna71985

theatergal said:


> Hi everyone! I'm a freshman in college thinking about doing the College Program in spring of 09, and I want to audition to be a character this fall. I just wanted to say how helpful this thread has been! I've been looking all over the internet and this seems like the only comprehensive and recent thread that answers everyone's questions!
> 
> So, I have a question of my own. I was wondering if the judges take into consideration being left or right handed for the characters? I know that a part of being a character is signing autographs,  and whenever I go down to Disney World all the characters sign with their right hand. It has been my dream to be a character since I was little and I'm worried that they won't take me because I'm left handed. I was thinking about trying to teach myself to write with my right hand, but i'm worried that I'll go to the audition and they'll totally write me off if they see me write with my left hand. Any advice? It would be greatly appreciated!



Welcome!! That is great you want to audition. Your hand won't make a difference. The only character it would be is Captain Hook, and that is because it is very hard for lefties to be friends with him.


----------



## CheshireSmile

My last trip I had a southpaw Cinderella!  I got very excited and told her that I never see lefty princesses.  We had a good laugh about it.  Yay for lefties!


----------



## theatergal

yes! Lefties unite!! That's so great!

Haha, yea it would be hard to be friends with Captian Hook in that situation, but I am way too short to be friends with him anyway (I'm 5'0")

Thank you for all your help! This forum is so helpful! I feel like I can get all my questions answered here!


----------



## Joanna71985

theatergal said:


> yes! Lefties unite!! That's so great!
> 
> Haha, yea it would be hard to be friends with Captian Hook in that situation, but I am way too short to be friends with him anyway (I'm 5'0")
> 
> Thank you for all your help! This forum is so helpful! I feel like I can get all my questions answered here!



That is a great height to be!

You are welcome.


----------



## jeffwayne12

So I woke up this morning and checked my e-mail....and there it was.

You passed the audition!!!

Wow what a relief. I didn't know if I should register for classes today at my University, but now I know what to do!!!!!


----------



## Sehsun

Hooray, congratulations Jeff!!!


----------



## Joanna71985

jeffwayne12 said:


> So I woke up this morning and checked my e-mail....and there it was.
> 
> You passed the audition!!!
> 
> Wow what a relief. I didn't know if I should register for classes today at my University, but now I know what to do!!!!!



Woohoo!! Congrats!!


----------



## Justy

I passed! ... or did I?

Effing Character Pool... [waves a small flag pathetically]


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

welcome to the pool- rules: go absolutely insane while waiting for the elusive phone call... lol


----------



## CrazySteph

Hello Everyone!

First of all, thank you for ALL the information! This thread has helped so much! Thank you!

So I have a question,

so I believe im 5'1 (although, during my physical this year, they told me I hadn't even reached 5'0 yet  ) but I need to think the worse instead of the better... (plus im auditioning a year from now so im nervous i'll grow to reach 5'1)

the point is.. when they measure you.. do they MAKE you stand up absolutly straight, shoulders completely back and everything? or could I possibly take an inch off myself and get in the "Special consideration"?!?


----------



## impsythealmighty

CrazySteph, they do have you stand up straight. However, Disney doesn't always measure your height absolutely correctly - it depends on what they need, so they fudge it sometimes. If you're close to 5', they might still put you in the "special consideration" group.


----------



## CrazySteph

alright! thank you so much!


----------



## JenSop

Sorry to revive an old thread, but I had some additional questions.

I'm going to the Hong Kong Disney audition in NYC this coming Tuesday.  The breakdown specifically said they want females 5'2"-5'7" for Cinderella, Snow White, Sleeping Beauty, Belle, and Alice in Wonderland.

I'm reading some of the height break downs on this thread and am a bit confused.  Most said that Alice is 5'0"-5'2".  But this audition breakdown doesn't want anyone under 5'2".  So how might that work?  I'm about 5'3", but now I'm worried I won't be considered because they might measure me down?  I was hoping at 5'3", I might be able to be considered for most of the roles?  Or am I really too short for princesses?

Plus, this is an audition JUST for these characters for Hong Kong Disney.  So I'm not sure what they might have us do, since it's not for fur characters.  hmmm...

I'm a singer and work alot in theatre, but I've never been to an audition like this and feel very in-the-dark and clueless.

Should I wear normal musical theatre type of audition wear?  (i.e. a cute dress or skirt.)  Should I wear character shoes, or just bring them along in my bag?  

Also, someone mentioned in another thread I posted that they take measurements.  Are there specific bust and waist measurements for these roles?  I'm about a size 6 - does that matter?  Also, are they looking for, how do I say this, "less endowed" Alice's?  Or does that kind of thing really not matter?  

Thanks to anyone who can answer some of these questions!


----------



## wonderlandbound

JenSop said:


> Sorry to revive an old thread, but I had some additional questions.
> 
> I'm going to the Hong Kong Disney audition in NYC this coming Tuesday.  The breakdown specifically said they want females 5'2"-5'7" for Cinderella, Snow White, Sleeping Beauty, Belle, and Alice in Wonderland.
> 
> I'm reading some of the height break downs on this thread and am a bit confused.  Most said that Alice is 5'0"-5'2".  But this audition breakdown doesn't want anyone under 5'2".  So how might that work?  I'm about 5'3", but now I'm worried I won't be considered because they might measure me down?  I was hoping at 5'3", I might be able to be considered for most of the roles?  Or am I really too short for princesses?
> 
> Plus, this is an audition JUST for these characters for Hong Kong Disney.  So I'm not sure what they might have us do, since it's not for fur characters.  hmmm...
> 
> I'm a singer and work alot in theatre, but I've never been to an audition like this and feel very in-the-dark and clueless.
> 
> Should I wear normal musical theatre type of audition wear?  (i.e. a cute dress or skirt.)  Should I wear character shoes, or just bring them along in my bag?
> 
> Also, someone mentioned in another thread I posted that they take measurements.  Are there specific bust and waist measurements for these roles?  I'm about a size 6 - does that matter?  Also, are they looking for, how do I say this, "less endowed" Alice's?  Or does that kind of thing really not matter?
> 
> Thanks to anyone who can answer some of these questions!



i've never auditioned for a disney park but i'll tell you what some of my friends have told me and some guesses lol

as for the height thing, i'm guessing that hong kong disney may want girls who can say, be friends with alice one day and the next be friends with a shorter belle. that way they can cast less people and save some money. but thats just a guess. i wouldn't worry too much about that though if you're 5'3" and it's looking for 5'2"-5'7"

i'd wear clothing you can move in. maybe leggings, a dance skirt [a simple wrap and tie skirt kinda deal] and a tee shirt. everything i've heard is to go with jazz shoes instead of character shoes. i'm assuming [again, i don't know for sure] that the audition won't be extremely different from most auditions. probably movement, pantomime, improv sorta stuff

i think a size 6 shouldn't worry too much. i've heard about girls who wear size 0-2 getting pulled for face and the dresses not fitting and if you look at the parks, the girls are usually healthy and thin but not, like, sticks. as for a 'less endowed' alice? i couldn't say. sorry.

again, these are just assumptions based off what i've read and been told so don't take anything i said too seriously.

and remember to have fun! thats the main thing! they want happy faces who can enjoy the experience!


----------



## ahoy kristen

.


----------



## Joanna71985

ahoy kristen said:


> where on earth does mulan fit into heights? i'm 5'3 exactly, & i have seen some pretty short mulans & jasmines.



Mulan usually runs around 5'2-5'4.


----------



## JenSop

> i've never auditioned for a disney park but i'll tell you what some of my friends have told me and some guesses lol
> 
> as for the height thing, i'm guessing that hong kong disney may want girls who can say, be friends with alice one day and the next be friends with a shorter belle. that way they can cast less people and save some money. but thats just a guess. i wouldn't worry too much about that though if you're 5'3" and it's looking for 5'2"-5'7"
> 
> i'd wear clothing you can move in. maybe leggings, a dance skirt [a simple wrap and tie skirt kinda deal] and a tee shirt. everything i've heard is to go with jazz shoes instead of character shoes. i'm assuming [again, i don't know for sure] that the audition won't be extremely different from most auditions. probably movement, pantomime, improv sorta stuff
> 
> i think a size 6 shouldn't worry too much. i've heard about girls who wear size 0-2 getting pulled for face and the dresses not fitting and if you look at the parks, the girls are usually healthy and thin but not, like, sticks. as for a 'less endowed' alice? i couldn't say. sorry.
> 
> again, these are just assumptions based off what i've read and been told so don't take anything i said too seriously.
> 
> and remember to have fun! thats the main thing! they want happy faces who can enjoy the experience!



Thanks so much!  That's very helpful information.  I'm thinking I'll cover all my bases and take my jazz shoes, character shoes, and cute audition shoes!  I appreciate the info!  

-Jen


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay, not CP and VERY OLD now but have been characters in the park and at parades when young. . .be prepared to do movement, some bit of dance, lots of smiling and happy stuff.  Jazz shoes, comfortable clothing and a VERY HAPPY attitude work wonders. You don't need dance clothes, but jeans would be too restrictive. . .do you get my drift.  I played Doc many years ago and did a couple face characters before I became 5'5". . .a height that they do NOT use much. . .


----------



## Berlioz70

JenSop said:


> I'm going to the Hong Kong Disney audition in NYC this coming Tuesday.  The breakdown specifically said they want females 5'2"-5'7" for Cinderella, Snow White, Sleeping Beauty, Belle, and Alice in Wonderland.
> 
> I'm reading some of the height break downs on this thread and am a bit confused.  Most said that Alice is 5'0"-5'2".  But this audition breakdown doesn't want anyone under 5'2".  So how might that work?  I'm about 5'3", but now I'm worried I won't be considered because they might measure me down?  I was hoping at 5'3", I might be able to be considered for most of the roles?  Or am I really too short for princesses?



Each park has different height ranges for all of the characters. So anything you've read on this board are probably WDW or DLR, I haven't seen a listing for Hong Kong - but assume it'll be pretty different!



JenSop said:


> Plus, this is an audition JUST for these characters for Hong Kong Disney.  So I'm not sure what they might have us do, since it's not for fur characters.  hmmm...



They will have you stand in a line and then the casting directors will look up and down the line at body shape, face, etc. Then they will make marks on their sheet on who they think you may look like. If it's ONLY face then this is when they'll make the first cut and only keep people with the right look. Then they'll put them into cosmetology to see how they look in the costume, you'll also be asked to read a few lines "in character."

If they are considering you for fur at all then you'll probably go into some sort of dance audition. Again, each park does things completely different so I'm not positive how their audition goes.




JenSop said:


> Should I wear normal musical theatre type of audition wear?  (i.e. a cute dress or skirt.)  Should I wear character shoes, or just bring them along in my bag?



I would recommend musical theatre clothing... and bring a change of clothes in case they want you to dress. Typically there is not much of a break if they pull you into dancing, so make sure you can change really quick if needed.  



JenSop said:


> Also, someone mentioned in another thread I posted that they take measurements.  Are there specific bust and waist measurements for these roles?  I'm about a size 6 - does that matter?  Also, are they looking for, how do I say this, "less endowed" Alice's?  Or does that kind of thing really not matter?



They will only measure your height, nothing else - however, they will "eye" you. Generally speaking Alices should not be endowed - I'd put on two sports bras if you're really concerned. You're not supposed to have "****s" to be Mrs. Incredible, but I wore two bras to push them down and now I get to be friends with her every week - so there are ways around those things.  

Good Luck at your audition!!!


----------



## JenSop

> Berlioz70: They will only measure your height, nothing else - however, they will "eye" you. Generally speaking Alices should not be endowed - I'd put on two sports bras if you're really concerned. You're not supposed to have "****s" to be Mrs. Incredible, but I wore two bras to push them down and now I get to be friends with her every week - so there are ways around those things.
> 
> Good Luck at your audition!!!



Thanks for all the helpful info!  I'm not 'super-endowed', but not flat either.  Very average.  But I didn't know if they wanted her to be flat.  But if I went too  flat (with the help of a sports bra), I doubt I'd be considered for the princesses.   
geez, the things we obsess about before auditions!   

I'm eager to try out my new headshots - this'll be the first audition with them and they turned out really well - I'm very excited!


----------



## PixieDust3490

also, i don't think the style of clothing really matters as long as it is comfortable. I wore a tshirt and shorts and it was not a problem. Don't wear jeans obviously and no patterns or shirts with words, basic audition things I'm sure you already know from your experience. Honestly, I just think that they are looking for your personality to shine though whatever you are wearing. Best of luck!!


----------



## daydreamer510

I worked with an Alice who said her first day training, her trainer basically wrapped an ace bandage around her chest to make her flat.  At DW, at least, she is not allowed to have a chest, since she is only 12 years old.  Another Alice was happy, because she was going to be friends with Tink, and it meant she got to have a chest.


----------



## Ellagirl

Does anyone whose down there now know the heights of the new Bolt characters? Thanks!


----------



## ahoy kristen

Ellagirl said:


> Does anyone whose down there now know the heights of the new Bolt characters? Thanks!



i heard bolt is around 5'4-5'5,the hamster is 5'2-5'3, & the cat is 5'5-5'6. i could be very wrong though, i just heard it through the grapevine.


----------



## Berlioz70

Ellagirl said:


> Does anyone whose down there now know the heights of the new Bolt characters? Thanks!



Rhino - 5-5'2
Mittens - 5'2-5'4
Bolt - 5'4-5'6

They are probably not going to allow the half inch rule on this one.

They come out into the parks today!!!!


----------



## Joanna71985

Berlioz70 said:


> Rhino - 5-5'2
> Mittens - 5'2-5'4
> Bolt - 5'4-5'6
> 
> They are probably not going to allow the half inch rule on this one.
> 
> They come out into the parks today!!!!



Oh I hope they don't go anywhere anytime soon. I really want to meet them! Hopefully they will still be out in March.


----------



## Ellagirl

Thanks!


----------



## Berlioz70

Joanna71985 said:


> Oh I hope they don't go anywhere anytime soon. I really want to meet them! Hopefully they will still be out in March.



Bolt characters are officially out: http://brennailya.livejournal.com/18867.html


----------



## Joanna71985

Berlioz70 said:


> Bolt characters are officially out: http://brennailya.livejournal.com/18867.html



They are adorable!


----------



## Kimberly2477

Does anyone know what the height requirements are for the dancers (non-equity) in the parades/shows? For example, the High School Musical performers, Festival of the Lion King, Spectro butterflies/dragonflies, animators in the Magic Kingdom day parade, etc?


----------



## Mrs.CptnJackSparrow

Kimberly2477 said:


> Does anyone know what the height requirements are for the dancers (non-equity) in the parades/shows? For example, the High School Musical performers, Festival of the Lion King, Spectro butterflies/dragonflies, animators in the Magic Kingdom day parade, etc?



the "movers" ( disney does not call them dancers) can vary in height. HSM, FOLK, Animators have people in all height ranges. Spectro I'm not sure. 

Most of it is based on your color code.


----------



## Berlioz70

Kimberly2477 said:


> Does anyone know what the height requirements are for the dancers (non-equity) in the parades/shows? For example, the High School Musical performers, Festival of the Lion King, Spectro butterflies/dragonflies, animators in the Magic Kingdom day parade, etc?



Most movers are around 5'6 and higher. The HSM show is a little different because they need more variety in height and everyone is supposed to look like they're in high school so your face is more important than your height.

I'm 5'7 and I've got butterflies/dragonflies and the animators on my skill list.


----------



## Mrs.CptnJackSparrow

its really just based on what they need. 

you can be mouse height and be an animator in the day parade or even goofy height. I've seen both.

FOLK is usually around 5'6" but I've also met some in my height range. Pooh.


----------



## Joanna71985

Kimberly2477 said:


> Does anyone know what the height requirements are for the dancers (non-equity) in the parades/shows? For example, the High School Musical performers, Festival of the Lion King, Spectro butterflies/dragonflies, animators in the Magic Kingdom day parade, etc?



It depends on the role. In FotLK, a lot seem to be around 5'5 or so. But a lot of roles go by color code, not height.


----------



## ahoy kristen

hi everybody, i JUST got home from my character audition to extend my careerstart program, & i got pulled & approved to be friends with pocahontas!! i am so excited!


----------



## lauraebeth

ahoy kristen said:


> hi everybody, i JUST got home from my character audition to extend my careerstart program, & i got pulled & approved to be friends with pocahontas!! i am so excited!



aww congrats!


----------



## Sehsun

*ahoy kristen,*
Congratulations, how exciting!!!


----------



## Joanna71985

ahoy kristen said:


> hi everybody, i JUST got home from my character audition to extend my careerstart program, & i got pulled & approved to be friends with pocahontas!! i am so excited!



Woohoo!! Congrats!


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

ahoy kristen said:


> hi everybody, i JUST got home from my character audition to extend my careerstart program, & i got pulled & approved to be friends with pocahontas!! i am so excited!



Congratulations!!!!


----------



## tennismouse

My audition is in 3 hours, I am nervous and excited at the very same time. Please wish me luck everyone!


----------



## Joanna71985

tennismouse said:


> My audition is in 3 hours, I am nervous and excited at the very same time. Please wish me luck everyone!



Good luck!!


----------



## princess Snow

ahoy kristen said:


> hi everybody, i JUST got home from my character audition to extend my careerstart program, & i got pulled & approved to be friends with pocahontas!! i am so excited!



Congratulations!  What is the careerstart program?


----------



## Joanna71985

princess Snow said:


> Congratulations!  What is the careerstart program?



The career start program is like the CP. But it is for people who have just graduated from HS.


----------



## igo4yellin

Hi everyone! Please help me out with this question! 

I am going to go to the character audition next Thursday, the 18th. 

Is it possible to go with a headshot and resume? My resume would not include anything of value except for working at Tower of Terror and 2 months at Halloween Horror Nights.

Do many people go without a headshot and resume?


----------



## Berlioz70

igo4yellin said:


> Hi everyone! Please help me out with this question!
> 
> I am going to go to the character audition next Thursday, the 18th.
> 
> Is it possible to go with a headshot and resume? My resume would not include anything of value except for working at Tower of Terror and 2 months at Halloween Horror Nights.
> 
> Do many people go without a headshot and resume?



I would say that the majority do not have a headshot or resume - those are required for people auditioning to be equity.


----------



## PixieDust3490

I didn't go with a head shot and they still took me. They take your picture any way. I really don't think it is worth it to pay for one or anything. If you want to show them you have experience with Disney already I would give them a little resume. It can't hurt you know? Best of luck


----------



## CrazySteph

Kimberly2477 said:


> Does anyone know what the height requirements are for the dancers (non-equity) in the parades/shows? For example, the High School Musical performers, Festival of the Lion King, Spectro butterflies/dragonflies, animators in the Magic Kingdom day parade, etc?



I know they take Mouse height for the Pixar Block Party Bash.

Does anyone know about the MainStreet U.S.A Trolly Dancers?


----------



## Joanna71985

CrazySteph said:


> I know they take Mouse height for the Pixar Block Party Bash.
> 
> Does anyone know about the MainStreet U.S.A Trolly Dancers?



They probably vary. But from what I've seen, they all seem to be around Munk/Pluto height or so.


----------



## CrazySteph

Joanna71985 said:


> They probably vary. But from what I've seen, they all seem to be around Munk/Pluto height or so.



cool! Thanks Joanna!! haha what if your perfect Mickey Height yet a very good dancer lol?


----------



## Joanna71985

CrazySteph said:


> cool! Thanks Joanna!! haha what if your perfect Mickey Height yet a very good dancer lol?



I don't know. But it might not matter. Some things are height specific, and you can only preference certain things.


----------



## CrazySteph

Joanna71985 said:


> I don't know. But it might not matter. Some things are height specific, and you can only preference certain things.



yikes.. I guess being 5'0 is only good for Mouse Height  lol
But Thanks Joanna!!   You're very helpful!


----------



## Joanna71985

CrazySteph said:


> yikes.. I guess being 5'0 is only good for Mouse Height  lol
> But Thanks Joanna!!   You're very helpful!



Don't worry. Mouse-height people can do a lot of things in WDW.


----------



## CrazySteph

Joanna71985 said:


> Don't worry. Mouse-height people can do a lot of things in WDW.



lol haha aww good!! Thats what I like to hear!


----------



## DisneyDancin7

I am so happy that I found this thread!  i have wanted to audition for over a year now and just haven't found the guts...my mom would probably be really mad if i left school to go and do the college program...but I would really love to be a character...i do have a question though...in order to be a face character...how perfect do your facial features, etc. have to be? the reason i ask is because i have a few freckles, nothing too excessive but still visible...does that matter? every princess or other face character i have ever seen always seems to have perfect skin...


----------



## Sorahana

DisneyDancin7 said:


> I am so happy that I found this thread!  i have wanted to audition for over a year now and just haven't found the guts...my mom would probably be really mad if i left school to go and do the college program...but I would really love to be a character...i do have a question though...in order to be a face character...how perfect do your facial features, etc. have to be? the reason i ask is because i have a few freckles, nothing too excessive but still visible...does that matter? every princess or other face character i have ever seen always seems to have perfect skin...



I'm not 100% sure but I know they look at your facial structure and such. I was talking to a guy I met randomly (in an Olive Garden...at home...LOL so weird) who worked in cosmetology and he was telling me that, among other things (very interesting). He looked at me and said if I fit what they were looking for I could be Jasmine, but I think I'm a little too tall and such, but it was nice to know what kind of princess I could have had a chance with. 
But I didn't pass my audition and I'm 5'6". I'm still sad about it lol. 

Someone else should be able to answer your question specifically.


----------



## GApeach0407

I think Joanna has already answered this for me but I am not completely sure. I had a physical this past week and I measured in at 5'4.5... is that a  common height at all ?? just wondering.


----------



## Joanna71985

GApeach0407 said:


> I think Joanna has already answered this for me but I am not completely sure. I had a physical this past week and I measured in at 5'4.5... is that a  common height at all ?? just wondering.



Yes. That is a common height.


----------



## *~Dawn~*

hey guys I just found out that I will be "friends" with Pooh.  Since I was chosen to be Pooh, would there be a chance I could still be cast as a face when I get get there?


----------



## impsythealmighty

*~Dawn~* said:


> hey guys I just found out that I will be "friends" with Pooh.  Since I was chosen to be Pooh, would there be a chance I could still be cast as a face when I get get there?



Yes, everyone who is face also does fur, so you could possibly still be pulled for face when you arrive in Florida.


----------



## *~Dawn~*

That's cool.  I really wanted to be friends with a princess of some sort but I'm still very happy to be friends with pooh. I mean everyone likes pooh right!!!?!


----------



## Joanna71985

*~Dawn~* said:


> That's cool.  I really wanted to be friends with a princess of some sort but I'm still very happy to be friends with pooh. I mean everyone likes pooh right!!!?!



That's right! And that's a fun height range.


----------



## *~Dawn~*

does anyone know how tall the princesses have to be? I'm 5'2'' almost 5'3''


----------



## Joanna71985

*~Dawn~* said:


> does anyone know how tall the princesses have to be? I'm 5'2'' almost 5'3''



Princesses usually start around 5'4 or so, but there can be exceptions.


----------



## Berlioz70

*~Dawn~* said:


> does anyone know how tall the princesses have to be? I'm 5'2'' almost 5'3''



You're more in the "child range" It goes like this (generally), shorter face 5'1-5'4 are Alice, Wendy, and fairies (Tink, Rosetta, Fawn, Silvermist, Iridessa). Princess/Step sisters are mid-range 5'4-5'7. Villains/Megara are tall 5'7-6'1.


----------



## *~Dawn~*

thank you guys! You have been very helpful!!!!


----------



## ES0412

More questions....

My daughter will be going down in Feb to WDW for an audition.  This will be her 1st ever.  She's 18 years old, size 0-2, 4'10" and 89lbs and of course very cute!   She's been dancing 3 classes a week for 16 yrs.

What can she expect to go through and what can she expect to get considered for?  

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Berlioz70

ES0412 said:


> More questions....
> 
> My daughter will be going down in Feb to WDW for an audition.  This will be her 1st ever.  She's 18 years old, size 0-2, 4'10" and 89lbs and of course very cute!   She's been dancing 3 classes a week for 16 yrs.
> 
> What can she expect to go through and what can she expect to get considered for?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



She is in an excellent height range - first off they need more people under 5 foot so it's not as competitive, second she would get to be friends with some of the most popular characters in the parks; including the big cheese himself.

Because of the high demand of people in her height range, there are no face characters her size. Also, most "movers" are a little taller, but if she has a good movement score she would have a greater chance of being considered for parades/shows.


----------



## Admb

This is kind of an abstract question, but I've been wondering about it for the longest time!

I've applied for the International College Program, which offers the same roles, we're in the same housing, blabbity bla bla, it's the same program basically, except I'm from Canada.

Anyway, this is my second time around working for Disney and I'd love to audition for Entertainment, however, a few people I know in Entertainment and of whom are also international tell me you're not allowed to be considered for face! Which kind of makes me concerned... I mean, I can understand how someone with an accent can't play Cinderella or whatever, and how it'd be costly to train anyone into a north american accent. But if you're on the same program, have the 'north american' accent, and have the ability, shouldn't it be allowed? I just can't see how if you're like, actually from the UK, have a British accent, look and and can play the part of Wendy, but aren't allowed to be considered because you're not American? 

It's just something that's been on my mind. I'd like to imagine there's no such rule that internationals can't play face buuuut maybe someone knows the real answer? I'd like to at least try out and know that I would be fairly considered for face and fur!


----------



## Joanna71985

I know people who were on the ICP and were performers. Don't know if they were "friends" with any of the princesses, ect. But they were character performers.


----------



## Admb

Joanna71985 said:


> I know people who were on the ICP and were performers. Don't know if they were "friends" with any of the princesses, ect. But they were character performers.



I know a couple of them too, and I was so relieved to know that the option was open, at least half-way. I'll have to keep asking around to see if the ICP's are still allowed to do face, ho hum.


----------



## DisneyAfternoonKid

Hey guys just thought I'd jump on board.  I tried out in Rochester last year just for regular employment not college program ( I wasn't currently in school).  I didnt pass and I was bummed cause I've dance competitvely my whole life.  But I'm around 5'2 give or take depending on the day and I'm no size two anymore.  So I'm kinda hoping that it was due to my height or because I was trying out for full time because Im going to try out again this year but for the college program cause being friends with a character would just be a dream come true.  Just thought I'd share well we all wait it out for the audition schedule.  I'll take advice if any there's anything else that hasn't been mentioned yet.


----------



## Berlioz70

DisneyAfternoonKid said:


> Hey guys just thought I'd jump on board.  I tried out in Rochester last year just for regular employment not college program ( I wasn't currently in school).  I didnt pass and I was bummed cause I've dance competitvely my whole life.  But I'm around 5'2 give or take depending on the day and I'm no size two anymore.  So I'm kinda hoping that it was due to my height or because I was trying out for full time because Im going to try out again this year but for the college program cause being friends with a character would just be a dream come true.  Just thought I'd share well we all wait it out for the audition schedule.  I'll take advice if any there's anything else that hasn't been mentioned yet.



My guess is that your height counted against you. They've stopped hiring anyone over 5 foot for anything that's not college program. I'm not sure how long ago they stopped, but I know people in my height range (5'6-5'8) have been waiting to get to full time since last April.

Trying out as a college program student is to your advantage!! You can read my post on audition tips for more information: http://brennailya.livejournal.com/?skip=20#16756


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

DisneyAfternoonKid said:


> Hey guys just thought I'd jump on board.  I tried out in Rochester last year just for regular employment not college program ( I wasn't currently in school).  I didnt pass and I was bummed cause I've dance competitvely my whole life.  But I'm around 5'2 give or take depending on the day and I'm no size two anymore.  So I'm kinda hoping that it was due to my height or because I was trying out for full time because Im going to try out again this year but for the college program cause being friends with a character would just be a dream come true.  Just thought I'd share well we all wait it out for the audition schedule.  I'll take advice if any there's anything else that hasn't been mentioned yet.



I'm in the same boat as you. I went for seasonal (but would have taken anything)- was measured at 5'5"ish - passed the audition, but didn't get a job. Twice. lol Like Berlioz said- they have a lot of people right now and most of them are College Program. I would love to audition through the CP, but school is in the way.
I think persistence has been the best advice I've ever been given about the whole process.  Just keep trying- I am!


----------



## DisneyAfternoonKid

Thanks for the responses it does make me feel a lil better about going back to audition this year as a CP.  Do you guys know if they look more favorably on Advantage people for character...or does it not matter.  I wasn't planning on doing advantage this time around because I'm supposed to dance in a show in June up here in NY but I may have to rethink it if I thought it'd give me a better chance.


----------



## Berlioz70

DisneyAfternoonKid said:


> Thanks for the responses it does make me feel a lil better about going back to audition this year as a CP.  Do you guys know if they look more favorably on Advantage people for character...or does it not matter.  I wasn't planning on doing advantage this time around because I'm supposed to dance in a show in June up here in NY but I may have to rethink it if I thought it'd give me a better chance.



Ironically, most people who wanted Advantage ended up just getting Fall. The only people who got Advantage auditioned the first weekend or were indicated that they would be face. I really wanted Advantage, but by the time I auditioned I was told that it was full. A friend of mine was told that they do not even take Character Performers for Advantage (which I know isn't true), but I bet they started telling people that because so few character performers were selected for it. So going for the regular program is just fine!!


----------



## DisneyAfternoonKid

WoW...I'm really glad I asked.  You have put me so much more at ease in last 48 hours   I'm a bit a a worrier...hahaha.  But I would have guessed with summer being so busy it would be the opposite but I guess not.  Cool for me.  Again thanks for all the help!


----------



## CptJackSparrowsGirl

I was hoping if I tried out to be a character to be Stitch, but I don't think it would happen sadly.  I'm 5 5 lol.


----------



## Joanna71985

CptJackSparrowsGirl said:


> I was hoping if I tried out to be a character to be Stitch, but I don't think it would happen sadly.  I'm 5 5 lol.



Yeah, a little too tall unfortunately.

I hope I can pass the audition this time (it will be my 5th audition). I am 5'2.


----------



## CptJackSparrowsGirl

Wow, I'm not to much taller then you, I think you'd make a wonderful character


----------



## DisneyAfternoonKid

Joanna I'll think happy thoughts for you.  I'm 5'2 too maybe we would be friends with Chip and Dale together


----------



## Joanna71985

CptJackSparrowsGirl said:


> Wow, I'm not to much taller then you, I think you'd make a wonderful character



Aww, thanks! 



DisneyAfternoonKid said:


> Joanna I'll think happy thoughts for you.  I'm 5'2 too maybe we would be friends with Chip and Dale together



Thanks! I'll think happy thoughts for you too.


----------



## Uuaww

My best friend has been trying out at disneyland for years to become a face character (wendy/alice).  She has gotten very far on 2 occasions, the last person eliminated.  Is there anything she can do to get her over the hump so to speak?


----------



## CptJackSparrowsGirl

Joanna71985 said:


> Aww, thanks!



Your so welcome


----------



## Berlioz70

Uuaww said:


> My best friend has been trying out at disneyland for years to become a face character (wendy/alice).  She has gotten very far on 2 occasions, the last person eliminated.  Is there anything she can do to get her over the hump so to speak?



She should ask what she can do better. If it's a acting thing then she can work on it. If it's a face thing then she's kind of out of luck. There are some makeup shadowing tips to make certain areas look thinner or larger... but I assume they'll make her wash her face to apply the character makeup so that wouldn't help in the end.

In all honestly, a friend of mine attended 10 auditions before she was pulled and approved... nothing changed about her, but it's a matter of timing and who they need. If Disneyland is like WDW then they may be overstaffed on Alices/Wendys... I know we are!


----------



## Disneylvrforever

Joanna71985 said:


> Yeah, a little too tall unfortunately.
> 
> I hope I can pass the audition this time (it will be my 5th audition). I am 5'2.



I don't want to sound rude, but can I ask you why they might not have accepted you? You sound very qualified and experienced to me, so I don't know why they wouldn't accept you as a CP. Do you think it was a height issue? Sorry if the q came out wrong; I'm just nervous about my future audition and if they don't accept a talented person like you, I don't know what to think.


----------



## Berlioz70

Disneylvrforever said:


> I don't want to sound rude, but can I ask you why they might not have accepted you? You sound very qualified and experienced to me, so I don't know why they wouldn't accept you as a CP. Do you think it was a height issue? Sorry if the q came out wrong; I'm just nervous about my future audition and if they don't accept a talented person like you, I don't know what to think.



I can't speak for Joanna specifically, I'll let her do that, but you should know that becoming a Character Performer is one of the harder roles to get (second maybe to BBBH). It's the only role that requires you to go through an audition, opposed to being just assigned the role.

Also, they have to be selective about how many people they hire within each height range. That's why some people who pass the audition never become a character performer, their height range is just full or very competitive. Unfortunately, 5'2 is one of those very competitive ranges.

Finally, less than a third of people who audition are actually selected. Last semester over 900 people auditioned and they took just over 200.


----------



## Joanna71985

Disneylvrforever said:


> I don't want to sound rude, but can I ask you why they might not have accepted you? You sound very qualified and experienced to me, so I don't know why they wouldn't accept you as a CP. Do you think it was a height issue? Sorry if the q came out wrong; I'm just nervous about my future audition and if they don't accept a talented person like you, I don't know what to think.



You're not being rude.  I am guessing it could be one of two things: height-related, or dance-related. I am not a dancer (being that I can dance {I was in all the high school musicals}, but never took dance lessons), but can get along ok. Or it could be that I'm in a common height range. I may never know why (they've never told me), but I am content to keep on trying til I get in. And I enjoy character attendant enough to stay with that until then.


----------



## Disneylvrforever

Joanna71985 said:


> You're not being rude.  I am guessing it could be one of two things: height-related, or dance-related. I am not a dancer (being that I can dance {I was in all the high school musicals}, but never took dance lessons), but can get along ok. Or it could be that I'm in a common height range. I may never know why (they've never told me), but I am content to keep on trying til I get in. And I enjoy character attendant enough to stay with that until then.



Thanks for the response & best of luck w/ everything!  
I'm 5', so I guess there's some hope of me getting in.


----------



## Joanna71985

Disneylvrforever said:


> Thanks for the response & best of luck w/ everything!
> I'm 5', so I guess there's some hope of me getting in.



Thanks! Same to you. 

Yeah, your chances are probably better then mine!


----------



## LittleAlice

i have a question.

It was asked before but it wasn't really answered. I would love to be a face character but i have a birthmark right next to my right eye. Would that effect me getting a face character?


----------



## Berlioz70

LittleAlice said:


> i have a question.
> 
> It was asked before but it wasn't really answered. I would love to be a face character but i have a birthmark right next to my right eye. Would that effect me getting a face character?



That depends... can people see it pretty clearly when they look at you, can you cover it up with makeup? If it's obvious, then I would assume it would hurt your chances. However, a friend of mine has a large pea sized mole above her mouth and she gets to hang out with Belle quite frequently. So it really depends!


----------



## PixieDust3490

I also really want to be a face character and I have a freckle right next to my nose on my cheek. Even though it is pretty dark I can still cover it up with a concealer stcik. The only problem I have is getting it to blend well. Still trying to get the perfect result but I am sure it can work for you too so good luck


----------



## Aiden

What does it mean if a height range is competitive?

And if you're male 5 foot 10 inches to 6 foot tall, is that good?


----------



## Joanna71985

Aiden said:


> What does it mean if a height range is competitive?
> 
> And if you're male 5 foot 10 inches to 6 foot tall, is that good?



It means there is a lot of people going out for that height range (so it can be hard to get in).

I don't know about 5'10, but anyone 6'0 and up is good (according to the website, anyone 6'0-6'3 is given special consideration).


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

There is a huge difference in terms of height on your chances of getting it. I am 4'10" so I am in a height range with a lot of demand. (Did two entertainment CPs). The same thing with 6'0" or more. Those two height ranges are several standard deviations away from normal. This means that they have a hard time keeping those height ranges full. If you are of average height, you have to be much more competitive to get in. This means that you have to really stand out at the audition, dance experience is practically a must.

They are constantly overhired in several height ranges, so at the end of the day it may not matter how good you are. If there are no openings, there are no openings. In cases like that they may offer to put you into what is known as the "pool". You are active in the pool for about 6 months and if something opens up in that time they will inform you. This applies to part-time/seasonal/full time status only. Not the college program.

Remember, they ask that you not where make up to the auditions. Believe me, they are very good at knowing whether or not something can be covered with make up. There is a very good chance that they will not be pulling for face at auditions. It all depends on who is available to travel to the auditions. As a rep I took several girls to an audition last year and they were not pulling for face there. And regardless of whether or not you are pulled for face, you will still perform fur.


----------



## Aiden

Thanks for the help! I'm not so sure how tall I am right now, but I think I'm right under 6", maybe 5'11". So I'm almost positive I'll be at least 6" for the fall program for 2010!


----------



## BrittanyB2000

ok back to what was discussed earlier about the make up....

i have one or two pimples that will be gone shortly (they're only here for 5-7 days, if you catch my drift!) but they definitely need to be covered up with make up. anyone audition with a similiar situation? did you cover it up with make up? and did it hurt your chances (of getting a performing/face character role)??


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

BrittanyB- I'm pretty sure something like that is okay. I know I have come out of auditions for Disney with pimples after (sweating caused them... darn that! lol and of course I didn't cover it with make-up because I didn't realize they were there!) and I have passed both of my auditions. Someone who has actually done the CP can tell you more for sure, but I don't think it will hinder your chances.


----------



## BrittanyB2000

ok thats a relief. thanks so much!


----------



## Frizzbird

Hey guys. I have a question. So you really shouldn't wear makeup? I was planning on putting some under eye concealer on and some mascara when I audition in April. Should I not wear that?


----------



## Joanna71985

Frizzbird said:


> Hey guys. I have a question. So you really shouldn't wear makeup? I was planning on putting some under eye concealer on and some mascara when I audition in April. Should I not wear that?



You can. Just be prepared to get sweaty.


----------



## Berlioz70

Frizzbird said:


> Hey guys. I have a question. So you really shouldn't wear makeup? I was planning on putting some under eye concealer on and some mascara when I audition in April. Should I not wear that?



YES - WEAR MAKEUP. Casting says that all women should wear makeup... it's listed on their website.


----------



## MaryPoppins86

Berlioz70 said:


> YES - WEAR MAKEUP. Casting says that all women should wear makeup... it's listed on their website.



how much make up though? enough like you're going to a job interview or like you're going to a party?


----------



## PrincessJordynx

I would say lunch date vs dinner date...if you know what i mean.
enough so they know your face can handle makeup...some ppl cant.


----------



## MaryPoppins86

ok. thanks. i just wanted to check and make sure of that. i'm not a big make up person so i might end up making one of my sisters' or friends doll me up. i'm usually terrible at putting them on. the only time i ever did my own make up was when i cheered.


----------



## SecondStartotheright

Oooh there's character auditions tomorrow for current CPs is anyone going?

My roommate really wants to go.  She just wants to audition...but she has no intentions of extending if she's offered a role.

I sort of want to go...(and I would extend)  but I'm just really nervous about it.  I feel like I don't have the right body type for a character, and I'm going to be wasting my time by going =/


----------



## jellipop

impsythealmighty said:


> You guys have probably seen this stuff already, but I thought I'd share some height info I found about the characters. I can't verify any of it, just thought I'd give other clueless people (like me!) some kind of idea of the different heights they want.  Hope it's helpful!
> 
> "I don't know about Disneyland.. but at World the ranges are sorta as follows:
> *less 5' Duck height
> 5'-5'2 Mouse Height*
> 
> 4'10" - 5'0": Mickey, Minnie, Pinocchio, Brer Rabbit, Meeko, Piglet
> 5'0" - 5'2": Max, White Rabbit, Pooh, Robin Hood, Timon, Bashful, Grumpy, Sneezy, Sleepy, Scrooge McDuck, Terk
> 5'1" - 5'2": All of the characters listed above in the 5'0" to 5'2" range, plus Chip, Dale, Suzy, Perla.



So I can hope for all of the above?  I'm like borderline 5'1...but I can pass for 5'


----------



## Berlioz70

It really depends on how they measure you. Your Disney height is not necessarily your real height... they will measure you as needed so you could be measured wither way about 2 inches.


----------



## Amanda_the_awesome

Next year I am hoping to be in the CP and also try out but I have an odd question, I'm pretty busty( 34DD) should I use tape to make them look smaller or should I just go in there the way I am?


----------



## impsythealmighty

jellipop said:


> So I can hope for all of the above?  I'm like borderline 5'1...but I can pass for 5'



Heh, yeah I posted that before I actually got there and saw the actual charts. Mouse height stops at 5'0, but like Brenna said, they will measure based on what they need. If they measure you at 5' .5" then you would still technically be in Mouse height range because of the half inch rule.


----------



## MaryPoppins86

Berlioz70 said:


> It really depends on how they measure you. Your Disney height is not necessarily your real height... they will measure you as needed so you could be measured wither way about 2 inches.





impsythealmighty said:


> Heh, yeah I posted that before I actually got there and saw the actual charts. Mouse height stops at 5'0, but like Brenna said, they will measure based on what they need. If they measure you at 5' .5" then you would still technically be in Mouse height range because of the half inch rule.



it's interesting to learn how the process is done.


----------



## Berlioz70

Amanda_the_awesome said:


> Next year I am hoping to be in the CP and also try out but I have an odd question, I'm pretty busty( 34DD) should I use tape to make them look smaller or should I just go in there the way I am?



I'm also 34DD (isn't it hard to find bras!!!) - I wore two sports bras and leo, mostly to avoid the pain because there is a lot of bouncy movement (I'm sure you can understand). They don't really care if you're busty, you may not be able to do certain characters if you "show" but that'll be based on each character, it won't affect if you make it.


----------



## Amanda_the_awesome

Berlioz70 said:


> I'm also 34DD (isn't it hard to find bras!!!) - I wore two sports bras and leo, mostly to avoid the pain because there is a lot of bouncy movement (I'm sure you can understand). They don't really care if you're busty, you may not be able to do certain characters if you "show" but that'll be based on each character, it won't affect if you make it.


lol yes it is and yes I do understand the pain lol.
I will be doing that for my audition haha.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## jellipop

Berlioz70 said:


> I'm also 34DD (isn't it hard to find bras!!!) - I wore two sports bras and leo, mostly to avoid the pain because there is a lot of bouncy movement (I'm sure you can understand). They don't really care if you're busty, you may not be able to do certain characters if you "show" but that'll be based on each character, it won't affect if you make it.



I feel the pain!


----------



## DisneyAfternoonKid

OK so first I thought the wait to apply was bad...and then to interview...and then to get the audition date...and then I wanted to scream when I got the pending letter because I was auditioning...then I waited for the audition.  NOW I've auditioned and I've topped those waits by having to wait to find out audition results...It's been two days and it feels like 2 years uggggggg.  Neways for those of you that have been there already how long does it usually take to get audition results?? it is true to the 2-3 weeks?  And also At Rochester we did the small groups with our animations and short dance combo and then a few of us got asked to stay and they taped us.  They said at the beginging that it doesn't really matter whether or not you get asked to stay but it's def. a good sign right? I'm going nuts so glad you guys are here to share in my pain!!


----------



## DisneyLover0526

DisneyAfternoonKid said:


> OK so first I thought the wait to apply was bad...and then to interview...and then to get the audition date...and then I wanted to scream when I got the pending letter because I was auditioning...then I waited for the audition.  NOW I've auditioned and I've topped those waits by having to wait to find out audition results...It's been two days and it feels like 2 years uggggggg.  Neways for those of you that have been there already how long does it usually take to get audition results?? it is true to the 2-3 weeks?  And also At Rochester we did the small groups with our animations and short dance combo and then a few of us got asked to stay and they taped us.  They said at the beginging that it doesn't really matter whether or not you get asked to stay but it's def. a good sign right? I'm going nuts so glad you guys are here to share in my pain!!



*Why is everyone saying that it takes 2-3 weeks to get your results back from the audition? I'm kinda starting to freak out a little bit because my interviewer told me that after my audition, it would take 3 days to a week until I find out about the results from the audition, and whether I made it in or not.......but I'm starting to freak because maybe she gave me the wrong information????*


----------



## Berlioz70

Last semester all of the decisions were usually made on Fridays. You would typically find out within two weeks (depending on what day of the week you auditioned on). A lot of people, including myself, found out in less than a week. I auditioned on a Sunday and found out on Friday. 

However, a friend of mine auditioned on a Friday, the following week it seemed like most of those from her audition found out, but it took her response another week. That's hard when some people from your location find out before you.


----------



## DisneyLover0526

Berlioz70 said:


> Last semester all of the decisions were usually made on Fridays. You would typically find out within two weeks (depending on what day of the week you auditioned on). A lot of people, including myself, found out in less than a week. I auditioned on a Sunday and found out on Friday.
> 
> However, a friend of mine auditioned on a Friday, the following week it seemed like most of those from her audition found out, but it took her response another week. That's hard when some people from your location find out before you.



_*Would the same work for me? My audition date is on a Wednesday.*_


----------



## Berlioz70

As far as I know, everything was announced on Fridays. So you could either find out in 3 days or a week and 3 days? I'm not positive if that's still how it works.


----------



## DisneyAfternoonKid

I only said 2-3 weeks because that's what they said at auditions.  I found out earlier than that last year but I wasn't trying out for CP so I didn't know if that was different.  Nice to know we may find out sooner cause im BUGGIN!!  hahaha oh well happy thoughts to all those waiting and those yet to audition


----------



## DisneyAfternoonKid

Does anyone who has already done this (maybe Brenna??...you're always so helpful)  have an idea how many people they take for performer cp in a semster...like how many people do you train with etc.??


----------



## DisneyLover0526

*Ok...my audition is in 17 days...can anyone help me how the process is set up?*


----------



## jellipop

DisneyLover0526 said:


> *Ok...my audition is in 17 days...can anyone help me how the process is set up?*



You smile and have fun...and smile!  And dance! and good advice - plan out a 30 second animation of you meeting your favorite disney character and one of eatting something...but make it big not small...the dance I had tons of problems with haha - it shouldnt be hard if you've taken dance classes...I'm just awful though


----------



## MaryPoppins86

jellipop said:


> You smile and have fun...and smile!  And dance! and good advice - plan out a 30 second animation of you meeting your favorite disney character and one of eatting something...but make it big not small...the dance I had tons of problems with haha - it shouldnt be hard if you've taken dance classes...I'm just awful though



for the animation, do they give you a topic to perform or do you come up with your own?


----------



## jellipop

MaryPoppins86 said:


> for the animation, do they give you a topic to perform or do you come up with your own?



Both the topics I mentioned are the ones they want you to do!


----------



## MaryPoppins86

jellipop said:


> Both the topics I mentioned are the ones they want you to do!



oh ok, cool. i can think of many animation movements for those topics right now in my head and i'm not even auditioning. i wonder if they change the topics every year or keep the same ones. i've done a lot of improve before when i used to act so hopefully that part of the audition won't be too hard for me.


----------



## rayg110021

what are the heights for princes?  im 5'11    would that be good? or to short?


----------



## DisDancerina

DisDancerina said:


> I'm 5' 3'' I wonder if I'll be able to reach Princess height  by 16, I'm 13 now. Anyone think I can?





DisDancerina said:


> I'm 5'3'' and I'm 13; what do you think I'll be at 18 when I can audition?



Hahahahaha, this is quite amusing. Just a year ago I'm worrying about being taller and I sit at my computer as 5' 4 3/4"






Caroleella said:


> I got Lasik so that I would be considered for face...


So wait, we CAN wear contacts, right?


----------



## Goofster18

yes, contacts are fine as long as they don't change ur eyes to some wierd creepy thing or color them crazy.  although if u get a face character then they might have you wear natural or colored ones so they fit the characters eyes.  But there is a section on contacts under the college program "The Disney Look"  page. 
Have a Magical Day!!
Goofster18


----------



## klmcken

any general tips other than to smile?


----------



## Goofster18

ARRIVE EARLY!!  even if you think you will be too early, get there!! Just in case you hit traffic, don't know where parking or the audition location is, or just to be a higher number so you can go in and audition (you practice as a group, then go in as small groups, usually 4-6, so a lower number=get it over with, not having to wait!!) When I arrived half an hour before sign-in, they were already filling in application papers.  Smile, be yourself, listen carefully and follow all instructions exactly, and it helps to talk to some of the other teens there just to calm jitters a little bit.  Bring lots of water, you will need it!!  They will tell you this there, but practice movements (ours was meeting your favorite character and they should be able to tell who that character is, you are meeting, not being that character), then you are hungry and no movements like dance, because they want that later, so a fairy twirl or something is exactly.  Dance, just smile and work, go over the steps when you are waiting, just do your best make it pop and even if you miss things, what you do get, Make it HUGE!!!!  I cannot stress that enough.  You would be performing without speaking and covered in 40-80lbs. of FUR, with guests possibly only seeing your face or hand from 10 rows back.  Also, the audience is mainly children.  KEEP IT SIMPLE (just a few big movements instead of complicated small gestures, keep it simple!!) BIG AND HUGE AND USE YOUR WHOLE BODY!!!!  Think of the parades or watch a parade on youtube or google to get an idea of big movements.  When you feel stupid and like you are doing crazy movements and look silly, you are close, just bigger and bigger, you really can't be too big.  They are looking for energy, fun people who can do the movements necessary, and have a beginning, middle, and end to the story (in the meet a character & eating scenarios).  A hot dog is not just in your hand, it's a jumbo footlong, and you spray tons of ketchup and mustard on, and it takes both hands, or you jump up and down waving from one side to another like a huge windshield wiper at your favorite character!!!  That sort of idea.  Sorry if this is alot, but be big, be happy, smile, thank them, say hi when you get there, be bold and enthusiastic, stay focused and if you miss something, do your best, move on and SMILE!!!  (also, she talked about where, if you are 3 rows back watching the parade, you may only see torso up of the dancers, and you look at those who are smiling, so smile and try to at least hit the simpler arm motions, even just for yourself to keep up or keep beat, or if that is the only movement you remember and forgot the feet lol).  just have fun, it's really not that horrible.  about 2-3 hours long.  Good luck!!!!
Have a Magical Day!!!
Goofster18


----------



## DisneyLover0526

jellipop said:


> You smile and have fun...and smile!  And dance! and good advice - plan out a 30 second animation of you meeting your favorite disney character and one of eatting something...but make it big not small...the dance I had tons of problems with haha - it shouldnt be hard if you've taken dance classes...I'm just awful though



*ok..I got the acting for meeting my favorite Disney character, but how do you act out eating something?? and making it BIG?? please HELP!*


----------



## Goofster18

Hey sorry.  ok so what I did was this:  I was at a park an I got hungry, so I looked around and searched for a place to eat (rubbed my belly, scratched head wondering like what I might like to eat)  saw a place (jumped up and pointed excitedly) then pointed to something on the menu like I was ordering, gave over money, got a huge hotdog (like i held out both my arms like it was huge, like i was holding a big baby or sumthing, imagine a foot wide hotdog that is like 3 ft. long and such) then was happy, grabbed a jar of ketchup (like a big bottle, nalgene bottle sized) sprayed it on, then help it up leaned back and ate a big bite.  Obviously this sounds like alot but this is more in depth, the big movements were looking, pointing, getting hot dog, spraying on ketchup and taking a bite.  The "big" i referred to is just that you are doing this with a huge fur outfit on and for little kids who are not going to understand little subtle moves.  so regardless of the fact you have no costume at the audition, they will be looking for someone who, even wit the outfit on, will be able to be understood, so EVERY SINGLE MOVE YOU MAKE (this also goes for the dance) NEEDS TO BE BIG< LARGER THAN LIFE, EXAGGERATED!!!!!  over the top, when you feel incredibly stupid doing the moves, take it another 10 steps and you are close to what they want.  Facial expression is also very important.  Sorry that wasn't all clear, it's hard to really explain over a message, but when you go, you will understand.  If you need more clarification I can try.  anyone else wanna give it a go at tips or explaining lol.
Have a Magical Day!!
Goofster18


----------



## Berlioz70

Goofster's example is great... but I wanted to add a tip... 

Start your food animation getting the food, don't worry about ordering or paying. The choreographer at my second audition said that was considered dead space, they just want you to get your food.

After you get your food do something to make it clear what you're eating. Then something should go wrong. Your story is then how you fix the problem, and then ends when you fix it.

I did corn on the cob... got the corn, ate it (big head movements like a typewriter going side to side), then something got stuck in my tooth. I pulled out a giant piece of floss and moved it through my teeth until a big piece of corn finally popped out.

Remember, you don't have much time. You just need a beginning, middle, end... but'll go by fast so keep it SIMPLE!


----------



## DisneyLover0526

*THANK YOU BOTH SO MUCH! That better explains what I need to do...and one more thing...for the Animation, are you ina room by yourself? Or is it you and a handful of others at teh same time (sorry if I'm asking so many questions )*


----------



## Goofster18

Berlioz70 had a great tip I wish I had known that while going in!!!  At first you get about 30 sec. to plan it out, play with some moves, then do it.  Then she makes you really pick just the necessary moves by cutting it down to about 10 sec. for meeting the character, then 10 for eating.  Everything should be clear and the beginning, middle, end thing is very important, but just big movements and don't hesitate too long or you won't have time.  If you are clear though, even if you don't finish everything if what you did was clear the recruiter auditioner person will understand where you were going with it.  You are at first in a big room to learn the dance and practice animation.  then you run through it in 2 big groups, then go out and in Rochester they took us in by 6 people groups.  The order is: music starts "Strike your first pose!"  this is some crazy one you find, then "Start meet your character", 10 sec. later "Get Food" then "5,6,7,8" and the dance, then without stopping you strike your pose again , meet, eat, "5,6,7,8" dance.  so 2 cycles.  You learn and practice with the whole group usually unless it is HUGE but remember, even then they are watching so just always smile and do your best.  Then you audition by groups of 4 or 6 for the final show to the auditioner.  Hope this helps Good Luck, any other questions let me kno!!! When is your audition?
Have a Magical Day!!!
Goofster18


----------



## klmcken

what did you do in regards to the "meet character" part of animation?
i saw somewhere someone wrote them pretended to meet cinderella by trying on her shoe. i thought that was creative.


----------



## Berlioz70

I did Winnie the Pooh... I started feeding him huney, then he got stuck in my huney pot, so then I had to hold him by the butt to pull him out.

I saw a good one with Mulan. The example they gave was meeting Peter Pan (so you become Hook, demonstrating your left hand is a hook). There are a lot that get easily confused together... avoid skipping around in a circle, because that could be almost any girl character. I probably saw that one 23 times!!


----------



## DisneyLover0526

klmcken said:


> what did you do in regards to the "meet character" part of animation?
> i saw somewhere someone wrote them pretended to meet cinderella by trying on her shoe. i thought that was creative.



*When you meet the characters, are the characters physically there? or do you have to pretend again? and how do you show them which character you're meeting???*


----------



## Berlioz70

Nope they're not physically there... the better you are able to demonstrate who you are meeting the better the score you'll get. That's the point of the exercise: how well can you communicate your story and characters in 10 seconds without speaking.


----------



## Goofster18

No the characters are not there, and avoid the twirling and skipping as Berlioz said, it's not specific enough.  I love Goofy, so I was pretty sure that was what I was gonna do, but I also went thru the characters in the parade and thought of big expressive ways to show who it would be.  It doesn't have to be one of the main characters (most people go with the main characters or the princesses unless they prepare ahead or think fast) but don't make it some long lost character or something, you want a few expressive BIG movements that show the character clearly.  I did Goofy, and thinking back I could have been SSSOOOOOO MUCH BIGGER!!!  but I did the walk, where he takes giant steps because he has big feet, complete with head bob and hunched shoulders, arms swinging, and then a big laugh, pointed to my "Hat" which is like his, then hit the pose he does, ears held to the side, foot out on the heel.  I also Waved first and did a hug, but the hugs don't help tell the story very much so skip it unless you have time (which you really don't).  It is really not a huge deal and it's is nerve racking when you get there, but I felt very at ease with the audition cast members, and just do your best, practice your improve in front of a mirror or little cousin, see if they can figure out what you are doing, cause that is a good judge.  Just be kind, say please and thank you, smile, be active, energetic, and if for any reason you need to use the lingo, like cast members or something, remember the right vocab!!  I now just use them all as part of my regular vocabulary, I just adapted them so it's 2nd nature.  Good luck!!!
Have a Magical Day!!!
Goofster18


----------



## Goofster18

also you show them who you are meeting by your actions, because that is how you will communicate with guests, so they need to see that you can tell stories and be expressive without facial features or sound.


----------



## cpalum07viawi

Hi guys!!!!


Sooooooooooooooo... im getting butterflys in my stomache just thinking about my audition, which is this coming Sunday the 29th in Chicago... eep!


Anyone else going to that one?

I also just wanted to thank Goofster18 and Brenna for all their advice... im a little less nervous cause of that, but STILL... this is my dream and I have no clue how im gonna make it thru the week... lol


TTFN!


----------



## DisneyLover0526

*Goofster18 & Brenna...I would like to THANK YOU GUYS SO MUCH for all of the helpful advice....now...all I have to do is practice!!! But again..THANK YOU!!!*


----------



## Goofster18

Hey it is no problem i wish I had known all this wen I went in for it.  Just be yourself.  and I realize that this is your dream, as it is for me as well.  The good thing is that it's the college program, not the end all be all of your Disney career.  In the worst possible scenario, you try again during the program or take the classes during the program and do it again.  Just do your best and remember, dreams always come true, but the best ones can take some time!!
Have a Magical Day, Break a Leg Everybody!!!!
Goofster18


----------



## Lost_1n_oz

cpalum07viawi said:


> Hi guys!!!!
> 
> 
> Sooooooooooooooo... im getting butterflys in my stomache just thinking about my audition, which is this coming Sunday the 29th in Chicago... eep!
> 
> 
> Anyone else going to that one?
> 
> I also just wanted to thank Goofster18 and Brenna for all their advice... im a little less nervous cause of that, but STILL... this is my dream and I have no clue how im gonna make it thru the week... lol
> 
> 
> TTFN!



I'll be in Chicago also!


----------



## traacii

Hello all! 

I'm auditioning for character performer soon and I was wondering if my "actual" height will be different than my "disney" height????

I'm 5'2 so I'm hoping that it's the same!


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

traacii said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I'm auditioning for character performer soon and I was wondering if my "actual" height will be different than my "disney" height????
> 
> I'm 5'2 so I'm hoping that it's the same!



For some people it is different - for others it's not.


----------



## rachaelfig

Is anyone going to the Nov 4 Atlanta audition?


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

I am seriously, seriously considering going to the Chicago audition, even though I'm planning to do a Fall program... it would give me an excuse to visit home for a weekend and see what the audition is like. I'd have to skip my Friday classes but that wouldn't be a huge deal. 

Also they're DEFINITELY going to have face stuff there, and I'm so so so curious! One of my goals in life is to be friends with Ariel.  Though I do currently have braces... they'll be off in December but I wouldn't be surprised if they were like... um, you have braces, so no face for you!

I'm also probably going to a campus presentation tomorrow at 6, so part of me wants to just go ahead and apply for Spring, but another part knows I really can't do it then and so if I were to be accepted, I'd just be taking someone else's spot...


----------



## rachaelfig

Where do you live in Chicagoland? I used to live in Wheaton before we moved down south.

And I think you should go to the audition. That way you'll be an old pro when you're going for real.


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

rachaelfig said:


> Where do you live in Chicagoland? I used to live in Wheaton before we moved down south.
> 
> And I think you should go to the audition. That way you'll be an old pro when you're going for real.



I've moved 12 times, all within Illinois except once. We lived in Naperville for awhile actually, but now I live in Geneva. I go to school in Michigan now though, so I'd take a train back for the audition. 

Yeah. I have to talk to my parents about me coming home that weekend... I'm just so curious about it. Plus, like I said, given my braces and average height I probably won't pass so maybe it'd be okay? Haha.


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

So... who will be in Chicago on Nov 6 for the audition? Looks like I'm going!  But going alone does seem a bit scary.


----------



## impsythealmighty

QueenofPrideRock said:


> So... who will be in Chicago on Nov 6 for the audition? Looks like I'm going!  But going alone does seem a bit scary.



I'll be there! It's a blast, you'll do fine. Just have fun with it!  And don't worry about the braces, yeah it might take you out of the running for Face but Fur is the best (but I am totally biased, haha).


----------



## Melinda22

I was at the gym the other day and I noticed the scale in the locker room also measured height. So I decided to take a look. It measured me at 65 inches... 5'5, the dead height 

If I stood as straight as I possibly could, I could get up to 5'5 and 3/4 (I was really straining though). So now I'm debating whether I should stand really tall and hope they measure me up to 5'6 or kinda slump and hope they measure me down to 5'4. *sigh*


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

For the question about is your height the same as Disney height:

Most of the time there is at least a bit of a difference. My first audition, they measured me at 4'11.5". I am somewhere between 4'10" and 4'10.5". They were putting me in 5' costumes that were obviously way too big. I had to be remeasured and they measured me at 4'10.5". One thing you will hear people in entertainment say a lot when asked their height is "real height or Disney height?"

We did have little tricks for measuring how we wanted to. if you wanted to be measured shorter, measure at the end of the day after being on set with those heavy costumes. Obviously you don't have that option, but if you have a later audition, wear a heavy backpack or something beforehand. 

If you want to measure taller, measure in the morning. You are actually about a quarter inch to a half an inch taller in the morning than after you've walked around all day because the fluid in your spine compresses. This is what we always tell parents at my rollercoaster when we are height checking and tell them they shoudl look into getting an official wristband. And it's very true. 

So don't be surprised if how they measure you si not how your doctor measures you. Hope this helps!


----------



## Princess Ash

I'm miraculously going to grow 1.25"

It's going to be a Disney miracle


----------



## rachaelfig

Haha good luck with that! How tall are you now?


----------



## Joanna71985

I would love to get measured shorter (but I seriously doubt that will happen).


----------



## Princess Ash

rachaelfig said:


> Haha good luck with that! How tall are you now?



I'm 5'2.75"...I want to be princess height!


----------



## rachaelfig

But I bet being a child (instead of a princess) would be fun too! One of my friends was a performer at Disney the summer before last and she was measured at 5'2.75" exactly. She was told originally that she would be hanging out with Snow White, then told her she was too short and she got to hang out with Wendy instead. Still fun!


----------



## Princess Ash

rachaelfig said:


> But I bet being a child (instead of a princess) would be fun too! One of my friends was a performer at Disney the summer before last and she was measured at 5'2.75" exactly. She was told originally that she would be hanging out with Snow White, then told her she was too short and she got to hang out with Wendy instead. Still fun!



O really??? That is so neat! I know as of "official" measurements I am BETWEEN the two heights...hope they at least go up or down!


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

Question: If I'm auditioning with braces that will be OFF by the time I arrive in Florida, is there any way I can ask to be considered for face at the audition? Or like, mention that the braces are very temporary and will be off soon?  (This is what I get for NEVER wearing my retainer from 6th grade-senior year, boo.)


----------



## wannabefreeee

Hey guys,

I was accepted in to merchandise for spring 2010. But my interest has sparked on being a character, I figure why not try out? No harm in it! But what are the steps to adding that on and being able to audition? I would think it's not too late to sign. I'd be doing the Ann Arbor audition nov 8.


----------



## PixieJessie7

Hey everyone!! so I'm new to the forums and I know people might have already asked these questions but I'm about 5'3-5'4 and I was wondering which characters fall into that area of height??! 
I really love Alice but she might need to be taller or shorter than that..not sure! also does anyone know anything about auditioning for the parts of the pixies that will be in the new Pixie Hollow??
thanks!


----------



## taigirl87

PixieJessie7 said:


> also does anyone know anything about auditioning for the parts of the pixies that will be in the new Pixie Hollow??
> thanks!



the new pixie hollow is a loooooooooong ways away! it is even opening after the new additions to fantasyland open(i work fanland right now) a lot of ideas and details for all of these new additions are still in talk.


----------



## Goofster18

So currently I'm a CP in Character Attendant.  I am going to extend only if I get performer.  That is a huge long shot.  However, I am wondering if anyone is going.  I know Joanna said the auditions were Nov. 12 (there are 2 but the only one before the extension date is that one).  Is anyone else possibly going to this one?  Just didn't know if anyone was preparing for it or going or such.......thought I'd bring it up.  Do they do puppetry auditions in Orlando?  and do they tell you yes or no right there or do you wait?  Thanks!!
Have a Magical Day!!!
Goofster18


----------



## Toffy

Auditioning on Thursday, quick question... do I need to bring any paperwork to the audition? I wasn't sure how they "check me in" and wondered if I needed to bring anything since I've already been accepted for attractions...


----------



## kateface517

rachaelfig said:


> Is anyone going to the Nov 4 Atlanta audition?



I'll be there!


----------



## Princess Ash

How about Nov 2 in Rochacha?


----------



## taigirl87

Goofster18 said:


> So currently I'm a CP in Character Attendant.  I am going to extend only if I get performer.  That is a huge long shot.  However, I am wondering if anyone is going.  I know Joanna said the auditions were Nov. 12 (there are 2 but the only one before the extension date is that one).  Is anyone else possibly going to this one?  Just didn't know if anyone was preparing for it or going or such.......thought I'd bring it up.  Do they do puppetry auditions in Orlando?  and do they tell you yes or no right there or do you wait?  Thanks!!
> Have a Magical Day!!!
> Goofster18



I am going as well! i dont know if they do puppetry auditions, and if i am off the 12th, im going then, if not im going to the 19th(I already have that off)


----------



## Berlioz70

PixieJessie7 said:


> They just had a fairy audition today! Any audition you go to, they'll always be keeping their eyes out for possible fairies.
> 
> 
> 
> Goofster18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do they do puppetry auditions in Orlando?  and do they tell you yes or no right there or do you wait?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They do have puppetry auditions at the regular orlando auditions, but I'm not sure about the CP one. I do not know of any CPs that do puppetry, I believe most are FT/PT. But there's always a chance! You can attend the puppetry workshop as a CP, I did that!
> 
> 
> 
> Toffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Auditioning on Thursday, quick question... do I need to bring any paperwork to the audition?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, no paperwork. They will have it there for you.
Click to expand...


----------



## Goofster18

Well, I'm not sure if it's an actual CP audition only or just a full open call.  I'm signed up for the puppet workshop though!!  And puppetry down here is just a dream for me.  so yea, this should be fun and a good experience either way.  Just requested the day off!!
Have a Magical Day!!!
Goofster18


----------



## taigirl87

Berlioz70 said:


> They just had a fairy audition today! Any audition you go to, they'll always be keeping their eyes out for possible fairies.



oh i wish! but im not the right face for any face character...or body type  boo


----------



## Princess Ash

Anyone have their audition today!?

I've been praying for you all! Pixie dust your way!


----------



## kateface517

Does anyone happen to know the approximate heights of the characters from Up?


----------



## Goofster18

Not sure but I think Dug is about the same height as the chipmunks.


----------



## kateface517

Goofster18 said:


> Not sure but I think Dug is about the same height as the chipmunks.



Thanks!


----------



## PrincessMegan

Hey eveyone so being an entertainment cast member has been my biggest dream ever so naturally when i go to the parks i tend to compare my height to different characters. i have always heard that Disney is very specific on characters being a specific height but ive noticed huge difference in height of the same character before. Im 5 "3' and when i met belle in her blue dress she was my height exactly then later i met her in yellow and she was alot taller than me. In the picture i have my head meets her shoulder exactly. So i was just wondering if someone could explain this to me.  if they like you enough for a specific face character does height matter as much?


----------



## timestep

so...a little off topic...But if I am already a character performer, and on my  extension application I put my 1st, 2nd, and 3rd choice as current role.....do I have to reaudition at the extension audition or is that only for people who arent currently in entertainment? Thanks!


----------



## Berlioz70

timestep said:


> so...a little off topic...But if I am already a character performer, and on my  extension application I put my 1st, 2nd, and 3rd choice as current role.....do I have to reaudition at the extension audition or is that only for people who arent currently in entertainment? Thanks!



You do not have to attend the audition if you are currently a performer. Are you sure you can list the same role for all three choices? Maybe just list it as your first choice and leave the other two blank?


----------



## princessbella21

hey!
I was just wondering how you found out costuming and cosmetology would be at the audition in Chicago?  I know generally in the past they have come to that audition as well as a few of the other larger ones.  This year however, I was told by by casting that none of the cp audition locations would be pulling for face there.  I wonder if I was told wrong?!  Regardless, break a leg!


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

princessbella21 said:


> hey!
> I was just wondering how you found out costuming and cosmetology would be at the audition in Chicago?  I know generally in the past they have come to that audition as well as a few of the other larger ones.  This year however, I was told by by casting that none of the cp audition locations would be pulling for face there.  I wonder if I was told wrong?!  Regardless, break a leg!



disneyauditions.com


----------



## r1009t

Does 'disney height' only work for fur characters or does it apply to face characters too? I hate to be like so many other girls but I really want to be a princess, however- I'm 5.8".25 exactly (I got meseaured by the doctor) I've read that the cutoff height for princesses is 5'7, so am I out of the running for that? If so, what other female face characters are in my height range?
Feel free to PM me!


----------



## souslocéan

r1009t said:


> Does 'disney height' only work for fur characters or does it apply to face characters too? I hate to be like so many other girls but I really want to be a princess, however- I'm 5.8".25 exactly (I got meseaured by the doctor) I've read that the cutoff height for princesses is 5'7, so am I out of the running for that? If so, what other female face characters are in my height range?
> Feel free to PM me!



I'm sure someone else will give better advice but from personal experience at auditions it seems that generally they measure shorter than your actual height. For me, it was about .5 an inch shorter, but my friend was a full inch shorter, and I've even heard cases where it was up to two inches. I think their measurements are dependent on what they need at the moment, though I could be wrong. Definitely try for it no matter what because you NEVER know what will happen, they seem to be somewhat lenient with height for a few inches if they need someone matching your features


----------



## houseofmouse89

Hmmm, I've heard/experienced the opposite. I am just under 5'2", and I was measured at 5'2.25". I also got pulled for face at that audition, so who knows what they are thinking (this was 3 days ago...) A lot of other people got measured "up" also...


----------



## souslocéan

houseofmouse89 said:


> Hmmm, I've heard/experienced the opposite. I am just under 5'2", and I was measured at 5'2.25". I also got pulled for face at that audition, so who knows what they are thinking (this was 3 days ago...) A lot of other people got measured "up" also...




Huh, that's so weird! They seem to be pretty inconsistent with the measuring.. maybe it just depends on the actual person? Who knows hahah


----------



## Princess Ash

I got measured .25-.5 taller than I am, making me 5'3.25"...i didn't get pulled for any face tho...


----------



## houseofmouse89

no clue...depends what they are needing, i suppose. i am rather confused though, since this height now "officially" makes me too tall for alice/wendy range, but too short for princesses (i think). 

anyone have any ideas? i don't get why i was called for face if they measured me as "in-between"...


----------



## Princess Ash

houseofmouse89 said:


> no clue...depends what they are needing, i suppose. i am rather confused though, since this height now "officially" makes me too tall for alice/wendy range, but too short for princesses (i think).
> 
> anyone have any ideas? i don't get why i was called for face if they measured me as "in-between"...



I'm the same height!  An in-between!

That is great that they called you for face though! I know the heights are negotiable if you fit a certain type...so just be patient and have faith in this fantastic opportunity that has presented itself to you!


----------



## houseofmouse89

Princess Ash said:


> I'm the same height!  An in-between!
> 
> That is great that they called you for face though! I know the heights are negotiable if you fit a certain type...so just be patient and have faith in this fantastic opportunity that has presented itself to you!



Aw, thanks! They pulled 8 for face at the Nashville audition...I wonder how many they pulled total from all the auditions? FB WDWCP 2010 page says they had 1000+ people audition, and only 20 total got pulled for dance. 

I'm still soooo nervous though, especially since they clearly can't take all the pulled-for-face, and we all (well, me) looked SO sweaty and gross when they took pictures!  I've also heard that even though you make it to face it doesn't guarantee you a spot as a character performer/fur character. Anxiously waiting!!!


----------



## r1009t

souslocéan;34298349 said:
			
		

> I'm sure someone else will give better advice but from personal experience at auditions it seems that generally they measure shorter than your actual height. For me, it was about .5 an inch shorter, but my friend was a full inch shorter, and I've even heard cases where it was up to two inches. I think their measurements are dependent on what they need at the moment, though I could be wrong. Definitely try for it no matter what because you NEVER know what will happen, they seem to be somewhat lenient with height for a few inches if they need someone matching your features



Thanks for the advice, it's really helpful Any advice for the dance portion of the audition? Although I won't be auditioning for awhile I'd like to know what to expect... Did anyone at your audition get pulled for the advanced dance portion? My dream is to do fantasmic, parades, etc. Oh and if anyone did get pulled were they all amazing dancers?


----------



## thisisemily

this may be a stupid Q...but i wanna do 2011 fall advantage.
and it's not for a while..but i REALLY wanna do something with entertainment.

now...once you audition (if you're invited) after you apply...if you don't "get in" for the audition...then what do you do?


----------



## souslocéan

r1009t said:


> Thanks for the advice, it's really helpful Any advice for the dance portion of the audition? Although I won't be auditioning for awhile I'd like to know what to expect... Did anyone at your audition get pulled for the advanced dance portion? My dream is to do fantasmic, parades, etc. Oh and if anyone did get pulled were they all amazing dancers?



A girl from my group got pulled, though I don't know for what. To be honest I didn't see how anyone else did dance-wise, I was really caught up with getting it down myself haha.. sorry! I don't think it's so much how well you memorize the moves (because they only give you a very short time to learn it/practice it) but how well you PERFORM during the dance. Of course try to get it down as well as you can but I think what they're really looking for is how well you sell it, because they know you won't get it down pat in 45 minutes. Though since you want to do advanced dance, I think you need to have the dance down AND sell it. A little bit harder, but if you're a dancer and semi-quick learner you should be fine 

To be honest though I don't even know if you can do advanced dance through the CP - I could DEFINITELY be wrong though, 'cause I'm not familiar with that area in the least, but I'd definitely look more into that.

Sorry I can't be more helpful to your situation! You will be fine if you stay positive and smile


----------



## Nellyd87

Crossposted in the obsession thread, but thought you guys here might want to know! 

_Hey all! I just wanted to come in here and give you all some info I recieved from disney today. I was accepted for the DLR CP, but also auditioned for character performer on the 6th. The timing was a bit off- I'd have to accept/decline my DLR CP offer a day or two before I heard back about the audtion results. Well I called my recruiter and talked to her to see if they could allow me a couple extra days to hear back about my audition. She told me she'd make some calls to find out and get back to me.

Well a few minutes later she called back and told me she had gotten in touch with casting. I wasn't selected for a character role (as I expected- I'm not broken hearted) so DLR here I come!  

Casting also told her they had made most of their decisions and were sending out official emails to everyone this Friday....so expect to hear from them then! Just FYI. Good luck everybody! _


----------



## Berlioz70

r1009t said:


> Thanks for the advice, it's really helpful Any advice for the dance portion of the audition? Although I won't be auditioning for awhile I'd like to know what to expect... Did anyone at your audition get pulled for the advanced dance portion? My dream is to do fantasmic, parades, etc. Oh and if anyone did get pulled were they all amazing dancers?



I was pulled to advance dance for both of my CP auditions, and yes, all of us were "dancers." I had 16 years of training and I was probably one of the worst ones compared to others that were pulled. 

I do not know of any CPs who have been trained in Fant! but they do use CPs for the parade at DAK and they'll increase the number of CPs trained during the holiday season.


----------



## DisneyDork32

Nellyd87 said:


> Crossposted in the obsession thread, but thought you guys here might want to know!
> 
> _Hey all! I just wanted to come in here and give you all some info I recieved from disney today. I was accepted for the DLR CP, but also auditioned for character performer on the 6th. The timing was a bit off- I'd have to accept/decline my DLR CP offer a day or two before I heard back about the audtion results. Well I called my recruiter and talked to her to see if they could allow me a couple extra days to hear back about my audition. She told me she'd make some calls to find out and get back to me.
> 
> Well a few minutes later she called back and told me she had gotten in touch with casting. I wasn't selected for a character role (as I expected- I'm not broken hearted) so DLR here I come!
> 
> Casting also told her they had made most of their decisions and were sending out official emails to everyone this Friday....so expect to hear from them then! Just FYI. Good luck everybody! _



On Monday casting called me asking if I were selected for a role if it would be alright if they switched my season from Spring Advantage to Spring. I guess because they need Entertainment CP's to start early in the year. I said I didn't mind but I sure hope, if I do get selected that they would let me extend my internship because I was really looking forward to staying there for 7 months. But it's good to know that we should find out the end result by Friday.


----------



## Dancer:)

Ah! I totally want to switch from Spring Advantage to Spring if I get a character performer role!!! I'll need to take summer classes so I'll want to switch. wow. ah. I want to switch with you...if I get accepted hah


----------



## Princess Ash

Well, considering I didn't get a phone call...and I'm SA...I'm thinking that's a big, fat, NO


----------



## tab1021

Don't give up yet!  We'll all find out tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Dancer:)

I don't think I got it either


----------



## Toffy

Hang in there guys!!! You all are so talented and dedicated to the role that you don't even have, so y'all are some of the best Character Performers in my eyes haha


----------



## r1009t

2





			
				souslocéan;34386760 said:
			
		

> A girl from my group got pulled, though I don't know for what. To be honest I didn't see how anyone else did dance-wise, I was really caught up with getting it down myself haha.. sorry! I don't think it's so much how well you memorize the moves (because they only give you a very short time to learn it/practice it) but how well you PERFORM during the dance. Of course try to get it down as well as you can but I think what they're really looking for is how well you sell it, because they know you won't get it down pat in 45 minutes. Though since you want to do advanced dance, I think you need to have the dance down AND sell it. A little bit harder, but if you're a dancer and semi-quick learner you should be fine
> 
> To be honest though I don't even know if you can do advanced dance through the CP - I could DEFINITELY be wrong though, 'cause I'm not familiar with that area in the least, but I'd definitely look more into that.
> 
> Sorry I can't be more helpful to your situation! You will be fine if you stay positive and smile



Thank you so much that's really helpful!


----------



## r1009t

Berlioz70 said:


> I was pulled to advance dance for both of my CP auditions, and yes, all of us were "dancers." I had 16 years of training and I was probably one of the worst ones compared to others that were pulled.
> 
> I do not know of any CPs who have been trained in Fant! but they do use CPs for the parade at DAK and they'll increase the number of CPs trained during the holiday season.



What kind of dance (i.e. ballet,jazz,partner) did you do at the advanced audition? I'm classically trained in ballet, but can do some jazz, and I'm flexible. Is that at all helpful for the audition? Oh and how do you get pulled for advanced? Does it all depend on where your auditioning? 

That's disappointing about fantasmic, but good to know about the parade. I'll defintly apply for the fall then... 

Thanks for being so helpful! I love your blog, and character website by the way.


----------



## Berlioz70

r1009t said:


> What kind of dance (i.e. ballet,jazz,partner) did you do at the advanced audition? I'm classically trained in ballet, but can do some jazz, and I'm flexible. Is that at all helpful for the audition? Oh and how do you get pulled for advanced? Does it all depend on where your auditioning?
> 
> That's disappointing about fantasmic, but good to know about the parade. I'll defintly apply for the fall then...
> 
> Thanks for being so helpful! I love your blog, and character website by the way.



To be selected for the advance portion of the dance you must be selected by casting during the regular dance. At some locations they video tape and others they teach a dance. I think it depends on how much time they have and how many people there are. The advance audition is a combination of different styles: ballet, jazz, and hip hop are the main three.

I'm glad you find my websites helpful!


----------



## r1009t

Berlioz70 said:


> To be selected for the advance portion of the dance you must be selected by casting during the regular dance. At some locations they video tape and others they teach a dance. I think it depends on how much time they have and how many people there are. The advance audition is a combination of different styles: ballet, jazz, and hip hop are the main three.
> 
> I'm glad you find my websites helpful!



That's good to know because I don't know anything about hip-hop. Being 5'8.25 (exactly) am I out of consideration for any female face chatacter roles? Does being a dancer give me an edge at all?


----------



## Berlioz70

r1009t said:


> That's good to know because I don't know anything about hip-hop. Being 5'8.25 (exactly) am I out of consideration for any female face chatacter roles? Does being a dancer give me an edge at all?



You're not completely out of luck for face (I'm 5'7, check out Meg in my avatar - also Tremaine and Queen are your height)... but yes, Dance gives anyone an edge!


----------



## r1009t

Berlioz70 said:


> You're not completely out of luck for face (I'm 5'7, check out Meg in my avatar - also Tremaine and Queen are your height)... but yes, Dance gives anyone an edge!



Thanks, with 'disney height' am I still to tall for princesses?


----------



## Berlioz70

r1009t said:


> Thanks, with 'disney height' am I still to tall for princesses?



If they measure you at your true height then yes, you'd be too tall. My Disney height is an inch shorter than my real height, so just wait to worry about those things until you have your audition and they measure you.


----------



## tab1021

I was also measured an inch shorter than what I am


----------



## kateface517

I was measured an inch shorter as well.


----------



## bgirl781

I got measured at my exact height - 5'10"


----------



## Tigerlily724

I was measured 2 inches shorter. Im about 5'2" and was measured just above 5 feet.


----------



## r1009t

Berlioz70 said:


> If they measure you at your true height then yes, you'd be too tall. My Disney height is an inch shorter than my real height, so just wait to worry about those things until you have your audition and they measure you.



I know especially because I have no control over it. While Tremaine and Meg might be more fun to play, being measured at princess height probably gives more options. (Not the princess wouldn't be cool too ) Any advice that's not all ready on these boards for animation?

Thank you everyone that shared their 'disney heights' it gives me a lot more confidence!  

On a side note- I apologize if anyone has tried to pm and couldn't, I don't have enough posts yet! (but getting there!)


----------



## tab1021

practice in front of a mirror.  Make everything big especially your body language.  But that doesn't mean that you can slack off with facial expressions.  Despite the fact that most characters' faces are covered, it will really add to your overall audition quality if you give it everything you have.  I really wish that I had been more prepared for mine.  Apparently a lot of people knew what the animation was going to be about but I had no idea, so I had to scramble to think of what character would be recognizable.


----------



## Princess Ash

Practicing in front of a mirror is great advice! And if you find out what they are going to ask you to do...trust me...PREPARE it.  And practice and practice and practice.  That's what I did.  I can honestly say I gave 100% everything I had...I tried my best...still waiting.


----------



## princesstinkerbelle

for the height issue! 

i am 4'11, but my disney height was measured at 5ft 1/2in! 
i was just accepted for character performer =)


----------



## GhillieGirlBelle1987

Did you get accepted this morning, my bf auditioned in atl and he is waiting to hear


----------



## princesstinkerbelle

GhillieGirlBelle1987 said:


> Did you get accepted this morning, my bf auditioned in atl and he is waiting to hear



heyy! i actually found out by logging on...i havent gotten an email but my role changed on the website and i called to confirm it was true! =)
hope it helps!


----------



## Disney_Princess_89

my role hasn't changed on the website and still no email...
oh well... I'm just happy to be going back to WDW


----------



## tab1021

Hey everyone!!! I just got news from one of my friends who auditioned in Rochester that she received her acceptance email!!!  I am at work and can't access my email but I will be sure to let everyone know!!!

Talk to everyone soon!


----------



## Tigerlily724

They sent out the accepted emails but not the rejected emails. I didnt recieve an email this morning so I'm guessing thats not a good sign. Congratulations to those who did!


----------



## Tigerlily724

Also in the FB group some people who found out they were accepted by loging in have said that they didnt recieve an email this morning...so maybe there still is some hope


----------



## houseofmouse89

My role changed on the login site today, but no email yet...


----------



## Princess Ash

I would go for an email, a name change, a phone call, anything!

I got a phone call from "Unknown" today with a message.  I was practically bursting out of class, ready to call back and say "YES!  Yes I will change it to Spring if you want me as a Character Performer!"...it was a telemarketer recorded vm....FAIL.


----------



## tab1021

Aw... Fortunately I haven't had any scares like that... I have pretty much given up hope.  Not really, but I am close to.  Despite the fact that I am saying this, I will still check my email and CP login everyon 5 minutes lol


----------



## r1009t

Congratulations for everyone who was accepted!!! To those who haven't heard good luck!


----------



## Joanna71985

Congrats to all who have been accepted so far


----------



## Sorahana

Congrats to everyone who is getting Character Performer !!


----------



## Minnie328

Hey everyone!!

I am auditioning (not CP... but this thread was EXTREMELY helpful!!) to be a face character for this summer. I'm 5'3", am young (and look younger), have several years of dance experience, etc. 

I had just a few of questions after reading this:

1. When you say that they ask you to "meet the characters" in an audition, is that like you are yourself at a park going up to a character or is it like you are another character interacting with another character?? hah. Does this question make sense?!

2. If I'm auditioning for a seasonal position (summer) when should I audition? I know that auditions are good for six months, but if I audition in December would I be able to begin working in June or should I audition in May?!

3. ALICE. Disney told me she was 5'2" - 5'4".... this is true, right? I keep reading she's 5'0"-5'2"!!!  

4. Does anyone have any idea about when early 2010 audition dates will be posted on disneyaudition.com?!?!

Thank you guys so much!!


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

Minnie328 said:


> Hey everyone!!
> 
> I am auditioning (not CP... but this thread was EXTREMELY helpful!!) to be a face character for this summer. I'm 5'3", am young (and look younger), have several years of dance experience, etc.
> 
> I had just a few of questions after reading this:
> 
> 1. When you say that they ask you to "meet the characters" in an audition, is that like you are yourself at a park going up to a character or is it like you are another character interacting with another character?? hah. Does this question make sense?!
> 
> 2. If I'm auditioning for a seasonal position (summer) when should I audition? I know that auditions are good for six months, but if I audition in December would I be able to begin working in June or should I audition in May?!
> 
> 3. ALICE. Disney told me she was 5'2" - 5'4".... this is true, right? I keep reading she's 5'0"-5'2"!!!
> 
> 4. Does anyone have any idea about when early 2010 audition dates will be posted on disneyaudition.com?!?!
> 
> Thank you guys so much!!



1. You're you meeting that character.
2. When you audition you write down when you'd like your contract to start, and it has to be within the next six months or something? So yeah, you should be okay if you audition in December!   (If I'm wrong someone please clarify!)
3. Hmm... I'd probably go with what Disney told you. I think Tink might be 5'0"-5'2" and Alice could probably be taller? Not as sure about this one.
4. Sorry I don't have a clear answer for you, but I'd just keep checking back!

HTH! (BTW, love your "location! )


----------



## Minnie328

Thanks for the info!!!

You gotta love the CUBS.... and Chicago, of course!!


----------



## tab1021

Hey everyone, just wanted to let you know that if you want to know your status for sure, call the recruiting office.  They will tell you.  I did not get a character performer role, but it's OK.  We are still going to Disney!!


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

Minnie328 said:


> Hey everyone!!
> 
> I am auditioning (not CP... but this thread was EXTREMELY helpful!!) to be a face character for this summer. I'm 5'3", am young (and look younger), have several years of dance experience, etc.
> 
> 2. If I'm auditioning for a seasonal position (summer) when should I audition? I know that auditions are good for six months, but if I audition in December would I be able to begin working in June or should I audition in May?!
> 
> 4. Does anyone have any idea about when early 2010 audition dates will be posted on disneyaudition.com?!?!
> 
> Thank you guys so much!!



Hey! I'm a fellow Seasonal auditioner- I've auditioned 3 times and been put in the Character Pool each time so I will try to help with the little bit I have learned...

2. - I really don't know if there is a better time to audition. I have auditioned in April, January, and June for seasonal. April was in Pittsburgh so I'm not going to take that into account. January was much less crowded than June was. If anything I would say go in Dec/Jan just because of the smaller amount of people. I'm hoping to audition again in January, too.

4. Usually the dates for the next month go up after the first audition date has passed for the previous month... but it kind of varies- I guess just keep watching- that's what I'll be doing!

Hope that helps- maybe PM me and we can talk more as the dates get closer!

*EDIT - They posted the first audition date for 2010! January 7th @ 4:00pm!


----------



## Goofster18

Just to throw it out there, while heights are important, the Alice thing.  Tink and her friends are in that range i believe.  Alice.  to be friends with Alice it's basically that.  however, I know one of her best friends who is 4'11.  She is the shortest on the books.  and she is positively adorable.  Basically, she ate a cookie and Alice tends to shrink and grow.  lol.  So yea.  If anyone sees CDCT, look for my friend Alice!!!  I think that alice is just one of the cutest and adorably fun characters we get to meet!!!  and she can get away with almost anything.......
Have a Magical Day!!!
Goofster18


----------



## GhillieGirlBelle1987

just to let everyone know, my bf got his rejection letter notice today.  He's real bummed.  I tried to tell him before he auditioned that his height range (disney height 5'6") would be competitive.  I think he nailed the pantomine out of the water, but did only ok on the dance.

But I digress, rejection emails are being sent now...just a heads up


----------



## kateface517

GhillieGirlBelle1987 said:


> just to let everyone know, my bf got his rejection letter notice today.  He's real bummed.  I tried to tell him before he auditioned that his height range (disney height 5'6") would be competitive.  I think he nailed the pantomine out of the water, but did only ok on the dance.
> 
> But I digress, rejection emails are being sent now...just a heads up



Sorry to hear that for him. 

They seem to have sent out a mass batch of rejection emails yesterday... myself included in that mass.


----------



## Dancer:)

I still haven't heard ANYTHING.


----------



## Disney_Princess_89

Dancer:) said:


> I still haven't heard ANYTHING.



me neither... 
I'm tempted to call and ask but I think I'd rather just wait for the rejection email...


----------



## mickey'sbud

When do you or when is best to audition for Summer/Fall?


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

soooo, i found out i didn't pass at the audition and they still sent me an email. thanks, disney. thanks a lot.  oh well. i'm not giving up!


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

mickey'sbud said:


> When do you or when is best to audition for Summer/Fall?



are you speaking of the fall advantage college program or working as a regular CM during those periods? the college program has specific audition dates that will be posted on both disneyauditions.com and this page sometime in February. does that answer your question?


----------



## tab1021

So, despite the fact that I called and they told me that I am no longer being considered for a Character performer role, I have still been looking out in my email for my official reject letter.  I checked my email a few minutes ago to find the famous "Disney Look" email lol.  They love to torture us!


----------



## PidginPea

-


----------



## mickey'sbud

QueenofPrideRock said:


> are you speaking of the fall advantage college program or working as a regular CM during those periods? the college program has specific audition dates that will be posted on both disneyauditions.com and this page sometime in February. does that answer your question?



That kinda answers my question.....My DS is looking to go apply to Career Start for next fall. He will graduate from HS in June. He wants to audition for a character. My understanding is that CS can also audition for character roles. That is correct isn't it?
Assuming that he can audition in Feb is that a good time or is there a  later audition time for fall?
thanks


----------



## Toffy

PidginPea said:


> One question... I've heard a few people who already auditioned talk about going back for the Orlando audition. How does this work? If you don't make it the first time, can you audition again when you get to Orlando for the start of the CP? Does the 6 month rule not apply for the CP?




I believe they're talking about the CP Extension auditions, as you can audition then and switch over to Character Performer for your extension


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

mickey'sbud said:


> That kinda answers my question.....My DS is looking to go apply to Career Start for next fall. He will graduate from HS in June. He wants to audition for a character. My understanding is that CS can also audition for character roles. That is correct isn't it?
> Assuming that he can audition in Feb is that a good time or is there a  later audition time for fall?
> thanks



Unfortunately, no, CS cannot audition for an entertainment position.  However, once he's done with his program he can audition for FT/part time/seasonal/etc. I have a friend who is doing CS in attractions now and plans to do just that.


----------



## Disney_Princess_89

So I broke down and emailed recruiting today around 5 o'clock 
of-course it was closing time so I don't expect an email until tomorrow... 
 I'm pretty sure I know the answer already but I just want to be sure so I can stop thinking about it


----------



## Toffy

Disney_Princess_89 said:


> So I broke down and emailed recruiting today around 5 o'clock
> of-course it was closing time so I don't expect an email until tomorrow...
> I'm pretty sure I know the answer already but I just want to be sure so I can stop thinking about it



I applaud you, I actually think it isn't so much that you broke down, more that you're brave enough to handle it either way haha


----------



## Disney_Princess_89

Haha Thanks Toffy 



Still no response.... I think Disney is avoiding me....


----------



## Toffy

....Is there any chance we could be in the pool???


----------



## Berlioz70

Toffy said:


> ....Is there any chance we could be in the pool???



my assumption... based on no concrete information... is the following:

When hiring characters they always take the people with the hirer scores and those that have already received rejections either did not have a high enough score to be pass the audition, or they are in such a competitive height range that there are still several more people with higher scores.

So that first round of e-mails notified those who had high scores and passed, as well as those who I mentioned above.

Now, those that were accepted have two weeks to officially accept their offer (I declined performer for my first program, so it does happen). And once they get a better grasp on who is declining they can either extend more invitations or they will have to send more rejections.

That was a very long explanation to stay - yes, I assume you are in the pool.


----------



## tab1021

Well that is a little bit of hope, I guess


----------



## houseofmouse89

Would the character pool only apply to people whose roles haven't changed online? My role changed online to Perfomer-PFLA but I never received an email. I called them today and the woman I spoke with told me that the email is pointless, that yes my role had indeed changed, and I would find out more when I get there. So I am for sure character performer...right?


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

houseofmouse89 said:


> Would the character pool only apply to people whose roles haven't changed online? My role changed online to Perfomer-PFLA but I never received an email. I called them today and the woman I spoke with told me that the email is pointless, that yes my role had indeed changed, and I would find out more when I get there. So I am for sure character performer...right?



if disney said so i'd believe them. congrats! 

...you don't happen to know what pfla stands for do you? i've never seen that acronym before


----------



## Disney_Princess_89

Well I got my email today.... it's a no... 

But whatever...

1 month till we leave!!!!   Attractions here I come!!


----------



## teamlouise

QueenofPrideRock said:


> if disney said so i'd believe them. congrats!
> 
> ...you don't happen to know what pfla stands for do you? i've never seen that acronym before



PFLA is for Potential Face Look-Alike, I think. Fancy! Congrats to HouseofMouse!


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

ooh! that's exciting. houseofmouse, if you don't mind my asking, what were you measured at?


----------



## impsythealmighty

PFLA is, I'm almost positive, Performer - Florida. Congrats to everyone who passed, and those who didn't, I'm sure you did great anyway!


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

So I have a question about the performer role...

I am bound and determined to work in Entertainment at some point in my life in WDW, but I know with my very, very, very common height that it will be a challenge, especially in the college program. 

However, I do think I have the right complextion and "look" for certain lookalike characters... that may sound cocky but if I don't believe in myself Disney never will. 

I don't know if anyone here will be able to answer my question concretely, but hey, it's worth a shot:

Will being a lookalike potential help me get through the audition process? Let's say my dance skills are good, but they have a LOT of people in munk height (which is always the case), but my dreams come true and they like me for Ariel/whatever. Will that help me pass? 

Or is it like, you must be amazing enough to stand out as fur and THEN they look at you for face? I hope I'm making sense!

Any input from past CPers/CMs would be great, even if you don't know for sure!


----------



## houseofmouse89

QueenofPrideRock said:


> ooh! that's exciting. houseofmouse, if you don't mind my asking, what were you measured at?



I was measured at 5'2.25" according to Disney... not totally sure where that puts me face-wise...


----------



## Toffy

Berlioz70 said:


> my assumption... based on no concrete information... is the following:
> 
> When hiring characters they always take the people with the hirer scores and those that have already received rejections either did not have a high enough score to be pass the audition, or they are in such a competitive height range that there are still several more people with higher scores.
> 
> So that first round of e-mails notified those who had high scores and passed, as well as those who I mentioned above.
> 
> Now, those that were accepted have two weeks to officially accept their offer (I declined performer for my first program, so it does happen). And once they get a better grasp on who is declining they can either extend more invitations or they will have to send more rejections.
> 
> That was a very long explanation to stay - yes, I assume you are in the pool.



Wow, that's really cool and makes me feel twice as better about it one way or the other... thank you so much Brenna!!! 

So due to the new rules about people getting accepted for a secondary role ahead of time, is there still a limit as to how long one can be in the pool for before they're told no?


----------



## Princess Ash

Berlioz70 said:


> my assumption... based on no concrete information... is the following:
> 
> When hiring characters they always take the people with the hirer scores and those that have already received rejections either did not have a high enough score to be pass the audition, or they are in such a competitive height range that there are still several more people with higher scores.
> 
> So that first round of e-mails notified those who had high scores and passed, as well as those who I mentioned above.
> 
> Now, those that were accepted have two weeks to officially accept their offer (I declined performer for my first program, so it does happen). And once they get a better grasp on who is declining they can either extend more invitations or they will have to send more rejections.
> 
> That was a very long explanation to stay - yes, I assume you are in the pool.




Is this only for people who haven't gotten a notification yet, or does it include the rejections as well?


----------



## tab1021

She meant only people who haven't heard anything at all.


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

Princess Ash said:


> Is this only for people who haven't gotten a notification yet, or does it include the rejections as well?



Although I do personally know someone who was initially rejected for performer and then later accepted, before her program started. I'm guessing this is extremely rare though. She was munk height.


----------



## Princess Ash

QueenofPrideRock said:


> Although I do personally know someone who was initially rejected for performer and then later accepted, before her program started. I'm guessing this is extremely rare though. She was munk height.



That's my height!!!


----------



## tab1021

Mine too!    Who knows?  Maybe we will be spotted at check-in!  That would be awesome!


----------



## PidginPea

-


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

tab1021 said:


> Mine too!    Who knows?  Maybe we will be spotted at check-in!  That would be awesome!



She actually was contacted before she even got down there... so while it's unlikely there is a glimmer of hope yet...


----------



## teamlouise

Haha! Ahh! Good luck to everyone who hasn't heard yet, the whole process sounds so stressful... I don't envy any of you still waiting to hear during finals week!


----------



## tab1021

Hi everyone!  I was wondering if anyone knew the specific requirements for face characters, more specifically princesses.  I know that Disney is very particular when it comes to these requirements.  I know the basic height range, but it anyone knows anything about face characteristics it would be helpful.  At the CP audition, they told us that people may tell you your entire life that you look like a character but you actually might not because your eyes may be too close together and not cartoony enough, your teeth might not be white or straight enough, you might not have the right silhouette, etc.  If anyone knows the specifics, I would appreciate it!

Thank you!

P.S. Feel free to PM me if you are not comfortable posting this info.


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

tab1021 said:


> Hi everyone!  I was wondering if anyone knew the specific requirements for face characters, more specifically princesses.  I know that Disney is very particular when it comes to these requirements.  I know the basic height range, but it anyone knows anything about face characteristics it would be helpful.  At the CP audition, they told us that people may tell you your entire life that you look like a character but you actually might not because your eyes may be too close together and not cartoony enough, your teeth might not be white or straight enough, you might not have the right silhouette, etc.  If anyone knows the specifics, I would appreciate it!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> P.S. Feel free to PM me if you are not comfortable posting this info.



if you get any responses i'd love if you could pass it along (pm). i'm curious as well!


----------



## Berlioz70

In order to give you the most generic answer I'm going to say... look at pictures on Google of the princess (you'll notice patterns). 

Instead of saying how to look like a princess, I'm going to tell you why I'm not the right material and that might help you to look at your own face.

I have a round tip to my nose, instead of a thin or pointed one.
I have a square/wider jaw.
My nose bridge is wider down the bridge.
When I smile I squint.

There are millions of pictures of me on my website so you can look at those, but those are the different types of features casting is looking at.


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

Berlioz70 said:


> In order to give you the most generic answer I'm going to say... look at pictures on Google of the princess (you'll notice patterns).
> 
> Instead of saying how to look like a princess, I'm going to tell you why I'm not the right material and that might help you to look at your own face.
> 
> I have a round tip to my nose, instead of a thin or pointed one.
> I have a square/wider jaw.
> My nose bridge is wider down the bridge.
> When I smile I squint.
> 
> There are millions of pictures of me on my website so you can look at those, but those are the different types of features casting is looking at.



Thanks Brenna! I think I might actually maybe possibly have a shot... I will definitely pursue this dream no matter what (face or fur that is!) 

I basically stalk pictures of face characters on flickr, lol. In fact I have a whole folder on my computer dedicated to Disney characters. Because I'm a nerd. And some characters do have very noticeable patterns but Ariel in particular seems a lot more variable, and not just between WDW/DLR. Even just at DLR, the features seem to range more.


----------



## tab1021

Thanks Brenna. Unfortunately, I don't think that I qualify.  I have a round tipped nose as well (and I squint when I smile, too but you can't tell that in the headshot I provided to Disney).  Well, at least I know I guess.  Thanks again.


----------



## NicoleRose

just budding in on this thread lol i could never play a face character but i find it fascinating anyways 

i found a blog that some girl started dedicated to face characters just to help some people out 
****yeahfacecharacters.tumblr.com

(i'm not sure if that will post so its f***(figure it out haha)yeahfacecharacters dot tumblr dot com)


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

NicoleRose said:


> just budding in on this thread lol i could never play a face character but i find it fascinating anyways
> 
> i found a blog that some girl started dedicated to face characters just to help some people out
> ****yeahfacecharacters.tumblr.com
> 
> (i'm not sure if that will post so its f***(figure it out haha)yeahfacecharacters dot tumblr dot com)



i've seen that blog. while i like it and i love the pictures, i think if she truly wants to be alice she should definitely re-think the blog title.  that word doesn't seem very disney-esque, and NOTHING online is private.


----------



## Toffy

QueenofPrideRock said:


> i've seen that blog. while i like it and i love the pictures, i think if she truly wants to be alice she should definitely re-think the blog title.  that word doesn't seem very disney-esque, and NOTHING online is private.



It's a shame how many character performers (here at DLR anyway) don't think of it as thus, and still get the parts over the kids who audition and mean as well as the charming folk here on DISboards... don't get me wrong, I know MANY character performers who are some of the nicest people I know, but there's still a bunch of rotten apples... 

(again, I am referring to all my CM friends here at DLR, I know basically no performers at WDW [until February ])


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

Berlioz70 said:


> In order to give you the most generic answer I'm going to say... look at pictures on Google of the princess (you'll notice patterns).
> 
> Instead of saying how to look like a princess, I'm going to tell you why I'm not the right material and that might help you to look at your own face.
> 
> I have a round tip to my nose, instead of a thin or pointed one.
> I have a square/wider jaw.
> My nose bridge is wider down the bridge.
> When I smile I squint.
> 
> There are millions of pictures of me on my website so you can look at those, but those are the different types of features casting is looking at.





tab1021 said:


> Thanks Brenna. Unfortunately, I don't think that I qualify.  I have a round tipped nose as well (and I squint when I smile, too but you can't tell that in the headshot I provided to Disney).  Well, at least I know I guess.  Thanks again.



Hey- don't give up!  Even though I have heard of some of those reasons applying (And I do not doubt Brenna- she's more in the know than most here on the Dis) - I feel like I have seen some princesses with some of those features. I have some of those features and I'm going to keep trying until they tell me to stop lol You never know what they're going to think when they see you at the audition!


----------



## Princess Ash

bellaDisneydncr said:


> Hey- don't give up!  Even though I have heard of some of those reasons applying (And I do not doubt Brenna- she's more in the know than most here on the Dis) - I feel like I have seen some princesses with some of those features. I have some of those features and I'm going to keep trying until they tell me to stop lol You never know what they're going to think when they see you at the audition!



A-GREED.

And I think Ariel def has quite a few "in-between" features.  She is not as round-faced as Alice or Snow White, but not as "pointy-faced" as Wendy and the other princesses.

Ariel, look out for me swimming under the sea with you soon!  I'm going to try!


----------



## tab1021

QueenofPrideRock said:


> i've seen that blog. while i like it and i love the pictures, i think if she truly wants to be alice she should definitely re-think the blog title.  that word doesn't seem very disney-esque, and NOTHING online is private.



Totally agreed.  The pics are really nice though.


----------



## tab1021

Princess Ash said:


> A-GREED.
> 
> And I think Ariel def has quite a few "in-between" features.  She is not as round-faced as Alice or Snow White, but not as "pointy-faced" as Wendy and the other princesses.
> 
> Ariel, look out for me swimming under the sea with you soon!  I'm going to try!



Is that who you want to be friends with Ashlie?  Ariel?  I would love to be friends with Belle.  I'll be at those auditions with you at the end of the program


----------



## r1009t

Berlioz70 said:


> In order to give you the most generic answer I'm going to say... look at pictures on Google of the princess (you'll notice patterns).
> 
> Instead of saying how to look like a princess, I'm going to tell you why I'm not the right material and that might help you to look at your own face.
> 
> I have a round tip to my nose, instead of a thin or pointed one.
> I have a square/wider jaw.
> My nose bridge is wider down the bridge.
> When I smile I squint.
> 
> There are millions of pictures of me on my website so you can look at those, but those are the different types of features casting is looking at.



Does casting look at eyes/hair? To be more specific, can someone with dark hair play aurora or cinderella? Or are you limited to playing characters with your hair color?

And about eyes- what do they look for in particular as far as color, shape, and width (i.e. wideset or narrow), does it all depend on the character?

And another thing I've noticed is that jasmine and pocahantos do not always have a darker skin tone, is there a reason for that?


----------



## tab1021

Oof, that was brutal.  Finally got my official rejection email today.  It was tough to read.


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

Toffy said:


> It's a shame how many character performers (here at DLR anyway) don't think of it as thus, and still get the parts over the kids who audition and mean as well as the charming folk here on DISboards... don't get me wrong, I know MANY character performers who are some of the nicest people I know, but there's still a bunch of rotten apples...
> 
> (again, I am referring to all my CM friends here at DLR, I know basically no performers at WDW [until February ])



Meh. It makes you wish there were some kind of rotten apple test or something. Like, how Disney are you? LOL.

I've heard so many interesting (and sometimes conflicting) stories about Entertainment... it kind of just drives me that much more to really find out for myself, you know?

Also - TONS of pixie dust to those still waiting!!!


----------



## Princess Ash

tab1021 said:


> Oof, that was brutal.  Finally got my official rejection email today.  It was tough to read.



I'm sorrrrry.

Pixie dust  Sending you to Never Never Land for the night to recouperate.


----------



## tab1021

Princess Ash said:


> I'm sorrrrry.
> 
> Pixie dust  Sending you to Never Never Land for the night to recouperate.



Thanks Ashlie.  We should practice when we are down there for the summer extension audition


----------



## Toffy

OK so pretend for a second that those of us who still are waiting to hear back are in the pool... back in the old days, how long could a person be in the pool before they were denied and tired to put elsewhere/rejected? Was it ever THIS long?

I'm just wondering if because of the new rule where you can get placed prior to your audition if that means we can be in the pool for an extra long period of time...

I've had dreams I don't find out until I arrive on check in day rofl


----------



## tab1021

They did not send me an email until I emailed hem several times.  I was rejected. :-(


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

QueenofPrideRock said:


> Meh. It makes you wish there were some kind of rotten apple test or something. Like, how Disney are you? LOL.



AMEN to that! I know there are people working in Entertainment that don't care as much as those of us here on the Dis do. They really need to at least have a time when you can express WHY you want to do this. So they can sort out some of the people who are just doing it to get out of school, or in my case- it's just another job. Being an Entertainment CM is ALL that I want right now. I just wish I (and others) could get a chance to show them that when I audition.


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

tab1021 said:


> They did not send me an email until I emailed hem several times.  I was rejected. :-(



So sorry - sending some love and pixie dust your way


----------



## Joanna71985

Toffy said:


> OK so pretend for a second that those of us who still are waiting to hear back are in the pool... back in the old days, how long could a person be in the pool before they were denied and tired to put elsewhere/rejected? Was it ever THIS long?
> 
> I'm just wondering if because of the new rule where you can get placed prior to your audition if that means we can be in the pool for an extra long period of time...
> 
> I've had dreams I don't find out until I arrive on check in day rofl



People can be in the pool up to 6 months. And even then, sometimes are not pulled from the pool (meaning they would have to audition again).


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

Joanna71985 said:


> People can be in the pool up to 6 months. And even then, sometimes are not pulled from the pool (meaning they would have to audition again).



Yep. I wasn't ever in the pool for CP, but for the professional audition I have been in the pool twice and never been called.


----------



## Toffy

Joanna71985 said:


> People can be in the pool up to 6 months. And even then, sometimes are not pulled from the pool (meaning they would have to audition again).



But once I were to check in on February 1st, the contract for attractions would begin and the extra pool time I'd have would automatically end right?


----------



## Disney_Princess_89

tab1021 said:


> They did not send me an email until I emailed hem several times.  I was rejected. :-(


Same here
I didn't receive a rejection until I emailed and asked about it 
It's almost like they were just waiting and hoping we would forget about it or something


----------



## timestep

Don't feel too bad if you didn't make it. Right now, Entertainment is pretty much only hiring short people and princesses. From what I understand, quite a few people extended as well, which left less room for newcomers. So if you didn't make it don't take it too personally. I'm sending lots and lots of magic and pixie dust everyone's way!


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

timestep said:


> Don't feel too bad if you didn't make it. Right now, Entertainment is pretty much only hiring short people and princesses. From what I understand, quite a few people extended as well, which left less room for newcomers. So if you didn't make it don't take it too personally. I'm sending lots and lots of magic and pixie dust everyone's way!



do you think this will continue to be true for fall?


----------



## timestep

QueenofPrideRock said:


> do you think this will continue to be true for fall?


Honestly, I'm not sure. You never know what they are going to need!


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

timestep said:


> Honestly, I'm not sure. You never know what they are going to need!



thanks anyway 

who knows what's going on in the minds of disney casting? haha. i just have a hunch, based on the spring auditions, that certain heights were extra-competitive this time around (munk, anyone?)... or maybe i just told myself that to feel better. i'll get em eventually!... not gonna give up


----------



## houseofmouse89

I'm gonna agree on Munk range being extra competitive this time around. Although I DID get Munk range (well, technically PFLA, but still Munk range), I've seen VERY few others on here and on FB with this height range. I'm guessing just not as much availability.


Has anyone heard if they took the full 200 or if they took less? Does anyone know the final number for how many Entertainment CP's there are?


----------



## twinkletoes919

I have a question for anyone who might know the answer:
I am a former CP character performer.  I was involved in an minor incident and ended up getting terminated (even though I was told it would only be considered an early release).  I worked there from January to July.  I was told that after six months after the date of termination I could  reapply to work.  So I plan to reapply for seasonal work in January.  Does anyone know if I need to re-audition as well? I am planning to be on vacation at Disney in the beginning of January, and saw that they are holding character auditions then, so I will plan on attending that if need be. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

houseofmouse89 said:


> I'm gonna agree on Munk range being extra competitive this time around. Although I DID get Munk range (well, technically PFLA, but still Munk range), I've seen VERY few others on here and on FB with this height range. I'm guessing just not as much availability.
> 
> 
> Has anyone heard if they took the full 200 or if they took less? Does anyone know the final number for how many Entertainment CP's there are?



off topic, but if you ever find out what PLFA actually stands for please let us know!!


----------



## tab1021

QueenofPrideRock said:


> off topic, but if you ever find out what PLFA actually stands for please let us know!!



I read on the FB page that someone called and they were told it stands for "Potential Face Look Alike"


----------



## teamlouise

tab1021 said:


> I read on the FB page that someone called and they were told it stands for "Potential Face Look Alike"



That's what I heard too, on FB and LJ.


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

teamlouise said:


> That's what I heard too, on FB and LJ.



right, right - when it was discussed earlier it was decided that it either stood for potential face look-alike or performer- florida.  i'm curious to know for sure!


----------



## houseofmouse89

Yep, the above two posters got it right. Potential Face Look Alike. I've seen about 10-15 of us on the FB group? Tough to estimate how many of everyone total since the group only has about half of us!


----------



## Berlioz70

twinkletoes919 said:


> Does anyone know if I need to re-audition as well?



Yes, you will need to re-audition since you are not currently active as a performer. Once you get hired you will have to go through training again, which means you will have to have availability for six weeks. Be warned, Entertainment is tough to get back into right now... but your audition will be good for 6 months.


----------



## Marina Del Rey

Hello!

I read through these 35 pages and I hope you don't mind my asking a question just for fun! I don't plan on auditioning, but I'm still curious. Apparently, I could be great friends with Yzma.  Is she a face character? I've been to WDW and I've never seen Yzma. I saw Yzma in photos with the late great Eartha Kitt and she wasn't a face character, so I'm wondering.

I am 5'11" and in my early midlife, near the oldest percentage of Generation X. I'm Caucasian, I'm female and I tan _very_ easily. My hair is frequently dyed and it is on the damaged side, though not noticeably so, but I know hair doesn't matter in casting. Intuition tells me that I look like a slightly more tan and wrinkly Rosetta of the Disney Fairies more than any other Disney character, but I'm probably too tall for the fairies. 

I can dance and I can sing, and I've played a variety of roles in musicals in years past. Of note is that the characters I've played are known for singing LOUD, not for singing WELL. I tend to get rather accurately typecasted as loudmouth ladies, as I go into musical auditions exaggerating my actual personality. 

My voice is, in a word, interesting. At times, I seem to talk in a monotone, but more often my _VOICE_ goes all _OOOV_-ver the _PLACE LIKE THIS_!!???!! I can usually control my voice now thanks to lots of voice lessons, but I've always had my moments of talking in extremely odd tones without realizing I'm doing so!

I'm told my default voice sounds Philadelphian and a little Jersey. I can also slip into sounding European, having a West Coast accent and having a Southern accent in casual conversation, depending on the words I use. This is the result of having lived in many places. My singing range is contralto. 

So, good people, what do you hypothetically think? Do I sound like a face or fur girl, or both? Whom do you think I would likely be cast as? Please and thank you for satisfying my curiosity! I'd love to get lots of different opinions!


----------



## Joanna71985

Unfortunately Yzma no longer comes out at WDW


----------



## Toffy

So today I just finally got a reply to my email informing me that I didn't get placed in entertainment (merry Christmas to you too Disney ). I had gotten excited because I got the date switch email with the subject line of "Your Invitation" and I got my hopes up, and then it turned out that wasn't it and then I saw the other one.... Brief emotional let down, but it's alright haha


----------



## ipodluvr287

Hi! I'm Christina and I'm new to Disboards.  I have a question. I have a lot of the fearures of Alice and Wendy and I'm prefect height, I'm 5'0, but my ears stick out quite a bit. Do you think that will matter? Also, does anybody know the height range for Mary Poppins? I don't think I've ever seen that anywhere.


----------



## ipodluvr287

Where did everybody go?


----------



## Berlioz70

Most people on here cannot comment on how you would look as a face look-alike as no one here is casting. Generally speaking, if you can see a flaw, casting will see a flaw. There really is not much need for Alice and Wendy so they can be pickier for those characters, with some of the others they have to bend in order to meet labor needs.


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

Berlioz70 said:


> Most people on here cannot comment on how you would look as a face look-alike as no one here is casting. Generally speaking, if you can see a flaw, casting will see a flaw. There really is not much need for Alice and Wendy so they can be pickier for those characters, with some of the others they have to bend in order to meet labor needs.


 
This is out of curiosity more than anything else and I understand if you can't answer, but do you know which characters are stricter vs "bendier"? I'm just very interested in the "behind the magic" stuff, especially entertainment-wise. 

But like I said, if you can't answer I understand.


----------



## Berlioz70

Just think about who you see the most.

Wendy does not do scheduled meet and greets, but does appear in the castle show and day parade.

Alice meets in Epcot and MK, she also has a dining location just for breakfast.

Belle and Aurora meet in MK, Epcot, and have two dining locations for breakfast and lunch. Not to mention they are both in parades, Aurora is in the Castle show and Belle is in Fantasmic! (Storytime and Beauty and the Beast are equity Belles and are not portrayed by character performers).

Check out my character website to see which characters are more frequent in the parks.


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

Berlioz70 said:


> Just think about who you see the most.
> 
> Wendy does not do scheduled meet and greets, but does appear in the castle show and day parade.
> 
> Alice meets in Epcot and MK, she also has a dining location just for breakfast.
> 
> Belle and Aurora meet in MK, Epcot, and have two dining locations for breakfast and lunch. Not to mention they are both in parades, Aurora is in the Castle show and Belle is in Fantasmic! (Storytime and Beauty and the Beast are equity Belles and are not portrayed by character performers).
> 
> Check out my character website to see which characters are more frequent in the parks.



Thanks Brenna! I love your character website by the way - it's inspired me to go chatacter hunting when I do the CP!


----------



## ipodluvr287

Berlioz70 said:


> Most people on here cannot comment on how you would look as a face look-alike as no one here is casting. Generally speaking, if you can see a flaw, casting will see a flaw. There really is not much need for Alice and Wendy so they can be pickier for those characters, with some of the others they have to bend in order to meet labor needs.



I wouldn't be doing the program for a few years, so I have time to think about all this. Thanks for your opinion.  I do have a question though. After all the renovations for Fantasyland are finished in 2012, do you think there will be a higher need for princesses, Alice, Wendy, etc ?


----------



## Berlioz70

ipodluvr287 said:


> I wouldn't be doing the program for a few years, so I have time to think about all this. Thanks for your opinion.  I do have a question though. After all the renovations for Fantasyland are finished in 2012, do you think there will be a higher need for princesses, Alice, Wendy, etc ?



I doubt it. Alice and Wendy (Peter Pan) are featured in the current Fantasyland and there is nothing involving them mentioned in the expansion. In fact, all of the publicized character greets in the new areas are actually just the current characters in a new location: Belle, Aurora, Cinderella, Tink and the Fairies. Mickey and Minnie are moving to Expo hall on Main Street.


----------



## ipodluvr287

Berlioz70 said:


> I doubt it. Alice and Wendy (Peter Pan) are featured in the current Fantasyland and there is nothing involving them mentioned in the expansion. In fact, all of the publicized character greets in the new areas are actually just the current characters in a new location: Belle, Aurora, Cinderella, Tink and the Fairies. Mickey and Minnie are moving to Expo hall on Main Street.



Thanks for the info.  By the way, love your character website.


----------



## trisheroll

Hi! I'm trying to audition for Pocahontas!! (I look more like Jasmine, but rather do Pocahontas ) I was wondering what the height requirement is for her? I'm almost 5'5??


----------



## ipodluvr287

trisheroll said:


> Hi! I'm trying to audition for Pocahontas!! (I look more like Jasmine, but rather do Pocahontas ) I was wondering what the height requirement is for her? I'm almost 5'5??



I may be wrong, so don't quote me on this, but I think you're right in the right height range for both characters. Also, I think a lot of the girls that do Jasmine and Pocahontas switch out between the two. I could be wrong though, so hopefully someone a little more educated in this department may come along to help.


----------



## ipodluvr287

Anybody know the height range for Mary Poppins? I don't think I've seen it anywhere.


----------



## mebbradley

ipodluvr287 said:


> Anybody know the height range for Mary Poppins? I don't think I've seen it anywhere.



I can't think of anywhere I've seen it, but I'd say about 5'7"-5'8" because when I was there in May, I was 5'9.5 inches and she was about an inch or two shorter than me without her hat and heels. 

here's a picture!






I hope that's not too big.  Sorry it's so huge. I'm still not sure why?
And please don't mind my appearance. I was there when it poured all week. Like 20 some inches of rain>?


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

ipodluvr287 said:


> Anybody know the height range for Mary Poppins? I don't think I've seen it anywhere.





mebbradley said:


> I can't think of anywhere I've seen it, but I'd say about 5'7"-5'8" because when I was there in May, I was 5'9.5 inches and she was about an inch or two shorter than me without her hat and heels.



I think that's right. She might even go into a little shorter, too. (like 5'5- 5'6ish) Because I'm pretty sure I've met some friends of Belle that I've seen or seen pictures of being friends with Mary, too. But don't quote me on that- only my speculation.


----------



## ipodluvr287

Thanks for the info guys.  I'm not tall enough to be Mary, but that's alright


----------



## Berlioz70

ipodluvr287 said:


> Thanks for the info guys.  I'm not tall enough to be Mary, but that's alright



Based on your height - have you compared your features to Tink? There is a higher demand for her!


----------



## houseofmouse89

Berlioz70 said:


> Based on your height - have you compared your features to Tink? There is a higher demand for her!



Why is that, exactly? I know there's spares for her...does she have all day in Pixie? Is it hard to cast for her, or what? She ends at 5'2" also, right?


----------



## ipodluvr287

Berlioz70 said:


> Based on your height - have you compared your features to Tink? There is a higher demand for her!



I have. I look pretty similar. The only thing I can't really tell about is the face shape. I've looked at different pics of her and sometimes her face is round and others its more pointy. What do you think about the face shape? I could have a shot at being "friends" with her.  The only reason I haven't asked about her is I already know the height range for her.


----------



## ipodluvr287

houseofmouse89 said:


> Why is that, exactly? I know there's spares for her...does she have all day in Pixie? Is it hard to cast for her, or what? She ends at 5'2" also, right?



There is a higher demand for her because she is scheduled for Pixie Hollow pretty much everyday, all day. Plus, she is more popular than the other fairies. I would geuss that she would be harder to cast because there aren't a lot of girls that are around 5'0 and a lot of the girls that are 5'0 might not resemble her. From what I've read on here, yes she does end at 5'2, possibly 5'1.


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

ipodluvr287 said:


> There is a higher demand for her because she is scheduled for Pixie Hollow pretty much everyday, all day. Plus, she is more popular than the other fairies. I would geuss that she would be harder to cast because there aren't a lot of girls that are around 5'0 and a lot of the girls that are 5'0 might not resemble her. From what I've read on here, yes she does end at 5'2, possibly 5'1.



I don't know the specifics, but Tink is the shortest of the fairies. I've heard the others end more around 5'3 - 5'4, so you're probably close!


----------



## ipodluvr287

QueenofPrideRock said:


> I don't know the specifics, but Tink is the shortest of the fairies. I've heard the others end more around 5'3 - 5'4, so you're probably close!



You're right. I was just looking at pics and she is the shortest.


----------



## barbiecruiser

Hey
Im looking to do the CP maybe in 2011. I am 5'9 and blonde. I look VERY young for my age. I am a size 2. I have blonde hair. Green eyes. and a rounded button type nose


DOes this sound possible for ANY face

THanks!!


----------



## Berlioz70

Unfortunately, with your height, you will need to look older as that's the villain range. The good news is, if you make Disney a career you have those characters as an opportunity down the road and you'll last longer than the young girls, who people typically outgrown in a couple of years.


----------



## barbiecruiser

Boo that stinks. What about non face characters?


----------



## heyhowdyhey

hey i got a couple questions.
1. im a 6'0 male would i be friends with just the 5'11 to 6'0 roles or the 6'0to6'2 roles too..?
2. im relaly not a good dancer i can kinda dance but i do have character experience(iduno if anybody has heard off halloween haunt at like knotts berry farm or other cedar fair parks) but i use to be a monster at one of those i wore makeup and everything. do u think that could better my chance of anything
3. i know it will probably sound stupid but its good. does it matter for a fur character if you wear glasses or should i get some contacts
thanks for all the help


----------



## ipodluvr287

heyhowdyhey said:


> hey i got a couple questions.
> 1. im a 6'0 male would i be friends with just the 5'11 to 6'0 roles or the 6'0to6'2 roles too..?
> 2. im relaly not a good dancer i can kinda dance but i do have character experience(iduno if anybody has heard off halloween haunt at like knotts berry farm or other cedar fair parks) but i use to be a monster at one of those i wore makeup and everything. do u think that could better my chance of anything
> 3. i know it will probably sound stupid but its good. does it matter for a fur character if you wear glasses or should i get some contacts
> thanks for all the help



I haven't actually done the CP, but I read these boards all the time and there's lots of stories about people who have, so I know my answers from a lot of their info.

1. Depends on how Disney measures you at auditions. Usually they measure people an inch down, but you could get measured about an inch up. I think it kind of depends on what they need, so heights are a little biased. Goofy, Jafar , Beast, etc. (There's a LOT more, but for some reason I can't remember them right now.) Btw, being tall gives you an advantage.

2. As long as you can pass the short dances at the auditions you'll be fine. They give you a second dance and it is generally a bit harder, but not too hard. About the charcater thing, the more experience the better.

3. I would imagine glasses would be ok since the heads seem kind of big, but contacts are probably more comfortable when standing inside those things.


----------



## AliSW

Ooh I wonder what I would fit as? I'm about 5'5" but they might make me 5'4" since I'm not quite there.. I have long brown hair, a few light freckles, my face is more long than rounded.. I look young for my age too. I took dance for 10 years so I'm sure the dance part would go fine if I did audition.. not sure about the acting though.
I want to be Belle even though I'm sure I don't have much chance even if I looked like she should hah. A fairy would be cool too. I'd actually like to be anything really


----------



## ipodluvr287

AliSW said:


> Ooh I wonder what I would fit as? I'm about 5'5" but they might make me 5'4" since I'm not quite there.. I have long brown hair, a few light freckles, my face is more long than rounded.. I look young for my age too. I took dance for 10 years so I'm sure the dance part would go fine if I did audition.. not sure about the acting though.
> I want to be Belle even though I'm sure I don't have much chance even if I looked like she should hah. A fairy would be cool too. I'd actually like to be anything really



You have lots of oppurtunites in face. You are princess height and if they measure you at 5'4 you could possibly be "friends" with one of the fairies I think, just not Tink. Looking younger would probably help your chances. I think the only princesses you couldn't be "friends" with would probably Snow White (she has a round face), and Aurora (she's generally a bit taller). You are at a pretty normal height though for fur, so you could have a lot of competiton.


----------



## AliSW

Awesome!! Thanks for the info  I guess I will have to audition now just to see (and not chicken out haha)
Also, if I did look right for a face part, would dancing or acting matter more or would it depend on what character or anything? Or is the audition mostly for fur characters and they just look for people would could do face?


----------



## ipodluvr287

AliSW said:


> Awesome!! Thanks for the info  I guess I will have to audition now just to see (and not chicken out haha)
> Also, if I did look right for a face part, would dancing or acting matter more or would it depend on what character or anything? Or is the audition mostly for fur characters and they just look for people would could do face?



You need to be able to pass the dancing and animation parts of the audition. From what I understand, they 1st teach you an easy dance and if you pass that, they teach you a harder one. Its not that hard though. Then you do the animation part. Basically, they'll tell you to act out something using no words. They could tell you act out pretend to make a sandwhich, meeting your favorite character at the parks, what do you do if you're hungry at the parks, etc. Those are the ones I've heard on here. You have to make big movements and be very animated about. Smile as much as you can. They like that. Most people at the auditions are only selected for fur, but they could pull you for face. Usually they only pull a very few for face. You gotta have the right look/height. Good luck


----------



## Berlioz70

I just have to say ipodluvr is right on the mark! Research is paying off! All of your responses are right on!!!


----------



## ipodluvr287

Berlioz70 said:


> I just have to say ipodluvr is right on the mark! Research is paying off! All of your responses are right on!!!



Haha  Thanks.


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

FWIW, I found this on disneyauditions.com for a Paris audition:



> Female look-a-likes with dance skills*
> Cinderella, Ariel, Belle, Snow White, Mary Poppins 165cm170cm
> Mulan 157cm168cm
> Princess Tiana 165cm173cm
> Sleeping Beauty, Jasmin 163cm168cm
> Wendy 152cm168cm
> Tinkerbell 150cm160cm



I'm not sure if heights vary from park to park though. Also these are in centimeters.


----------



## AliSW

Wow thanks for all the info again  I'm not sure how I would do on the acting part but I can practice!
What else do they look for for face? What would a good body size be with my height? Would smaller eyes be bad? Are long legs good? Does hair color matter? I don't know if you know very specific things or anything, I'm just very curious to see how I would fit haha.


----------



## PrincessMegan

I know for face, hair color doesnt matter. Everyone wears wigs. even if you do have the same hair color as the character your friends with.


----------



## ipodluvr287

AliSW said:


> Wow thanks for all the info again  I'm not sure how I would do on the acting part but I can practice!
> What else do they look for for face? What would a good body size be with my height? Would smaller eyes be bad? Are long legs good? Does hair color matter? I don't know if you know very specific things or anything, I'm just very curious to see how I would fit haha.



Naturally, they want girls that are skinny, but not too skinny. If you look to skinny they won't take you. Sometimes they take girls that are a LITTLE chubby, not a lot. Most of the face charcaters just look like normal girls to me. Not too skinny, not to chubby. They want eyes that look very lively and animated, but I don't think size matters that much as long as you look like the character. Obviously they don't want someone who has itty bitty eyes, but I don't think smaller eyes would be a problem as long as you fit the charcter look with them. Legs don't matter, just depends on your height. Hair color doesn't matter. EVERYBODY wears wigs.


----------



## ipodluvr287

QueenofPrideRock said:


> FWIW, I found this on disneyauditions.com for a Paris audition:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if heights vary from park to park though. Also these are in centimeters.



Some of those heights are VERY off from the ones at WDW. Even DL varies from WDW a bit from what I've seen/read. I guess heights just vary by park. Obviously, each park has a different entertainment department and different people.


----------



## AliSW

Ok, thanks again. I guess I knew they all wear wigs since that makes sense haha.
One last thing, if you try out and you don't get any part, would you have less of a chance of getting your 2nd or 3rd choice as a job? Since they could assign those to other people before all of the auditions are over.


----------



## PrincessMegan

as far as the CP im pretty sure they will assign you another role.  ive heard of alot of people getting accepted in lets say attractions and then auditioning. so there should be a role for you if you dont make entertainment


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

ipodluvr287 said:


> Some of those heights are VERY off from the ones at WDW. Even DL varies from WDW a bit from what I've seen/read. I guess heights just vary by park. Obviously, each park has a different entertainment department and different people.



I think I'm with you lol That has Wendy listed as being 5'6" at her tallest- I've never met a 5'6" Wendy at WDW. And I thought I heard somewhere that at WDW, Jasmine is one of the shorter princesses... but maybe not lol

It's very interesting to see the differences between parks.


----------



## Toffy

AliSW said:


> One last thing, if you try out and you don't get any part, would you have less of a chance of getting your 2nd or 3rd choice as a job? Since they could assign those to other people before all of the auditions are over.



They've actually changed the rules... you get placed in a second choice role BEFORE the auditions to ensure that the true quality Disney folks aren't getting shut out just because they auditioned


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

Toffy said:


> They've actually changed the rules... you get placed in a second choice role BEFORE the auditions to ensure that the true quality Disney folks aren't getting shut out just because they auditioned



That's really awesome! Great to know- Thanks!


----------



## ipodluvr287

bellaDisneydncr said:


> I think I'm with you lol That has Wendy listed as being 5'6" at her tallest- I've never met a 5'6" Wendy at WDW. And I thought I heard somewhere that at WDW, Jasmine is one of the shorter princesses... but maybe not lol
> 
> It's very interesting to see the differences between parks.



I know. Heighest Wendy goes at WDW is 5'2. That thing has Snow White listed as one of the taller princesses, and at WDW I believe she is the shortest. That thing also says Auroras are shorter than Snow White, when at WDW she is the tallest of the princesses. That thing is WAY OFF. Btw, Jasmine is kind of in the middle. She's not the shortest, but not the tallest.


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

ipodluvr287 said:


> I know. Heighest Wendy goes at WDW is 5'2. That thing has Snow White listed as one of the taller princesses, and at WDW I believe she is the shortest. That thing also says Auroras are shorter than Snow White, when at WDW she is the tallest of the princesses. That thing is WAY OFF. Btw, Jasmine is kind of in the middle. She's not the shortest, but not the tallest.


 
Please keep in mind the source - disneyauditions.com, an official Disney site, in reference to an audition for Disneyland Paris. So while some of the heights may be "WAY OFF" for WDW, they are similar enough that I thought it would be a useful post.


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

QueenofPrideRock said:


> Please keep in mind the source - disneyauditions.com, an official Disney site, in reference to an audition for Disneyland Paris. So while some of the heights may be "WAY OFF" for WDW, they are similar enough that I thought it would be a useful post.



It really was useful- I saw it before and was very interested in it. I think it's fun to see how the parks vary- and to see where I would fit in there! lol I could be Wendy there- that's a dream come true! haha ~ I don't think that we meant to say it wasn't useful, just didn't want some people who saw it to think it was the exact ones for WDW.


----------



## ipodluvr287

bellaDisneydncr said:


> It really was useful- I saw it before and was very interested in it. I think it's fun to see how the parks vary- and to see where I would fit in there! lol I could be Wendy there- that's a dream come true! haha ~ I don't think that we meant to say it wasn't useful, just didn't want some people who saw it to think it was the exact ones for WDW.



Agreed. Didn't mean to offend you, Queenofpriderock. Sorry


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

ipodluvr287 said:


> Agreed. Didn't mean to offend you, Queenofpriderock. Sorry



It's ok - I tried not to take it too personally (because I know you didn't mean it as such) but I get a bit sensitive sometimes.


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

QueenofPrideRock said:


> It's ok - I tried not to take it too personally (because I know you didn't mean it as such) but I get a bit sensitive sometimes.



eh- we all do lol


----------



## ipodluvr287

Its all right


----------



## r1009t

Okay so this a bit random but bear with me... 

For xmas my four year old little sister got a set of the disney princess barbie dolls and they are all different heights and from shortest to tallest: Ariel (mermaid), jasmine, snow white, cinderella, tiana, aurora, and belle (aurora and belle are about the same). (NB: Mulan and poca were not included)

I just thought it was intresting that they were all different heights, and thought this reflected wdw heights. Sorry if this a little to out there for some of you


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

r1009t said:


> Okay so this a bit random but bear with me...
> 
> For xmas my four year old little sister got a set of the disney princess barbie dolls and they are all different heights and from shortest to tallest: Ariel (mermaid), jasmine, snow white, cinderella, tiana, aurora, and belle (aurora and belle are about the same). (NB: Mulan and poca were not included)
> 
> I just thought it was intresting that they were all different heights, and thought this reflected wdw heights. Sorry if this a little to out there for some of you



I don't know if they're that super-duper strict on heights, or the whole mermaid Ariel shorter than legs Ariel thing. I've seen CMs hang out with both Ariel and Aurora or Ariel and Belle, etc. And as far as mermaid Ariel vs legs Ariel... well, it just makes sense for the same people to be friends with both, you know?

I agree that they have that general idea of height (Ariel-Aurora), but I think if they like your face or you are already an Entertainment CM who hangs out with certain face characters, there's more leeway. Just my $.02.


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

And on an unrelated note, I actually have a question about the audition!

For the dance - how basic are the steps? Are there any kicks and turns or is it a lot of chasse, pivot, jazz square type stuff? And if there ARE kicks/turns, are they relatively simple, like triplet turns and kick ball change type things?

(Sorry if this is an un-answerable question.)


----------



## ipodluvr287

QueenofPrideRock said:


> And on an unrelated note, I actually have a question about the audition!
> 
> For the dance - how basic are the steps? Are there any kicks and turns or is it a lot of chasse, pivot, jazz square type stuff? And if there ARE kicks/turns, are they relatively simple, like triplet turns and kick ball change type things?
> 
> (Sorry if this is an un-answerable question.)



I'm not very experienced in dance or on all these fancy terms, but from what I've read most of it is simple jazz steps. I bet Brenna could help you with this as she's been to the auditons and she's a dancer and knows all the terms. Haha


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

ipodluvr287 said:


> I'm not very experienced in dance or on all these fancy terms, but from what I've read most of it is simple jazz steps. I bet Brenna could help you with this as she's been to the auditons and she's a dancer and knows all the terms. Haha



They're fancy terms but they're relatively simple steps - must be since I can do most of them!  (Seriously, I'm a bad dancer. I learned most of this from YouTube and my beginning ballet class. Would you like the link to the jazz dance playlist I use?)


----------



## r1009t

QueenofPrideRock said:


> I don't know if they're that super-duper strict on heights, or the whole mermaid Ariel shorter than legs Ariel thing. I've seen CMs hang out with both Ariel and Aurora or Ariel and Belle, etc. And as far as mermaid Ariel vs legs Ariel... well, it just makes sense for the same people to be friends with both, you know?
> 
> I agree that they have that general idea of height (Ariel-Aurora), but I think if they like your face or you are already an Entertainment CM who hangs out with certain face characters, there's more leeway. Just my $.02.



Yeah that makes sense, but ariel's height still kind of bothers me, because grotto ariel is usually tiny (NB: MAGIC SPOILER COMING) and I'd imagine because her legs have to comfortablly fit inside the rock to pedal the tail there's not much room for height leeway. And then, when you have legs ariel being much taller than that (I personally havn't seen a 5'7 Ariel but from what I've read it's possible), I feel like that would lead to discrepencies that disney is much to smart to allow.


----------



## PrincessMegan

what do you mean she has to fit into the rock? i know someone who was friends with ariel and she wore the fin...


----------



## Berlioz70

QueenofPrideRock said:


> And on an unrelated note, I actually have a question about the audition!
> 
> For the dance - how basic are the steps? Are there any kicks and turns or is it a lot of chasse, pivot, jazz square type stuff? And if there ARE kicks/turns, are they relatively simple, like triplet turns and kick ball change type things?
> 
> (Sorry if this is an un-answerable question.)



The most difficult turn was a single pirouette. One time we did a pique turn, which is not difficult in itself, but it was crazy fast (1/2 count) and went into another move right out of it. I've done a grand Battement and a hitch kick at the auditions as well.  



r1009t said:


> legs have to comfortablly fit inside the rock to pedal



Not positive, but I believe the pedal is DLR not WDW.


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

Berlioz70 said:


> The most difficult turn was a single pirouette. One time we did a pique turn, which is not difficult in itself, but it was crazy fast (1/2 count) and went into another move right out of it. I've done a grand Battement and a hitch kick at the auditions as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Not positive, but I believe the pedal is DLR not WDW.



Thanks for the info.  I'm really bad at pirouettes because I'm a terrible spotter, but I have time to practice between now and CP auditions.


----------



## ipodluvr287

QueenofPrideRock said:


> They're fancy terms but they're relatively simple steps - must be since I can do most of them!  (Seriously, I'm a bad dancer. I learned most of this from YouTube and my beginning ballet class. Would you like the link to the jazz dance playlist I use?)



I would like the link. Thanks


----------



## Joanna71985

Berlioz70 said:


> Not positive, but I believe the pedal is DLR not WDW.



The Grotto used to have a pedal. But it is not there anymore.


----------



## ipodluvr287

r1009t said:


> Yeah that makes sense, but ariel's height still kind of bothers me, because grotto ariel is usually tiny (NB: MAGIC SPOILER COMING) and I'd imagine because her legs have to comfortablly fit inside the rock to pedal the tail there's not much room for height leeway. And then, when you have legs ariel being much taller than that (I personally havn't seen a 5'7 Ariel but from what I've read it's possible), I feel like that would lead to discrepencies that disney is much to smart to allow.



I read a post on here from someone who is friends with Ariel and she said most people do legs and tail. She only did legs though because she couldn't fit into the seashells. They were a bit too small if you get what I'm sayin. They approved her as legs only. It is true shorter girls can do tail only (you obviously won't be able to tell her real height because of the tail), but most do both. Btw, I have seen a legs Ariel who was around 5'6-5'7.

Also, No pedal at WDW. She wears the fin. I've seen her flop them around and put them up on the rock before like she's in the fetal position sort of, if that makes since. I think you may be thinking of DL. I think they do that there.


----------



## Joanna71985

ipodluvr287 said:


> Also, No pedal at WDW. She wears the fin. I've seen her flop them around and put them up on the rock before like she's in the fetal position sort of, if that makes since. I think you may be thinking of DL. I think they do that there.



There was a pedal at WDW until recently. It was removed after the Grotto was refurbished.


----------



## PrincessMegan

Hey guys so about the whole princess's beeing different heights. I know someone who was friends with ariel legs and fins ahah and cinderella and aurora. I know people were wondering about some princesses being taller than others but at least in her case if they like you enough for a certain princess youll get it.  aurora is supposed to be a taller princess apparently and she obviously didnt grow when she had sets with aurora


----------



## r1009t

Joanna71985 said:


> There was a pedal at WDW until recently. It was removed after the Grotto was refurbished.



I wonder why they removed it? And how on earth does Ariel walk backstage in a very realistic looking tail?


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

ipodluvr287 said:


> I would like the link. Thanks



I actually have 3 dance playlists -
1. Basics of Broadway Jazz Dancing (a series by one instructor)
2. Dance videos (more of a hodgepodge, and some are much better than others)
3. HSM dance-alongs (mostly for fun and picking up choreography quickly, which you need to be able to do at the audition!) 

HTH!


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

QueenofPrideRock said:


> And on an unrelated note, I actually have a question about the audition!
> 
> For the dance - how basic are the steps? Are there any kicks and turns or is it a lot of chasse, pivot, jazz square type stuff? And if there ARE kicks/turns, are they relatively simple, like triplet turns and kick ball change type things?
> 
> (Sorry if this is an un-answerable question.)



I think I'm repeating a lot of what Brenna said, but since I have been through 2 of the more advanced dance stuff that I would go ahead and say my experiences. There were a lot of jazz squares, chasse's, pivots, and ball-changes- basic dance stuff. I think the hardest turn I had was a single pirouette, like Brenna. I know that in the more advanced dance the last time i did it, the choreographer told us that the dance was choreographed to get more difficult the further in to it. So the beginning was the easiest and the end was the most difficult they would ask of you. This was so that they could see where your level was. 



r1009t said:


> Yeah that makes sense, but ariel's height still kind of bothers me, because grotto ariel is usually tiny (NB: MAGIC SPOILER COMING) and I'd imagine because her legs have to comfortablly fit inside the rock to pedal the tail there's not much room for height leeway. And then, when you have legs ariel being much taller than that (I personally havn't seen a 5'7 Ariel but from what I've read it's possible), I feel like that would lead to discrepencies that disney is much to smart to allow.





ipodluvr287 said:


> I read a post on here from someone who is friends with Ariel and she said most people do legs and tail. She only did legs though because she couldn't fit into the seashells. They were a bit too small if you get what I'm sayin. They approved her as legs only. It is true shorter girls can do tail only (you obviously won't be able to tell her real height because of the tail), but most do both. Btw, I have seen a legs Ariel who was around 5'6-5'7.
> 
> Also, No pedal at WDW. She wears the fin. I've seen her flop them around and put them up on the rock before like she's in the fetal position sort of, if that makes since. I think you may be thinking of DL. I think they do that there.



I had the same question before about whether fins Ariel was shorter than legs Ariel (Because I know Ariel in Voyage is usually shorter than meet'n'greet Ariels due to her fin.) and was told that the same girls play both. And yes, she does wear the fin- my favorite youtube video of Ariel is her laying on her side with her fin up on the rock with her. She then had the little girl that was with her do the same- it was so cute.



r1009t said:


> I wonder why they removed it? And how on earth does Ariel walk backstage in a very realistic looking tail?



I'm guessing she gets carried off  That's the only way I can think of.

Sorry for the long post guys! Had a lot to say tonight lol


----------



## ipodluvr287

bellaDisneydncr said:


> I had the same question before about whether fins Ariel was shorter than legs Ariel (Because I know Ariel in Voyage is usually shorter than meet'n'greet Ariels due to her fin.) and was told that the same girls play both. And yes, she does wear the fin- my favorite youtube video of Ariel is her laying on her side with her fin up on the rock with her. She then had the little girl that was with her do the same- it was so cute.



Actually, Ariel in Voyage of the Little Memraid is an equity actress which means she had to go to a special audition for singers and she's a part of the union. They don't hire her through character casting. Btw, I would also guess that Ariel is carried out to meet n greets.


----------



## ipodluvr287

QueenofPrideRock said:


> I actually have 3 dance playlists -
> 1. Basics of Broadway Jazz Dancing (a series by one instructor)
> 2. Dance videos (more of a hodgepodge, and some are much better than others)
> 3. HSM dance-alongs (mostly for fun and picking up choreography quickly, which you need to be able to do at the audition!)
> 
> HTH!



Thanks so much


----------



## Berlioz70

I do not want to give away magic so I'm going to just hint at this...

Have you noticed that you can only see Ariel in her grotto when you are physically meeting her? There is a reason for that... picking up and carrying her away would be a huge safety concern!!


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

ipodluvr287 said:


> Actually, Ariel in Voyage of the Little Memraid is an equity actress which means she had to go to a special audition for singers and she's a part of the union. They don't hire her through character casting. Btw, I would also guess that Ariel is carried out to meet n greets.



I knew this, that's why I asked on here a long time ago if meet'n'greet fins Ariel was shorter, too. I knew that the special auditions said a shorter height and wondered if it was the same for meet'n'greets.



Berlioz70 said:


> I do not want to give away magic so I'm going to just hint at this...
> 
> Have you noticed that you can only see Ariel in her grotto when you are physically meeting her? There is a reason for that... picking up and carrying her away would be a huge safety concern!!



I have noticed that- it's such a simple, yet highly effective touch. Gotta love those imagineers lol


----------



## ipodluvr287

bellaDisneydncr said:


> I knew this, that's why I asked on here a long time ago if meet'n'greet fins Ariel was shorter, too. I knew that the special auditions said a shorter height and wondered if it was the same for meet'n'greets.



Meet n greet fins Ariel can be shorter than meet n greet legs Ariel because of the tail. I don't think there's that much of a height difference though. Probably only a couple inches.


----------



## SandrA9810

Just throwing this out there... I was a photopass photographer when they made the changes to Ariel's Grotto. 

The rocks are curved so you can't see her standing in line. There's been several occasions of people walking up the exit and ruining the magic. But the entrance attendant is usually supposed to pay attention to this. 

With the new fin, she can waddle till she's backstage. There's some way to move the tail bottom so she can walk off. 
With the old rock design, the back of the rock opened up for her to sit down, with a foot pedal to move her fin. And "sea weed" was placed around her waist/thighs to cover up the differences. It totally wierded me out to see her with sweats and shells on.


I've seen some really short princesses before. But you've got the fairies now too for the "too short for a regular princess". I knew a Belle that got to be a fairy. She really was way too petite for Belle. But with the dresses, and some of the shorter ones tend to sit more, guests never notice the difference.


----------



## ZeroToHero

Sooo.. that second link doesn't work - it's private?

But I have now requested some jazz dance DVDs from the library... for 8 year olds. 

The series is "Tinkerbell Dance Studio" 

Think it's a sign?


----------



## ipodluvr287

ZeroToHero said:


> Sooo.. that second link doesn't work - it's private?
> 
> But I have now requested some jazz dance DVDs from the library... for 8 year olds.
> 
> The series is "Tinkerbell Dance Studio"
> 
> Think it's a sign?



Hahaha


----------



## ipodluvr287

SandrA9810 said:


> Just throwing this out there... I was a photopass photographer when they made the changes to Ariel's Grotto.
> 
> The rocks are curved so you can't see her standing in line. There's been several occasions of people walking up the exit and ruining the magic. But the entrance attendant is usually supposed to pay attention to this.
> 
> With the new fin, she can waddle till she's backstage. There's some way to move the tail bottom so she can walk off.
> With the old rock design, the back of the rock opened up for her to sit down, with a foot pedal to move her fin. And "sea weed" was placed around her waist/thighs to cover up the differences. It totally wierded me out to see her with sweats and shells on.
> 
> 
> I've seen some really short princesses before. But you've got the fairies now too for the "too short for a regular princess". I knew a Belle that got to be a fairy. She really was way too petite for Belle. But with the dresses, and some of the shorter ones tend to sit more, guests never notice the difference.




This makes perfect sense.


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

SandrA9810 said:


> With the new fin, she can waddle till she's backstage. There's some way to move the tail bottom so she can walk off.
> With the old rock design, the back of the rock opened up for her to sit down, with a foot pedal to move her fin. And "sea weed" was placed around her waist/thighs to cover up the differences. It totally wierded me out to see her with sweats and shells on.



That's really awesome- and makes a lot of sense looking back at the two different fins... Thanks for filling us all in!


----------



## ZeroToHero

So I have a question... say you do make it through auditions, etc. and you get to work as a face character....

Do you put on your own makeup every day, or are there cosmetologists who do wigs and makeup for you?


----------



## r1009t

SandrA9810 said:


> Just throwing this out there... I was a photopass photographer when they made the changes to Ariel's Grotto.
> 
> The rocks are curved so you can't see her standing in line. There's been several occasions of people walking up the exit and ruining the magic. But the entrance attendant is usually supposed to pay attention to this.
> 
> With the new fin, she can waddle till she's backstage. There's some way to move the tail bottom so she can walk off.
> With the old rock design, the back of the rock opened up for her to sit down, with a foot pedal to move her fin. And "sea weed" was placed around her waist/thighs to cover up the differences. It totally wierded me out to see her with sweats and shells on.
> 
> 
> I've seen some really short princesses before. But you've got the fairies now too for the "too short for a regular princess". I knew a Belle that got to be a fairy. She really was way too petite for Belle. But with the dresses, and some of the shorter ones tend to sit more, guests never notice the difference.



That's so interesting, thanks for answering my question. Any idea why they changed it? Have you ever seen any girls who look too tall to be princesses?


----------



## r1009t

ZeroToHero said:


> So I have a question... say you do make it through auditions, etc. and you get to work as a face character....
> 
> Do you put on your own makeup every day, or are there cosmetologists who do wigs and makeup for you?



I could be wrong, but I'm pretty sure you're trained in how to do it yourself, at least at DLR you are. I would imagine that to have that many cosmetologists would be very expensive and unpractical.


----------



## SandrA9810

Wigs are done for you, but you do your own make up. 

I've never noticed a tall princess per se. But the dresses are in different sizes, so you don't always realize it.
Now you can tell the difference between a skinny and not so skinny princess.


I don't know if it's been mentioned before or not, you have to be able to do fur before they approve you for face. That way you can do any role they need you for. But generally you don't get pulled to fur too often.


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

ZeroToHero said:


> So I have a question... say you do make it through auditions, etc. and you get to work as a face character....
> 
> Do you put on your own makeup every day, or are there cosmetologists who do wigs and makeup for you?



Reiterating a previous post but yes, you are trained to do your own makeup.


----------



## ZeroToHero

SandrA9810 said:


> I don't know if it's been mentioned before or not, you have to be able to do fur before they approve you for face. That way you can do any role they need you for. But generally you don't get pulled to fur too often.




How does that work? You get trained for both? Or you start out as fur and then go into face? If they pull you in advance, I guess I just don't get when you would learn about how to do fur and when they would approve you if they already pulled you...

It's a very complicated process, I know. 


Also - thank you to everyone for your answers about makeup and hair...


----------



## SandrA9810

When you audition, you're fitted for fur characters in your height. It's more about getting approved for the look, rather than doing anything more than face. 

There's days that you can be scheduled as a back up, then you pretty much go where ever some one has called out. So it can be fur or face. 

You're also taught all the autographs for characters you can do. But a lot of them share the same penmanship, that it's easy to learn several of them, even if they're not in your height.


----------



## Macca1111

QueenofPrideRock said:


> Reiterating a previous post but yes, you are trained to do your own makeup.


Question about makeup if you're not pulled for face...I got several tattoos that are semi visible in normal clothes because I thought I was never going to get to work for Disney.  I realize they can't be visible, and my first roommate was a theater major who taught me how to cover them up, but I was wondering if that's something Disney can train me to do better so they look their best (and by best I mean most hidden). Thanks!


----------



## ZeroToHero

Macca1111 said:


> Question about makeup if you're not pulled for face...I got several tattoos that are semi visible in normal clothes because I thought I was never going to get to work for Disney.  I realize they can't be visible, and my first roommate was a theater major who taught me how to cover them up, but I was wondering if that's something Disney can train me to do better so they look their best (and by best I mean most hidden). Thanks!



....Have I realized you're over here yet? If not - woah,  you're over here too!

That's very exciting - I didn't know you were trying out for the College Program too. Did you already set up your interview?


----------



## ipodluvr287

I found this cool website with a bunch of pics of face charcaters on it, if you guys want to look. 

http://facecharactersgalore.tumblr.com/


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

ipodluvr287 said:


> I found this cool website with a bunch of pics of face charcaters on it, if you guys want to look.
> 
> http://facecharactersgalore.tumblr.com/



Love it! Because fyfc seems to have disappeared off the face of the earth.  Thanks for posting!


----------



## heyhowdyhey

iduno if anybody can answer it since it might be like a disney secret if you cant answer it on here you can pm me or something. but after you make the audition what do you do for like the training and all of that. and is learning the autographs hard...


----------



## ipodluvr287

QueenofPrideRock said:


> Love it! Because fyfc seems to have disappeared off the face of the earth.  Thanks for posting!



I was looking at fyfc this morning. It hasn't been updated in like a week, but I'm sure some more pics will be posted soon.


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

ipodluvr287 said:


> I was looking at fyfc this morning. It hasn't been updated in like a week, but I'm sure some more pics will be posted soon.



she's back, actually!


----------



## dancinchika0411

Hey,
I've read through a bunch of the pages in this discussion, but I may have missed the info i'm looking for. I'm being a dork and compiling a list of princess/fairy/all girls heights. 
So if anyone knows the height ranges for these characters i'd be very grateful. 

Tiana
Stepsisters/Tremaine Family
Mulan

Thanks!


----------



## SandrA9810

autographs are easy to learn. And there's a great big book of all of them. Heck, i wasn't in entertainment but i can do almost any of the furs you can meet in the parks. And in all the breakroom's there's a profile of each character, with autograph so you can practice between sets.

Mickey's handwriting is the only one that has a full alphabet to it. Maybe minnie's. 
There's some chatacters that share the same penmanship... Pooh's is a popular style. Goofy, baloo, and tigger all seem to share some of the same styles (and they're all similar heights). Not many are cursive, so it's easy... Donald's has a hard one if you do it right. Most just chicken scratch it which looks awful.


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

heyhowdyhey said:


> iduno if anybody can answer it since it might be like a disney secret if you cant answer it on here you can pm me or something. but after you make the audition what do you do for like the training and all of that. and is learning the autographs hard...



I think Sandra above me answered your autograph question- but most of us here haven't gone through the whole process of training. We're here talking because we haven't gotten jobs and still don't know everything lol So it may take a while for your question to be answered- Sorry!

-----------------------------

btw everyone- if you've looked at fyfc, did you see the heights entry? pretty interesting and I believe pretty accurate.- the link in it is interesting, too.


----------



## Berlioz70

Too be honest, do not worry to much about heights for face. If your short you obviously can't be a villain and visa versa but I know of a girl who gets to hang out with Alice and Aurora who are obviously in different height ranges. If you look enough like the character they'll pull you.


----------



## r1009t

Berlioz70 said:


> Too be honest, do not worry to much about heights for face. If your short you obviously can't be a villain and visa versa but I know of a girl who gets to hang out with Alice and Aurora who are obviously in different height ranges. If you look enough like the character they'll pull you.



Thanks, this very helpful and especially because it's coming from an expert


----------



## ipodluvr287

dancinchika0411 said:


> Hey,
> I've read through a bunch of the pages in this discussion, but I may have missed the info i'm looking for. I'm being a dork and compiling a list of princess/fairy/all girls heights.
> So if anyone knows the height ranges for these characters i'd be very grateful.
> 
> Tiana
> Stepsisters/Tremaine Family
> Mulan
> 
> Thanks!



I think Mulan may start around 5'4, but honestly I've seen tall ones and short ones. I don't think they care that much as long as they can find an asian girl somewhere between 5'4-5'7. There probably aren't that many asians who fit that descrpition, so they're kinda desperate. The rest I don't know, but I'd guess that Tiana, Anistasia, and Drizella fall around the normal height ranges of about 54'-5'7. Lady Tremaine however is quite a bit taller from what I've seen. Probably around 5'10.


----------



## ipodluvr287

Berlioz70 said:


> Too be honest, do not worry to much about heights for face. If your short you obviously can't be a villain and visa versa but I know of a girl who gets to hang out with Alice and Aurora who are obviously in different height ranges. If you look enough like the character they'll pull you.



Well said


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

I auditioned for Spring 2010 but did not pass - my interview is in about an hour and I'm FREAKING OUT that I won't be eligible to audition because of the 6-month rule. Does anyone have a for-sure answer on this one? :


----------



## r1009t

QueenofPrideRock said:


> I auditioned for Spring 2010 but did not pass - my interview is in about an hour and I'm FREAKING OUT that I won't be eligible to audition because of the 6-month rule. Does anyone have a for-sure answer on this one? :



No, but wishing you luck and lots of pixie dust


----------



## ipodluvr287

QueenofPrideRock said:


> I auditioned for Spring 2010 but did not pass - my interview is in about an hour and I'm FREAKING OUT that I won't be eligible to audition because of the 6-month rule. Does anyone have a for-sure answer on this one? :



Depends. When was your spring audition and when is your next audition?


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

QueenofPrideRock said:


> I auditioned for Spring 2010 but did not pass - my interview is in about an hour and I'm FREAKING OUT that I won't be eligible to audition because of the 6-month rule. Does anyone have a for-sure answer on this one? :



I always thought the 6 month rule was just for FT/PT/Seasonal... but maybe I'm wrong- don't flip out too much. Just ask during your interview. I highly doubt they're going to tell you no. Good luck and lots of pixie dust on your interview!



Berlioz70 said:


> Too be honest, do not worry to much about heights for face. If your short you obviously can't be a villain and visa versa but I know of a girl who gets to hang out with Alice and Aurora who are obviously in different height ranges. If you look enough like the character they'll pull you.



Alice and Aurora- that's pretty awesome!


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

Just finished my phone interview and will be auditioning for Fall!


----------



## ipodluvr287

QueenofPrideRock said:


> Just finished my phone interview and will be auditioning for Fall!



Good luck! Hope you make it


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

QueenofPrideRock said:


> Just finished my phone interview and will be auditioning for Fall!



woohoo!!!


----------



## Berlioz70

bellaDisneydncr said:


> Alice and Aurora- that's pretty awesome!



I just rechecked my height chart... turns out Alice tops out at 5'4 and Aurora starts at 5'4 so one girl can be both without it being way off. Just wanted to update!


----------



## ZeroToHero

Do they teach you nuances and things for the characters? 

Examples being... the Stepsisters, do they recommend a way of speaking, and that hilarious laugh I hear so much on youtube? And for Princesses, certain phrases to say and such? 

Or do you mostly make it up as you get into the character?


----------



## ipodluvr287

Berlioz70 said:


> I just rechecked my height chart... turns out Alice tops out at 5'4 and Aurora starts at 5'4 so one girl can be both without it being way off. Just wanted to update!



That's cool. I didn't know Alice ended at 5'4. I though it was around 5'2. Interesting, thanks for sharing


----------



## ipodluvr287

ZeroToHero said:


> Do they teach you nuances and things for the characters?
> 
> Examples being... the Stepsisters, do they recommend a way of speaking, and that hilarious laugh I hear so much on youtube? And for Princesses, certain phrases to say and such?
> 
> Or do you mostly make it up as you get into the character?



From what I've read, they teach you a certain tone to use, if that makes sense. I'm sure the laugh was probably taught to them, but most of the stuff they say is straight up improv. I read a blog from a girl that was once Alice and she said most of the stuff she did was made up on the spot. You just have to be a fast thinker.


----------



## ZeroToHero

Definitely can do that... I did improv for a while, so I'm good with coming up with stuff on the spot... albeit that was for plays from the 1500s, but we'll ignore that point.. 

I'm more worried about accents and pitch...

Of course, if I even get into the Program, and if I even get into a Performer role. Sigh. I get my hopes up too easily.


----------



## ipodluvr287

ZeroToHero said:


> Definitely can do that... I did improv for a while, so I'm good with coming up with stuff on the spot... albeit that was for plays from the 1500s, but we'll ignore that point..
> 
> I'm more worried about accents and pitch...
> 
> Of course, if I even get into the Program, and if I even get into a Performer role. Sigh. I get my hopes up too easily.



From what I've read, they give you enough time in training to get all that stuff right. Getting your hopes up is fine, just don't get them up too high. Don't worry, I'm the same way


----------



## heyhowdyhey

i know im prob way too tall but what is the height for peter pan..
and if im 6 is there any face character i could be?


----------



## ipodluvr287

heyhowdyhey said:


> i know im prob way too tall but what is the height for peter pan..
> and if im 6 is there any face character i could be?



He's pretty short. I'd guess around 5'5. If you're about 6' then you could have a good chance at being a prince. They are usually pretty tall. The most common prince is probably Prince Philip (Sleeping Beauty's prince) and you're perfect height for him


----------



## heyhowdyhey

what about the mad hatter? im really getting my hopes up lol cuz i have like not freckles iduno wat they are on my face but soo i know i prob wont get a face character but im really happy if i get fur but i actually be more happy if i get into the cp


----------



## Toffy

Peter is 5'0 to 5'2 I believe... I auditioned with a guy who got pulled for Peter (and was also Peter for DLR for a bit) and he was wayyyy short.


----------



## ZeroToHero

Peter Pan was about as tall or shorter than me when I met him on the Family Magic Tour, so yeah, 5'5" or shorter is right.


----------



## ipodluvr287

heyhowdyhey said:


> what about the mad hatter? im really getting my hopes up lol cuz i have like not freckles iduno wat they are on my face but soo i know i prob wont get a face character but im really happy if i get fur but i actually be more happy if i get into the cp



I think he's a bit taller, but I'm not sure if he's quite 6'.


----------



## Joanna71985

bellaDisneydncr said:


> I always thought the 6 month rule was just for FT/PT/Seasonal... but maybe I'm wrong- don't flip out too much. Just ask during your interview. I highly doubt they're going to tell you no. Good luck and lots of pixie dust on your interview!



The 6-month period does apply for CPs too



QueenofPrideRock said:


> I auditioned for Spring 2010 but did not pass - my interview is in about an hour and I'm FREAKING OUT that I won't be eligible to audition because of the 6-month rule. Does anyone have a for-sure answer on this one? :



CPs do fall under the 6-month period. When did you audition for Spring? Maybe the Fall audition will be past the 6-month mark


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

Joanna71985 said:


> The 6-month period does apply for CPs too
> 
> 
> 
> CPs do fall under the 6-month period. When did you audition for Spring? Maybe the Fall audition will be past the 6-month mark



She invited me to the next audition without a problem... the spring audition was at the beginning of Nov.


----------



## SandrA9810

They'll teach you certain ways to act as that character. Like Mickey loves every one, but donald has a temper and can be rude or throw a tantrum. As for sayings, they'll teach you catch phrases that characters use. But I'd just watch the movie over and over to pick up on voice pitch and story line. Some kids go in there knowing "EVERYTHING" about you and will talk it up. Most the other kids just go in there awestruck they're meeting a princess and can't even speak a word (although they'll ramble to mom and dad while waiting in line). But kids don't seem shy to talk to fur characters, when they can't talk back.

I don't know how long they take to teach you autographs, but they do make sure you can do it right before sending you out there. 

I was great at charades with the characters, of course I also tried to get to know who I was working with. So when the character did something I was able to "translate it". Even attendants don't take the time to learn what the characters are trying to do. 


I really tried my best to be on good terms with entertainment, mostly because i didn't want to piss them off. Even after I left, or I only worked with them a few times, I've had people come up to me and say "you're a photographer aren't you"... yeah... "you're really good at it, I liked working with you". Of course my first character experience working was with Donald at Camp Minnie Mickey (with Katie, dunno where she is now)... she was really fiesty and she would let it be known even on stage. I managed to keep her happy, and that taught me how to be a good photographer. Like if our radio was at donald's kiosk, and I'd have to use it. She'd litterally shove the "bad" photographer out the exit and demand I stay there to be her photographer. 


Be careful if you're working in a group setting, like toontown, where it's one character after the next. Because regulars will move the line, and you can back it up... then they get pissed at you.. and well it doesn't look pretty. (it happens if you have a slow photographer too) There was a donald in toon town, who was very moody and would rush through people and if goofy's line got backed up to his side, he'd go over to goofy's side and start causing trouble to tell you to speed up. He also did not like photographers and would get pissed if we took more than three shots. Same thing with dining, you're all spaced out a certain amount, and if another character catches up to you, they start working the section backwards. And then you've got people walking over to them thinking they got skipped. 

So much to learn... sorry I'm not trying to scare you or anything. But just becareful or regular CMs, some of them can be nasty.


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

SandrA9810 said:


> So much to learn... sorry I'm not trying to scare you or anything.



You're not scaring me at all- I love all of your info!! Thanks for coming here and giving us tips and a little bit of an inside look.


----------



## SandrA9810

I loved working with entertainment... I just never wanted to be part of it. Of course the amount of breaks they get over photopass was kinda tempting. But I got paid more... you win some, you loose some. 

I also worked at DAK for 18months, and over there, it wasn't a big deal that photopass hung out in the entertainment break rooms. The other parks were more seperated, and entertainment seemed to be a bit more stuck up. 
The best part, is when you go down for lightening. And well at DAK, there's no "indoor" locations for photographers to go to. So you've got 4 photographers, 12 characters, 6 or so attendants and captains, with time to kill. The stories were so funny. And during the summer time when rain could last like 2 hours or more were just great. 
See working toon town or character connection is great because it's indoors and air conditioned. But when you work outside and get to go down for rain, well then you get extra breaks. And the indoor locations get slammed because of people trying to get out of the rain. 

If you work with photopass, try to get to know your photographer. It can really help make things go smoother. And there's actually a couple of photographer's that were entertainment. Harry, he works at Animal Kingdom has been with the company for like 10yrs, he was friends with Pluto. He's a really really fun guy to work with.


----------



## ipodluvr287

SandrA9810 said:


> I loved working with entertainment... I just never wanted to be part of it. Of course the amount of breaks they get over photopass was kinda tempting. But I got paid more... you win some, you loose some.
> 
> I also worked at DAK for 18months, and over there, it wasn't a big deal that photopass hung out in the entertainment break rooms. The other parks were more seperated, and entertainment seemed to be a bit more stuck up.
> The best part, is when you go down for lightening. And well at DAK, there's no "indoor" locations for photographers to go to. So you've got 4 photographers, 12 characters, 6 or so attendants and captains, with time to kill. The stories were so funny. And during the summer time when rain could last like 2 hours or more were just great.
> See working toon town or character connection is great because it's indoors and air conditioned. But when you work outside and get to go down for rain, well then you get extra breaks. And the indoor locations get slammed because of people trying to get out of the rain.
> 
> If you work with photopass, try to get to know your photographer. It can really help make things go smoother. And there's actually a couple of photographer's that were entertainment. Harry, he works at Animal Kingdom has been with the company for like 10yrs, he was friends with Pluto. He's a really really fun guy to work with.



Thanks for all the info. It really is a great help


----------



## Joanna71985

SandrA9810 said:


> I was great at charades with the characters, of course I also tried to get to know who I was working with. So when the character did something I was able to "translate it". Even attendants don't take the time to learn what the characters are trying to do.
> 
> 
> I really tried my best to be on good terms with entertainment, mostly because i didn't want to piss them off. Even after I left, or I only worked with them a few times, I've had people come up to me and say "you're a photographer aren't you"... yeah... "you're really good at it, I liked working with you". Of course my first character experience working was with Donald at Camp Minnie Mickey (with Katie, dunno where she is now)... she was really fiesty and she would let it be known even on stage. I managed to keep her happy, and that taught me how to be a good photographer. Like if our radio was at donald's kiosk, and I'd have to use it. She'd litterally shove the "bad" photographer out the exit and demand I stay there to be her photographer.



I wouldn't say that about all attendants. I was very good with character charades, and knowing what they were trying to say.


I wish I knew where Katie is now. I loved working with her at Camp.


----------



## SandrA9810

i'm just saying that there's good and bad apples in every group. And even though it wasn't my "job" to do these things, i tried my best to work with entertainment. And there were times when i had to play attendant and photographer because they wanted to stand around and do nothing.
But there were some great ones to work with, sadly my favorite one passed away a couple years ago. Ray, he worked main street with the trolley and family fun day parade. And the older guy in toontown princess b room. He really made it easy on every one.

All i know about katie is she went to parade for a while and i don't know how much of meet and greets she works. But i have some great pictures with her. And she hated minnie, but mickey even more...


----------



## Berlioz70

I know a Katie in BPB/Fant! in that height range, I wonder if it's her? small world!


----------



## SandrA9810

JoAnna: It's you!!!!!! HAHA... I didn't recognize the photo cause I was on my phone. That's so funny.


Katie told me she did wrestling stuff over at universal studios. And she used to have a huge thing for one of the photographers.


----------



## Joanna71985

SandrA9810 said:


> JoAnna: It's you!!!!!! HAHA... I didn't recognize the photo cause I was on my phone. That's so funny.
> 
> 
> Katie told me she did wrestling stuff over at universal studios. And she used to have a huge thing for one of the photographers.



Yep, it's me


Heh, why does that not surprise me


----------



## Macca1111

ZeroToHero said:


> ....Have I realized you're over here yet? If not - woah,  you're over here too!
> 
> That's very exciting - I didn't know you were trying out for the College Program too. Did you already set up your interview?



Sorry I didn't respond right away...a conglomeration of crap happening.  I have lurked over here for quite awhile but don't post often.  Like I said, I thought I wasn't ever going to get to do the CP but now am planning on it for Fall 10, and hoping to stay through Spring 11 as well.  They come to UNC in March, so I plan to interview then.

To be fair, I didn't realize you were over here either, just in the Scrapbook area!


----------



## ZeroToHero

Macca1111 said:


> Sorry I didn't respond right away...a conglomeration of crap happening.  I have lurked over here for quite awhile but don't post often.  Like I said, I thought I wasn't ever going to get to do the CP but now am planning on it for Fall 10, and hoping to stay through Spring 11 as well.  They come to UNC in March, so I plan to interview then.
> 
> To be fair, I didn't realize you were over here either, just in the Scrapbook area!



No worries!

Although you know, 5 months away is seriously going to cut into your yearly goal.... 

Unless you bring stuff with you! You could set up in the common area. Ohhh, roommates would hate us.


----------



## Macca1111

ZeroToHero said:


> No worries!
> 
> Although you know, 5 months away is seriously going to cut into your yearly goal....
> 
> Unless you bring stuff with you! You could set up in the common area. Ohhh, roommates would hate us.



Oh, I'm planning on bringing it!  Was thinking I'll have to store it under the bed tho...which was originally why I came back over to see how big the rooms were, how tall the beds etc.


----------



## Kayticheer101

Sehsun said:


> to the DISboards!!
> 
> Yes!  Disney needs people in your height range.  According to the CP website, special consideration is given to individuals from 4'8" to 5 feet and from 6 feet to 6'3".



Question!!! Im a 5 foot 2 to five foot 3 maybe 4 female. which ones could i possible be?? Are their any good characters i could audition for?


----------



## ZeroToHero

Sigh. I am in the dead height... it sorta just hit me - "wait... I'm 5'5.."

So basically, unless I am Princess-beautiful (hah! yeah right.) or they measure me up/down, I don't have much of a chance with Character Performer.

Oh well... I'm glad I won't be heartbroken if I don't get Entertainment.. I just want to get in!


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

Kayticheer101 said:


> Question!!! Im a 5 foot 2 to five foot 3 maybe 4 female. which ones could i possible be?? Are their any good characters i could audition for?



First off, you audition for all the characters- there's really no choice in it. For face characters, I believe you are in the Wendy/Alice range- I believe you're in range of the fairies, too. For fur characters you have a lot of options:

5'0" - 5'2": Max, White Rabbit, Pooh, Robin Hood, Timon, Bashful, Grumpy, Sneezy, Sleepy, Scrooge McDuck, Terk
5'1" - 5'2": All of the characters listed above in the 5'0" to 5'2" range, plus Chip, Dale, Suzy, Perla.
5'2" - 5'4": Doc, Gideon, Happy, King Louie, Suzy, Perla, Chip, Dale, Jessie, Bullseye, Penguin


----------



## Kayticheer101

bellaDisneydncr said:


> First off, you audition for all the characters- there's really no choice in it. For face characters, I believe you are in the Wendy/Alice range- I believe you're in range of the fairies, too. For fur characters you have a lot of options:
> 
> 5'0" - 5'2": Max, White Rabbit, Pooh, Robin Hood, Timon, Bashful, Grumpy, Sneezy, Sleepy, Scrooge McDuck, Terk
> 5'1" - 5'2": All of the characters listed above in the 5'0" to 5'2" range, plus Chip, Dale, Suzy, Perla.
> 5'2" - 5'4": Doc, Gideon, Happy, King Louie, Suzy, Perla, Chip, Dale, Jessie, Bullseye, Penguin



So what exactly happens?..They tell you that yo uare working here..(wherever they put you)..and then you tell them you want to audition? or how does that go? What the whole process with that?


----------



## PidginPea

-


----------



## SandrA9810

naturally for the most part, unless you have major freckles or something. 

I never noticed the make up too heavy on face characters. And they train you on how to put it on.


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

Kayticheer101 said:


> So what exactly happens?..They tell you that yo uare working here..(wherever they put you)..and then you tell them you want to audition? or how does that go? What the whole process with that?



If you're applying for the College Program, you mark Character Performer on your Role Checklist along with the other roles you are interested in. After your interview you will then audition. If you pass the audition, you will get placed as a Character Performer. If you do not pass the audition, you will get placed in one of the other roles you selected.


----------



## r1009t

So a few questions... Say you get accepted in the cp as a character performer how many characters do you get trained in? Does it all depend on your color codes?

The other question I had is there a lot of drama in  entertainment? Especially between ft and cps?


----------



## LKD

Is skin color a big deal? 
I'm not exactly white but i'm not exactly dark either :/ 
And I'm exactly 5' without heels so I'm not sure if I can do anyone


----------



## ZeroToHero

You can do fur, and maybe a fairy? I forget which one... I don't follow the fairies...


----------



## Berlioz70

r1009t said:


> So a few questions... Say you get accepted in the cp as a character performer how many characters do you get trained in? Does it all depend on your color codes?



You are not trained "in" a character. You are trained "how" to be a character. Some heights have tons of characters and others have very little. When a character pops up on your schedule you are expected to watch the movie and become familiar with that character on your own, they will not train you on it.

The exception are face characters.



r1009t said:


> SThe other question I had is there a lot of drama in  entertainment? Especially between ft and cps?



Yes. And yes.



LKD said:


> Is skin color a big deal?
> I'm not exactly white but i'm not exactly dark either :/
> And I'm exactly 5' without heels so I'm not sure if I can do anyone



There are several characters in that range - skin color does not matter as no one will see it.


----------



## SandrA9810

at five ft, expect to do a lot of fur... Almost all the major characters are 5ft. And always in high demand.

There's drama where ever you go. Some people fit in, others don't. Hopefully you'll find a group to hangout with.


----------



## ZeroToHero

Berlioz, your mentioning movies brought up something I was wondering - if I got this opportunity, I was planning on watching the movies anyway, but then I realized, how would I?

Is there any sort of lending library that Disney has with movies? or do we have to ask around to see if anyone else brought it?


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

ZeroToHero said:


> Berlioz, your mentioning movies brought up something I was wondering - if I got this opportunity, I was planning on watching the movies anyway, but then I realized, how would I?
> 
> Is there any sort of lending library that Disney has with movies? or do we have to ask around to see if anyone else brought it?



I _think _(but I'm not sure) that the Learning Centers have Disney movies. Hopefully someone who's done the program will be able to confirm or deny this.


----------



## r1009t

Berlioz70 said:


> You are not trained "in" a character. You are trained "how" to be a character. Some heights have tons of characters and others have very little. When a character pops up on your schedule you are expected to watch the movie and become familiar with that character on your own, they will not train you on it.
> 
> The exception are face characters.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. And yes.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info


----------



## Berlioz70

ZeroToHero said:


> Berlioz, your mentioning movies brought up something I was wondering - if I got this opportunity, I was planning on watching the movies anyway, but then I realized, how would I?
> 
> Is there any sort of lending library that Disney has with movies? or do we have to ask around to see if anyone else brought it?





QueenofPrideRock said:


> I _think _(but I'm not sure) that the Learning Centers have Disney movies. Hopefully someone who's done the program will be able to confirm or deny this.



Yep - the Learning Center has movies. The easiest one to get to is at Vista, there is also a pretty big one at MK. You would have to have your own TV and DVD player (or a computer) to watch the movies.


----------



## r1009t

SandrA9810 said:


> at five ft, expect to do a lot of fur... Almost all the major characters are 5ft. And always in high demand.
> 
> There's drama where ever you go. Some people fit in, others don't. Hopefully you'll find a group to hangout with.



I guess what I mean is that the drama in entertainment seems a little more um, pronounced than in other departments. I could be totally wrong, maybe it's just the blogs I've been reading. (when I mentioned the drama between ft and cps I guess I got the impression that many ft's in entertainment think that cps are stealing their livelihoods?)


----------



## SandrA9810

that's everywhere. But i have noticed some FT take their princess role a bit too seriously. And some of them do grip a lot, especially ones that are starting to show their age...

But as a CP, you're guarunteed like 32hrs. And during the slow season, FT can be down on hours too and blame it on CPs taking hours away.

And i loved the learning center. Besides the ones at the housing, they can do internal transfers of books and media to a location for you.

I love the DU and Studios learning center.
 But i also knew the cast at MK well. Epcot's is open the latest, besides housing ones.
Studios is a bit hard to find, but MK is at the mouth of the tunnel, epcot is in the cast service building. DAK is at pride rock, the food court. DU is just inside the doors to the right. And DTD is in the back of the lot by PI side.


----------



## ZeroToHero

SandrA9810 said:


> that's everywhere. But i have noticed some FT take their princess role a bit too seriously. And some of them do grip a lot, especially ones that are starting to show their age...



Is that kind of like "Santa Santa" from David Sedaris' "The Santaland Diaries?" If anyone has read that, of course.

I know a guy who works as an actor on a boat, and he insists that you call him Captain K_________ C__________... even when you're not working.


----------



## ipodluvr287

r1009t said:


> I guess what I mean is that the drama in entertainment seems a little more um, pronounced than in other departments. I could be totally wrong, maybe it's just the blogs I've been reading. (when I mentioned the drama between ft and cps I guess I got the impression that many ft's in entertainment think that cps are stealing their livelihoods?)



Which blogs are you reading? I would love to read some new blogs.


----------



## PennyLou

To be honest I've never had a huge problem in entertanment with Drama but I do know that they have been being in a lot of CPs in height ranges that dont have a ton of roles and then giving all the hours to the CPs cuz they get paid less, so then the FT people get whats called grid time. This means they sit and do nothing and get paid but its boring and people dont want to do it. 

as far as more drama, actors and airtiest are just dramatic people so it comes with the job lol but its not the end of the world stuff most of the time. so if you ara cool and get along with people you'll be fine..

to whoever was 5ft and is light but like supre white was the question one of the fairs is hispanic so shes tan and one if a lighter skin black so you might have a shot at face.. other then that though fur doesn't matter.


----------



## r1009t

That's intresting... How old do you have to be to no longer be a princess? Is it all about how you age?

zerotohero- I love david sedaris but I've never heard of that essay... I've got one of his audio books.

ipodluvr- I'll pm you the links.


----------



## SandrA9810

There's no age cap on it. There's one Cindy that's like mid 20's, but doesn't look older than 18. I'm going to be 26 and most people think I'm still in my teens, i'm starting to get 20 a little more often, but they're still surprised by my real age.

There's some that have been casted for so long in the role, that I guess Disney has a hard time taking them out of the role. I would notice it a lot in the pictures, but that was usually cause I saw the different ones back to back as people came through the view stations. They just don't have that "young" look anymore.


----------



## derekparker08

Berlioz70 said:


> Yep - the Learning Center has movies. The easiest one to get to is at Vista, there is also a pretty big one at MK. You would have to have your own TV and DVD player (or a computer) to watch the movies.



Also, if you are a character performer you can go to the media center at Magic Kingdom and they have a list of movies for almost every character you can do that you can watch on one of their TV's with headphones. This is only something people in entertainment can do.


----------



## r1009t

SandrA9810 said:


> There's no age cap on it. There's one Cindy that's like mid 20's, but doesn't look older than 18. I'm going to be 26 and most people think I'm still in my teens, i'm starting to get 20 a little more often, but they're still surprised by my real age.
> 
> There's some that have been casted for so long in the role, that I guess Disney has a hard time taking them out of the role. I would notice it a lot in the pictures, but that was usually cause I saw the different ones back to back as people came through the view stations. They just don't have that "young" look anymore.



Do the girls who lose the "young" look do fur, get transferred to another position, or just get terminated?


----------



## SandrA9810

usually casted for something else. There's still a lot of things to do in entertainment without being a face character. Like the parade dancers.


----------



## PennyLou

the way you say to they then do fur. all face roles also do fur, I mean some of them dont do it often but to do face you have to be traind in fur.. 

I don't do face as I am to tall for most and I was told my teeth are to small to play a villan that doenst smile.. but I'm working on getting past that anyway, its a lot of fun to be fun and do perades and stuff, sometimes fur seems to be less stressful and A LOT more fun. I'm sure its fun to be face but some days its nice to not have to talk to the gust and smile all the time lol. 

But yea there are a ton of things to do other then face once you are trand in fur  

also I know at least one woman who aged out of snow white and went into fair god mother and shes the most wonderful FGM! She's also jsut a very kind person


----------



## cuethemusic

is it still not very likely for a CP to get a face character?


----------



## r1009t

PennyLou said:


> the way you say to they then do fur. all face roles also do fur, I mean some of them dont do it often but to do face you have to be traind in fur..
> 
> I don't do face as I am to tall for most and I was told my teeth are to small to play a villan that doenst smile.. but I'm working on getting past that anyway, its a lot of fun to be fun and do perades and stuff, sometimes fur seems to be less stressful and A LOT more fun. I'm sure its fun to be face but some days its nice to not have to talk to the gust and smile all the time lol.
> 
> But yea there are a ton of things to do other then face once you are trand in fur
> 
> also I know at least one woman who aged out of snow white and went into fair god mother and shes the most wonderful FGM! She's also jsut a very kind person



When I say do they then do fur, I meant fur exclusively. Fur seems like a lot of fun and so do parade dancers, I guess I'm just curious about face because there's a lot less information out there about it. If you don't mind me asking how tall are you?


----------



## seobaina

Apologies if they've been answered elsewhere (I did read through the first few pages) but out of curiousity:

1) What height is princess height? Friend who is interested
2) Is there an age limit to be friends with a character? I'm about 5ft 1-2 and someone suggested I should go for it BUT I've got (started) my own company and just can't afford to take time out of building it up right now. I was curious about whether this was something I could come back to in the future? I'm 34 now but look about 26 apparently.

Thanks


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

seobaina said:


> Apologies if they've been answered elsewhere (I did read through the first few pages) but out of curiousity:
> 
> 1) What height is princess height? Friend who is interested
> 2) Is there an age limit to be friends with a character? I'm about 5ft 1-2 and someone suggested I should go for it BUT I've got (started) my own company and just can't afford to take time out of building it up right now. I was curious about whether this was something I could come back to in the future? I'm 34 now but look about 26 apparently.
> 
> Thanks



1) Princess height is about 5'3" - 5'7"/5'8" ish, I believe. 
2) I don't believe there is an age limit. It's more about how old or young you look. The only thing to keep in mind for age is the fact that most princesses were in their late teens when their stories happened. I'm sure Disney doesn't look for people who look like teenagers, but they definitely look for a "young" look.


----------



## seobaina

bellaDisneydncr said:


> 1) Princess height is about 5'3" - 5'7"/5'8" ish, I believe.
> 2) I don't believe there is an age limit. It's more about how old or young you look. The only thing to keep in mind for age is the fact that most princesses were in their late teens when their stories happened. I'm sure Disney doesn't look for people who look like teenagers, but they definitely look for a "young" look.



Thanks for the info. I'm too short to be a princess anyway LOL I was meaning more for fur. Thank you


----------



## SandrA9810

Most the princesses are like 16-18 in their stories. But there are the villians and fairy god mother who are "older" characters. 

CP's do get to be face characters, you just have to make it. There's not a lot of them out there because not a lot of them have the look. There's a small percentage of CP's within entertainment, and an even smaller number for face. There's only like a handful of face characters compared to fur anyways. And depending on the location, there might only be one person playing a face character for the day. But for a fur character, there's 3 groups for each hour (20min sets). Toontown is like the only location that have back to backs (2 groups). I don't know about dining... never worked there with photopass.


----------



## SandrA9810

You can be any age for fur. As long as you can keep up. There was a mickey at Camp that was much older than any one else. But she was good at what she did.


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

seobaina said:


> Thanks for the info. I'm too short to be a princess anyway LOL I was meaning more for fur. Thank you



oops! I guess I didn't read that well enough lol sorry!


----------



## mollay

PennyLou said:


> I was told my teeth are to small to play a villan that doenst smile.



Whaaaaat?!
That's my biggest fear.... I don't have a certifiably-cute button nose, and I have small teeth!  I'll never get to do Face!! ;(


----------



## teamlouise

I totally posted a reply in the wrong thread.

BUT ALSO
I'm nervous about my teeth too, because they've slipped a little since I had braces! I have the urge to go to the dentist and dig out my retainers, even though i know chances at face are ridiculous! haha


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

Ugh I know! My teeth are fine now (yay no more braces and crest whitestrips!) but I worry about my nose. I've seen some Ariels and step-sisters with not-button-noses though, so I have hope yet. 

Amazing how this makes us scrutinize every little thing, eh?


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

teamlouise said:


> BUT ALSO
> I'm nervous about my teeth too, because they've slipped a little since I had braces! I have the urge to go to the dentist and dig out my retainers, even though i know chances at face are ridiculous! haha



I've been having that freak out, too! My teeth look fine because I did have braces, but I know they're not how they were when I got my braces off. I've actually been looking for my retainers 



QueenofPrideRock said:


> Ugh I know! My teeth are fine now (yay no more braces and crest whitestrips!) but I worry about my nose. I've seen some Ariels and step-sisters with not-button-noses though, so I have hope yet.
> 
> Amazing how this makes us scrutinize every little thing, eh?



I worry about my nose all the time. It's round but it scares me that it's too round lol And yes- this is totally amazing at how it makes us so conscious of every little thing. I can't tell you how much I have scrutinized and messed with my face for this (as in my eyebrows and makeup... i haven't had surgery or anything lol)


----------



## Pure_Imagination

I'm already in the CP, but recently I've decided that being a character performer would be pretty cool. I'm 5 ft., maybe a little shorter or a tiny bit taller depending on how Disney would measure me, so I think would be in an in-demand height range so I think it would be worth it to try out. I have some dance experience too, which should help.

I've heard they do auditions for character performers all throughout the year here in Florida. Can CPs audition or is that only for full/part time roles?


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

Pure_Imagination said:


> I've heard they do auditions for character performers all throughout the year here in Florida. Can CPs audition or is that only for full/part time roles?



Most of the throughout the year auditions I've seen say that CPs cannot audition at those. If you want to extend your program you can audition to change roles, I believe.


----------



## Joanna71985

bellaDisneydncr said:


> Most of the throughout the year auditions I've seen say that CPs cannot audition at those. If you want to extend your program you can audition to change roles, I believe.



That is correct.



cuethemusic said:


> is it still not very likely for a CP to get a face character?



Yes. It's not too likely for CPs to get face. It happens. But it's not too common.


----------



## seobaina

Joanna71985 said:


> Yes. It's not too likely for CPs to get face. It happens. But it's not too common.



Out of interest - why not?

Also, how do they pic face characters? Obviously height and I assume weight but what about the face? I've seen some pretty girls who don't look that much like the characters being 'friends' with them. I had a friend who is a trained dancer and actress audition for DLRP cinderella. She's a HUGE fan, very pretty, very talented and didn't get through. Just curious on what criteria they use.


----------



## PennyLou

woundt say that a lot of CPA don't get face when I was a cp last there where a lot of them and right now  as I just go to fl yesterday I know they Are hurting for a lt of face because they kind of jet went threw and got rid of a lot of people who they dedcided didn't actually look like the roles they are in.

They look face shape eyes smiles and nose a lot of the gals will have the right face shape and eyes or face shape and smile. But not all of the smae things but since they just did a big go thea of the department and cleaned it out a bit they might be more careful fob a while at who they pick to be face.


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

PennyLou said:


> woundt say that a lot of CPA don't get face when I was a cp last there where a lot of them and right now  as I just go to fl yesterday I know they Are hurting for a lt of face because they kind of jet went threw and got rid of a lot of people who they dedcided didn't actually look like the roles they are in.
> 
> They look face shape eyes smiles and nose a lot of the gals will have the right face shape and eyes or face shape and smile. But not all of the smae things but since they just did a big go thea of the department and cleaned it out a bit they might be more careful fob a while at who they pick to be face.



that's really interesting. although it scares me that they're going to be even more picky, it makes the Disney geek inside me happy that they're working to make sure the friends look more like the characters.


----------



## ipodluvr287

bellaDisneydncr said:


> I've been having that freak out, too! My teeth look fine because I did have braces, but I know they're not how they were when I got my braces off. I've actually been looking for my retainers
> 
> 
> 
> I worry about my nose all the time. It's round but it scares me that it's too round lol And yes- this is totally amazing at how it makes us so conscious of every little thing. I can't tell you how much I have scrutinized and messed with my face for this (as in my eyebrows and makeup... i haven't had surgery or anything lol)



My nose scares me too. I have a pointy nose sort of, but its round on the end. That's not bad, but what scares me is its kinda big. Its not gignatic or anything, but it is a small bit bigger than a normal nose. Hopefully, I don't have much to worry about though because I see a lot of face characters with a nose kinda like mine.


----------



## cuethemusic

I don't think my smile is nice enough to be a princess, but my skin tone is ideal for _Snow White_


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

FYI, the dates went up today for auditions for Fall!

    * Ann Arbor, MI
      March 24

    * Atlanta, GA
      March 28

    * Austin, TX
      March 28

    * Boston, MA
      March 24

    * Chicago, IL
      March 26

    * Madison, WI
      March 22

    * Nashville, TN
      March 30

    * Orlando, FL
      March 31

    * Pittsburgh, PA
      March 26

    * Rochester, NY
      March 30

    * Salt Lake City, UT
      March 26

    * San Francisco, CA
      March 28


----------



## cuethemusic

Has anyone here or have you read about someone who has done the audition with little to no dance experience and has gotten through? Does the dance weigh super heavy on your chances of getting CP, or is it just to place you as a parade performer?


----------



## heyhowdyhey

kool thanks for posting that ive been waiting for the san fran date to be posted! now i just have to wait to get accepted lol


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

cuethemusic said:


> Has anyone here or have you read about someone who has done the audition with little to no dance experience and has gotten through? Does the dance weigh super heavy on your chances of getting CP, or is it just to place you as a parade performer?



As long as you can do the animation and can get through the basic movement stuff (marches, jazz squares, skips, pivot turns), you still have a good chance. I believe people with more dance experience get pulled into a separate audition for dancing at most auditions, so you wouldn't have to worry about the more advanced stuff.


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

cuethemusic said:


> Has anyone here or have you read about someone who has done the audition with little to no dance experience and has gotten through? Does the dance weigh super heavy on your chances of getting CP, or is it just to place you as a parade performer?



I heard from someone in ent that they are looking for animators more than dancers - it's important but not a deal-breaker. I think (and this is pure speculation on my part) that it becomes a bigger deal in more competitive height ranges. But like bellaDisneydncr said, if you have some basic dance under your belt you'll be fine.


----------



## Dancer:)

Perhaps this has been answered before, and if so my apologies.

I auditioned last November (6) for a character entertainer role. I did not get accepted as one, and consequently did not do the program. I want to audition again for the Fall 2010 program, and the auditions are in March, which is not 6 months later. Is there a problem with that?


----------



## illini4princess

Oh, I'm not sure if I'm happy to hear that they are getting stricker with character auditions! I really hope I get accepted into the CP so I can audition in March. But this new criteria is scaring me a bit. I have dance experience, which is in my favor. But I would love to be a face character most of all. 

Still, working in any entertaining role would be amazing


----------



## PennyLou

Dancer:) said:


> Perhaps this has been answered before, and if so my apologies.
> 
> I auditioned last November (6) for a character entertainer role. I did not get accepted as one, and consequently did not do the program. I want to audition again for the Fall 2010 program, and the auditions are in March, which is not 6 months later. Is there a problem with that?



entertainment wise no, it shouldnt be a problem for the regular charecter audiditons you can go to every one of them if you wanted to they are about every 3 or 4 months in FL so the 6s month for cp stuff should be ok but you do have to reapply and do the whole cp interview prosses over again.


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

Question: can we attend movement workshops even if we're in another role, like FSFB?


----------



## Berlioz70

Dancer:) said:


> Perhaps this has been answered before, and if so my apologies.
> 
> I auditioned last November (6) for a character entertainer role. I did not get accepted as one, and consequently did not do the program. I want to audition again for the Fall 2010 program, and the auditions are in March, which is not 6 months later. Is there a problem with that?



Yes, since for CPs it's a new program you are allowed to go. The 6 month rule applies to CT, PT, and FT. You will need to reapply, go through the screening test and interview before the audition, just like last time.



QueenofPrideRock said:


> Question: can we attend movement workshops even if we're in another role, like FSFB?



Nope, sorry.


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

Berlioz70 said:


> Nope, sorry.



Aw, I had heard from someone else that it was possible. But that's okay - even more incentive for me to prepare and be super-ready for this audition!


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

PennyLou said:


> entertainment wise no, it shouldnt be a problem for the regular charecter audiditons you can go to every one of them if you wanted to they are about every 3 or 4 months in FL



I don't believe that's how it is anymore- auditions for FT,PT, and Seasonal are every other Thursday and the website clearly states that if you have auditioned in the past 6 months you cannot attend. 
But as you and Brenna said- it isn't a problem for the CP.


----------



## r1009t

Okay so I've always understood that getting into entertainment was hard, and getting face was even harder, but I guess it's becoming clearer to me that the odds are very, very, slim (not trying to be a downer ) if you are not in the special consideration height range. Am I being too negative in this assumption? Like so many on this thread it's something that I really want but at the same time I want to be realistic... Sorry for this downer post!


----------



## illini4princess

I think I'm probably in the same boat as you. I'm definitely in not a good height range as far as what the typical face characters are. That being said, I've heard that your "Disney/character height" and your actual height may be two different things. Meaning if you go to audition, the person measuring you may increase/decrease your height be half an inch to an inch.

But I've also heard that it is even harder for a person in the CP to get a role in entertainment. In fact no blog I've read thus far has had a successful audition experience, which isn't giving off too much optimism


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

illini4princess said:


> I think I'm probably in the same boat as you. I'm definitely in not a good height range as far as what the typical face characters are. That being said, I've heard that your "Disney/character height" and your actual height may be two different things. Meaning if you go to audition, the person measuring you may increase/decrease your height be half an inch to an inch.
> 
> But I've also heard that it is even harder for a person in the CP to get a role in entertainment. In fact no blog I've read thus far has had a successful audition experience, which isn't giving off too much optimism



As far as I can tell, for Spring 2010 ONLY special consideration heights and "PFLA"s were accepted. It's definitely worrisome. 

But I'm still going to give it my best shot, of course!


----------



## illini4princess

I really hope I get accepted into the CP program. If I do I will definitely be auditioning as well!

What face character do you think you'd be best suited for?


----------



## PennyLou

that would depend on what you look like many of the face roles look nothing like the other ones and so it depends not only on height but face shape eye shape ect. 


Its really really hard right now to get into entertainment if its not for a CP howeveras a CP its not as hard. I mean I got in as a CP and a lot of people well go down for one symester and then adition again and extend to be in entertainment they take hundrads of pople into the program as entertainment CPs I mean I guess thats not a lot if 1000 audition but when you are at disney it seems like more of the people in entertainment right now are CPs. (I just got back and all of the CPs just finnished training from the winter program so they just seem like they are everywhere I guess. lol 

dont be negitive, it doesn't help  just go in doing the best you can and hope for the best, thats what I'm doing when I rea audition.. 

and IDK if its been said (as I've been away) but the audition dates have been posted on the CP site, I'll be going to Boston on the 24th of March.


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

r1009t said:


> Okay so I've always understood that getting into entertainment was hard, and getting face was even harder, but I guess it's becoming clearer to me that the odds are very, very, slim (not trying to be a downer ) if you are not in the special consideration height range. Am I being too negative in this assumption? Like so many on this thread it's something that I really want but at the same time I want to be realistic... Sorry for this downer post!





illini4princess said:


> I think I'm probably in the same boat as you. I'm definitely in not a good height range as far as what the typical face characters are. That being said, I've heard that your "Disney/character height" and your actual height may be two different things. Meaning if you go to audition, the person measuring you may increase/decrease your height be half an inch to an inch.
> 
> But I've also heard that it is even harder for a person in the CP to get a role in entertainment. In fact no blog I've read thus far has had a successful audition experience, which isn't giving off too much optimism





PennyLou said:


> dont be negitive, it doesn't help  just go in doing the best you can and hope for the best, thats what I'm doing when I rea audition..



I've just learned that you can't be negative and you can't give up. As long as you go in, do your best, and have fun- you'll know you showed them the best you have. No matter what the outcome- if it doesn't happen you just have to say "I just wasn't what they were looking for that day."

Persistence pays off. (At least I hope it does with how many times I have tried!)



illini4princess said:


> What face character do you think you'd be best suited for?



I think I'm best suited for Snow White. I think I have a lot of her features, and I've been told I look like her by many people.


----------



## r1009t

illini4princess said:


> I think I'm probably in the same boat as you. I'm definitely in not a good height range as far as what the typical face characters are. That being said, I've heard that your "Disney/character height" and your actual height may be two different things. Meaning if you go to audition, the person measuring you may increase/decrease your height be half an inch to an inch.
> 
> But I've also heard that it is even harder for a person in the CP to get a role in entertainment. In fact no blog I've read thus far has had a successful audition experience, which isn't giving off too much optimism



How tall are you, if you don't mind me asking? Brenna's blog had a successful outcome. 

Having a moment of doubt there... sorry


----------



## PennyLou

Disney height mine is dead on my actual height but yet they will put you where they want you though more often then not it's taller rather then shorter then ur real height


----------



## Berlioz70

r1009t said:


> Okay so I've always understood that getting into entertainment was hard, and getting face was even harder, but I guess it's becoming clearer to me that the odds are very, very, slim (not trying to be a downer ) if you are not in the special consideration height range. Am I being too negative in this assumption? Like so many on this thread it's something that I really want but at the same time I want to be realistic... Sorry for this downer post!





illini4princess said:


> But I've also heard that it is even harder for a person in the CP to get a role in entertainment. In fact no blog I've read thus far has had a successful audition experience, which isn't giving off too much optimism



It's all a numbers game. They have been taking between 200-300 CPs a season. During my season (Fall 08) about 900 people auditioned and they accepted 220ish of us. They have a certain number of positions and will fill them with the people in the right height range with the highest scores.

That said, I got in twice as a CP but cannot get back in for FT - CP is definitely a lot easier!! I have made it to the Advance Dance round for all three auditions. But I am also in a common height (5'7 - my real and Disney height) and am not a face character. I am currently in the pool, awaiting to reaudition after my six months in June.

When they hire CPs the main reason is to fill in for meet and greet characters (with a select number being trained in parades/shows). However, when they hire FT it's for a specific role. The last group they hired were strong movers. The group before that were stilt walkers. They seem to hire face more frequently, especially PTers.


----------



## ipodluvr287

Do you guys think its easier to get in if you are in a special height range? I'm 5'0, so I'm hoping it will be easier for me. I wish good luck to you all in common ranges though.


----------



## Joanna71985

ipodluvr287 said:


> Do you guys think its easier to get in if you are in a special height range? I'm 5'0, so I'm hoping it will be easier for me. I wish good luck to you all in common ranges though.



Yes. People who are 5'0 and under and 6'0 and taller have a better chance of getting in.


----------



## ZeroToHero

Does anyone else, when they see a short person (who you can tell is under 5'), want to say "Hey, you should go get a job with Disney! They're looking for people in your height range!"

...Or is that just me? 

I've never actually said it to anyone though.... I wasn't sure how they'd take it.


----------



## vegetablegirl

ZeroToHero said:


> Does anyone else, when they see a short person (who you can tell is under 5'), want to say "Hey, you should go get a job with Disney! They're looking for people in your height range!"
> 
> ...Or is that just me?
> 
> I've never actually said it to anyone though.... I wasn't sure how they'd take it.



Me too!

Except, I've actually told people that. But I did know them for a few weeks before I said anything!

I'm glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## MaryPoppins86

ZeroToHero said:


> Does anyone else, when they see a short person (who you can tell is under 5'), want to say "Hey, you should go get a job with Disney! They're looking for people in your height range!"
> 
> ...Or is that just me?
> 
> I've never actually said it to anyone though.... I wasn't sure how they'd take it.



Whenever I see customers at the store I work at who are about an inch or two shorter than me, then I think to myself "that person is so lucky. Disney will take them in a heartbeat". The funny thing, I"m only 4'11.


----------



## mebbradley

I fuss at my best friends all the time and say the same things! They are 5'1 and 5'0. I'm 5'10. urggggg. haha


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

ZeroToHero said:


> Does anyone else, when they see a short person (who you can tell is under 5'), want to say "Hey, you should go get a job with Disney! They're looking for people in your height range!"
> 
> ...Or is that just me?
> 
> I've never actually said it to anyone though.... I wasn't sure how they'd take it.



I just get really annoyed when I see people like that or my friends complain that they're short- I want to say "hey- you could work at Disney easily- I have to work for it!" lol

I did see a girl once that I thought looked exactly like Tinkerbell. I almost went up to her and said "you should audition for Disney!"


----------



## Macca1111

Ok, this may have already been answered but the last few pages brought this to mind for me.  I was planning on interviewing for the CP here at my school next week AAAAAA, but I'd also like to audition for face character, long shot as it is.  None of the auditions are anywhere close to me, so I assumed that I'd go down and visit my sister in Orlando and do them then.  If I do it after the interview for the CP, then I'd have to do it at the official audition on March 31 in Orlando?  That's the day before my recital here so that's not happening.  I can't just do it at any time if I get accepted to the CP?  Can I still audition even after a CP interview?  I want to make sure I get down there, and there are so many roles that I'd be happy in, but I'd like to try for the characters too.  Thanks all!


----------



## cuethemusic

Macca1111 said:


> Ok, this may have already been answered but the last few pages brought this to mind for me.  I was planning on interviewing for the CP here at my school next week AAAAAA, but I'd also like to audition for face character, long shot as it is.  None of the auditions are anywhere close to me, so I assumed that I'd go down and visit my sister in Orlando and do them then.  If I do it after the interview for the CP, then I'd have to do it at the official audition on March 31 in Orlando?  That's the day before my recital here so that's not happening.  I can't just do it at any time if I get accepted to the CP?  Can I still audition even after a CP interview?  I want to make sure I get down there, and there are so many roles that I'd be happy in, but I'd like to try for the characters too.  Thanks all!



It is preferred that you interview before your audition


----------



## ZeroToHero

You can't audition while you're down there, because they don't want you to switch roles and leave your previous position hanging with one less person, but if you were to extend for another semester, you could audition then, and see if you can extend as Entertainment.


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

Macca1111 said:


> Ok, this may have already been answered but the last few pages brought this to mind for me.  I was planning on interviewing for the CP here at my school next week AAAAAA, but I'd also like to audition for face character, long shot as it is.  None of the auditions are anywhere close to me, so I assumed that I'd go down and visit my sister in Orlando and do them then.  If I do it after the interview for the CP, then I'd have to do it at the official audition on March 31 in Orlando?  That's the day before my recital here so that's not happening.  I can't just do it at any time if I get accepted to the CP?  Can I still audition even after a CP interview?  I want to make sure I get down there, and there are so many roles that I'd be happy in, but I'd like to try for the characters too.  Thanks all!



You can't audition while you're down there unless you extend or there's some extraordinary circumstance - like when they held auditions for the fairies when they were first introduced. And keep in mind, at WDW you don't just audition for face - you audition, and may or may not be looked at for face, parades, etc.

Hope that helps?


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

Macca1111 said:


> Ok, this may have already been answered but the last few pages brought this to mind for me.  I was planning on interviewing for the CP here at my school next week AAAAAA, but I'd also like to audition for face character, long shot as it is.  None of the auditions are anywhere close to me, so I assumed that I'd go down and visit my sister in Orlando and do them then.  If I do it after the interview for the CP, then I'd have to do it at the official audition on March 31 in Orlando?  That's the day before my recital here so that's not happening.  I can't just do it at any time if I get accepted to the CP?  Can I still audition even after a CP interview?  I want to make sure I get down there, and there are so many roles that I'd be happy in, but I'd like to try for the characters too.  Thanks all!



Ditto to what everybody else said, and also- for the CP you have to go to the specific CP auditions. So if you chose to do it in Orlando- it would have to be the one listed on the CP website.


----------



## r1009t

ZeroToHero said:


> Does anyone else, when they see a short person (who you can tell is under 5'), want to say "Hey, you should go get a job with Disney! They're looking for people in your height range!"
> 
> ...Or is that just me?
> 
> I've never actually said it to anyone though.... I wasn't sure how they'd take it.



I have a friend that's around 4'8 and at least every other week I remind her that if college doesn't work out, she could always work at disney.


----------



## Kayla0929

This might have already been asked to an extent, but I'm in quite a canundrum.  I auditioned in Orlando this January for seasonal.  I passed and got to the final stage, but was put into a pool.  My plan was if I did not get hired as seasonal I would apply for the Fall 2010 College Program.  While I would love to work for Disney in any way I can, I'm wondering if my bad timing has ruined my chances at applying for Entertainment for the College Program season.  In other words, the audition for the Fall season will be at my city in March, which is obviously NO WHERE NEAR six months.  So, can I audition? or does it fall under the six month rule, even though it's for college and not for seasonal?


----------



## Kayla0929

Whoa, I'm sorry, I'm new to this and have previously scanned through the posts, but just read back a few and found my answer. Sorry for repeating the question!


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

Kayla0929 said:


> This might have already been asked to an extent, but I'm in quite a canundrum.  I auditioned in Orlando this January for seasonal.  I passed and got to the final stage, but was put into a pool.  My plan was if I did not get hired as seasonal I would apply for the Fall 2010 College Program.  While I would love to work for Disney in any way I can, I'm wondering if my bad timing has ruined my chances at applying for Entertainment for the College Program season.  In other words, the audition for the Fall season will be at my city in March, which is obviously NO WHERE NEAR six months.  So, can I audition? or does it fall under the six month rule, even though it's for college and not for seasonal?



Kayla!!! You're on the Dis now!! That's exciting!!! You already read this, but I think you should be okay. I would have private messaged you to say hi but I think you have too few posts  <3 Katarina


----------



## Kayla0929

Yeah, It took me WAY too long to join.  This is such an awesome site! I'm pretty sure that I've fallen in love with everyone who's posted something!  While reading through, I started thinking WHERE HAS THIS BEEN ALL MY LIFE! 
Btw, you're awesome! LOVE all of your stuff! You will definitely see your dream come true, and I can't wait to hear when it does because you deserve it! Looks like I'll be at the Pittsburgh Audition, if I get through the interviews.  Thanks for anwsering my question!


----------



## ZeroToHero

Guys - you saw that the locations and times are up on disneyauditions.com, right?


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

Kayla0929 said:


> Yeah, It took me WAY too long to join.  This is such an awesome site! I'm pretty sure that I've fallen in love with everyone who's posted something!  While reading through, I started thinking WHERE HAS THIS BEEN ALL MY LIFE!
> Btw, you're awesome! LOVE all of your stuff! You will definitely see your dream come true, and I can't wait to hear when it does because you deserve it! Looks like I'll be at the Pittsburgh Audition, if I get through the interviews.  Thanks for anwsering my question!



I know! Those were my thoughts when I found the Dis. Why didn't I join sooner?! lol Thanks for all the good wishes  - I might be at the Pittsburgh Audition, too! They are having FT auditions at the CP one. I'm still deciding if I'm going to that audition or an Orlando one the next week.



ZeroToHero said:


> Guys - you saw that the locations and times are up on disneyauditions.com, right?



I know I did- is everyone getting excited?!


----------



## slk08c

bellaDisneydncr said:


> I know! Those were my thoughts when I found the Dis. Why didn't I join sooner?! lol Thanks for all the good wishes  - I might be at the Pittsburgh Audition, too! They are having FT auditions at the CP one. I'm still deciding if I'm going to that audition or an Orlando one the next week.
> 
> 
> 
> I know I did- is everyone getting excited?!



can't wait!!!


----------



## heyhowdyhey

i checked the website and there was a san francisco one! and thats the one im suppose to go to.


----------



## seobaina

I wish I lived in the USA - I wanna come to WDW ad do entertainment with all of you guys. We'd be such a good team! Good luck everyone!


----------



## cuethemusic

seobaina said:


> I wish I lived in the USA - I wanna come to WDW ad do entertainment with all of you guys. We'd be such a good team! Good luck everyone!



aww, you could do the international college program!


----------



## seobaina

cuethemusic said:


> aww, you could do the international college program!



I'd love too - I LOVE the USA and I adore Disney...but I'm nearly 34 and trying to build up my own small film company at the mo....can't afford to take the time out to do it. But hey, if you're there and they need a camerawoman /editor let me know


----------



## Kayticheer101

QUESITON!!!  hahah
Okay so is there anyone on here that has been a character performer?? or who has auditioned?? i need to ask a few questions about the whole auditioning process and hair and makeup and all that jazz! v any advice would be great! what skills do they have you do?? anything??


----------



## r1009t

Kayticheer101 said:


> QUESITON!!!  hahah
> Okay so is there anyone on here that has been a character performer?? or who has auditioned?? i need to ask a few questions about the whole auditioning process and hair and makeup and all that jazz! v any advice would be great! what skills do they have you do?? anything??



Brenna (Beriloz70) has. A whole bunch of people on this thread have auditioned like belladisneydncr, queenofpriderock, etc. I highly recommend you read back through this thread a lot of your general questions will be answered, but to answer it in a nutshell: keep your hair and makeup simple, a ponytail with minimal makeup would be best, (you'll sweat so a lot of makeup isn't a good idea.) If by skills you mean what you'll be doing at the audition, a simple dance routine followed by an animation portion where you'll act out a scenario like meeting your favorite character at the park. Hope that helps!


----------



## Kayticheer101

r1009t said:


> Brenna (Beriloz70) has. A whole bunch of people on this thread have auditioned like belladisneydncr, queenofpriderock, etc. I highly recommend you read back through this thread a lot of your general questions will be answered, but to answer it in a nutshell: keep your hair and makeup simple, a ponytail with minimal makeup would be best, (you'll sweat so a lot of makeup isn't a good idea.) If by skills you mean what you'll be doing at the audition, a simple dance routine followed by an animation portion where you'll act out a scenario like meeting your favorite character at the park. Hope that helps!



Are they going to give you the routine or should i do it myself?? Are they looking for a certain height or weight? Just wondering, I will look back through the thread though


----------



## r1009t

Kayticheer101 said:


> Are they going to give you the routine or should i do it myself?? Are they looking for a certain height or weight? Just wondering, I will look back through the thread though



They teach you the routine at the audition, and they are always looking for mouse height so if your around 5'0 ft you will be in really good shape if you can do basic dance and can pantomime. I believe 6'0 ft to 6'3 is also under "special consideration" too.


----------



## PennyLou

they give to you a dance rutine and then give you a topic for the animation and you are given I belive 16 counts to make up a story to the topic to animate then you dace again then you animate again and then you are done. 


They take all heights but as it says mice and goofys are more imporatner to them but they take all heights. Weight isn't as big a deal as long as you can fit in costumes your fine.


----------



## Berlioz70

r1009t said:


> I believe 6'0 ft to 6'3 is also under "special consideration" too.



I know it lists those above 6 foot in special consideration, but that's not really true. They really only need 5' and shorter. It's easy to find tall people... my husband is 6'2, passed the audition, and waited in the pool for 6 months and was never called - and he can dance!!


----------



## illini4princess

From what I've understood there are two parts to the audition. An animation part (which is kind of like an acting test) and then the dancing part. They teach you the dance and it's supposed to get more difficult with each 8 count. 

As for height and weight, as it says on the site, special consideration is given to those who are taller and shorter. Thre more common your height is the more competition you'll have. As for weight, I'm pretty sure Disney accepts a range of sizes. You just need to be healthy and able to fit in the costume (if you want to say be a face character).


----------



## Kayticheer101

Okay so im 5'2-5'3 and im about 125 lbs. Im planning on losing 1 or 2 lbs in the next week or 2 though. Is that a good range? For face character does your face have to be picture perfect??


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

Kayticheer101 said:


> Okay so im 5'2-5'3 and im about 125 lbs. Im planning on losing 1 or 2 lbs in the next week or 2 though. Is that a good range? For face character does your face have to be picture perfect??



You're at a good height, in my opinion. The closer to 5'0", the better. As others have said, weight doesn't matter as much as height.
For face, it isn't so much being picture perfect- it's more looking like the character. They have specific guidelines for each character's face. They look at face shape, noses, eye shape, etc. Search for pictures of the character you think you resemble on flickr or google. You'll be able to see common face characteristics. I think that there are many face characters that don't look like what the fashion world would consider "picture perfect"- but they make really pretty princesses/fairies/etc.


----------



## Kayticheer101

bellaDisneydncr said:


> You're at a good height, in my opinion. The closer to 5'0", the better. As others have said, weight doesn't matter as much as height.
> For face, it isn't so much being picture perfect- it's more looking like the character. They have specific guidelines for each character's face. They look at face shape, noses, eye shape, etc. Search for pictures of the character you think you resemble on flickr or google. You'll be able to see common face characteristics. I think that there are many face characters that don't look like what the fashion world would consider "picture perfect"- but they make really pretty princesses/fairies/etc.



In my opinion i think i would make a good wendy or fairy. i dont have the same bone structure as tinker bell but maybe another fairy. If my hair color is not the color of wendys they give you wigs right? or do they go by your hair color too?


----------



## Berlioz70

Everyone is wigged regardless of natural hair color. The exception are the princes.


----------



## ZeroToHero

Berlioz70 said:


> Everyone is wigged regardless of natural hair color. The exception are the princes.



...Even Prince Erik? I've seen some pretty shady looking Prince Eriks....


----------



## Berlioz70

Haha - no, not Eric. I was referring to Snow, Philip, and Charming.


----------



## ZeroToHero

Oops, Eric with a C. My bad. And okay - that makes me feel better. I was worried that guys were willingly growing their hair like that.


----------



## Kayticheer101

Oh okay! thanks! so at auditions do they say..ehy try on this wig? lol Just wondering how that all goes.


----------



## ipodluvr287

Kayticheer101 said:


> Oh okay! thanks! so at auditions do they say..ehy try on this wig? lol Just wondering how that all goes.



If you pass the dancing and animation part and you are pulled for face, at some audition locations they will tell you to put on the costume, wig, and makeup. They will observe you and see if you really fit the character with all that on. From what I understand, this is only sometimes done at the audition locations that have LOTS of people. If it is a smaller audition, chances are they won't do this.


----------



## PennyLou

they dont always have all the wigs thougth they might just have your read for the part or say when you get there we are going to pull you and have yor try on the stuff and read then, so there is a good chance you wont know if you get to do face or not until you 5th days of fur trianing or you might know when you get called it just kind of depends on the peopl and the day and stuff.


----------



## ipodluvr287

Kinda random, but why is it that they only bring Meg (Megara) out when they're training new cast members? I heard from someone else that that is the only time they bring her out.


----------



## PennyLou

ipodluvr287 said:


> Kinda random, but why is it that they only bring Meg (Megara) out when they're training new cast members? I heard from someone else that that is the only time they bring her out.



Well they are bring her out to train her in the role and then once she is traind she does Fant.. its the only reason they train Megs anymore as they don't bring any of the others out from that movie ever and I'm pretty sure don't even train Herk anymore, if so there is like one person who can do him. But there are a few mags and they still train her because she is in Fant


----------



## 3redhedgirls

I see Disney is having dancer auditions on March 19th. Does anyone know what goes on during this audition and how long it may last? Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## Berlioz70

Dancer auditions are for equity.

They will teach everyone a quick and technical ballet routine, then make cuts. I would say that out of 100+ girls they kept about 12. I was there for maybe an hour, it was very quick, and was cut after the first round.


----------



## 3redhedgirls

Wow....Brutal huh?  Equity?, does that mean you have to be a member of some sort of union/guild to audition?
Thanks!


----------



## SandrA9810

No, but it gets you chance to be in the union. 

equity does more shows/singing/dance stuff... they don't ever do meet and greets. So it's way more competive to get into.


----------



## SandrA9810

Aladdin is another wigged male, and Peter Pan, Christopher Robin, Jack Sparrow.

Usually any one over 6' is looked for during auditions for star wars weekend (assuming the march auditions), Darth Vadar, storm stroopers, and other characters are all over 6' tall. But most the time, 6' is as tall as they go for the regular characters - Goofy, Baloo, Captian Hook, Beast... 
And from what I learned, even if you can fit Baloo or Beast or some other larger character, you have to be able to fit one of the main characters like Goofy. I knew some one that got rejected because he didn't look right in goofy.


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

ipodluvr287 said:


> Kinda random, but why is it that they only bring Meg (Megara) out when they're training new cast members? I heard from someone else that that is the only time they bring her out.



That's what I've heard. I know that she doesn't come out much at all. This may sound off topic but i swear it's not lol- but i dressed as Meg at the last MNSSHP. All I kept hearing from CM's and Character Handlers was "Well it's nice to finally see you out and about again, Meg." lol  it was fun


----------



## barbiecruiser

I am about 5'9 and wear a size 2-4. Is there any hope for me for face? I think i'm too tall for princess.but look too young for villian..hmm..


----------



## PennyLou

[QUOTE
I am about 5'9 and wear a size 2-4. Is there any hope for me for face? I think i'm too tall for princess.but look too young for villian..hmm..[/QUOTE]

snow queen, Meg and Lady T are in your height range, you don't have the face for Lady T her face is long and narrow. So Mayve the other 2 but I really don't know what they look at for the 2 I just know they are in your height range and they have rounder faces (also neither looks truly old, Meg def doesn't and Snow Queen doens't either, she is the second fairest of them all as the story goes) 

Other then that it just depends on the people that are doing the casting.


----------



## r1009t

Okay kind of random but... how many face characters can a single entertainment cast member be friends with? Is there a limit? I was looking at some pics of face characters awhile ago, and I swear I saw one girl being friends with four different princesses.


----------



## SandrA9810

It's very possible to have a few friends as face. I know some one that went from Belle to a fairy.


----------



## PennyLou

r1009t said:


> Okay kind of random but... how many face characters can a single entertainment cast member be friends with? Is there a limit? I was looking at some pics of face characters awhile ago, and I swear I saw one girl being friends with four different princesses.



yea for a time many of them could do at least 2 but right now that might be a little less common as they just kind of went threw and re looked at them all and movied people around and such. Its a problem sometimes cuz like My friend did Snow and one of the step sisters and guest aren't stupid and would say "hey you where an ungly step sister yesterday and dinner" and she woul dhave to say "oh no why would I want to be an ulgy step sister" or something like that. 

but I'm not sure there is a limit if they think you fit.


----------



## Berlioz70

barbiecruiser said:


> I am about 5'9 and wear a size 2-4. Is there any hope for me for face? I think i'm too tall for princess.but look too young for villian..hmm..



Are you auditioning for CP or FT? As a CP, the only one in your range in Tremaine. As for FT, you've got Queen, Maleficent and possibly Cruella (depending on how you're measured). Meg cuts off at 5'8. The reason there is a difference is because those other characters are only in shows/parades and not many CPs are approved in a character just for a show/parade.



r1009t said:


> Okay kind of random but... how many face characters can a single entertainment cast member be friends with? Is there a limit? I was looking at some pics of face characters awhile ago, and I swear I saw one girl being friends with four different princesses.



As mentioned, no limit. The most I know of is 6 for one person, I know quite a few with 4, 2 is really common.


----------



## PennyLou

Berlioz70 said:


> Are you auditioning for CP or FT? As a CP, the only one in your range in Tremaine. As for FT, you've got Queen, Maleficent and possibly Cruella (depending on how you're measured). Meg cuts off at 5'8. The reason there is a difference is because those other characters are only in shows/parades and not many CPs are approved in a character just for a show/parade.



I have a friend that is 5'9 Disney height and is Meg but maybe they just thought she really really looked like her idk.. 

Also I think it kind of depends on what they need at the time I know a  Maleficent who started doing her when she was a CP. So I don't think its set in stone that CPs wont do them maybe just not as common.


----------



## Macca1111

bellaDisneydncr said:


> Ditto to what everybody else said, and also- for the CP you have to go to the specific CP auditions. So if you chose to do it in Orlando- it would have to be the one listed on the CP website.



Thank you to all above, but particularly this response.  Very clear.  I was hoping to audition for the fall, but because my teacher wanted me to push back my recital, the audition dates are all at a really bad time for me.  I'll just have to do it for the Spring...I would then audition on the specified Orlando date for the Spring 2010 CP?  Thanks so much guys, makes me feel more prepared for tomorrow!


----------



## barbiecruiser

I'd be doing the CP. I just am afraid I look wayyy to young to be a villian. I am 17 (almost 18) and my friends think I look about 14. But by the time i do the CP (maybe when im 20) I might look a bit older!


----------



## ipodluvr287

barbiecruiser said:


> I'd be doing the CP. I just am afraid I look wayyy to young to be a villian. I am 17 (almost 18) and my friends think I look about 14. But by the time i do the CP (maybe when im 20) I might look a bit older!



I don't think you look 14. I think you look about 17. You could be a villian. You never know. You'd be surprised what makeup can do!


----------



## illini4princess

Anyone else going to the auditions in Chicago?


----------



## r1009t

Berlioz70 said:


> As mentioned, no limit. The most I know of is 6 for one person, I know quite a few with 4, 2 is really common.



What characters typically have more than one friend? Is there certain facial characteristics that their friends have that make able to be friends with more than one character? If so what are they?


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

r1009t said:


> What characters typically have more than one friend? Is there certain facial characteristics that their friends have that make able to be friends with more than one character? If so what are they?



I've seen pictures of girls who are friends with both Snow and Ariel, Snow and Belle, Cindy and Aurora, Alice and Wendy. I'm sure there's more. I don't know what the characteristics are specifically. My best advice is to just look at pictures on flickr.


----------



## PennyLou

bellaDisneydncr said:


> I've seen pictures of girls who are friends with both Snow and Ariel, Snow and Belle, Cindy and Aurora, Alice and Wendy. I'm sure there's more. I don't know what the characteristics are specifically. My best advice is to just look at pictures on flickr.



Alie and Wendy is very common as they are both drawn after the same person so it makes sence to be played by the same person.


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

illini4princess said:


> Anyone else going to the auditions in Chicago?



MEEEEE!

Sorry. I get excited when I hear of people going to Chicago. Though it's supposed to be a HUGE audition!


----------



## ipodluvr287

PennyLou said:


> Alie and Wendy is very common as they are both drawn after the same person so it makes sence to be played by the same person.



I've also heard of Alices and Wendys being able to be Tinkerbell or another fairy as they are all in the same general height range.


----------



## PennyLou

ipodluvr287 said:


> I've also heard of Alices and Wendys being able to be Tinkerbell or another fairy as they are all in the same general height range.



height wise they are the same as the other fairs, I think tink is a little sorter then they are (as she is the shortest)


----------



## DisneyLover0526

PennyLou said:


> height wise they are the same as the other fairs, I think tink is a little sorter then they are (as she is the shortest)



*yes...Tink is 4'10 to 5'...and all the other fairies are short munk to (i think) short pluto....with to me..i think that sucks because I'm 4'10....and i was told that I would make a perfect Iridessa..but I'm too short for her =[..and when you see the fairies in the movie...they are all the same height lol*


----------



## PennyLou

DisneyLover0526 said:


> *yes...Tink is 4'10 to 5'...and all the other fairies are short munk to (i think) short pluto....with to me..i think that sucks because I'm 4'10....and i was told that I would make a perfect Iridessa..but I'm too short for her =[..and when you see the fairies in the movie...they are all the same height lol*



um.. think tall? lol I know someone who was a mouse they moved up to a Munk to do her. but my guess is shes closer to the cut off .. and if they had made them all the same height they would have made Tink taller becasue they cant afored to lose so many mice to face


----------



## DisneyLover0526

PennyLou said:


> um.. think tall? lol I know someone who was a mouse they moved up to a Munk to do her. but my guess is shes closer to the cut off .. and if they had made them all the same height they would have made Tink taller becasue they cant afored to lose so many mice to face



*Actually..they could.....because there aren't that many face roles (if there is any) for mouse height people...and mice are one of the biggest groups in Entertainment....think about how many mouse height characters are at ONE park??? There's alot for us mice to do...except for certain parades and shows...at least your height gets to be movers...its rare to see a mouse height mover....majority of the time...we're always friends with characters in the parades...rather than showing our face...*


----------



## ipodluvr287

PennyLou said:


> height wise they are the same as the other fairs, I think tink is a little sorter then they are (as she is the shortest)



Tink is about 4'10-5'0 and Alice and Wendy are both 5'0-5'2, so its possible. The other fairies range from 5'0 to about 5'3, so its possible for them too like you said.


----------



## PennyLou

DisneyLover0526 said:


> *Actually..they could.....because there aren't that many face roles (if there is any) for mouse height people...and mice are one of the biggest groups in Entertainment....think about how many mouse height characters are at ONE park??? There's alot for us mice to do...except for certain parades and shows...at least your height gets to be movers...its rare to see a mouse height mover....majority of the time...we're always friends with characters in the parades...rather than showing our face...*



right and they want it that way, cuz you guys have sooooo many more fur friends then any others height, thats why most face are tall munks and sort puppies there are like 3 tall munk fur roles that go out and like 4 short puppies. There are what 11 mice height I can think of off the top of my head, and Mickey is like 4000 places at once. so thats what I mean there are a lot of you but there are a lot of places you go on sets and Mickey and Minnie are the most importan fur folks out there they don't mess with them. Is all  I meant. I mean I get what you are saying there are 3 face roles in my hegiht and 2 only do shows so they don't cast them much and I have less fur roles then you. But that is there thought prosses.


----------



## pinktink88

Hey guys, Does anyone know if they DEFINITELY audition for face characters during the CP auditions?

I'll be going to the Boston auditions and am particularly looking to be a fairy.


----------



## ZeroToHero

No, we don't know.. it depends on the size of the auditions as well as other factors (that I don't know about, but I'm sure exist). Even if they don't audition for face, they may make a note on your application that says to check them out later for face once we get down there.

However, I'll see you at the Boston audition!


----------



## Berlioz70

pinktink88 said:


> Hey guys, Does anyone know if they DEFINITELY audition for face characters during the CP auditions?
> 
> I'll be going to the Boston auditions and am particularly looking to be a fairy.



As mentioned... they are always looking for face. It's just a matter of whether you get fit at the immediate audition or once you check in.


----------



## missalice

Hey everyone!

I'm not an American CPer, I'm an ICPer, and my interview is next week. I know that ICPers rarely get cast as face, but it's not unheard of, I'm told. Not to mention I have a teensy bit of experience in the face character front (granted not at WDW, but still). I'd love to be best friends with a couple of little British children named Alice and Wendy? Who knows!


----------



## r1009t

missalice said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I'm not an American CPer, I'm an ICPer, and my interview is next week. I know that ICPers rarely get cast as face, but it's not unheard of, I'm told. Not to mention I have a teensy bit of experience in the face character front (granted not at WDW, but still). I'd love to be best friends with a couple of little British children named Alice and Wendy? Who knows!



Did you work at disneyland paris? If you did that's amazing! What was it like working there?


----------



## Kayla0929

Cool, are you from England? or from France? or somewhere else?


----------



## missalice

Oh no no no  I would love to be from somewhere interesting like that, but I'm not. I'm from Canada, although I did live in England for a few years (my mother's side is from there and my, albeit fake, accent comes fairly naturally to me). And no, I don't have experience in the Walt Disney company (I wish), but I have had seasonal work (particularly the Halloween season) as a character in our best theme park. 

So I pretty much just shot down all of your interest, eh? Haha, sorry folks!


----------



## ZeroToHero

Canada is cool too.. haha. Love Tim Hortons!


----------



## Kayla0929

Definitely not, That's awesome!
Congrats on the gold in hockey, go crosby!


----------



## missalice

Haha thanks! It's a constant party down here right now. I, however, am stuck in my room trying to study for my Philosophy midterm. This board and my Disney-fied state of mind right now, however, is distracting me! lol.

@ZeroToHero: Yeah, Timmy's! Better than Starbucks in my humble opinion.


----------



## Kayla0929

WHOA! Same here, that's weird.
Everyone was all into the hockey game and having a ball, while I'm sadly studying for my philosophy and world theatre history midterms that are tomorrow morning...and being distracted by this board.


----------



## missalice

My Philosophy midterm is tomorrow morning too! Haha, darn this board and all of its intrigue. I haven't even started for my Sociology midterm tomorrow. Don't think I will...

Silly us, this has nothing to do with CPs! Kayla, who do you want to audition for? Sorry if this was earlier in the thread, I didn't read all of it.


----------



## Kayla0929

Opps, you're right! back to the actual topic at hand:
My dream roles are to be "friends with" either Snow White or Belle (emphasis on dream)
BUT knowing how slim the chances are, I would love to be "friends with" any fur in my height! Just to be a character performer at all would be incredible.


----------



## missalice

I completely agree.  Naturally I'd love to be best buds Wendy and Alice, as mentioned, as they're in my height range and would be heaps of fun to hang with. You never know, they could need a Belle or Snow White! 

I'd be glad with any fur too, I think in my range I could be friends with the chipmunks!


----------



## Kayla0929

Anyone else attending the Pittsburgh audition?


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

Kayla0929 said:


> Anyone else attending the Pittsburgh audition?



Nope, but my audition is at the same time haha. Break a leg!!


----------



## seobaina

Looking forward to hearing how everyone gets on - good luck!


----------



## MaryPoppins86

Kayla0929 said:


> Anyone else attending the Pittsburgh audition?



Me!


----------



## gunner52589

Hey, I'm new to these threads, but I had a question. I am thinking about trying for the College Program next spring, but I wanted to be prepared. I am currently a theatre major at my college, so I would really like to be a character performer in the program, but I am 5'10" and I have a trouble learnign a dance on short notice, such as at auditions (although once I learn a dance I'll know it forever). I also heard that if you audition, you have to wait longer to find out if you are in the program and the other jobs you show interest in continue to fill up, so there's a chance that not only will I not make it as a character performer, but I won't even make the program. Any suggestions on whether I should take a chance at auditions or take a safer route?


----------



## Kayla0929

While it is true that you wait longer to find out if you are accepted as a character performer, you find out if you are accepted into the program as another role on your checklist before you audition. So you will know whether or not you got in and have a spot saved in your desired area. So go ahead and audition! It'll be fun and can't harm your chances. Best of luck!


----------



## Kayla0929

MaryPoppins86 said:


> Me!



Yay! I'll see you there!


----------



## gunner52589

Kayla0929 said:


> While it is true that you wait longer to find out if you are accepted as a character performer, you find out if you are accepted into the program as another role on your checklist before you audition. So you will know whether or not you got in and have a spot saved in your desired area. So go ahead and audition! It'll be fun and can't harm your chances. Best of luck!



Thanks a lot! I've been wanting to work at Disney World, since high school, so I didn't want something like this to ruin my chances of getting in.


----------



## missalice

This is killing me! =P Thursday I do my face to face interview with them, and a few days after that I find out if I'm a character performer. If I am, I'm guaranteed a spot even after my audition (my audition isn't until I get down there!) So exciting.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

missalice said:


> This is killing me! =P Thursday I do my face to face interview with them, and a few days after that I find out if I'm a character performer. If I am, I'm guaranteed a spot even after my audition (my audition isn't until I get down there!) So exciting.



Good luck I hope ALL goes well.


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

missalice said:


> This is killing me! =P Thursday I do my face to face interview with them, and a few days after that I find out if I'm a character performer. If I am, I'm guaranteed a spot even after my audition (my audition isn't until I get down there!) So exciting.



Oh wow, that's such a different process! Good luck!


----------



## seobaina

So, just curious, how many of the people on here are already working in WDW in some form? Or will be in April?


----------



## Joanna71985

I am. I've been on my current CP since Aug, and I've worked at Disney on and off since Jan 2005.


----------



## Berlioz70

I had my CP in Fall 2008 and never left.


----------



## seobaina

ooh cool. I'm coming out there with two fellow UK Cms this April 18th...will have to keep an eye out for you. A 'little sis' of mine is on the program at the mo too, working in Fantasyland merchandise.


----------



## missalice

^^^^ Thanks guys!  I'm really excited! Good luck to everyone else at their auditions too!


----------



## heyhowdyhey

i got a question cuz i know for the auditions you need a face shot i think lol but does that still apply to a cp audition.


----------



## Joanna71985

No. That is not necessary for a CP audition


----------



## ipodluvr287

I know its rare for CPs to be trained as parade performers, but are there any parade dancers that are around 5'0?


----------



## Joanna71985

It's not too common for parade movers to be that short. Usually parade performers around 5'0 are fur characters.


----------



## ipodluvr287

Thanks


----------



## r1009t

Has anyone ever found a blog/vlog of a face character that is in parades, shows, etc? Or just know someone who does shows/parades, and shared their experiances? I'm trying to find out more about that aspect of entertainment... that kind of information seems hard to come by so anything would be helpful.


----------



## PennyLou

I've done Parades (they are my fav thing about entertainment).. if you want more in for on that I can help.


----------



## Kayticheer101

PennyLou:

that would be awesome if you shared info on parade performer! Im 5'2-5'3.. cheerleading and gymnastics all my life. and some dance....what do you think my chances are. Any info or advice?


----------



## ipodluvr287

Are CPs allowed to be in Fantasmic?


----------



## ZeroToHero

ipodluvr287 said:


> Are CPs allowed to be in Fantasmic?




Oo. I was wrong. See Joanna's post below.


----------



## Joanna71985

ipodluvr287 said:


> Are CPs allowed to be in Fantasmic?



Yes. But it would be EXTREMELY rare (especially with Fantasmic at 2 nights a week usually). The cast is mostly FTers.


----------



## ipodluvr287

Joanna71985 said:


> Yes. But it would be EXTREMELY rare (especially with Fantasmic at 2 nights a week usually). The cast is mostly FTers.



Thanks  Does anyone know if Fantasmic will run more than 2 nights a week during the summer? I would assume it would because summer is the busier season.


----------



## PennyLou

ipodluvr287 said:


> Thanks  Does anyone know if Fantasmic will run more than 2 nights a week during the summer? I would assume it would because summer is the busier season.



last summer it didn't run every night like it used to because the park now used American Idol as its closing show most nights (sooo lame)


----------



## PennyLou

Kayticheer101 said:


> PennyLou:
> 
> that would be awesome if you shared info on parade performer! Im 5'2-5'3.. cheerleading and gymnastics all my life. and some dance....what do you think my chances are. Any info or advice?



Well its deff a plus that you are a cheerleader as I'm guessing you have to learn rutines and stuff which is great it will help you in your audtion which is how they base your color code (which is how they decided what you can be trained in) so yay for that. I mean I don't know what your dance skill is 100% but Block Party bash is heavy dancing (though they might used taller girls) high school Musical is heavy dance. and then the pre parades for give a day get a day is heavy dance they might let shorter gals do. Most of the movers are a bit taller then you are I think but there are some in spectro magic in your height (though that is going away for the summer).  But if you are lucky and get traind I would deff expect more so to be trained in fur things so like the munks or whoever else is in your height range. Also it just depends on timing and stuff you could have a good color code but be put on a long list of people for the same role. 

Anyway, I love doing parades, they are like 3 hours of work and you get paid for 4 and they are just really fun and as a CP it was the only place I saw the same people all the time, otherwise we bounce around a lot from location to location as needed. So that was nice. Generally for fur you learn any where from one to all the tracks in your height range I learned 3 in the same parade when I was a CP which was nice because I could do it more often but some people just learned one. You pretty much go in hang out get your costume, warm up, hang out get half dressed and wait, then you get fully dresses and run the parade. Its a lot of fun most of the time its like 5 counts of 8 or something that you just repeat over and over for a 32 min parade but its a lot of fun.  IDK if you have any questions I would ansower them I'm not sure whatelese to say about it lol


----------



## Kayticheer101

Okay thanks  do you know what the main hours a week range from for character performer and parade performer.. all that?


----------



## PennyLou

Kayticheer101 said:


> Okay thanks  do you know what the main hours a week range from for character performer and parade performer.. all that?



well as a cp they have to give you 30 hours as a munk or a puppy you'll prob get just about that. a mouse, face, maybe goofy will prob get more. durin peek atandance I was once schudules 52 hours but thats only at really crazy times like around easter or the 4th of july. You can always try and pick up more hours they will explain how you do that in training, some times its very easy to do that some times its not, just depeds on the week.


----------



## Berlioz70

ipodluvr287 said:


> Thanks  Does anyone know if Fantasmic will run more than 2 nights a week during the summer? I would assume it would because summer is the busier season.



I'm making a guess here that you're wondering if there's a chance a CP can get trained for the increase in summer shows?

We are training two full Fant! casts starting Monday (March 8th)... these will be the summer casts. The next round of Fant! training is in September.


----------



## r1009t

For the parades and shows how physically taxing is it? Are you really, really tired at the end of the day?


----------



## missalice

Apparently the interviewer I had the other day wasn't a legitimate recruiter (he was filling in to do interviews while the guy was sick) and didn't know that the 4'8"-5'0" and 6'0"-6'6" cut offs wee only special consideration because it's mouse height, or that ICPers my height (5'2") have been hired to play the characters before. It may have cost me, because I happened to know more than him, but then again perhaps not if the other recruiters look at our info as well. I won't know until I get accepted. D: I don't even think he marked my proper height down.


----------



## PennyLou

r1009t said:


> For the parades and shows how physically taxing is it? Are you really, really tired at the end of the day?



yes, in Augest in the sun in the middle of that day by the end of the parade you feel like death... I passed out once after crossing the sight line as my costume was on slights wrong and chocking me and it felt like it was 150% out. I was coming in the gate and a chipmunk hit me and I went down and didn't get back up lol. So deff not gonna lie to you they can be hard if you are on the ground running it (on the floats its not bad) but its still a lot of fun and all the crowds can make it a tone of fun to keep going.  Like I said its still my fav.


----------



## ipodluvr287

Berlioz70 said:


> I'm making a guess here that you're wondering if there's a chance a CP can get trained for the increase in summer shows?
> 
> We are training two full Fant! casts starting Monday (March 8th)... these will be the summer casts. The next round of Fant! training is in September.



Ha. That's what I was getting at. I guess I didn't word it well.  Thanks for the info


----------



## r1009t

PennyLou said:


> yes, in Augest in the sun in the middle of that day by the end of the parade you feel like death... I passed out once after crossing the sight line as my costume was on slights wrong and chocking me and it felt like it was 150% out. I was coming in the gate and a chipmunk hit me and I went down and didn't get back up lol. So deff not gonna lie to you they can be hard if you are on the ground running it (on the floats its not bad) but its still a lot of fun and all the crowds can make it a tone of fun to keep going.  Like I said its still my fav.



Thanks! Do you have any info on shows? Like fantasmic etc.?


----------



## PennyLou

r1009t said:


> Thanks! Do you have any info on shows? Like fantasmic etc.?



like what? the castel show is now all animated heads so you have to do work shops for them to get the chance to get traind in them, stils you have to learn how to do them and go to a color code for them, just like puppets. so those are all things that you can go to work shops for and learn and then it gives you a better shot at learning something becase you know more. They have work shops every month to get your color code up, to help you learn differnt show parts or skills. Like they'll have roller skaing ones for the christmas perade, the'll have festavil of the lion king ones for the dance parts and they'll have ones for trolly show, going to the work shops doens't mean you'll get to be traind in whatere the work shop is for but it can give you the upper hand on things sometimes. 

Um, IDK what else you want to know. Fant is all tracks but like said above they are trianing now and will train in the fall and thats pretty much what they do every year. They train Halloween in Augest and Christmas in October. um.. they don't do as many of the work shops during halloween and christmas cuz people are crazy with all the stuff that comes along with the holidays... I don't know what else you want to know?


----------



## r1009t

PennyLou said:


> like what? the castel show is now all animated heads so you have to do work shops for them to get the chance to get traind in them, stils you have to learn how to do them and go to a color code for them, just like puppets. so those are all things that you can go to work shops for and learn and then it gives you a better shot at learning something becase you know more. They have work shops every month to get your color code up, to help you learn differnt show parts or skills. Like they'll have roller skaing ones for the christmas perade, the'll have festavil of the lion king ones for the dance parts and they'll have ones for trolly show, going to the work shops doens't mean you'll get to be traind in whatere the work shop is for but it can give you the upper hand on things sometimes.
> 
> Um, IDK what else you want to know. Fant is all tracks but like said above they are trianing now and will train in the fall and thats pretty much what they do every year. They train Halloween in Augest and Christmas in October. um.. they don't do as many of the work shops during halloween and christmas cuz people are crazy with all the stuff that comes along with the holidays... I don't know what else you want to know?



That's exactly what I was curious about... I had heard something about workshops but didn't quite no what they were. Do you have to be invited to a workshop, based on your color code?


----------



## PennyLou

r1009t said:


> That's exactly what I was curious about... I had heard something about workshops but didn't quite no what they were. Do you have to be invited to a workshop, based on your color code?



no, they post them and you have to sign up for them on the hub super fast beasue ones they dont have often like stilts tend to fill up very fast.


----------



## Kayticheer101

So In the program they how workshops for everyone? or just entertainment roles? That would be awesome to go to one! Im auditioning this month so hopefully I get something but even if I dont that would be cool to go to a workshop!


----------



## PennyLou

Kayticheer101 said:


> So In the program they how workshops for everyone? or just entertainment roles? That would be awesome to go to one! Im auditioning this month so hopefully I get something but even if I dont that would be cool to go to a workshop!



they are just for people in enertainmetn already they have some photo pass people can go to and like some that atendents can go to called "the other half" but other then that they are to help people already in entertainment build up there skills


----------



## missalice

Well, because the recruiter I spoke with knew absolutely nothing about characters, I didn't get a character position. I'm planning on auditioning while I'm down there for the hell of it anyway, to see if I can still get a position.

BUT I STILL GOT IN FOR ATTRACTIONS. So those of you who will be down there any time between May and July, I'll be there too!


----------



## kmg148

missalice said:


> Well, because the recruiter I spoke with knew absolutely nothing about characters, I didn't get a character position. I'm planning on auditioning while I'm down there for the hell of it anyway, to see if I can still get a position.
> 
> BUT I STILL GOT IN FOR ATTRACTIONS. So those of you who will be down there any time between May and July, I'll be there too!



If I understand what you're saying correctly, you got an acceptance letter already?

Your acceptance letter wouldn't have character performer in it. You still need to audition. Were you told in your interview that you were invited to audition? If this is the case, you can still do that...


----------



## PennyLou

missalice said:


> Well, because the recruiter I spoke with knew absolutely nothing about characters, I didn't get a character position. I'm planning on auditioning while I'm down there for the hell of it anyway, to see if I can still get a position.
> 
> BUT I STILL GOT IN FOR ATTRACTIONS. So those of you who will be down there any time between May and July, I'll be there too!



yea somewhere I think you said you thought you would be told you are a character before you audition and thats not true you still have to audition when you get here and can be told no. I've worked with ICPs who came here and had to audition here and they got put into charters and I also know a girl that came here waiting to he a character but was put in attractions. So if you are going to audition when you get here you have as much chance as being a charter as you did a few days ago, I feel like you had just been told the wrong info along the way so break a leg when you get here! you still have the chance.


----------



## r1009t

Pennylou I'm so sorry to hear about your friend, I saw your post on the other thread, it's always hard to lose someone. Again, I'm sorry for your lose.


----------



## PennyLou

r1009t said:


> Pennylou I'm so sorry to hear about your friend, I saw your post on the other thread, it's always hard to lose someone. Again, I'm sorry for your lose.



Its definitely going to be strange to not have her there next time I'm at MK. But I'm sure she's watching down on everyone, she was a very kind soul on earth (one of the nicest people everytime I went back) so I have no doubt that she's watching out for everyone from the other side.


----------



## missalice

No, we are told beforehand that we are offered a character performer role. Believe me, I know how the ICP program works. I have friends who received their role offers at the exact same time as I did, and were given character performer. For us it's very different.

If we get offered a character position, we audition once we're down there. However, one of my friends who was a character performer last year, asked at her audition what would happen if she didn't pass the audition - no one had any idea. So if we are offered a character position, it's pretty much set in stone that we will be a character performer. That's just how I understand it. Unless someone completely bombs the audition, it's pretty much set in stone.

But thanks anyway! As I've said, I'm going to audition with the rest of my ICPers once we're down there. If it is as you guys have said it is, I will still have a chance


----------



## PennyLou

changed my mind editing post


----------



## kmg148

missalice said:


> No, we are told beforehand that we are offered a character performer role. Believe me, I know how the ICP program works. I have friends who received their role offers at the exact same time as I did, and were given character performer. For us it's very different.
> 
> If we get offered a character position, we audition once we're down there. However, one of my friends who was a character performer last year, asked at her audition what would happen if she didn't pass the audition - no one had any idea. So if we are offered a character position, it's pretty much set in stone that we will be a character performer. That's just how I understand it. Unless someone completely bombs the audition, it's pretty much set in stone.
> 
> But thanks anyway! As I've said, I'm going to audition with the rest of my ICPers once we're down there. If it is as you guys have said it is, I will still have a chance



Didn't realize you were an ICP. Sorry.


----------



## missalice

Oh don't be sorry, I'm not offended or anything. Just explaining things as I was told/understand them. 

And Pennylou, good luck with your audition in 13 days!


----------



## PennyLou

Thanks, 

Just want to poitn out that the last minni I worked with(who was soo freakin cute by the way) was from Japan and came in thinking she woul dbe merch and went to th audition and was Minni obviously, you really still do have the same chance more so since I think you said you are mouse height.


----------



## ZeroToHero

Soooooo.. issue. I know people said earlier to wear sneakers, that's really all you need, but I just checked the disneyauditions site, and it says no street shoes allowed in studio.. but it doesn't say that on the wdwcollegeprogram.com website...

What should I do? Pretend I didn't see that? I don't know how much dance shoes are - I have character shoes, but I don't know if I'll be able to do what is required in those.

Ugh. Stuck-up, snooty studio.. other audition places don't have that rule!


----------



## kmg148

ZeroToHero said:


> Soooooo.. issue. I know people said earlier to wear sneakers, that's really all you need, but I just checked the disneyauditions site, and it says no street shoes allowed in studio.. but it doesn't say that on the wdwcollegeprogram.com website...
> 
> What should I do? Pretend I didn't see that? I don't know how much dance shoes are - I have character shoes, but I don't know if I'll be able to do what is required in those.
> 
> Ugh. Stuck-up, snooty studio.. other audition places don't have that rule!



I was watching a vlog the other day and the girl said that several people who wore jazz shoes ended up moving on, even though they necessarily couldn't dance well--they looked the part. I've never been to an audition so I have no idea how it really works.

But, I did buy jazz shoes for my plays in high school. They were between $20-30.


----------



## PennyLou

ZeroToHero said:


> Soooooo.. issue. I know people said earlier to wear sneakers, that's really all you need, but I just checked the disneyauditions site, and it says no street shoes allowed in studio.. but it doesn't say that on the wdwcollegeprogram.com website...
> 
> What should I do? Pretend I didn't see that? I don't know how much dance shoes are - I have character shoes, but I don't know if I'll be able to do what is required in those.
> 
> Ugh. Stuck-up, snooty studio.. other audition places don't have that rule!



what they mean is, the studio has dance floors rahter then wood floors (its a differnt and more exspensive flooring that offerns more support and dance shoes move better on it) so they don't want sneakers that are dirty and grose from outside stuff on it. They dont want it to get nasty for the elimints or cut up from old shoes.  so as it says if you bring sneakers they have to be clean. Walmart sells dance skin sneakers for like $11 - $22 that are really comfotable and easy to dance in, get them wear them just in the house to get a feel for them and then bring them to the audition, its a much cheaper altrnitive to jazz shoes.  

Or if you have new sneakers in general that havent been worn on the st that will be fine. 

But thats what no street shoes means.


----------



## ZeroToHero

Aha! Okay. Thanks you guys! I think we're headed to go shopping for shoes tomorrow anyway, so I will check out options.


----------



## PennyLou

ZeroToHero said:


> Aha! Okay. Thanks you guys! I think we're headed to go shopping for shoes tomorrow anyway, so I will check out options.



I'd go for sneakers just cuz you'll use them again, I have Jazz shoes from doing shows but if you're just doing this, you don't need them once you get in so at least you'll use the sneakers lol


----------



## MaryPoppins86

Would cheer shoes be ok? I'm just more comfortable with something light on my feet if I have to move around a lot.


----------



## PennyLou

MaryPoppins86 said:


> Would cheer shoes be ok? I'm just more comfortable with something light on my feet if I have to move around a lot.



yea cuz they are like sneakers right? I would say they are find as long as they are clean


----------



## Kayticheer101

PennyLou said:


> yea cuz they are like sneakers right? I would say they are find as long as they are clean



Iv been a cheerleader all my life and was thinking about wearing my cheer shoes...but i decided not to. I have these black jazz shoes. Im auditioning in orlando and from what i hear thats what most people wear because its easier. I can tumble and jump in them so they work for everything. 
I had a question though for anyone who knows.. are we going to have an entrance thing where we have to impress the judges.. like spirit on.. or something like that. i wanted to show them my tumbling skills as well. is there any opportunity to do anything like that or is it just dance and emotion expressions etc?


----------



## PennyLou

Kayticheer101 said:


> Iv been a cheerleader all my life and was thinking about wearing my cheer shoes...but i decided not to. I have these black jazz shoes. Im auditioning in orlando and from what i hear thats what most people wear because its easier. I can tumble and jump in them so they work for everything.
> I had a question though for anyone who knows.. are we going to have an entrance thing where we have to impress the judges.. like spirit on.. or something like that. i wanted to show them my tumbling skills as well. is there any opportunity to do anything like that or is it just dance and emotion expressions etc?



um, idk what sprit on is.. cheerleaders are like another species to me lol but no, we're not aloud to tumble as character performers the tumblers are in shows and are on equity contracts, they have audition for tumblers (not cps) 2xs a year in FL if that is something you want to look for in the future. but for this its they give you a dance then you make up a pantomime and then you dance the same like 36 counts and then make up pantomime again and then the advance dance is generally just dance. As someone who has done cheering for every you should have no problem moving on the advance dance and even with the advance dance for dancers and people who are movers it normaly not super hard stuff even in the advanced level.


----------



## Kayticheer101

PennyLou said:


> um, idk what sprit on is.. cheerleaders are like another species to me lol but no, we're not aloud to tumble as character performers the tumblers are in shows and are on equity contracts, they have audition for tumblers (not cps) 2xs a year in FL if that is something you want to look for in the future. but for this its they give you a dance then you make up a pantomime and then you dance the same like 36 counts and then make up pantomime again and then the advance dance is generally just dance. As someone who has done cheering for every you should have no problem moving on the advance dance and even with the advance dance for dancers and people who are movers it normaly not super hard stuff even in the advanced level.



Ahhh okay. darn i thought i was going to get to tumble :/ Oh well. so the pantomime thing.. do we have to just go ahead and make up a routine or will they say act like this.. and then you on the spot have to do it?


----------



## PennyLou

Kayticheer101 said:


> Ahhh okay. darn i thought i was going to get to tumble :/ Oh well. so the pantomime thing.. do we have to just go ahead and make up a routine or will they say act like this.. and then you on the spot have to do it?



they will give you a topic like "somthing to do with the holidays" or "getting ready for a party" and then you have to make up a sotry to do with that theme and tell it.


----------



## spottywotty

um not sure


----------



## ZeroToHero

how long do you have to make up the story?


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

ZeroToHero said:


> how long do you have to make up the story?



It's only been about a minute or so when I've done it, maybe a little less- but it's not very long. It doesn't have to be an in depth story lol- just as long as your actions are big enough and you have a beginning, middle, and end.


----------



## PennyLou

ZeroToHero said:


> how long do you have to make up the story?



uh I think its normaly 16 counts then you dance and then 16 more counts I think 16 its not a ton of time


----------



## r1009t

Has anyone ever heard of a cp getting trained in more than one face character?


----------



## ZeroToHero

r1009t said:


> Has anyone ever heard of a cp getting trained in more than one face character?



Yes - I think it was mentioned earlier (was it on this thread?) that you can be trained in two or more face characters - one person was trained in 6 - but that is rare.

it's economically viable - if you can pay one person to play more than one face, that's a good thing for them.


----------



## Kayticheer101

okay so this action story we have to do at auditions.. its non verbal right? like they say act like this without talking and you have to act like it in a story with big motions no talking?


----------



## ipodluvr287

Kayticheer101 said:


> okay so this action story we have to do at auditions.. its non verbal right? like they say act like this without talking and you have to act like it in a story with big motions no talking?



Yep, its non-verbal. Yep, you have to use big motions. They will give you a scenario like 'you are hungry at the parks' and then you have to think of something to do for that and it needs to be very exagerated because children don't usually understand when characters do small motions, but when they do big motions, its easier to tell what they mean.


----------



## Joanna71985

r1009t said:


> Has anyone ever heard of a cp getting trained in more than one face character?



It is possible. My friend from Fall 2009 was friends with Aladdin, Caspian, and Naveen (I believe he is FT now).


----------



## allison_wonderland88

I have a character audition next week, and I'm about 5'2" average weight, but I'm pretty well developed (if you catch my drift) should I try to strap the girls down for my audition? I've heard that they don't want women who are particularly busty.


----------



## r1009t

ZeroToHero said:


> Yes - I think it was mentioned earlier (was it on this thread?) that you can be trained in two or more face characters - one person was trained in 6 - but that is rare.
> 
> it's economically viable - if you can pay one person to play more than one face, that's a good thing for them.



Yes it was actually me who asked the question to begin with  I think the responses I got were that people had heard of ft/pt/seasonal not necessarily cps getting trained in more than one, if that makes sense? 

Anyone know exactly how the half inch rule works? My understanding was that you could be friends with a character who's 5'7 even if you were measured at 5.7.5" if that makes sense? Or does that half inch rule only apply to mouse height?


----------



## PennyLou

r1009t said:


> Yes it was actually me who asked the question to begin with  I think the responses I got were that people had heard of ft/pt/seasonal not necessarily cps getting trained in more than one, if that makes sense?
> 
> Anyone know exactly how the half inch rule works? My understanding was that you could be friends with a character who's 5'7 even if you were measured at 5.7.5" if that makes sense? Or does that half inch rule only apply to mouse height?



Thats the idea yes, some charecters it doesn't work for and sometimes its crazy cuz I'm the top of Pluto so when mt back to back is the bottom of Pluto and we could be 3.5 inch differnt thats a big gap lol. But the costume was mad for my height and then about 2 years ago they made him start shorter so people in the 5'5 area had more charecters to do.. so.. yea.. they are sharpis and I am a hound dog lol.. but whatever that is the idea for fur. I'm not sure it works for face at all. and some fur it doenst work for either, but most if does.. I remebers my friend was 5'7.5 disney height but actuallt 5'7 and so she was like baby eeyore is is normaly 5'8 -5'10 lol.. he tail draged on the ground.. so cute


----------



## allison_wonderland88

illini4princess said:


> Anyone else going to the auditions in Chicago?



I'll be there!!!!!


----------



## gunner52589

Me too!


----------



## ipodluvr287

allison_wonderland88 said:


> I have a character audition next week, and I'm about 5'2" average weight, but I'm pretty well developed (if you catch my drift) should I try to strap the girls down for my audition? I've heard that they don't want women who are particularly busty.



I've heard of more busty girls doing this with sports bras and etc. You probably should if you want to be considered for face because the face characters in your height (and mine, I'm only 5'0 haha) because those would be Alice, Wendy, and the Fairies. Alice and Wendy are both supposed to be 12, so they're not very busty. And I don't think a fairy would be very busty either. Haha


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

allison_wonderland88 said:


> I'll be there!!!!!



me too! i'm so nervous!


----------



## allison_wonderland88

QueenofPrideRock said:


> me too! i'm so nervous!



well, i've been doing theater for 12 years and my best advice for auditioning is just to look confident!!! big smiles and confident gestures can cover a lot of mistakes. over the years, i've sort of developed an audition persona - so it's less like they're judging you and more like they're judging a character you made up. it sounds silly, but it has definitely helped me with nerves!


----------



## gunner52589

allison_wonderland88 said:


> well, i've been doing theater for 12 years and my best advice for auditioning is just to look confident!!! big smiles and confident gestures can cover a lot of mistakes. over the years, i've sort of developed an audition persona - so it's less like they're judging you and more like they're judging a character you made up. it sounds silly, but it has definitely helped me with nerves!



It's definitely not silly. As a fellow theatre student I can say that this is exactly what I do at auditions!


----------



## allison_wonderland88

gunner52589 said:


> It's definitely not silly. As a fellow theatre student I can say that this is exactly what I do at auditions!



Yay theater people!!! I'm hoping all those years on the stage are going to work to my advantage at the character auditions next week in Chicago!

But seriously, the audition persona is a GREAT tool. I've been using it for years and it really helps you to USE those nervous/excited jitters!


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

allison_wonderland88 said:


> well, i've been doing theater for 12 years and my best advice for auditioning is just to look confident!!! big smiles and confident gestures can cover a lot of mistakes. over the years, i've sort of developed an audition persona - so it's less like they're judging you and more like they're judging a character you made up. it sounds silly, but it has definitely helped me with nerves!



No that's good advice! Hopefully I'll be able to fake enough confidence to mask my nerves when we're actually auditioning, haha.


----------



## allison_wonderland88

QueenofPrideRock said:


> No that's good advice! Hopefully I'll be able to fake enough confidence to mask my nerves when we're actually auditioning, haha.



Believe me, you'll find that its surprisingly easy to do. Try doing this: create a whole backstory for your audition persona.  Write it down.  Make them a really confident person (but not a jerk, haha), then practice thinking and walking and talking just like they would.  Go out in public and be that persona, but don't tell anyone.  It's good practice and it will make you comfortable with the idea. 

I also recommend practicing your facial expressions in a mirror. Being aware of what your body is doing is ALWAYS a good skill!


----------



## gunner52589

allison_wonderland88 said:


> Believe me, you'll find that its surprisingly easy to do. Try doing this: create a whole backstory for your audition persona.  Write it down.  Make them a really confident person (but not a jerk, haha), then practice thinking and walking and talking just like they would.  Go out in public and be that persona, but don't tell anyone.  It's good practice and it will make you comfortable with the idea.
> 
> I also recommend practicing your facial expressions in a mirror. Being aware of what your body is doing is ALWAYS a good skill!



Also, something that helps me and may or may not help you too is to pretend that, instead of auditioning for strangers, pretend you are actually auditioning for your best friends. I find it helps to calm me down and, after all, the judges aren't there to be scary and intimidating. Hope this helps!


----------



## allison_wonderland88

gunner52589 said:


> Also, something that helps me and may or may not help you too is to pretend that, instead of auditioning for strangers, pretend you are actually auditioning for your best friends. I find it helps to calm me down and, after all, the judges aren't there to be scary and intimidating. Hope this helps!




haha. i love that we sound like old pros! 

and i promise that auditioning gets easier once you get there. try not to hype it up too much in your head. they're just people.

oh and DO NOT imagine people in their underwear. its just weird. and really not helpful at all. whoever came up with that idea was clearly demented! haha


----------



## gunner52589

allison_wonderland88 said:


> haha. i love that we sound like old pros!
> 
> and i promise that auditioning gets easier once you get there. try not to hype it up too much in your head. they're just people.
> 
> oh and DO NOT imagine people in their underwear. its just weird. and really not helpful at all. whoever came up with that idea was clearly demented! haha



I completely and totally agree. That was just an awful idea and whoever thought of it has a sick sense of humor!


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

All of this is SO HELPFUL. Thank you!! 

(and btw, gunner, is that also your youtube sn? if so hi, it's abby!)


----------



## gunner52589

QueenofPrideRock said:


> All of this is SO HELPFUL. Thank you!!
> 
> (and btw, gunner, is that also your youtube sn? if so hi, it's abby!)



It sure is. Hi, Abby!


----------



## missalice

PennyLou said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Just want to poitn out that the last minni I worked with(who was soo freakin cute by the way) was from Japan and came in thinking she woul dbe merch and went to th audition and was Minni obviously, you really still do have the same chance more so since I think you said you are mouse height.



Thanks for letting me know that PennyLou!  That gives me a bit of hope lol. Unfortunately I'm 5'2", but that is chipmunk height (and my friends knew an ICP who got chipmunk height before so here's hoping!) I'm still going to audition just to see what happens, because I'd hate to miss out. It's an opportunity just being there though, so I won't be devastated if I don't get a character role for sure!


----------



## PennyLou

Break a Leg everyone going to todays audtions! Tell us how it went!


----------



## ZeroToHero

Oh man, auditions are this week! And of course, this would be the week where I feel awful - I went hiking last week, and my leg is still "feeling" it - hopefully I'm better by Wednesday.

I feel like this has been asked before, but I don't remember where - how long do they go over the dance with you? I know it's 36 counts or so, so I know the end product isn't that long, but do they review it for you more than one time? I know it definitely takes me more than one time to learn something, since I don't dance... I would need at least 3 or 4 times, I think.


Good luck to everyone who is going today!!!!!! Let us know how it went!


----------



## seobaina

Good luck all!


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

With audition week upon us, does anyone have any last minute tips? I'm so excited but so nervous!


----------



## Yongo10

QueenofPrideRock said:


> me too! i'm so nervous!



I'll be in the Chicago auditions as well...! 

Im hoping to be pulled for face (who isnt?) BUT for *Tiana*... Im not sure if they are still looking for her or not.  And since she is new, does anyone know of any special things they want for Princess Tiana?  

Also, I have quite the bust and I have sized up the dress, I do believe it can handle what I have (_this sounds soo awkward_) but, Im not sure if that could be something that'd detour them from picking me (amongst other things).  Would you guys recommend anything for that?  Or just any advice on Tiana at all? Or any characters that are black/dark skinned?  I'm ok with fur character too, so there's that. 

Ohhh~ I'm so _so_ _so_ *nervous*.


----------



## PennyLou

they are looking for Tiana still nroamly the dresses go to size 10/12 for face so you could be fine.. and all I really know about what they are looking for with her is the girl has to be 5'6-5'8  best of luck!


----------



## pinktink88

hey guys i'm auditioning in Boston on wednesday!!!!
REALLY hope to be pulled for tinkerbell, any tips??

who else is going to be there??


----------



## PennyLou

pinktink88 said:


> hey guys i'm auditioning in Boston on wednesday!!!!
> REALLY hope to be pulled for tinkerbell, any tips??
> 
> who else is going to be there??



I'll be there, to be pulled for face there is nothing to do they just look at you and pull you if they think you look like them, they have just face calls after you are a CM also and you just stand in a line and then look at you! kind of crazy

I;ll be there n boston I leave tomorrow. A few others will be there as well.


----------



## pinktink88

you mean once you're an entertainment cast member?

i'm already in boston so i just have to drive 15 minutes, where are you coming from that you're leaving tomorrow??


----------



## Yongo10

PennyLou said:


> they are looking for Tiana still nroamly the dresses go to size 10/12 for face so you could be fine.. and all I really know about what they are looking for with her is the girl has to be 5'6-5'8  best of luck!



Oh shucks! Thanks so much. 

So now, back to the dress. The bust wont matter too much you think?  Something that Im wondering is, do I go there down playing my bust or do I go there the way I am and have them figure it out.  I am in that height range, but I will be walking to the audition (30 minute walk) and I'm a bit worried my height will be affected.


----------



## r1009t

Yongo10 said:


> Oh shucks! Thanks so much.
> 
> So now, back to the dress. The bust wont matter too much you think?  Something that Im wondering is, do I go there down playing my bust or do I go there the way I am and have them figure it out.  I am in that height range, but I will be walking to the audition (30 minute walk) and I'm a bit worried my height will be affected.



For the bust thing, I think the general consensus from these boards is to play it down but I really wouldn't worry to much about it. Sorry I'm not really clear your worried your height will be affected from walking? Are you bringing a heavy backpack with you?


----------



## PennyLou

Yongo10 said:


> Oh shucks! Thanks so much.
> 
> So now, back to the dress. The bust wont matter too much you think?  Something that Im wondering is, do I go there down playing my bust or do I go there the way I am and have them figure it out.  I am in that height range, but I will be walking to the audition (30 minute walk) and I'm a bit worried my height will be affected.



Just stand up tall! lol and yea play your bust done none of the Disney girls are super busty. I mean you dont have to bind or anything but dont wear the bra that makes them look bigger lol. 

And for PinkTink.. they wil do face pulling at this audition but year once you are a cast member (I'm sesaonal) you can also go to just face calls and all you do is stand in a line and they walk by and look at you, my point is there isn;t like "oh do this it alwasy works or act this way or wear this" just smile and hope for the best


----------



## pinktink88

i'm a cast member too but that's new to me!


----------



## r1009t

PennyLou said:


> Just stand up tall! lol and yea play your bust done none of the Disney girls are super busty. I mean you dont have to bind or anything but dont wear the bra that makes them look bigger lol.
> 
> And for PinkTink.. they wil do face pulling at this audition but year once you are a cast member (I'm sesaonal) you can also go to just face calls and all you do is stand in a line and they walk by and look at you, my point is there isn;t like "oh do this it alwasy works or act this way or wear this" just smile and hope for the best



Do you have to be an entertainment cast member to go to the face calls or are they open to any cast member?


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

ZeroToHero said:


> I feel like this has been asked before, but I don't remember where - how long do they go over the dance with you? I know it's 36 counts or so, so I know the end product isn't that long, but do they review it for you more than one time? I know it definitely takes me more than one time to learn something, since I don't dance... I would need at least 3 or 4 times, I think.



They review it a good bit. How they do it is they'll teach you an 8 count at a time and keep adding on. So you'll learn the first, then add on the second, etc. They review it at least 2 times after you learn the whole routine, I believe. I realize that doesn't sound like a lot, but it's actually a pretty good amount of review.


----------



## Berlioz70

The face calls are open for everyone. However, if you're on the CP in a non-entertainment role you are less likely to get pulled. There are always exceptions with new characters (Tiana, fairies), but those are rare. They do not like to pull CPs from other lines of businesses because it hurts their agreements with those partners.


----------



## PennyLou

I feel like maybe they have face calls just for entertainment CMs more often then they have them for everyone but they do that them for all CMs as well.


----------



## ZeroToHero

bellaDisneydncr said:


> They review it a good bit. How they do it is they'll teach you an 8 count at a time and keep adding on. So you'll learn the first, then add on the second, etc. They review it at least 2 times after you learn the whole routine, I believe. I realize that doesn't sound like a lot, but it's actually a pretty good amount of review.



That actually sounds fine! I think I can do that. 




And I'll be at Boston on Wednesday as well! It's a bus+train ride for me, about a half-hour or so? Maybe a little more, if there's a lot of traffic.

I'll be wearing black and grey if anyone wants to chat beforehand - or just yell out "Danica!" and I bet I'll be the only one there who answers... hopefully. Haha.


----------



## Berlioz70

PennyLou said:


> I feel like maybe they have face calls just for entertainment CMs more often then they have them for everyone but they do that them for all CMs as well.



Those are the SECPS, which are only for Entertainment. Anything considered a face audition (they have them every couple of months) are for everyone, they are listed on the Disney Audition website. They may also open up casting for special events (Star Wars Weekends), these are not listed on the website as they are not open to the public, but CMs from all lines of businesses may attend.


----------



## PennyLou

Berlioz70 said:


> Those are the SECPS, which are only for Entertainment. Anything considered a face audition (they have them every couple of months) are for everyone, they are listed on the Disney Audition website. They may also open up casting for special events (Star Wars Weekends), these are not listed on the website as they are not open to the public, but CMs from all lines of businesses may attend.



ok,I guess I was thinking of when they pull out new face roles and they have entertainemnt cm face calls first (that are just posted around the zoo and stuff) and then they have ones for everyone like when Lady T and the sisters went out and then the fiaries and stuff. 

i have a train ride into NYC (I'm right outside the city) and then about 4-4 1/2 hrs from there to Boston, which is why I'm heading there tomorrow and then I'll head home after yay 10 hrs in transit in 2 days lol, I was just downloading movies for the trips and I've got a new book . 

I have really short blondish hair, I'll be wearing a yellow/green tank and a Black hoodie with pink like patterns and stuff lol, I'm planing to gt there around 9ish so I'm sure I'll be looking for people to talk to


----------



## ZeroToHero

PennyLou said:


> I have really short blondish hair, I'll be wearing a yellow/green tank and a Black hoodie with pink like patterns and stuff lol, I'm planing to gt there around 9ish so I'm sure I'll be looking for people to talk to



I should be there around the same time - I'm leaving after I get my brother on the bus to school. I'm aiming to catch the 7:55 bus, but I might miss that if his bus is late, in which case, I'll get the 8:25 - either way, I will be there around 9, maybe a little later if I get lost walking from Central Station.. haha.


----------



## PennyLou

ZeroToHero said:


> I should be there around the same time - I'm leaving after I get my brother on the bus to school. I'm aiming to catch the 7:55 bus, but I might miss that if his bus is late, in which case, I'll get the 8:25 - either way, I will be there around 9, maybe a little later if I get lost walking from Central Station.. haha.



haha yea, when i get into the city tomorrow I'm going to take the subway to central station to find the studio, so its less to worry about in the am


----------



## Yongo10

r1009t said:


> For the bust thing, I think the general consensus from these boards is to play it down but I really wouldn't worry to much about it. Sorry I'm not really clear your worried your height will be affected from walking? Are you bringing a heavy backpack with you?



Hahah, oh no no.  I meant walking kinda shortens you a bit. Like your vertebrae kinda scrunches up a little.  If you measure your height at the beginning of your day and the end, there is a height difference from all the walking and whatnot.  Hmm... haha I feel dumb. I'm sorry. Lol  I'll just keep it moving.  

Thanks for your bust advice!! 




PennyLou said:


> Just stand up tall! lol and yea play your bust done none of the Disney girls are super busty. I mean you dont have to bind or anything but dont wear the bra that makes them look bigger lol.




I see, thanks again! You're so helpful! 


*One More Question: *
About the animation bits.  When they give you a character to meet or tell you to bake a cake, do they give you time to think or is it a "BOOM--BAM" kinda thing? Is this something I'm allowed to ask?


.


----------



## PennyLou

Yongo10 said:


> Hahah, oh no no.  I meant walking kinda shortens you a bit. Like your vertebrae kinda scrunches up a little.  If you measure your height at the beginning of your day and the end, there is a height difference from all the walking and whatnot.  Hmm... haha I feel dumb. I'm sorry. Lol  I'll just keep it moving.
> 
> Thanks for your bust advice!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see, thanks again! You're so helpful!
> 
> 
> *One More Question: *
> About the animation bits.  When they give you a character to meet or tell you to bake a cake, do they give you time to think or is it a "BOOM--BAM" kinda thing? Is this something I'm allowed to ask?
> 
> 
> .




they tell you and then you dance a bit and then you do it in the middle of the dance and you have a little time before hand its not like they yell it out and you have to do it right then but they don't tell you until you are in the room


----------



## pinktink88

i won't be there until 10ish probably because of class boo
i'll have a blonde bun and black disney sweatshirt probably!


----------



## PidginPea

-


----------



## PennyLou

PidginPea said:


> How does it work if you are accepted into face/entertainment in general from another line of business? Do you forfeit your other job or is face/entertainment then something you do in addition to your other job?



You switch to entertainment totaly. You can sometimes still pick up shifts at your old area if you are still trains there but you will only be scheduled in entertainment. I'm pretty sure ingeneral you can only be scheduled in one area ent. Food. Ect because diffnert people do the scheduled for each area and don't have to work together.


----------



## r1009t

Yongo10 said:


> Hahah, oh no no.  I meant walking kinda shortens you a bit. Like your vertebrae kinda scrunches up a little.  If you measure your height at the beginning of your day and the end, there is a height difference from all the walking and whatnot.  Hmm... haha I feel dumb. I'm sorry. Lol  I'll just keep it moving.
> 
> Thanks for your bust advice!!



Oh I see, that totally makes sense  No it's totally fine and your welcome  

To everyone who's auditioning break a leg!!!!!!


----------



## PidginPea

-


----------



## Yongo10

Another question:

Do they ask both - "Meet a character" and "Bake a cake (type thing)" or do they pick one and you animate that?  What I mean is,... will they do something like:
"for the first animation, you must show us baking a cake. For the second you must meet [insert character here]" Is that how it's done or do they do one or the other. 

Is that question clear?

*EDIT:* Nevermind, found out!


----------



## ZeroToHero

See you all in a few hours!


----------



## PennyLou

ZeroToHero said:


> See you all in a few hours!



It was nice seeing everyone in Boston today!! How we all get in


----------



## ipodluvr287

Do you guys know how you did yet? If not, I wish you pixie dust  !


----------



## Yongo10

Yeah how does everyone feel about it? Did you have fun ^_^ I'm excited and nervous for you all!


----------



## PennyLou

Yongo10 said:


> Yeah how does everyone feel about it? Did you have fun ^_^ I'm excited and nervous for you all!



yea I had fun and I think it went well! But we don't hear anything at all at the audition we wont hear for a few weeks


----------



## r1009t

I'm glad to here it went well!  What animations did you guys have to do?


----------



## PennyLou

meeting our fav charecter in the park and getting something to/eating something in the park.  But IDK if they are dong the same for everyone (there is actually more then one team going around this week so if you get the other team the whole thing could be diff)


----------



## ipodluvr287

PennyLou said:


> meeting our fav charecter in the park and getting something to/eating something in the park.  But IDK if they are dong the same for everyone (there is actually more then one team going around this week so if you get the other team the whole thing could be diff)



I've read this baord all the way from its start and it seems a lot of people get the combination of favorite character and food in the parks. What did you do for those two?


----------



## Yongo10

PennyLou said:


> yea I had fun and I think it went well! But we don't hear anything at all at the audition we wont hear for a few weeks



Oh AWESOME!!! Glad you had fun! 
How many ppl were at your audition?  I'm getting the mad mad mad jitters about mine of Firday. I scouted out the location today and it gave me a piece of mind, but also a new kind of anxiousness haha. I hope I have fun as well!


----------



## ZeroToHero

We had 75 at Boston - they said that was a great turnout, which meant they'd be back... so that may be high? I was expecting 50 or so.


----------



## PennyLou

All I know is about 1/2 of us had been from Jersey so they should really do one closer to Jresey next time lol


----------



## PennyLou

ipodluvr287 said:


> I've read this baord all the way from its start and it seems a lot of people get the combination of favorite character and food in the parks. What did you do for those two?



that was so strange to me, they used to/normaly only give you one topic. I've have holday themes (so I wraped a gift) I've had getting ready for a party, I've had walking a red carpet ect.. (cuz after you are a CM you have to go once a year to keep your skill levels curent)


----------



## Yongo10

Oh geez... today is my audition. Who's nervous? ME.  It's 4:30am and 12 hours from now the audition will be in full swing (it's starts at 4pm, check in is at 3pm). 

Anyone going to the *Chicago* audition, look out for an African American girl with mad jitters. Hahaa


----------



## PennyLou

Yongo10 said:


> Oh geez... today is my audition. Who's nervous? ME.  It's 4:30am and 12 hours from now the audition will be in full swing (it's starts at 4pm, check in is at 3pm).
> 
> Anyone going to the *Chicago* audition, look out for an African American girl with mad jitters. Hahaa



haha break a leg and make sure to have fun!


----------



## Yongo10

PennyLou said:


> haha break a leg and make sure to have fun!




Do we need to take any paperwork to the audition? Like know any numbers?


----------



## PennyLou

Yongo10 said:


> Do we need to take any paperwork to the audition? Like know any numbers?


U just need to know ur ss# but u don't need any papers


----------



## Yongo10

Got measured at 5'5, got cut. That sucks...


----------



## PennyLou

Yongo10 said:


> Got measured at 5'5, got cut. That sucks...



they cut people? do you just mean you weren't kept for the second dance cuz more people aren't? I never have been before and I'm a character..


----------



## Yongo10

PennyLou said:


> they cut people? do you just mean you weren't kept for the second dance cuz more people aren't? I never have been before and I'm a character..



Yeah I believe they do that for the bigger auditions. We had about 124 ppl in Chicago. So I think the first few cuts were made on your measurements, which sucks hard core...


----------



## PennyLou

Yongo10 said:


> Yeah I believe they do that for the bigger auditions. We had about 124 ppl in Chicago. So I think the first few cuts were made on your measurements, which sucks hard core...



so you didn't get to dance at all  I'm sry, thats not a ton more then was at our location but I'm sry that it didn't work out for you! I hope you have fun at whatever job you have been excepted for, for the program. in general being a CPs a lot of fun!


----------



## Yongo10

PennyLou said:


> so you didn't get to dance at all  I'm sry, thats not a ton more then was at our location but I'm sry that it didn't work out for you! I hope you have fun at whatever job you have been excepted for, for the program. in general being a CPs a lot of fun!



Thanks, it might be a day or a couple more ours til I'm over it completely.  We did get to do a dance but some people that did well at it were still cut.  There were a lot of people there


----------



## PennyLou

Yongo10 said:


> Thanks, it might be a day or a couple more ours til I'm over it completely.  We did get to do a dance but some people that did well at it were still cut.  There were a lot of people there



I'm still confused then I guess, did you dance in a group of 6 for them? or did they cut people before that. Cuz the group of 6 is the audition and like in one place only 9 people got asked to stay to dance again, that doesn't mean they are the only 9 being considered. it just means they are the only 9 being considered for higher level dancing roles. but like I said I've never gotten to that part and I'm a character.


----------



## Berlioz70

The "new" audition process, for larger locations, is to start out with an across the room routine. It's two eight counts of very basic movements. They are able to sort through people who can keep a beat and those who cannot pretty easily during this section. This is also the time where they make cuts based on height (as mentioned).

After this, they do the dance/animation section.

Then they may pull people to an advance dance, or at least select a couple people to video tape the dance audition.


----------



## PennyLou

Berlioz70 said:


> The "new" audition process, for larger locations, is to start out with an across the room routine. It's two eight counts of very basic movements. They are able to sort through people who can keep a beat and those who cannot pretty easily during this section. This is also the time where they make cuts based on height (as mentioned).
> 
> After this, they do the dance/animation section.
> 
> Then they may pull people to an advance dance, or at least select a couple people to video tape the dance audition.



oh ok, cool, the other day there where like 75 of us so they let all of us dance in the groups of 6.


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

Berlioz70 said:


> This is also the time where they make cuts based on height (as mentioned).



ohhh this is scary..  another reason to be upset i'm in a common height - hopefully by next year's auditions (for fall 2011) it won't be as bad...


----------



## PennyLou

bellaDisneydncr said:


> ohhh this is scary..  another reason to be upset i'm in a common height - hopefully by next year's auditions (for fall 2011) it won't be as bad...



Hopefully this is true cuz it will mean the economy has turned around and I will have a real job!


----------



## ZeroToHero

Oh my gosh, I'm so sorry! That's scary that they did that. I can't believe they would cut people that early, after some people spent all that money getting there. :/

You just have to remember, you're still going to Disney! It will be awesome no matter what.


----------



## Yongo10

ZeroToHero said:


> Oh my gosh, I'm so sorry! That's scary that they did that. I can't believe they would cut people that early, after some people spent all that money getting there. :/
> 
> You just have to remember, you're still going to Disney! It will be awesome no matter what.



Yeah it hurt quite a bit, luckily I had a friend still waiting for me.  Some folks came from so far away.   

That's true. Cant be mad about that, it's the light that I keep looking at to pull me through haha. I'll get over it, it'll just take a while.  
This is me now--->  
This'll be me by next week -->


----------



## Cesilie

okay so I have a question....

I got accepted into the college program for DLR for QSFB. If I were to go to a character audition and get a part would i be able to work as a character versus my QSFB? or would I be allowed to work both?

I'm thinking I'm perfect mouse height... i'm 5'1 mayyyybe close to 5'2 lol


----------



## ZeroToHero

Cesilie said:


> okay so I have a question....
> 
> I got accepted into the college program for DLR for QSFB. If I were to go to a character audition and get a part would i be able to work as a character versus my QSFB? or would I be allowed to work both?
> 
> I'm thinking I'm perfect mouse height... i'm 5'1 mayyyybe close to 5'2 lol



I don't know how it works in DLR, but I'm going to assume that it's the same as WDW, where you switch your role, so you would no longer be a QSFB, you would now be entirely in a character role. 

And you're actually taller than mouse, you're in the middle of the munks.


----------



## PennyLou

Cesilie said:


> okay so I have a question....
> 
> I got accepted into the college program for DLR for QSFB. If I were to go to a character audition and get a part would i be able to work as a character versus my QSFB? or would I be allowed to work both?
> 
> I'm thinking I'm perfect mouse height... i'm 5'1 mayyyybe close to 5'2 lol



Disney Land doesn't have characters for there CP program yet at least the auditions are just for disney world CPs. Cuz I thought about applying for DL since I've done DW before but they don't have a space for characters for there program.


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

Cesilie said:


> okay so I have a question....
> 
> I got accepted into the college program for DLR for QSFB. If I were to go to a character audition and get a part would i be able to work as a character versus my QSFB? or would I be allowed to work both?
> 
> I'm thinking I'm perfect mouse height... i'm 5'1 mayyyybe close to 5'2 lol





PennyLou said:


> Disney Land doesn't have characters for there CP program yet at least the auditions are just for disney world CPs. Cuz I thought about applying for DL since I've done DW before but they don't have a space for characters for there program.



Yeah, I'm pretty sure I heard that DLR isn't hiring CP character performers right now. They did in previous years, but not now.


----------



## Cesilie

Yea, I know they don't for the CP but I was meaning while i'm in the CP if I were to audition separately from the CP and got the job if it would switch me over.

Really? I've seen mice way taller than 5'2 before :l I'll have to find the picture i have of the giant mickey, and i'm not meaning his ears, His eyes were over my head! he was a tall mickey D: lol


----------



## ZeroToHero

I doubt it... at least, you probably wouldn't get your deposit back, and you wouldn't get Disney housing, that would be on your own. I don't know what other issues there may be.


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

Cesilie said:


> Yea, I know they don't for the CP but I was meaning while i'm in the CP if I were to audition separately from the CP and got the job if it would switch me over.
> 
> Really? I've seen mice way taller than 5'2 before :l I'll have to find the picture i have of the giant mickey, and i'm not meaning his ears, His eyes were over my head! he was a tall mickey D: lol



I think it would be pretty difficult- and like zero said- you would have to find your own housing and everything. And I don't mean to be miss negative overe here lol but DLR hasn't been hiring many people at all... the last time I checked disneyauditions.com the only thing they were looking for was stunt performers, but they could look for more in the future- you never know with disney


----------



## teamlouise

Cesilie said:


> Yea, I know they don't for the CP but I was meaning while i'm in the CP if I were to audition separately from the CP and got the job if it would switch me over.
> 
> Really? I've seen mice way taller than 5'2 before :l I'll have to find the picture i have of the giant mickey, and i'm not meaning his ears, His eyes were over my head! he was a tall mickey D: lol



I don't remember where I read it, but you can't audition and switch roles while you're on the CP. So, if you'd like to be a character performer at DL, you have to wait to audition until after your program (or audition really close to the end of it.)


----------



## gunner52589

I was at the Chicago auditions as well and was cut right away because of my height. Kind of disappointing because it was a 10 and a half hour drive to get there.


----------



## Yongo10

gunner52589 said:


> I was at the Chicago auditions as well and was cut right away because of my height. Kind of disappointing because it was a 10 and a half hour drive to get there.



You were? Yeah, I live closer to the location (I go to school there) and so it wasnt so bad.  But I felt for people who had a long journey to get to the location.  I'm sorry about that.


----------



## gunner52589

Yongo10 said:


> You were? Yeah, I live closer to the location (I go to school there) and so it wasnt so bad.  But I felt for people who had a long journey to get to the location.  I'm sorry about that.



Thanks, but you have no reason to apologize. I knew going in that I was in a competitive height range and that there was always a chance there wouldn't be a spot for me. It happens.


----------



## ZeroToHero

gunner52589 said:


> I was at the Chicago auditions as well and was cut right away because of my height. Kind of disappointing because it was a 10 and a half hour drive to get there.



 How tall are you? Are you 5'5 too?

That used to be a pretty dead height, but they added a few more friends to it... still not one of the most required ones, especially since they're cutting down on characters in general.

I feel for you - that is a wicked long drive to be disappointed like that.


----------



## disneylove22

For meeting your fav character do you act like your just excited to meet them like you would in the park? or do you act like you are your fav character?


----------



## ZeroToHero

disneylove22 said:


> For meeting your fav character do you act like your just excited to meet them like you would in the park? or do you act like you are your fav character?



Your actions should convey who you are meeting. So yes, you act like you are excited to meet them, but how you interact with them should tell the casting people who that character is.


----------



## MaryPoppins86

Yongo10 said:


> Yeah I believe they do that for the bigger auditions. We had about 124 ppl in Chicago. So I think the first few cuts were made on your measurements, which sucks hard core...



They did the same thing at the Pittsburgh audition. There were about 122 people there. A basic dance movement was taught then almost have was cut.


----------



## PennyLou

damn! they didnt cut any of us but now I'm nervious! Cuz I'm pretty avrage I have a lot of charecters I can do I'm a bit taller then the 5'5 but its still avrage! eep!

I'm sooo tired of waiting I just want to know if I have to tell my job here I'll be leaving and get things kind of done here before going. ya know, if I don't hear for 3 weeks I'll have about 2 weeks to do everything if I get the start date I want! 

But it really really does suck for them to just cut people who traveld so far, there should be a better system or like "we're just not looking for this height this year" ya know.


----------



## gunner52589

ZeroToHero said:


> How tall are you? Are you 5'5 too?
> 
> That used to be a pretty dead height, but they added a few more friends to it... still not one of the most required ones, especially since they're cutting down on characters in general.
> 
> I feel for you - that is a wicked long drive to be disappointed like that.



I was measured at 5'9". I was told before going that this was a pretty dead height, so I was already preparing for that before I left.


----------



## PennyLou

gunner52589 said:


> I was measured at 5'9". I was told before going that this was a pretty dead height, so I was already preparing for that before I left.



yea thats just eeyore, Buzz, Gipeto (sp)


----------



## ZeroToHero

gunner52589 said:


> I was measured at 5'9". I was told before going that this was a pretty dead height, so I was already preparing for that before I left.



Oh jeez. I'm surprised there aren't more tallish characters there. It's weird that there would be dead heights. :/


----------



## seobaina

Sorry for those that didn't get it but congrats to those who did!


----------



## gunner52589

Well, at the very least, right after being cut from the auditions I got a call from my mom saying I got my purple folder, so the day wasn't all bad!


----------



## PennyLou

gunner52589 said:


> Well, at the very least, right after being cut from the auditions I got a call from my mom saying I got my purple folder, so the day wasn't all bad!



yay congrats your one step a head of me for the cp proses, I still know nothing .. congrats!


----------



## Joanna71985

ZeroToHero said:


> Oh jeez. I'm surprised there aren't more tallish characters there. It's weird that there would be dead heights. :/



There are. But they are all pretty tall (at least 5'10). 5'5-5'8 has pretty few characters.


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

Oh goodness... I've heard nothing but bad stories... I'm so sad for all of you that didn't get it. Did anyone from the Dis get anything? oh well I guess you won't find out for a while. But did anyone make it to the end?


----------



## Ajaz

Joanna71985 said:


> There are. But they are all pretty tall (at least 5'10). 5'5-5'8 has pretty few characters.



Ack. I hope I get measured a bit tall then. I'm exactly 5'10" but I've heard Disney tends to measure down? Oh well, I've still got a year before I really need to worry about this.


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

Ajaz said:


> Ack. I hope I get measured a bit tall then. I'm exactly 5'10" but I've heard Disney tends to measure down? Oh well, I've still got a year before I really need to worry about this.



Just think (and stand) tall


----------



## allison_wonderland88

Ajaz said:


> Ack. I hope I get measured a bit tall then. I'm exactly 5'10" but I've heard Disney tends to measure down? Oh well, I've still got a year before I really need to worry about this.



They actually measured me UP an inch...which is part of why I got cut. Just out of mouse height range :/


----------



## PennyLou

They tried to mesure me an inch down but I said no Im 5'8 and stood tall and she got 5'8 the second time and she kept me at that. Cuz 5'8 actually for an average height ha more roles then 5'7 and a lot more then 5'9.  I have 8 charecters maybe 9 that go out in the summer rather then 3 or 4 cuz I car between 2 height ranges. Not that that means I'll get in but I just like where I am at 5'8


----------



## r1009t

I wished they would at least let you finish the audition... I mean I understand why they make the cuts, but it just sucks to not get that feeling of accomplishment. You guys are still going to disney though!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ajaz

PennyLou said:


> They tried to mesure me an inch down but I said no Im 5'8 and stood tall and she got 5'8 the second time and she kept me at that. Cuz 5'8 actually for an average height ha more roles then 5'7 and a lot more then 5'9.  I have 8 charecters maybe 9 that go out in the summer rather then 3 or 4 cuz I car between 2 height ranges. Not that that means I'll get in but I just like where I am at 5'8



You may have already mentioned this, I'm not sure, but if you for some reason don't get the CP, are you going to stay seasonal? Hypothetically, of course.


----------



## PennyLou

Ajaz said:


> You may have already mentioned this, I'm not sure, but if you for some reason don't get the CP, are you going to stay seasonal? Hypothetically, of course.



yea, I deff am, thats why I'm only applying to be a CP in entertainment so I don't lose my sessional status there. If I had applied to do merch or something and then hoped to get into entertainment I would lose my seasonal status in entertainment and just be in Merch and thats not what I want, I love being in entertainment


----------



## Ajaz

PennyLou said:


> yea, I deff am, thats why I'm only applying to be a CP in entertainment so I don't lose my sessional status there. If I had applied to do merch or something and then hoped to get into entertainment I would lose my seasonal status in entertainment and just be in Merch and thats not what I want, I love being in entertainment



Gotcha, thanks! I wasn't sure how auditioning worked if you were already employed there.


----------



## PennyLou

how have peoples auditions been going?  the first of today auditions I guess strted already and the seaocnd one starts in an hour.  Hope people break a leg! and that tomorrow (the last audition in Orlando!) goes well for people going to that!


----------



## domi108

Oh gosh guys! I'm sorry to hear some of you got cut after they took your height!
I went to the Orlando audition last year and they measured me at 5'3" so that would have sucked big time if they cut me right then and there. My dad would have been mad that we drove 3 and a half hours for nothing!
But I just when in it for the fun of it even though I knew I probably didn't have a high chance lol
And about the animation and stuff, yes we did the same thing where you would do an 8 count then animate meeting your favorite character and choosing something to eat!

Good luck to all! And just believe in yourself!


----------



## ZeroToHero

Today's the last day!!!! Hope everyone breaks a leg today, and let us know how it went!


----------



## WhiteRabbit88

I was also at the Chicago auditions and was cut first.  My height was 5'5".  Pretty dead.  It realy sucked though cause I drove 5 hours to get there.


----------



## PennyLou

WEll I'm guessing the Orlando auditions are about over.. now we all just have to wait to hear.. I'm hoping middle to late next week we'll start hearing (since its a holiday weekend and stuff they'll prob wait till monday or so to go threw everything)


----------



## ZeroToHero

Probably... I bet they have the rest of the week off... haha. And they deserve a break after the whirlwind tour they just did!

...But not too long of a break, because we all want to hear!


----------



## PennyLou

ZeroToHero said:


> ...But not too long of a break, because we all want to hear!



I know right!


----------



## Itinkso

My DD auditioned in San Francisco on Sunday - there were 45 dancers there. She was one of the few who made it to the technical session. She is anxiously awaiting any news; hopefully it won't take too long.  I'm excited for her and good luck to all of you - may all your dreams come true!!


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

I had two friends go to the pittsburgh audition. (Actually one is on here, so sorry that i'm telling your story for you lol) One was cut because of her height (5'3")- the other was kept until the end. These auditions were crazy this year- it's amazing.


----------



## Kaitlyn526

Sorry if these questions have been answered- I am new to all this. There are two different auditions for character performers? Face auditions and acting/dancing auditions? Are all the auditions over? I took dance for 12 years, and I took a lot of acting also. I am in the princess range (5'7"), and I am not too skinny or too fat (dress size 6) so would I have a shot?
Any information would be appreciated!
Thanks!


----------



## ZeroToHero

For College Programmers, there is only one audition - there is a possibility of being pulled for face at the larger auditions (did anyone get pulled, actually?)

And yes, for the Fall Semester, the auditions are over. If you are doing it for general Disney though, they have auditions year-round, you have to check the disneyauditions.com website.

And it's not so much your height and wieght as your facial features and other characteristics - only Disney can decide whether or not you're fit for a face character.

But even face characters do fur too, even if it's only at the beginning.


----------



## PennyLou

ZeroToHero said:


> For College Programmers, there is only one audition - there is a possibility of being pulled for face at the larger auditions (did anyone get pulled, actually?)
> 
> And yes, for the Fall Semester, the auditions are over. If you are doing it for general Disney though, they have auditions year-round, you have to check the disneyauditions.com website.
> 
> And it's not so much your height and wieght as your facial features and other characteristics - only Disney can decide whether or not you're fit for a face character.
> 
> But even face characters do fur too, even if it's only at the beginning.



you have been taught  well grasshopper  . way to know the right answers now!


----------



## seobaina

bellaDisneydncr said:


> I had two friends go to the pittsburgh audition. (Actually one is on here, so sorry that i'm telling your story for you lol) One was cut because of her height (5'3")- the other was kept until the end. These auditions were crazy this year- it's amazing.



She was cut because of her height? I thought 5ft 3 and under was good?


----------



## PennyLou

seobaina said:


> She was cut because of her height? I thought 5ft 3 and under was good?



no 5'3 is a munk there are plent of them, Muck is a pretty commmon height for girls and Pluot is a pretty common height for girls and then boys at the top of the height. about 5'1 and under is good but 5'1 is a pretty tall mouse most of them are around 5'0 and shorter


----------



## seobaina

Ah ok. I'm 5ft 1 ish myself so I am always interested in these.


----------



## ZeroToHero

PennyLou said:


> you have been taught  well grasshopper  . way to know the right answers now!



Haha, I had a good teacher! Thanks 

With all that I know now, I'd make a great asset to the team.. *cough* Disney, are you reading this? *cough*


----------



## Kayticheer101

Hey! some of you are wondering about orlando auditions??
I went!  sooo much fun! Best time ever. WE all waited. i was number 22. they measured us and took our pic. some people got cut right there. and then we learned the first part and they cut almost everyone. about 20 were left i guess. i made it to the adv dance round  the dance was hard. it was longer then i though and the animation was super fun! We did it in groups and then they circled somethings on our papers and told us goodbye and that we did good. handed us papers and talked to us etc.

at our auditions.. one girl had to take her makeup off. they said she had too much on..another girl got hit in the nose during the dance part..it was rough. 

But overall it was awesome! i met my roommates and love them! I had a good time! cant wait to hear now!


----------



## ZeroToHero

How are you going to find out if you got in or not if you're cruising this whole month? Are you going to go pay for internet access once or twice to check your email?


----------



## MaryPoppins86

That girl getting hit on the nose reminded me about something. At the Pittsburgh audition, I was in the hall practicing the dance and nearly smacked one of the recruiters in the face by accident. I felt bad and then he was like "don't worry, it happens at every audition".


----------



## Kayticheer101

ZeroToHero said:


> How are you going to find out if you got in or not if you're cruising this whole month? Are you going to go pay for internet access once or twice to check your email?



our cruise leaves on april 10th and we get back may 7th i think. but yeah ill be buying an internet package..its cheaper in the long run. once you get the email you have a week to respond..and accept or decline so im just gonna check it a few times a week.


----------



## ZeroToHero

Hopefully we'll hear before the 10th though - that's... next Saturday, right?

So there's a possibility.

Fingers crossed!


----------



## MaryPoppins86

ZeroToHero said:


> Hopefully we'll hear before the 10th though - that's... next Saturday, right?
> 
> So there's a possibility.
> 
> Fingers crossed!



I sure hope we all hear real soon! It's been almost a week since my audition and I'm already antsy about finding out.


----------



## MaryPoppins86

Kayticheer101 said:


> our cruise leaves on april 10th and we get back may 7th i think. but yeah ill be buying an internet package..its cheaper in the long run. once you get the email you have a week to respond..and accept or decline so im just gonna check it a few times a week.



Right after your cruise will be with Disney again... for your cp. That's awesome. Have fun on the cruise!


----------



## PennyLou

MaryPoppins86 said:


> I sure hope we all hear real soon! It's been almost a week since my audition and I'm already antsy about finding out.



its killing me since I'm only applying to do this I still dont even know if Im going at all and applyed the first night and did the phone interview the first day! I've been waiting since Jan.. its killing me!


----------



## Kayticheer101

Penny Lou I hope you hear soon! Im sure we all hear soon enough about auditions. im guessing its gonna be a shorter wait time for me since my auditions were the last ones. But i hope they do send out emails right before the cruise. But yes i move in a few days after we get off the boat and fly home from spain soo im pretty stoked. Time should fly by for me!


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

Kayticheer101 said:


> at our auditions.. one girl had to take her makeup off. they said she had too much on



Wow. Never seen that happen. Glad to hear your audition went well!


----------



## r1009t

Did anyone get pulled for face or see others get pulled? From your experiences it doesn't sound like disney did much of it...


----------



## PennyLou

r1009t said:


> Did anyone get pulled for face or see others get pulled? From your experiences it doesn't sound like disney did much of it...


 
There where a few pulled in out at ours they didn't fit people this time they just took extra photos and will be fitting people in fl so they didn't have to bring sets of costumes all over in a week. Idk if they did fittigs at the Orlando ones but the rest they diff had people they where considering  some of them have just said oh they took more photos of me afteranyone know why... That's why and some people if they got the first photo good they wouldn't even call them for more but that doesn't mean people aren't bring conciseres.  It's a new way of doing it you won't know iltill u get there if they are fitting you cuz to many people where going down thinking cuz they want to fit them they will be face and then freaking out f the costine didn't fit right or something want right once the costume was on and so didn't get approved in face. But they where deff look at everyone for people they think will be right


----------



## Yongo10

Penny Lou, Question. 

If you got cut during the first round - due to heights and all that.  Is there still some sort of possibility that they'd look at your picture and consider you for face? hahaha, or is that a looooooooong shot.  Whta'd they do with all our pictures? Just throw them away/delete them?


----------



## PennyLou

Yongo10 said:


> Penny Lou, Question.
> 
> If you got cut during the first round - due to heights and all that.  Is there still some sort of possibility that they'd look at your picture and consider you for face? hahaha, or is that a looooooooong shot.  Whta'd they do with all our pictures? Just throw them away/delete them?



yea Im sry to say that even with face you have to have danced becasue you stll have to have a movement level and i think you said you had been mesuerd at 5'5 so you are to short for tiana (whom I think you had hoped for). I'm sry about that all not working out. I've been there with the face part anyway.


----------



## PennyLou

oh and as its been said before you still have to do fur to do face. But if you want to try again down the line people who dont get face the first time dont get in the first time ect get in on other trys. Its just what they need at the time and stuff.


----------



## extrahoursguy

Hey everyone. I auditioned in Salt Lake. I noticed a lot of you are asking about  being pulled for face. I was pulled with a few other people for face at my audition. It's true that all they do now is take pictures. They don't fit you for anything. I was just relieved that my movement was good enough to make it to face. I was beyond shocked when they asked me to stick around! Regardless of what happens, the audition was a blast! I made new friends and had fun. Couldn't ask for more.


----------



## Yongo10

extrahoursguy said:


> Hey everyone. I auditioned in Salt Lake. I noticed a lot of you are asking about  being pulled for face. I was pulled with a few other people for face at my audition. It's true that all they do now is take pictures. They don't fit you for anything. I was just relieved that my movement was good enough to make it to face. I was beyond shocked when they asked me to stick around! Regardless of what happens, the audition was a blast! I made new friends and had fun. Couldn't ask for more.



awww, dude that's so awesome!!!!  That's amazing. I'm happy for you! 


Oh ok I see Penny, thanks. I didnt think so. Haha, I might try again but this is kind of the only time and chance I have to kinda do this. Oh well, we will see what happens down the line.


----------



## ZeroToHero

extrahoursguy said:


> Hey everyone. I auditioned in Salt Lake. I noticed a lot of you are asking about  being pulled for face. I was pulled with a few other people for face at my audition. It's true that all they do now is take pictures. They don't fit you for anything. I was just relieved that my movement was good enough to make it to face. I was beyond shocked when they asked me to stick around! Regardless of what happens, the audition was a blast! I made new friends and had fun. Couldn't ask for more.



That's so cool!

It's even better because you're a guy, so I couldn't get the same role as you, so I'm not even jealous.


----------



## ipodluvr287

ZeroToHero said:


> That's so cool!
> 
> It's even better because you're a guy, so I couldn't get the same role as you, so I'm not even jealous.


----------



## allicat1214

Is there a height requirement for dancers for parades, shows, etc?  Do any CPers go into Entertainment as just a dancer and not a character performer??

Wishing all of you who auditioned recently much luck and pixie dust as you wait to hear!!!


----------



## Berlioz70

Everyone starts out as a character performer. The people who perform in parades are considered movers and do this role along with characters. If you are interested in being a dancer, they have separate auditions for that which are not a part of CP.


----------



## r1009t

Anyone know if esmerelda comes out at the parks anymore? If she doesn't why not?


----------



## PennyLou

r1009t said:


> Anyone know if esmerelda comes out at the parks anymore? If she doesn't why not?



Nope she doesn't no one from the movie does they just tend the retire folks that aren't as popular they sill have her costume in storage as they do most of the past roles that when out but they just don't use them unles the are asked for or needed for events. So like they have a christopher robin trains and a Tarzan and a Jane and mogaly (sp) and Ping and stuff but they never go out or nt much Tarzan and Jane sometimes do Halloween or Christopher robin does Christmas but they I guess aren't asked for much as popular as they could be and so they don't put them out unless like I said they are needed for an event or requested for so something. Samething happens with fur they still have the requaras darkwing duck mr walrus kusko as a lama ect but they only go out for events or parties Halloween or if they are asked for sometimes they might go out for trainig if there are a lot of people in the same height. I guess it's mostly make room for the new kind of thing.


----------



## PennyLou

I can't wait to hear from them! I know they said up t 3 weeks and thats next week but I still can't wait and hope they start emailing soon!


----------



## ipodluvr287

Good luck! I hope you guys all get in


----------



## ZeroToHero

The only reason I would invest in a Blackberry or one of those internet phones is so I can get my email on my phone!!!! I just sit at my computer and hit refresh otherwise.


----------



## Kayla0929

Has anyone heard yet?
I know it's going on two weeks, but it's killing me!
It'd feel better just knowing if someone has heard something, good or bad.
I hate being in limbo


----------



## PennyLou

Kayla0929 said:


> Has anyone heard yet?
> I know it's going on two weeks, but it's killing me!
> It'd feel better just knowing if someone has heard something, good or bad.
> I hate being in limbo



I know its driving me crazy not beng able to make any plans at all past April 30th! and then I keep checking here to see if anyone else has head anything yet! 

I hope we hear soon!


----------



## seobaina

Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## ZeroToHero

I keep going on the College Program site to see if my role has changed, because I know last year, people's roles on there changed before they got emails...... haha, you're all going to go check now, aren't you?


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

PennyLou said:


> I can't wait to hear from them! I know they said up t 3 weeks and thats next week but I still can't wait and hope they start emailing soon!





ZeroToHero said:


> The only reason I would invest in a Blackberry or one of those internet phones is so I can get my email on my phone!!!! I just sit at my computer and hit refresh otherwise.





Kayla0929 said:


> Has anyone heard yet?
> I know it's going on two weeks, but it's killing me!
> It'd feel better just knowing if someone has heard something, good or bad.
> I hate being in limbo



I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you guys!! (Esp. you Kayla lol  )


----------



## PennyLou

ZeroToHero said:


> I keep going on the College Program site to see if my role has changed, because I know last year, people's roles on there changed before they got emails...... haha, you're all going to go check now, aren't you?



I can't cuz I'm not excepted yet  lol


----------



## ZeroToHero

PennyLou said:


> I can't cuz I'm not excepted yet  lol



Awww, haha. I did think that when I posted that, but I was too lazy (and it seemed mean) to edit and and write "Except PennyLou.."

But I'm sure you'll get it!!!!! Seriously, I will call them and be like "WHAT ARE YOU ON!?!?" if you don't get it.


----------



## PennyLou

ZeroToHero said:


> Awww, haha. I did think that when I posted that, but I was too lazy (and it seemed mean) to edit and and write "Except PennyLou.."
> 
> But I'm sure you'll get it!!!!! Seriously, I will call them and be like "WHAT ARE YOU ON!?!?" if you don't get it.



haha thanks! 

I'm really hoping either the next today or monday or Tuesday cuz they have had a few days now to go threw eveyone and I'm pretty sure when they did the audtion they already had an idea cuz they used to tell people right there so  I feel like they still have a good idea of who they want they just have to make sure who they have space for.


----------



## Kayla0929

Awww thanks so much Kat!

ZerotoHero, you have me checking it nonstop now! Gzzz this is unhealthy.

PennyLou, I will also call and ask if they're insane if you don't get it.


----------



## ZeroToHero

My bad, haha. I actually forgot about it, and didn't check my email for about 12 hours - then realized, and freaked out... and there was nothing. Haha. Oh well. We still have one more day this week...


----------



## PennyLou

HAHA thanks guys.. 

I'm starting go pass like crazy about it to just plan angrey lol. Its time to let people know they used to do it rght at the auditons so they already have a pretty good Idea like I said that day.. no draging of the feet !


----------



## seobaina

WHen did they tell you you'd all hear by?


----------



## ZeroToHero

They said 2 to 3 weeks from the audition.


----------



## r1009t

Does anyone know if eye color matters for face? If your eye color doesn't match a characters can you not be friends with that character or do you wear colored contacts or something?


----------



## seobaina

Argh, nightmare. Fingers crossed you'll all get it. I know how tough it is to get on any of the programs. Two of our cast went for the summer exchange program (UK cast), one got it, one didn't and we have NO IDEA why cause she's amazing


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

r1009t said:


> Does anyone know if eye color matters for face? If your eye color doesn't match a characters can you not be friends with that character or do you wear colored contacts or something?



I'm pretty sure they will give you colored contacts. I've seen some characters that it's obvious their eyes are not blue- they just have contacts.

btw- I know most of you on here are CP auditioners- but did everyone else see that disneyauditions.com added Character Look-a-like auditions in May? I want to go SO badly...


----------



## hbmonkeygirl

Hello! I'm new to this board.  I have a question about the Disney CP.

I'm a freshman in high school. I definitely want to do the Disney CP. I measured myself the other day, and I was in about the size for Pluto height,  (5'6-5'8). I was 5'5, but almost 5'6. What do you think the chances of me getting in as a Character are by the time I'm 18 and in college?


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

hbmonkeygirl said:


> Hello! I'm new to this board.  I have a question about the Disney CP.
> 
> I'm a freshman in high school. I definitely want to do the Disney CP. I measured myself the other day, and I was in about the size for Pluto height,  (5'6-5'8). I was 5'5, but almost 5'6. What do you think the chances of me getting in as a Character are by the time I'm 18 and in college?



Do you mean you want to go Seasonal and continue in college, or do you mean for the CP?

The first thing is that you are in a really competitive height. There are lots of people that height (myself included  ) and not many characters. If you're trying for Seasonal- it's going to be tough. Not impossible, but tough. The CP may not be as hard to get into with that height, but it will still be competitive. Especially since in this year's auditions they cut some people based ONLY on height.


----------



## hbmonkeygirl

bellaDisneydncr said:


> Do you mean you want to go Seasonal and continue in college, or do you mean for the CP?
> 
> The first thing is that you are in a really competitive height. There are lots of people that height (myself included  ) and not many characters. If you're trying for Seasonal- it's going to be tough. Not impossible, but tough. The CP may not be as hard to get into with that height, but it will still be competitive. Especially since in this year's auditions they cut some people based ONLY on height.



I want to start in the Disney CP then get a full time job there. I know it's a real competitive height, but I'm always willing to try  Right now, I'm only 14 and I'll be turning 15 later on this year


----------



## ZeroToHero

r1009t said:


> Does anyone know if eye color matters for face? If your eye color doesn't match a characters can you not be friends with that character or do you wear colored contacts or something?



Deleted, see post below.


----------



## Berlioz70

Yes. Disney provides contacts.


----------



## ZeroToHero

Woah.... that's unexpected. Even prescription ones? That adds up so fast though! (I looked into colored contacts recently, just for myself, and the price was rather prohibative.)

Editing my previous post.


----------



## ipodluvr287

Berlioz70 said:


> Yes. Disney provides contacts.



What if you have a prescription? Do they provide those? I have to wear prescription contacts/glasses, so I was just wondering.


----------



## heyhowdyhey

im guessing noone has heard back yet! but quick question do they let you know no matter what if you got it or not?


----------



## PennyLou

heyhowdyhey said:


> im guessing noone has heard back yet! but quick question do they let you know no matter what if you got it or not?



yea the letter at the auditon said you'd get an email if they didn;t pick you for this time as well as if you are picked..


----------



## Kayla0929

Anyone get an email?
Anyone...?
Bueller?


----------



## ipodluvr287

Anyone got anything yet? I really hope you guys get in!


----------



## 3redhedgirls

My daughter went to the Atlanta audition in April and she received her "thanks, but no thanks" email yesterday.


----------



## extrahoursguy

Still no word. Fairly positive it's just the casting office taking forever to let people know. I am not the biggest fan of Disney's Casting department (for more reasons then just this). But I am pretty sure Entertainment has made their decisions by now. I had a friend audition in Chicago for Full Time (not CP) and she got her email 2 days ago saying she passed the audition, but her availability isn't until August so they wont know for sure until August rolls around if they have space for her. I just want to know! I got rejected for one of my PI's on Monday, so my options keep getting slimmer and slimmer. I really could use just ONE piece of good news right now. Crossing my fingers and praying. . .


----------



## PennyLou

extrahoursguy said:


> Still no word. Fairly positive it's just the casting office taking forever to let people know. I am not the biggest fan of Disney's Casting department (for more reasons then just this). But I am pretty sure Entertainment has made their decisions by now. I had a friend audition in Chicago for Full Time (not CP) and she got her email 2 days ago saying she passed the audition, but her availability isn't until August so they wont know for sure until August rolls around if they have space for her. I just want to know! I got rejected for one of my PI's on Monday, so my options keep getting slimmer and slimmer. I really could use just ONE piece of good news right now. Crossing my fingers and praying. . .



No actually its still entertainment they called a few people today to ask if they can switch from Fall to FA cuz there aren't enough spots in Fall and they would like to use the people. 

So its still them going threw rounds of trying to make people fit and stuff. 

They are telling everyone they talk to we should hear in the next week. 

and 3redhedgirls I'm sorry you're daughter didn't make it in but  I hope she has fun in whatever area she got picked in otherwise! Its a great expeance over all


----------



## extrahoursguy

PennyLou said:


> No actually its still entertainment they called a few people today to ask if they can switch from Fall to FA cuz there aren't enough spots in Fall and they would like to use the people.
> 
> So its still them going threw rounds of trying to make people fit and stuff.
> 
> They are telling everyone they talk to we should hear in the next week.



Awesome! Thanks for the update. I had no idea. I should stop making assumptions. I think I am just bitter. haha. Sounds like we will all be hearing soon though. That's great news!


----------



## ZeroToHero

3redhedgirls said:


> My daughter went to the Atlanta audition in April and she received her "thanks, but no thanks" email yesterday.



I'm sorry to hear that... is she still excited about going down in her other role though? She should be! It's Disney, no matter what. 

(And she doesn't have to wear a carpet in 90º weather! Just tell her that. )


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

I really hope you all hear good news soon! I'm just as anxious (well probably not as anxious) to hear from all you about whether you got it!


----------



## Kayticheer101

I havent gotten anything yet! and my phone is off for a month since im on that cruise. soooo hopefully I hear soon. Even If i do get rejected I wont be too down because im still going to disney  yayy
but it would be awesome!!!! if i did get entertainment.


----------



## heyhowdyhey

this wait is killing me haha i hope we get an email soon im pretty sure mine is a no but i still have a little hope!


----------



## r1009t

Sending you all pixie dust!


----------



## timestep

I am wishing everyone who auditioned tons of magic and Pixie Dust! I hope to see you here soon!!!


----------



## ipodluvr287

ZeroToHero said:


> (And she doesn't have to wear a carpet in 90º weather! Just tell her that. )


----------



## Kayla0929

So, got the email.
Didn't get it.
But good luck to all those still waiting!


----------



## ZeroToHero

Well, no carpet-wearing for me... hahahah.

I'm still really pumped about Attractions, because as much as I thought being a character would be great, Attractions is easier to get time off for, and I wanted to be around when my family & boyfriend visited.

So I'm not disappointed at all - I might even be relieved.... which is weird.


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

Kayla0929 said:


> So, got the email.
> Didn't get it.
> But good luck to all those still waiting!





ZeroToHero said:


> Well, no carpet-wearing for me... hahahah.
> 
> I'm still really pumped about Attractions, because as much as I thought being a character would be great, Attractions is easier to get time off for, and I wanted to be around when my family & boyfriend visited.
> 
> So I'm not disappointed at all - I might even be relieved.... which is weird.



Aw.. I'm sorry guys.  But hey- You're still going to work in WDW!!!

Zero- things always work out the way they're supposed to, so don't feel weird that you're relieved


----------



## heyhowdyhey

i didnt get it! owell i knew i wasnt haha and my gf didnt get it either but we are still happy we are still going!


----------



## Yongo10

Yeah, lol, I'm guessing they sent out letters right about now right? 

I got one too even though I was cut at the audition, lol. Way to re-hash old wounds


----------



## PennyLou

Sry you guys didn't get it but if you every want try again sooo try again, this so doesn't mean they didn't like you it means they didn't have room for everyone! 

And you guys are gonna have sooo much fun! ZeoToHero I hope you get a really fun ride to work like Haunted Mansion, Tower or GMR!! That would be sooooo AWSOME! there are other good ones to I just think theme wise they are my favs!  


I um.. still haven't heard anything at all so I'll be over in the conner pulling my hair out all weekend it seems! lolol


----------



## pinktink88

I got my rejection email this morning too


----------



## mebbradley

PennyLou said:


> Sry you guys didn't get it but if you every want try again sooo try again, this so doesn't mean they didn't like you it means they didn't have room for everyone!
> 
> And you guys are gonna have sooo much fun! ZeoToHero I hope you get a really fun ride to work like Haunted Mansion, Tower or GMR!! That would be sooooo AWSOME! there are other good ones to I just think theme wise they are my favs!
> 
> 
> I um.. still haven't heard anything at all so I'll be over in the conner pulling my hair out all weekend it seems! lolol




Good Luck! Don't pull out all of your hair!


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

So this is kind of off-topic given the thread's current focus, but I was just wondering if there are opportunities to network with Entertainment CMs and Casting Directors down there, even if you're in another line of business? This is a lifelong dream of mine and I'd like to do everything I can to make it happen, even though I was cut (I think for height, mostly) at the Chicago auditions.


----------



## mousefan2322

Did anyone auditioned for the cruise line also? Has anyone heard anything yet?


----------



## seobaina

Kayla0929 said:


> So, got the email.
> Didn't get it.
> But good luck to all those still waiting!





ZeroToHero said:


> Well, no carpet-wearing for me... hahahah.
> 
> I'm still really pumped about Attractions, because as much as I thought being a character would be great, Attractions is easier to get time off for, and I wanted to be around when my family & boyfriend visited.
> 
> So I'm not disappointed at all - I might even be relieved.... which is weird.





heyhowdyhey said:


> i didnt get it! owell i knew i wasnt haha and my gf didnt get it either but we are still happy we are still going!





pinktink88 said:


> I got my rejection email this morning too



Awww, sorry to hear that guys 

Fingers crossed to anyone still waiting. x


----------



## r1009t

Sorry about that guys. Kayla0929- I don't understand how you could pass a regular audition and them not take you for the cp... that just doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## ipodluvr287

I'm sorry guys.   You'll have fun down at WDW regardless.


----------



## JmsMcntsh

d


----------



## extrahoursguy

I was really hoping today was the day. . . Looks like it wasn't. . . sigh. . . I just want to know!


----------



## PennyLou

this doens't help me cuz I'm only going out for entertainment 

but it looks like for people who have already been excepted in other areas many of there roles have switched to charecter and height range so you're deff gonna want to check that out if you can...

I have to keep waiting until they call or email... meh


----------



## extrahoursguy

Got it! I am in complete shock right now. I honestly didn't expect it. Dreams come true! haha. This is a great day. And good luck to those that have to keep waiting. I hope they let you know tomorrow.


----------



## PennyLou

extrahoursguy said:


> Got it! I am in complete shock right now. I honestly didn't expect it. Dreams come true! haha. This is a great day. And good luck to those that have to keep waiting. I hope they let you know tomorrow.



yay congrats what height (character) did it say?

I'm kind of sad that everyones finding out and i have to wait till they feel like sending out the email or calling.


----------



## extrahoursguy

Tigger height. They also pulled me for face at the audition. I know thats not a guarantee, but it would be cool. And don't worry, I am sure they will let you know within the next couple of days. Sucks that you have to wait, but don't give up!


----------



## ipodluvr287

extrahoursguy said:


> Got it! I am in complete shock right now. I honestly didn't expect it. Dreams come true! haha. This is a great day. And good luck to those that have to keep waiting. I hope they let you know tomorrow.



CONGRATS!


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

extrahoursguy said:


> Got it! I am in complete shock right now. I honestly didn't expect it. Dreams come true! haha. This is a great day. And good luck to those that have to keep waiting. I hope they let you know tomorrow.



Oh my goodness Congrats!!!  It's so great to hear some good news from these auditions!!


----------



## PennyLou

Just got off the phone with disney, I couldnt take the wait anymore! So I called them.. I'm in! FA Pluto/eeyore!  She said my email should be out today and I can accept once I get my email!


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

PennyLou said:


> Just got off the phone with disney, I couldnt take the wait anymore! So I called them.. I'm in! FA Pluto/eeyore!  She said my email should be out today and I can accept once I get my email!



YAY! Congrats!!


----------



## ZeroToHero

PennyLou said:


> Just got off the phone with disney, I couldnt take the wait anymore! So I called them.. I'm in! FA Pluto/eeyore!  She said my email should be out today and I can accept once I get my email!



 Maybe you'll be working Crystal Palace when I'm eating there... that would be so great! My boyfriend would be like "...Why are you such good friends with Eeyore?"

I'm so happy for you!!! I know it took forever, but it's great that it worked out!


----------



## timestep

CONGRATS TO EVERYONE WHO MADE IT!!!  I can't wait to meet every single one you!


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

Sorry to be a bother, but since there's a new page I thought I'd ask again.  I'm really interested in the networking opportunities with the entertainment deptartment down there, since this is kind of a life goal of mine, haha. 

I'd really like to be able to network/talk to managers, casting directors, etc so they know me and I really have a shot at the extension audition. Especially after getting cut for height in Chicago.


----------



## PennyLou

QueenofPrideRock said:


> Sorry to be a bother, but since there's a new page I thought I'd ask again.  I'm really interested in the networking opportunities with the entertainment deptartment down there, since this is kind of a life goal of mine, haha.
> 
> I'd really like to be able to network/talk to managers, casting directors, etc so they know me and I really have a shot at the extension audition. Especially after getting cut for height in Chicago.



I don't know, I know like if your in entertainment you can meet with all the managers but IDK about bing out of entertanemnt . you could try taking the entertainment class when I took it it was a lot of stage managers and such. Thats all I really know sinve i'v alwasy been in the dept. I'm sure if there is a wll thereis a way to meet people I just don't know how


----------



## mebbradley

PennyLou said:


> Just got off the phone with disney, I couldnt take the wait anymore! So I called them.. I'm in! FA Pluto/eeyore!  She said my email should be out today and I can accept once I get my email!



Congrats! 

Random Question:
How tall are you? You might have said this and I just don't remember


----------



## Berlioz70

QueenofPrideRock said:


> I'd really like to be able to network/talk to managers, casting directors, etc so they know me and I really have a shot at the extension audition. Especially after getting cut for height in Chicago.



When people refer to networking, it's usually in the context for office or management roles. You cannot really network for the front line work (attractions, merchandise, performer). Disney is mandated by unions, so all of that stuff goes through specific casting procedures.

For most lines of businesses it's based on first come first serve, aka a big wait list. You may be more qualified than another person, but if they visited casting at 8am and you visited at 10am, and you both passed the interview, then the other person will get an offer for you.

For entertainment, everything is based on your audition score. Getting cut for height is unfortunately something that stinks about this line of business, but it's how the whole thing is set up. It's a numbers game; first you have to have the height, then you have to have the right animation score, then you have to have the right dance score, etc.

You can always request to talk with Entertainment Casting when you get here, but I guarantee they'll tell you to attend dance classes to improve your skill and then to just keep auditioning.

They'll make those height cuts for CPs since they are just hiring for temporary positions, but during my last FT audition they did let everyone at least try the first dance portion, so attend one of those towards the end of your program if you are able to secure your own housing. 

I wish I had better news for you, but as someone who has been hit several times because of the "union rules" I understand how frustrating it can be to get the job you want because you do not have the time (or height), but everyone is affected by it!


----------



## JessBrennan

question if i'm 5'5 which is average height are their any performer roles available?  because i know  that a lot of characters are tall or short.


----------



## PennyLou

mebbradley said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Random Question:
> How tall are you? You might have said this and I just don't remember



I'm 5'8


----------



## mebbradley

PennyLou said:


> I'm 5'8



Gah. My hope is slowly dieing. I'm 5'9, almost 5'10. bah. 

haha


----------



## ZeroToHero

Berlioz70 said:


> I wish I had better news for you, *but as someone who has been hit several times because of the "union rules"* I understand how frustrating it can be to get the job you want because you do not have the time (or height), but everyone is affected by it!



Violence is never the answer..... 

(This is only funny if you haven't actually been hit. If you really were hit, and were being literal, I take everything back..)


----------



## r1009t

Congrats to all who got accepted that's so exciting!  

On a side note- I just saw Mary Poppins (the broadway show) and it was fantastic! It really reminded me of the magic that disney creates


----------



## Berlioz70

ZeroToHero said:


> Violence is never the answer.....
> 
> (This is only funny if you haven't actually been hit. If you really were hit, and were being literal, I take everything back..)



 You were right... just figurative!!


----------



## ZeroToHero

r1009t said:


> Congrats to all who got accepted that's so exciting!
> 
> On a side note- I just saw Mary Poppins (the broadway show) and it was fantastic! It really reminded me of the magic that disney creates



I'm going in July! I'm so excited.


----------



## PennyLou

r1009t said:


> Congrats to all who got accepted that's so exciting!
> 
> On a side note- I just saw Mary Poppins (the broadway show) and it was fantastic! It really reminded me of the magic that disney creates



OH! good show, a little girl I used to baby sit for is one of the Janes right now shes super cute! But the show is also great I saw here in NYC and wehn I was in london. 

I saw the Adams Family Musical tonight not Disney but a very fun show! 

Oh high jacking of thread over lol


----------



## mousefan2322

Since people ask for this a lot!!! Here is the official info. I found it on a disneyland paris casting. I am guessing its the same for all the parks as disney talent casts everything

Female look-a-likes / dancing roles*: 
Mulan 52  56 
Princess Tiana 55  58 
Cinderella, Ariel, Belle, Snow White, Mary Poppins, 55  58 
Sleeping Beauty, Jasmin 54  58 
Wendy, Tinkerbell 50  56 

Male look-a-likes / dancing roles*: 
Prince Naveen, 510  62 
Aladdin, Prince Charming, Prince Eric, The Prince of Snow White, Belle & Sleeping Beauty 510 60 
Captain Jack Sparrow, 58  61 
Gaston 511  63 
Peter Pan, The Mad Hatter 50  57 

Dancing and none dancing roles*: 
Male and female roles 45  65


----------



## JessBrennan

mousefan2322 said:


> Since people ask for this a lot!!! Here is the official info. I found it on a disneyland paris casting. I am guessing its the same for all the parks as disney talent casts everything
> 
> Female look-a-likes / dancing roles*:
> Mulan 52  56
> Princess Tiana 55  58
> Cinderella, Ariel, Belle, Snow White, Mary Poppins, 55  58
> Sleeping Beauty, Jasmin 54  58
> Wendy, Tinkerbell 50  56
> 
> Male look-a-likes / dancing roles*:
> Prince Naveen, 510  62
> Aladdin, Prince Charming, Prince Eric, The Prince of Snow White, Belle & Sleeping Beauty 510 60
> Captain Jack Sparrow, 58  61
> Gaston 511  63
> Peter Pan, The Mad Hatter 50  57
> 
> Dancing and none dancing roles*:
> Male and female roles 45  65



thanks this helps alot!


----------



## JessBrennan

but also, how skinny do you have to be to be someone like mary poppins or belle?


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

mousefan2322 said:


> Since people ask for this a lot!!! Here is the official info. I found it on a disneyland paris casting. I am guessing its the same for all the parks as disney talent casts everything
> 
> Female look-a-likes / dancing roles*:
> Mulan 52  56
> Princess Tiana 55  58
> Cinderella, Ariel, Belle, Snow White, Mary Poppins, 55  58
> Sleeping Beauty, Jasmin 54  58
> Wendy, Tinkerbell 50  56
> 
> Male look-a-likes / dancing roles*:
> Prince Naveen, 510  62
> Aladdin, Prince Charming, Prince Eric, The Prince of Snow White, Belle & Sleeping Beauty 510 60
> Captain Jack Sparrow, 58  61
> Gaston 511  63
> Peter Pan, The Mad Hatter 50  57
> 
> Dancing and none dancing roles*:
> Male and female roles 45  65



It actually varies park to park. Tink and Wendy are def waaaay under 5'6" at WDW and DLR, for one thing.


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

QueenofPrideRock said:


> It actually varies park to park. Tink and Wendy are def waaaay under 5'6" at WDW and DLR, for one thing.



Yeah it does vary- all the Parks are under "Disney Talent Casting" but they all have their own specific casting directors and restrictions for characters.


----------



## mousefan2322

The male and princesses ones I know are the same for WDW!!! Except Prince Naveen I Have never seen a 6"2 Naveen in the parks


----------



## PennyLou

mousefan2322 said:


> Since people ask for this a lot!!! Here is the official info. I found it on a disneyland paris casting. I am guessing its the same for all the parks as disney talent casts everything
> 
> Female look-a-likes / dancing roles*:
> Mulan 52  56
> Princess Tiana 55  58
> Cinderella, Ariel, Belle, Snow White, Mary Poppins, 55  58
> Sleeping Beauty, Jasmin 54  58
> Wendy, Tinkerbell 50  56
> 
> Male look-a-likes / dancing roles*:
> Prince Naveen, 510  62
> Aladdin, Prince Charming, Prince Eric, The Prince of Snow White, Belle & Sleeping Beauty 510 60
> Captain Jack Sparrow, 58  61
> Gaston 511  63
> Peter Pan, The Mad Hatter 50  57
> 
> Dancing and none dancing roles*:
> Male and female roles 45  65




Yea they aren't all right 
tink is the shortest face role she's mouse height so 5" and under and the only princess that goes to 5'8 is tiana the feast of them stop at 5'6 or 5'7
Alice is normaly Bout 5"2ish short munk to tall mouse


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

QueenofPrideRock said:


> It actually varies park to park. Tink and Wendy are def waaaay under 5'6" at WDW and DLR, for one thing.





bellaDisneydncr said:


> Yeah it does vary- all the Parks are under "Disney Talent Casting" but they all have their own specific casting directors and restrictions for characters.





PennyLou said:


> Yea they aren't all right
> tink is the shortest face role she's mouse height so 5" and under and the only princess that goes to 5'8 is tiana the feast of them stop at 5'6 or 5'7
> Alice is normaly Bout 5"2ish short munk to tall mouse



We're not trying to be mean- we just don't want confusion since most people come here looking for WDW info.


----------



## mousefan2322

Hey!!! Its not like I invented the info!!! You can check it out on www.disneyauditions.com on the disneyland paris character look a likes and performer auditions.  


Yes, some of them do seem to be different like Alice and wendy(wich by the way has been retired as far as I know!) but that info came directly from disney.


----------



## mousefan2322

Here is the completa casting 

Disney Character, Parade and Character Look-alike Performers
For: Disneyland Paris
Audition City: London, England
Location: Pineapple Studio
Looking For: Disney Character Look-alikes, Disney Character Performers, and Parade Performers April 30, 2010
10:00 AM
Time zone: London 
Disneyland® Paris gives you the opportunity to perform in the New Generation Festival by joining their Character and Parade department.

We are looking for the following roles:

Female look-a-likes / dancing roles*: 
Mulan 52  56 
Princess Tiana 55  58 
Cinderella, Ariel, Belle, Snow White, Mary Poppins, 55  58 
Sleeping Beauty, Jasmin 54  58 
Wendy, Tinkerbell 50  56 

Male look-a-likes / dancing roles*: 
Prince Naveen, 510  62 
Aladdin, Prince Charming, Prince Eric, The Prince of Snow White, Belle & Sleeping Beauty 510 60 
Captain Jack Sparrow, 58  61 
Gaston 511  63 
Peter Pan, The Mad Hatter 50  57 

Dancing and none dancing roles*: 
Male and female roles 45  65

*All Parade Performers and Character look-alike performers also perform as costume characters.

Contracts start dates between May and August, for a minimum of 6 months. All candidates must be a minimum of 18 years old. Please bring your passport and a non-returnable CV.

Wear comfortable clothing, as you will be asked to participate in a movement/dance combination. All successful candidates will be asked to attend a job interview in the afternoon ending no later than 7pm. 

OPEN AUDITION CALL: 
30th April 2010 at 10:00am 
Pineapple Dance Studios 
7 Langley Street 
LONDON 
(Underground: Covent Garden)

Anybody unable to attend this audition is invited to apply on our web-site 2 months before their availability start date. 
www.disneylandparis-casting.com/en or by mailing his or her CV + photo to: 
Disneyland Paris Character and Parade recruitment 
Bâtiment Merlin B.P 100 
77777 Marne La Vallée Cedex 4 
FRANCE


----------



## ZeroToHero

Yes, but you see, Disneyland Paris has different requirements than WDW does, and WDW has different requirements than Disneyland in California.

Some of those heights are correct for WDW, but others aren't. That's what everyone is trying to tell you.

If someone comes on here looking for info on WDW, and sees this, it could confuse them. So people just want to follow up and say that not all of this is accurate.

DLRP, WDW, and DL are all under the same company, but seperate entities.


----------



## mousefan2322

Well not everything is set in stone, as people say on these boards being a character its justa number game, It has to be the right height, the right casting director, the right time, etc...so it all depends, these are just guidelines not rules. I am pretty sure we all know someone who is the exception of the rule, such as 

I know someone who is friends with 6 face characters, or I know someone who is 5"9 and is a princess, or someone who is 5"11 and was allowed to be friends with pluto and all of these are examples I remember people posted on the board. So as I said on my previous post, 

THE INFORMATION ABOVE IS FOR DISNEYLAND PARIS AND MAY VARY FOR WDW.  

Good luck to everyone who is auditioning and everyone who is a character performer now should feel lucky to have a job some people would die to have.


----------



## r1009t

ZeroToHero said:


> I'm going in July! I'm so excited.



You'll love it, I know I did. If your going to see the touring version, the guy who's Bert originated the role on the west end and broadway is in it and he is amazing!!!

Pennylou that's so interesting about the girl you babysat for!


----------



## r1009t

mousefan2322 said:


> I know someone who is friends with 6 face characters, or I know someone who is 5"9 and is a princess, or someone who is 5"11 and was allowed to be friends with pluto and all of these are examples I remember people posted on the board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do these people work at wdw? Or are these paris people? I'm little confused because I'm not sure if your saying you know these people or you've read about them. Did you read that there was a 5'9 princess/5'11 pluto on this thread? I've followed this thread for quite awhile and haven't ever heard of these examples.
Click to expand...


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

mousefan2322 said:


> Well not everything is set in stone, as people say on these boards being a character its justa number game, It has to be the right height, the right casting director, the right time, etc...so it all depends, these are just guidelines not rules. I am pretty sure we all know someone who is the exception of the rule, such as
> 
> I know someone who is friends with 6 face characters, or I know someone who is 5"9 and is a princess, or someone who is 5"11 and was allowed to be friends with pluto and all of these are examples I remember people posted on the board. So as I said on my previous post,
> 
> THE INFORMATION ABOVE IS FOR DISNEYLAND PARIS AND MAY VARY FOR WDW.
> 
> Good luck to everyone who is auditioning and everyone who is a character performer now should feel lucky to have a job some people would die to have.



Not trying to be mean, but this is actually what you said in your previous post....



> Since people ask for this a lot!!! Here is the official info. I found it on a disneyland paris casting. *I am guessing its the same for all the parks *as disney talent casts everything



We simply wanted to clear it up, since people do tend to seek out info for WDW here and while there are exceptions to every rule, they're just that... exceptions.


----------



## mousefan2322

Ok, I got it, no problem my intention was never to confuse anyone. In that case, is there someone that works for entertainment that might have the official list. I have seen the one for fur characters, but is there one for face?


----------



## PennyLou

TO be honset back in the day the princesses did go that tall at WDW but they made them all shorter cuz most little girls are little (thought I've ben tallest in my call forever and would have been to tall to be some princess at 11.. but I'm not bitter  lol) 

now for girls short = good and tall =evil! so sad.. I guess I was born to be bad.. lol


----------



## ipodluvr287

PennyLou said:


> Just got off the phone with disney, I couldnt take the wait anymore! So I called them.. I'm in! FA Pluto/eeyore!  She said my email should be out today and I can accept once I get my email!



CONGRATS!


----------



## ipodluvr287

Maybe I'll see you people on my upcoming September trip!


----------



## mollay

Hey, I don't know if any of you guys would know, but do the Characters at DL Tokyo speak English, Japanese, or both?  And do they usually hire Japanese face characters or do they seek out Anglo people for the sake of looking like the characters?  I'm not planning on going to Tokyo anytime soon but I was listening to some music from their park events/parades and I noticed that whenever a character would speak/sing, sometimes it was in English and other times they only spoke Japanese.


Anyone know? :3


----------



## mousefan2322

For face characters no japanese is needed, they actually encourage characters not to talk in japanese as people in japan relate disney to america and their characters are supposed to speak english. But, sometimes they don´t even speak english!!!! When I was there, Prince Charming had a very noticeable French accent and his english was very limited.!!!


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

mollay said:


> Hey, I don't know if any of you guys would know, but do the Characters at DL Tokyo speak English, Japanese, or both?  And do they usually hire Japanese face characters or do they seek out Anglo people for the sake of looking like the characters?  I'm not planning on going to Tokyo anytime soon but I was listening to some music from their park events/parades and I noticed that whenever a character would speak/sing, sometimes it was in English and other times they only spoke Japanese.
> 
> 
> Anyone know? :3



I know they have a lot of their character auditions for Tokyo and Hong Kong in Australia and here in the States. So I don't think you have to speak Japanese, but they probably give the performers a basic lesson in what they need to know. And if you're living there, you probably do your best to learn the language anyway. I'd love to go see Tokyo Disneyland and DisneySea. It looks awesome.


----------



## mollay

bellaDisneydncr said:


> I know they have a lot of their character auditions for Tokyo and Hong Kong in Australia and here in the States. So I don't think you have to speak Japanese, but they probably give the performers a basic lesson in what they need to know. And if you're living there, you probably do your best to learn the language anyway. I'd love to go see Tokyo Disneyland and DisneySea. It looks awesome.



WOW I did not know that!  Makes me wish I was a better actor (and a more sought-after height) because I would love to be a face character at Tokyo or DS. *__*

Though it kinda stinks for any guests who only speak Japanese if they wanna talk to Cinderella!


----------



## PennyLou

mollay said:


> WOW I did not know that!  Makes me wish I was a better actor (and a more sought-after height) because I would love to be a face character at Tokyo or DS. *__*
> 
> Though it kinda stinks for any guests who only speak Japanese if they wanna talk to Cinderella!



Not really at least when they come up to us at Disney (we have a pretty big Japanese guest population at WDW) they are just sooo happy and they get the point across, they also know enough english to get by most of the time they start teaching english in early school years in Japan so they can get by and they are just so excited to meet the characters most of the time.  They wouldn't want face roles to look Japanese/ speak Japanese in there park because they don't look Japanese in the cartoons and people in Japan are purists when it comes to things like Disney lol (its funny but its sooo true). They are really awesome meet in the parks, cuz they are so happy and excited all the time!


----------



## broadwaybrian318

I am new to this board but I auditioned for entertainment in orlando and I actually found out earlier this week that I got it.  I am tigger height and move in May 19th.  I cant wait i wanted this so much


----------



## mousefan2322

congratulations!! what was your audition like? did they pulled you for face?


----------



## r1009t

Just an interesting fun fact but the body model that was used for ariel, Sheri Stoyner is 5'2. She also was used for live-action reference for belle. Kind of random, but I thought it was interesting...


----------



## PennyLou

you mean for being drawn? Thought Alyssa Milano was used for her but maybe it was just her face, and she was a kid then


----------



## r1009t

PennyLou said:


> you mean for being drawn? Thought Alyssa Milano was used for her but maybe it was just her face, and she was a kid then



Yeah but I don't think for her face. I think Alyssa Milano's personality was used as an influence, but not really sure.


----------



## broadwaybrian318

Um the audition was good. First we did a basic across the floor routine.  Then they made cuts got through that round.  then they thought us an animation exercise and then thought us a MUCH more complicated and longer dance.  Then they split us up into groups of six by our numbers then had us do the animation exercise straight into the dance then do the animation again then the dance again without stopping.  It was kinda intense but fun.  I DO have to say this it was not as hard for me cause I am a trained dancer but alot of other people were struggling with it really badly and by ALOT i mean everyone without a decent amount of dancing experience.  Then they had us stand in a line ask us where we were from what college we go to and whats our major.  Then from my group they pulled two girls for face and that was it.  I didnt get pulled for face but hopefully once i get there i will be able to be re-looked at for face at the entertainment-only color codings.


----------



## r1009t

Anyone know what Rapunzel's height range is going to be?


----------



## ipodluvr287

r1009t said:


> Anyone know what Rapunzel's height range is going to be?



I don't really know, but if they put her in the parks my guess would be it would be around 5'4. Probably a pretty average height.


----------



## broadwaybrian318

from what i heard rapunzel is going to be shorter then most of the princess.


----------



## r1009t

broadwaybrian318 said:


> from what i heard rapunzel is going to be shorter then most of the princess.



That's intresting I wonder why? I always thought with all the hair she would be taller so the hair didn't overwhelm her...


----------



## ipodluvr287

broadwaybrian318 said:


> from what i heard rapunzel is going to be shorter then most of the princess.



That would be wonderful for me b/c I'm only 5'0  Then I would actually have a shot at being a princess


----------



## WDWprincess37

Hey! Ok this is super random but is anyone going to the may 20 audition for fur, face, parades, and shows? I'm so so so excited!!!


----------



## ZeroToHero

r1009t said:


> That's intresting I wonder why? I always thought with all the hair she would be taller so the hair didn't overwhelm her...



If she was taller, her hair would have to be longer, meaning the wig would be heavier... if it's a shorter girl, the wig doesn't have to be as long?

At least, that would be my reasoning. No idea if that's true or not...


----------



## ipodluvr287

ZeroToHero said:


> If she was taller, her hair would have to be longer, meaning the wig would be heavier... if it's a shorter girl, the wig doesn't have to be as long?
> 
> At least, that would be my reasoning. No idea if that's true or not...



 This is what I was thinking,but I couldn't figure out how to word it.


----------



## stillsingingstrong

WDWprincess37 said:


> Hey! Ok this is super random but is anyone going to the may 20 audition for fur, face, parades, and shows? I'm so so so excited!!!



I'm not going to that but I'm going to the singing one in two days!! Break a leg!!


----------



## Yongo10

Good luck to you guys!! 

Rapunzel is about the hair though right? Why wouldnt they make it crazy long?


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

Yongo10 said:


> Good luck to you guys!!
> 
> Rapunzel is about the hair though right? Why wouldnt they make it crazy long?



I think it will be, they're probably just going to make her shorter so that the wig isn't impossible to wear. The hair will still be long.


----------



## stillsingingstrong

So...I went to the vocal audition and it didn't work out. Does anyone know if this makes me inelegible to audition on the 20th? There was a girl sitting next to me who had auditioned for Nemo a couple of days earlier, so I wondered if that 6-month rule only applies to people who have auditioned for CPs.


----------



## Berlioz70

The 6 month rule applies for Character Performers... not equity (which was your vocal audition). So, my last character audition was Nov. 19th, I've been in the pool for 6 months, and so I'll be going back on May 20th to refresh my name.

The CP is different. For the CP you can audition once a season, 6 months doesn't matter.


----------



## WDWprincess37

Berlioz70, I hope to see you at the audition!!


----------



## Pinkjojo7

I have actually been planning to audition for Disney for quite awhile now and my question to all of the lovely people on this board is: how tall does one have to be in regards to playing Jane Porter/Mulan/Wendy/Belle.
Thanks for all the answers,I hope everyones dream comes true!


----------



## ipodluvr287

Pinkjojo7 said:


> I have actually been planning to audition for Disney for quite awhile now and my question to all of the lovely people on this board is: how tall does one have to be in regards to playing Jane Porter/Mulan/Wendy/Belle.
> Thanks for all the answers,I hope everyones dream comes true!



Jane: She's pretty rare and pretty much only comes out at MNSSHP. I'd guess about 5'4 or 5'5 though.

Mulan: Well, you have to be Asian and about 5'4.

Wendy: 5'0-5'2

Belle: About 5'4


----------



## PennyLou

Jane goes to 5'6 and she only goes out at Halloween (or if they are training someone but they only have a few people who are traind in her since she just does halloween) 


Also Belle is normlay about 5'5-5'7.


----------



## SarahLouiseXoxo

Hello all! I am quite new to this site, but I have read a few other posts on here and liked this thread so much that I just HAD to join! Anyway, I have a question for all of you... Here is my scenario: I will be headed to Orlando for the college program on June 7th as a character performer. I am so so so excited, but I am a bit confused... on the log in page for CP, it says Character Performer-mouse(So so cool!!). Does this mean that I will only be in full costume?? Or will I have a chance to ever be a face character?? I am excited to just be a part of it all so it doesn't matter either way, but I was just curious if this is any indication of what character I may be "friends with!" I am super excited to meet all that will be attending FA/Fall 2010 college program and I certainly appreciate any info that you all may have! Thanks!!


----------



## r1009t

SarahLouiseXoxo said:


> Hello all! I am quite new to this site, but I have read a few other posts on here and liked this thread so much that I just HAD to join! Anyway, I have a question for all of you... Here is my scenario: I will be headed to Orlando for the college program on June 7th as a character performer. I am so so so excited, but I am a bit confused... on the log in page for CP, it says Character Performer-mouse(So so cool!!). Does this mean that I will only be in full costume?? Or will I have a chance to ever be a face character?? I am excited to just be a part of it all so it doesn't matter either way, but I was just curious if this is any indication of what character I may be "friends with!" I am super excited to meet all that will be attending FA/Fall 2010 college program and I certainly appreciate any info that you all may have! Thanks!!



First CONGRATS!!!!!  That is so exciting! Keep in mind I've never done the cp or even auditioned so what I say is just from reading these boards, but I hope I can help! 

When it says "mouse" I think it would be referring to your height range meaning you would get to be friends with characters in the 5'0-5'1 height range. Did they take extra pictures of you at your audition? If they did that's usually an indicator that they are looking at you for face. Otherwise, I think if they were interested in you for face they would pull you at check-in. But honestly I don't think there are a lot of face friends in the mouse height range. I'm pretty sure tinkerbell is in that range, but I don't think any of the other faires are but I could be wrong. Again congrats! Hope that helps!


----------



## SarahLouiseXoxo

r1009t said:


> First CONGRATS!!!!!  That is so exciting! Keep in mind I've never done the cp or even auditioned so what I say is just from reading these boards, but I hope I can help!
> 
> When it says "mouse" I think it would be referring to your height range meaning you would get to be friends with characters in the 5'0-5'1 height range. Did they take extra pictures of you at your audition? If they did that's usually an indicator that they are looking at you for face. Otherwise, I think if they were interested in you for face they would pull you at check-in. But honestly I don't think there are a lot of face friends in the mouse height range. I'm pretty sure tinkerbell is in that range, but I don't think any of the other faires are but I could be wrong. Again congrats! Hope that helps!



Thank you so much r1009t!!! That is wonderful information!!  And thanks for the congrats you are so sweet!!


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

SarahLouiseXoxo said:


> Hello all! I am quite new to this site, but I have read a few other posts on here and liked this thread so much that I just HAD to join! Anyway, I have a question for all of you... Here is my scenario: I will be headed to Orlando for the college program on June 7th as a character performer. I am so so so excited, but I am a bit confused... on the log in page for CP, it says Character Performer-mouse(So so cool!!). Does this mean that I will only be in full costume?? Or will I have a chance to ever be a face character?? I am excited to just be a part of it all so it doesn't matter either way, but I was just curious if this is any indication of what character I may be "friends with!" I am super excited to meet all that will be attending FA/Fall 2010 college program and I certainly appreciate any info that you all may have! Thanks!!



Congrats!!! That's so exciting! As r1009t said, that's just your height range. You are in the height that is mainly dominated by the mice- Mickey and Minnie. If they want you for face, you will fit into the face characters that are in that height range. And yes, I believe Tink's in that range. Idk about anyone else... Although I have known someone who was friends with Tink, Wendy, and Alice. So those might be a possibility.


----------



## r1009t

SarahLouiseXoxo said:


> Thank you so much r1009t!!! That is wonderful information!!  And thanks for the congrats you are so sweet!!



Oh your welcome! I'm glad I could be helpful!


----------



## ipodluvr287

r1009t said:


> First CONGRATS!!!!!  That is so exciting! Keep in mind I've never done the cp or even auditioned so what I say is just from reading these boards, but I hope I can help!
> 
> When it says "mouse" I think it would be referring to your height range meaning you would get to be friends with characters in the 5'0-5'1 height range. Did they take extra pictures of you at your audition? If they did that's usually an indicator that they are looking at you for face. Otherwise, I think if they were interested in you for face they would pull you at check-in. But honestly I don't think there are a lot of face friends in the mouse height range. I'm pretty sure tinkerbell is in that range, but I don't think any of the other faires are but I could be wrong. Again congrats! Hope that helps!



The face characters in her range are Tinkerbell, Wendy, and Alice. That's the only ones I can think of.


----------



## r1009t

So say you do the cp as an entertainment cm, and then you go seasonal. Can you get enough hours to live in florida during the summers with your seasonel stauts? I didn't know if this is kind of impossible for an entertainment cm if hours are hard to come by... Also, is it easier to get trained for parades/shows with a seasonal status? I know it's very rare that a cp would get trained so does a seasonal status make a difference?


----------



## Berlioz70

Depends on your height. A lot of seasonal people are getting trained on stilts (5'5 +), but not many of the "average height" people get trained as seasonal. A lot of my seasonal friends just had their hours capped so they are all getting second jobs.


----------



## PennyLou

ALso you might be able to make it for the summer by picking up hours and stuff but it was not posible for me to live her  come the end of the summer a s a Pluto. I would pick up hours and they would take them away and give them to someone else even with a 2nd part time job I ended up moving home cuz I just couldnt make any money. Thus why I'm a CP again.


----------



## SarahLouiseXoxo

That seems a bit scary... I really want to start a career with Disney after the CP is over... do you think this is possible?? I am a voice major so I will likely later audition for all of the musical theater spots, but is it extremely hard to go full time in the company in any area or is it not allowed or something??? This worries me because I was hoping to stay in Orlando for a while after the college program was over...


----------



## Berlioz70

SarahLouiseXoxo said:


> is it extremely hard to go full time in the company in any area or is it not allowed or something??? This worries me because I was hoping to stay in Orlando for a while after the college program was over...



It's just hard in Entertainment, that's why I transferred. If you really want FT you can get it with the other Lines of Business, but in Entertainment you'll probably have to wait awhile. A friend of mine was seasonal for 4 years before getting her FT last year, she's 5'7 (my height). I think she eventually got it because she walks stilts.


----------



## r1009t

So is it easier to get parades/shows on a seasonal status if you are a stilt walker? Are there any shows that utilize stilt walkers?


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

Berlioz70 said:


> It's just hard in Entertainment, that's why I transferred. If you really want FT you can get it with the other Lines of Business, but in Entertainment you'll probably have to wait awhile. A friend of mine was seasonal for 4 years before getting her FT last year, she's 5'7 (my height). I think she eventually got it because she walks stilts.



If it's so hard (and I believe that it is- I've been auditioning for 3 years now and have been told there's no room), why do they keep having bi-weekly auditions? Are they required to? Or are they just looking for specific things? One would think that they would stop having auditions if they didn't need more people... (but who really knows how Disney thinks lol)


----------



## PennyLou

bellaDisneydncr said:


> If it's so hard (and I believe that it is- I've been auditioning for 3 years now and have been told there's no room), why do they keep having bi-weekly auditions? Are they required to? Or are they just looking for specific things? One would think that they would stop having auditions if they didn't need more people... (but who really knows how Disney thinks lol)



They are kind of for show. They are taking Mice on as Part time and they are looking for Face but other then that its pretty much for show  that they are being "open for people" right now.


----------



## Berlioz70

They are looking for male dancers (it's always easier to the guys)! HAHA.

But yeah, the bi-weekly auditions are misleading as they are not really hiring. I'm in the pool again for another 6 months, but I think that was probably my last attempt. It's just too difficult to get back in so I'm looking for different opportunities in the company now. I'm just lucky I had the chance on my CP, I believe those auditions are getting more difficult each season.

This is not meant to discourage anyone, just talking about my experience.

If you make it in as a performer, do not leave! I had to leave as my DH was laid off, unemployed, and the two of us did not have insurance. I made the right decision for us, but it's hard looking back. The good thing about Disney is that there are millions of other opportunities - so hold your head high and keep you eyes open for hidden experiences!!


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

Berlioz70 said:


> They are looking for male dancers (it's always easier to the guys)! HAHA.



That is SO true.


----------



## r1009t

Can cps be friends with star wars characters?


----------



## PennyLou

r1009t said:


> Can cps be friends with star wars characters?



If you do Spring Advantage. 

They pretty much only go out for start wars weekends so you would have to be here in the winter for casting and then be here for the summer cuz regular Spring CPs are all leaving now and not here for all of Star wars weekends many of them.


----------



## PennyLou

PennyLou said:


> If you do Spring Advantage.
> 
> They pretty much only go out for start wars weekends so you would have to be here in the winter for casting and then be here for the summer cuz regular Spring CPs are all leaving now and not here for all of Star wars weekends many of them.



well its not really auditions so much as type outs like all other face but ya know what I mean.


----------



## illini4princess

I've been curious for awhile now, but have never asked for fear of sounding ignorant. But where does the term "friends with" come from? I've just assumed that it means characters that are within your height range that you could portray, meaning if you're 5'0-5'1 you could be friends with Mickey/Minnie or Tinkerbell.


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

illini4princess said:


> I've been curious for awhile now, but have never asked for fear of sounding ignorant. But where does the term "friends with" come from? I've just assumed that it means characters that are within your height range that you could portray, meaning if you're 5'0-5'1 you could be friends with Mickey/Minnie or Tinkerbell.



The term "friends with" came around because you are never allowed to say you "are" a character. There is only one character- but there are lots of "friends" of the character that help them in the parks. The term itself doesn't really have to do with height, but technically it would be the characters in your height range. It's more of a magic protecting way of saying you play a character.


----------



## ipodluvr287

bellaDisneydncr said:


> The term "friends with" came around because you are never allowed to say you "are" a character. There is only one character- but there are lots of "friends" of the character that help them in the parks. The term itself doesn't really have to do with height, but technically it would be the characters in your height range. It's more of a magic protecting way of saying you play a character.



Exactly!


----------



## illini4princess

Aw, leave it to Disney to put a cute spin on it!


----------



## r1009t

I know I've asked this before but does esmerelda still come out? I know she doesn't do regular meet and greets but does she come out for the halloween/christmas party? Do any of the hunchback of notre dame characters? On that note- what's the best time/way to find rare characters?


----------



## PennyLou

r1009t said:


> I know I've asked this before but does esmerelda still come out? I know she doesn't do regular meet and greets but does she come out for the halloween/christmas party? Do any of the hunchback of notre dame characters? On that note- what's the best time/way to find rare characters?



She hasn't in the past few years, non of them have for anything. Tarzan and Jane are out at Halloween and sometimes you can see Meg between block party and Fantazmic around the Hat at Studios. thats all i can think of for rare face.. well and Barbosa is in the halloween parade with Jack. But I've never seen barbosa do sets, doens't mean he doens't but I've never seen it. 

Halloween does put out some random things like Mr Walrus, thats all I can think of off the top of my head but those partys are a good time to see some randoms.


----------



## mollay

Barbossa comes out to play for Halloween?!  Oh gosh, this makes me even more excited for next Fall.


----------



## Joanna71985

PennyLou said:


> Halloween does put out some random things like Mr Walrus, thats all I can think of off the top of my head but those partys are a good time to see some randoms.



I was told Mr. Walrus has been retired, unfortunately



mollay said:


> Barbossa comes out to play for Halloween?!  Oh gosh, this makes me even more excited for next Fall.



He is just in the Halloween parade


----------



## mollay

Joanna71985 said:


> He is just in the Halloween parade



Yeah and that's enough for me, hehe.  What can I say? I'm easy to please when it comes to Pirates of the Caribbean.


----------



## PennyLou

Joanna71985 said:


> I was told Mr. Walrus has been retired, unfortunately
> 
> 
> 
> He is just in the Halloween parade



I'm ok with that, he was the MOST painful costume I've ever worn, like would rather live in Buzz over him, I would get off set and they would have ice packs waiting for me for my sholders cuz he hurt so much! So goodbye Mr Walrus I will not miss you! lol


----------



## PrincessAurora83

Hi everyone!  I am thinking of auditioning for a face character (I know you have to do fur too...but the goal would still be face ) and I was reading on the auditions website that they are looking for heights between 4'10"- 5'8" for the Princesses.  If I am around 5"8 1/2" am I already out of the running...or are they not as strict with the heights and tend to "bend the rules" if they like you?  And I feel that I resemble Aurora the most and she seems to be on the taller side (if that makes a difference...).

And I know they have different sizes for the Princess dresses...does anyone know the smallest costume size they make (like 0, 2, 4, etc.)?

Just curious...thanks!


----------



## illini4princess

"Princess height" has been described as different things and most commonly I've heard 5'4". Aurora and now Tianna are a bit taller, I believe (more around 5'6-5'9). So you may be right around the range for Aurora. Other face characters like the Ugly Stepsisters are definitely on the tall side.

As for the dresses, I have no clue but I know the sizes go up to 10 and tend to run smaller than usual. I'm sure costuming you wouldn't be an issue if you get picked.


----------



## TinkStitch

r1009t said:


> I know I've asked this before but does esmerelda still come out? I know she doesn't do regular meet and greets but does she come out for the halloween/christmas party? Do any of the hunchback of notre dame characters? On that note- what's the best time/way to find rare characters?



I know for the marathon & half marathon in 2009, some of the hunchback characters were out. I know Quasimodo & I think another one were out. The only way you could see them was if you ran one of the races. As for rare characters, I know someone else mentioned the hat at DHS between Block Party & Fantasmic. Those meet & greets are usually in the Animation building, starting around 5. They are every day during the summer, but it's only on non-Fantasmic nights during the winter.


----------



## r1009t

TinkStitch said:


> I know for the marathon & half marathon in 2009, some of the hunchback characters were out. I know Quasimodo & I think another one were out. The only way you could see them was if you ran one of the races. As for rare characters, I know someone else mentioned the hat at DHS between Block Party & Fantasmic. Those meet & greets are usually in the Animation building, starting around 5. They are every day during the summer, but it's only on non-Fantasmic nights during the winter.



Thanks! 

PrincessAurora83- Princess height for all princess except tiania is 5'4-5'7 at wdw. Heights vary from park to park but as far as I know for wdw it's 5'4-5'7. With your 'disney height' there is a chance that you could be measured down, but chances are if your 5'8 and a half your options are probably going to be villians for face. 

I think I read somewhere that the smallest princess dress size was a 2? I have no idea if that's correct though. Hope that helps!


----------



## TinkStitch

r1009t said:


> I think I read somewhere that the smallest princess dress size was a 2? I have no idea if that's correct though. Hope that helps!



There might be some size 2 costumes, but the smallest I can remember seeing (being used on a regular basis, anyway) was a size 4. The fairies, especially Tinkerbell, probably have sizes smaller than a 4. 

(I worked in costuming at Epcot character room, Fantasmic, & Block Party, that's how I know about sizes)


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

I was told on my Backstage Magic tour Monday (SO awesome, btw) that most princess dresses are 6, 8, 10, and 12. Great news for me


----------



## r1009t

TinkStitch said:


> There might be some size 2 costumes, but the smallest I can remember seeing (being used on a regular basis, anyway) was a size 4. The fairies, especially Tinkerbell, probably have sizes smaller than a 4.
> 
> (I worked in costuming at Epcot character room, Fantasmic, & Block Party, that's how I know about sizes)



Thanks for the clarification  I'm a size 2 (sometimes 4) but I'm also 5'8 (definitly pushing it for princess height I know) ever seen any friends of princessess with my kind of measurements?


----------



## TinkStitch

r1009t said:


> Thanks for the clarification  I'm a size 2 (sometimes 4) but I'm also 5'8 (definitly pushing it for princess height I know) ever seen any friends of princessess with my kind of measurements?



Your "Disney size" probably won't be the same as your regular size. I know people that are normally an 8 or 10 & they wore a 12 for some of their face costumes. Also, they'll measure you up or down to fit what they're looking for when you audition.
Meg from Hercules is tall & slim, so it's a possibility, but she doesn't go out much anymore. Cruella deVil, Lady Tremaine, the Evil Stepsisters, Snow Queen are all a little taller than the princesses.


----------



## PennyLou

The step sisters are the same as the princces some of the drazellas are also Snows.  They are both shorter then there mother who is 5'8-5'10 ish

and Meg is in Fant so whoever is doing her in Fant the 2xs a week itplays now  sometimes does a set or 2 at the hat between Parade and Fant.. thats pretty much the only time Meg goes out but if you get to be friens with her its a good way to get to do Fant. (also all the Poca's learn it cuz the show can't run w/o a Poca) 

if they put you at 5'8ish its Meg, Lady T and Snow Queen. but if you really look like someone they'll fudge the hegiths. One of the Iradesas is like 4'11 and to make her Iradesa they moved her up to 5'1 from mouse into Munks so she can be the fairy.


----------



## Berlioz70

PennyLou said:


> and Meg is in Fant so whoever is doing her in Fant the 2xs a week itplays now  sometimes does a set or 2 at the hat between Parade and Fant.. thats pretty much the only time Meg goes out but if you get to be friens with her its a good way to get to do Fant.



Meg does not do Hat sets anymore, she'll pop up twice a year at Epcot though.


----------



## mebbradley

Gah.....all those years I wished to stop growing...and now I'm wishing I hadn't wished so.


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

Hope springs eternal for us "taller" girls who dreamed of being a fairy- on disneyauditions.com they have started saying they're looking for Vidia- and she's 5'4" - 5'7"!


----------



## r1009t

bellaDisneydncr said:


> Hope springs eternal for us "taller" girls who dreamed of being a fairy- on disneyauditions.com they have started saying they're looking for Vidia- and she's 5'4" - 5'7"!



This just made my day  At first I was taken aback by the 5'7 limit plus the the three inch range (it's normally two isn't it?) but it makes sense that she's taller considering that she is kind of like the "villian" of the fairies.


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

r1009t said:


> This just made my day  At first I was taken aback by the 5'7 limit plus the the three inch range (it's normally two isn't it?) but it makes sense that she's taller considering that she is kind of like the "villian" of the fairies.



That range is usually princess height so I'm guessing they're looking to double up some princesses with Vidia. I'm super excited. I can't wait to see what she looks like so I can see if it's possible for me to be friends with her.


----------



## trisheroll

I was wondering if theres a chance for those of us who couldnt audition earlier to audition during our CP?  I really want to audition to be a face character, but wasnt able to make any of the earlier auditions.


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

trisheroll said:


> I was wondering if theres a chance for those of us who couldnt audition earlier to audition during our CP?  I really want to audition to be a face character, but wasnt able to make any of the earlier auditions.



I believe the only time you can audition during a CP is to extend into entertainment at the end of your program. Or after your program is over you can audition for a FT/PT/Seasonal role. At any regular audition during your program, however, you won't be able to audition.

From disneyauditions.com:


> Requirements:
> 
> * Applicants must be at least 16 and authorized to work in the United States.
> 
> * All applicants will be taught a movement routine. Please wear comfortable clothes and shoes. No sandals or flip-flops.
> 
> * Applicants who have auditioned for Walt Disney World Character roles in the past six months are not eligible to audition.
> 
> * Current WDW College Program Cast Members are not eligible to audition.
> 
> * Current WDW Character Cast Members are not eligible to audition.
> 
> * Open to the general public.
> 
> * Advanced registration is not required.


----------



## kel585

Hey all, just wondering if anyone is joining the Disney Dream cast? Character or mainstage.


----------



## ipodluvr287

This is kinda random, but how come Aurora never wears her blue dress anymore?


----------



## hollisterluva92

Hmmm.....what character's do you think i'd be avaliable for? I'm 4' 7.5" and I weigh around 140.........


----------



## Joanna71985

hollisterluva92 said:


> Hmmm.....what character's do you think i'd be avaliable for? I'm 4' 7.5" and I weigh around 140.........



If you're measured under 4'8, it's possible you may be too short to be a character performer (they start at 4'8). 



ipodluvr287 said:


> This is kinda random, but how come Aurora never wears her blue dress anymore?



I was told it's because people were getting her and Cinderella mixed up


----------



## Anna's_Order

hollisterluva92 said:


> Hmmm.....what character's do you think i'd be avaliable for? I'm 4' 7.5" and I weigh around 140.........



Gaston?


----------



## Raindown

Joanna71985 said:


> I was told it's because people were getting her and Cinderella mixed up



I like the pink, but miss the blue dress.  It's such a throw back walking through the castle at Disneyland and seeing all the art depict her in blue as in the movie.


----------



## ipodluvr287

Anna's_Order said:


> Gaston?


----------



## r1009t

I would guess marketing reasons too. The disney princess are usually marketed wearing different colored outfits, to make them more distinctive. That being said, I don't get why they would change ariel's pink dress to a sea foam green when that's an almost identical color to jasmines outfit...  (did they change ariel's pink dress to seperate her from auora?) Sorry just my random thoughts...


----------



## Neverland_gal

So I just read all 81 pages of this thread! 

My plan is to audition this fall for SA 2011! Does anyone have any really recent info about what Disney will be casting for? All of the posts about Disney  cutting back hours and holding auditions mainly for show is such depressing news.

I am 5.5 to 5.75 ft tall (they measure it differently every time I go to the doctor). I am TERRIFIED of measuring taller so I really hope Disney measures my "Disney height" down and puts me in mouse height range.

For anyone who has auditioned, what are some common animations you see. For example when meeting characters, what are things you see alot of other poeple do? Same with being hungry - any common foods people "eat"? I want to attempt to be kind of original (meaning I don't want to do the same animation as half the people at the audition)

thanks for all you help!

ps any chance at all they will branch outband change any of the audition cities?! Haha I'm not very hopeful, but it would be nice as the usual ones are 8+ hours from where I live!


----------



## mollay

Neverland_gal, I think one way that could help is too check out YouTube -- tons of guests videotape their interactions with the characters in the parks and then upload them online.  You could check out those videos to give you an idea of just how a character performer would act.   And there are tooons of videos that show kids meeting a character for the first time, which would help with the audition too.


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

This has more to do with the interview- but it's a Character Performer specific question. For those of you who have been or are a performer on the CP, did you ever get this question in your interviews? 

"Say you're being friends with Pooh. A child comes up and is a little too excited to see Pooh and he starts to get a little rowdy. (my word, not the interviewer's lol) He starts hitting and being a little too rough with Pooh. What would you do in this situation?"

I had that question when I applied about 2 years ago (I didn't finish the application process- decided to wait to do the program, so I'll never know if I answered well.) Although I believe I did answer well, that question has always haunted me. If you had this question, what did you say? Or if not, what would be your idea of the best way to react in this situation? I'm not trying for an answer to repeat back to my interviewer- I am just wondering if you have some advice of what direction to go in when thinking of my own answer. TIA!


----------



## ZeroToHero

Well, since you can't talk... I would say I would try to alert my Character Attendant (as subtly as possible in the costume), who would be able to gently tell the child that he's being a little too rough, and if he could play a little more gently with Pooh.

I don't know if there's a way to diffuse that without talking... especially if the child is too young. That's what Character Attendants are there for though. 

ETA: Then again, I didn't get Character Performer, so there could be a totally different answer, haha.


----------



## illini4princess

The only interview question I got about character performer was my experience with dance/acting. I haven't heard of anyone else getting a question like that for fall 2010 interviews either. It probably depends on your interviewer, but I'd guess their not asking it as much anymore since ultimately whether or not you get the character role is decided by your audition. They'd rather use up to the time to ask other role-specific questions.


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

illini4princess said:


> The only interview question I got about character performer was my experience with dance/acting. I haven't heard of anyone else getting a question like that for fall 2010 interviews either. It probably depends on your interviewer, but I'd guess their not asking it as much anymore since ultimately whether or not you get the character role is decided by your audition. They'd rather use up to the time to ask other role-specific questions.



I hope that's the case- because I've seriously been worrying about that question for 2 years lol Hopefully when I apply in January for FA 2011, it won't be a question.


----------



## Berlioz70

bellaDisneydncr said:


> This has more to do with the interview- but it's a Character Performer specific question. For those of you who have been or are a performer on the CP, did you ever get this question in your interviews?



I remember getting that question when I applied for Fall 08. I cannot remember what I said, but Zero's answer seems right on. In practice, there is a signal characters use to get the Attendant's attention so the attendant can address the situation.


----------



## ipodluvr287

r1009t said:


> I would guess marketing reasons too. The disney princess are usually marketed wearing different colored outfits, to make them more distinctive. That being said, I don't get why they would change ariel's pink dress to a sea foam green when that's an almost identical color to jasmines outfit...  (did they change ariel's pink dress to seperate her from auora?) Sorry just my random thoughts...



I've always wondered that too.


----------



## PennyLou

I would say something like, 
You need to work with not against the child. (if you can't get an attend which is like at least 1/2 the time) : so you can hug the child which breaks their concentration on hitting you in a friendly way and try to get them to calm down all at the same time. You can also try holding there hands to dance with them again taking away their ability to hit while still being kind and in character. 

While it is good to get an attend if you can and they can help you, If you answer like that you don't want it to come off that someone else really deals with the situation you want to answer in a way that makes you sound confidant that you can handle it  

of course this is just my view on the situation and question.


----------



## lyricalbale

Neverland_gal said:


> So I just read all 81 pages of this thread!



That's exactly what I did! Took me a good day and a half, but I got a lot of good information out of this!
Not that it really matters yet-I still have three years before I can even do the CP, unless I decide to audition at 16 (which I doubt my parents will allow..).
But I'm definitely gonna be ready when the time comes! I've done my research!
I'm barely 5'2 (they'd probably measure me as that or 5'1) so I'm hoping to get pulled for face and be Alice! (maybe Wendy too, but she hardly comes out nowadays.)
One thing I'd like to know more about it the whole animation part. That's what I don't really get and am most worried about - even though I'm a much better actress than I am a dancer.


----------



## LisaxMarie

NOOOO. I cant be a princess


----------



## r1009t

This may seem like a silly question, but if your a character performer in the cp, are you able to work at all 4 parks? Can you work at all four parks if your a character attendent?


----------



## Neverland_gal

I've been wondering the same thing. Do you have a lot of flexibility or are you mostly in the same spot every day? Also, do CPs get to do character breakfasts?


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

r1009t said:


> This may seem like a silly question, but if your a character performer in the cp, are you able to work at all 4 parks? Can you work at all four parks if your a character attendent?





Neverland_gal said:


> I've been wondering the same thing. Do you have a lot of flexibility or are you mostly in the same spot every day? Also, do CPs get to do character breakfasts?



I haven't been an entertainment CP, but I know people who have. And I believe that they did move around to all the different parks. They may have had times when they were in one place for a longer period of time, but I don't believe they were "stationed" in one location their whole program. I think that goes for attendants, too.


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

r1009t said:


> This may seem like a silly question, but if your a character performer in the cp, are you able to work at all 4 parks? Can you work at all four parks if your a character attendent?



Entertainment (performers) work in all four parks - attendants are statuses in one, but can pick up shifts in any park. 

CPs can also do character dining.


----------



## Itinkso

Neverland_gal said:


> I've been wondering the same thing. Do you have a lot of flexibility or are you mostly in the same spot every day? Also, do CPs get to do character breakfasts?



My DD is currently doing the CP and she is in the "mouse" range; she has been a variety of characters in all of the parks as well as character dining. She receives a two week schedule and knows where she needs to be and which character she'll be. Sometimes she is scheduled to be a "spare" or she provides lunch coverage. She just found out she will train for MNSSHP and is very excited about that.


----------



## Neverland_gal

Thanks guys! That info on character performer/attendant roles was REALLY helpful!!!

Itinkso: If you don't mind me asking, how tall is your daughter and what type of dance background does she have? I'm hoping to be measured in the mouse range, but I am 5.5 (sometimes 5.75 according to the dr), so I am keeping my fingers crossed that "my disney height" is shorter. Also, did Disney just say that she would be trained for the MNSSHP, or did she have to audition or something else?


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

Neverland_gal said:


> Thanks guys! That info on character performer/attendant roles was REALLY helpful!!!
> 
> Itinkso: If you don't mind me asking, how tall is your daughter and what type of dance background does she have? I'm hoping to be measured in the mouse range, but I am 5.5 (sometimes 5.75 according to the dr), so I am keeping my fingers crossed that "my disney height" is shorter. Also, did Disney just say that she would be trained for the MNSSHP, or did she have to audition or something else?



I hate to tell you this, but you will have to be measured down at least 3 inches. Mouse Height ends at 5'2".


----------



## Itinkso

Neverland_gal said:


> Thanks guys! That info on character performer/attendant roles was REALLY helpful!!!
> 
> Itinkso: If you don't mind me asking, how tall is your daughter and what type of dance background does she have? I'm hoping to be measured in the mouse range, but I am 5.5 (sometimes 5.75 according to the dr), so I am keeping my fingers crossed that "my disney height" is shorter. Also, did Disney just say that she would be trained for the MNSSHP, or did she have to audition or something else?



She measured between 5' and 5' 1" and has danced for 18 years - all types of dance and she has a minor in Dance from ucsd. She was able to put in a request to be trained for MNSSHP as well as some other specific roles.


----------



## Neverland_gal

bellaDisneydncr said:


> I hate to tell you this, but you will have to be measured down at least 3 inches. Mouse Height ends at 5'2".



haha hopefully it won't have to be that much! i was being lazy using decimals when i typed that, it should have been 5'1/2" and 5'3/4"


----------



## Itinkso

Neverland_gal said:


> haha hopefully it won't have to be that much! i was being lazy using decimals when i typed that, it should have been 5'1/2" and 5'3/4"



Much better!! DD, in her height range, has been friends with Mickey, Minnie, Donald, Timon, Marie, Pooh, Piglet, Annie from Einstein and Koda from Brother Bear. She especially enjoys befriending Sorcerer Mickey. Best of luck to you!!


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

Neverland_gal said:


> haha hopefully it won't have to be that much! i was being lazy using decimals when i typed that, it should have been 5'1/2" and 5'3/4"



haha okay that's much better!!


----------



## Joanna71985

bellaDisneydncr said:


> I hate to tell you this, but you will have to be measured down at least 3 inches. Mouse Height ends at 5'2".



Mouse actually ends at 5'0


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

Joanna71985 said:


> Mouse actually ends at 5'0



I went by what's at the beginning of this thread- oops.


----------



## Littleblckdress

Hey everyone! I auditioned a few weeks ago and got all the way through the process. They dressed me up for my character and when I was done they said they'd call me in 1-3 weeks. It's been almost 3 weeks. Does anyone know how long it usually takes?


----------



## lyricalbale

Joanna71985 said:


> Mouse actually ends at 5'0



Really? I know someone who is 5'1 and friends with the mice, ducks, and a few face characters. Maybe her "disney height" was shorter? Ha!


----------



## Berlioz70

Littleblckdress said:


> Hey everyone! I auditioned a few weeks ago and got all the way through the process. They dressed me up for my character and when I was done they said they'd call me in 1-3 weeks. It's been almost 3 weeks. Does anyone know how long it usually takes?



That's weird that they said 1-3 weeks, I've never heard that. Technically, they have 6 months to call. If they do not in that time, then you're eligible to audition again.


----------



## Neverland_gal

Itinkso said:


> Much better!! DD, in her height range, has been friends with Mickey, Minnie, Donald, Timon, Marie, Pooh, Piglet, Annie from Einstein and Koda from Brother Bear. She especially enjoys befriending Sorcerer Mickey. Best of luck to you!!



She is so lucky! Thanks for all your help. It makes me feel so much better (especially since your DD is about my exact height!). Also, it was really good to hear that you can put in requests for certain things. I never knew you could do that!!


----------



## Paigelkins

Ok, so I dont think this was asked anywhere else, but I didnt read all 83 pages lol.

I want to audition to be a character for my fall advantage 2011 CP, but I was wondering if I'd even be considered for a face character. I'm thin but im a 34DD. I know already im out to be friends with alice or wendy...not the right height anyway. But what about princesses?


----------



## somethingblue

I am considering applying for the College Program for Fall 2011 and have a question.

Are there any face characters out there for chubby girls? I'm a size 18, 5 foot 4. From what I can tell most plus size roles are for older people, but I thought I would ask.


----------



## TinkStitch

somethingblue said:


> I am considering applying for the College Program for Fall 2011 and have a question.
> 
> Are there any face characters out there for chubby girls? I'm a size 18, 5 foot 4. From what I can tell most plus size roles are for older people, but I thought I would ask.



I don't think there are any face characters, but there are definitely fur characters that you shouldn't have a problem with the costumes for. I'm a bigger girl as well (size 16/18 & 5'6"). I worked in character costuming, so I've gotten pretty familiar with the costumes. The chipmunks are fairly roomy & in your height range. I know some bigger people that are friends with Pluto & Rafiki, which are both rather slim looking costumes.


----------



## SwannPrincess

Hey Everyone! I'm new to these boards, and just got done reading some of the posts made on this thread, they've been very helpful . I was wondering if anyone has every gone to a Disney character audition, and got cast as a face character?


----------



## Littleblckdress

I'm so anxious and nobody quit seems to know what happens after the final cut. lol. I'm extremely lucky to have made it this far!


----------



## Berlioz70

They have 6 months to call. If they do not contact you in that time, then you're eligible to audition again. A lot of people are in the pool and go every six months to reaudition; it's the circle of Entertainment, don't take it personally.


----------



## kkauf1323

Sorry if this question has already been asked, but does anyone know exactly how strict they are on height requirements for characters? I've read stories where people have said that they do (rarely) make exceptions. I would LOVE to be a princess (long shot, I know) but I'm a little shorter than their height requirement. Would they consider someone shorter if they met all the other requirements? Just curious! Thanks so much!


----------



## Frizzbird

If they like you and are considering you for a face look a like then they would measure you where you could be that role. So say your to short but your sorta close to the necessary height. They would measure you up so that you could be that role. I hope that makes sense. Basically if they want you they will measure you where they need you.


----------



## Vistanamama

Hoping for some advice from the veterans on this board! 
My 19 year old daughter is set to start the fall 2010 college program on August 20th and is very excited about it! She is set to work in attractions but was just wondering if she would be eligible at any point during the program to audition for a character performer? She is a trained dancer and gymnast who is 5ft exactly and actually looks a lot like tink. (Please don't misunderstand - she is perfectly fine doing the job that she was assigned but was just wondering if this was an option since it was not mentioned as a job choice when she first signed up.)


----------



## ZeroToHero

Vistanamama said:


> Hoping for some advice from the veterans on this board!
> My 19 year old daughter is set to start the fall 2010 college program on August 20th and is very excited about it! She is set to work in attractions but was just wondering if she would be eligible at any point during the program to audition for a character performer? She is a trained dancer and gymnast who is 5ft exactly and actually looks a lot like tink. (Please don't misunderstand - she is perfectly fine doing the job that she was assigned but was just wondering if this was an option since it was not mentioned as a job choice when she first signed up.)



She can audition towards the end of her program if she wants to extend as a character performer, but she cannot be removed from her current role during this program to be a character.


----------



## Kaitlyn526

If you become a princess, then does that mean you are going to be the princess in the parade (not dancing, but on the float)? Or are there certain princesses for parades, and others for autographs, and being in the park?
Sorry if these are stupid questions, but I am new to this whole thing...


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

Kaitlyn526 said:


> If you become a princess, then does that mean you are going to be the princess in the parade (not dancing, but on the float)? Or are there certain princesses for parades, and others for autographs, and being in the park?
> Sorry if these are stupid questions, but I am new to this whole thing...



There is specific training for parade characters- most of the parade friends are people who are FT and/or have been with the company for a while. So if you audition for a regular position, you could at some point in the future get trained for a parade. Most college program performers, however, are mainly meet and greet friends.


----------



## Kaitlyn526

Thanks! And also, do all the character's have character attendants? I've seen pictures and videos and such of Alice, the Mad Hatter, Peter, And Wendy just wandering around and then they'll stop and put on little shows (charades, tell jokes, etc.). Are some characters allowed to just roam wherever/ whenever? Are those characters even college programmers? Or is their "wandering" actually scripted, like they have to be certain places at certain times? (I don't even know if this makes any sense)...
Thanks again!


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

Kaitlyn526 said:


> Thanks! And also, do all the character's have character attendants? I've seen pictures and videos and such of Alice, the Mad Hatter, Peter, And Wendy just wandering around and then they'll stop and put on little shows (charades, tell jokes, etc.). Are some characters allowed to just roam wherever/ whenever? Are those characters even college programmers? Or is their "wandering" actually scripted, like they have to be certain places at certain times? (I don't even know if this makes any sense)...
> Thanks again!



I think (and someone else who is more in the know with DL can confirm this) that most of the wandering around and putting on shows is at Disneyland in California. At WDW every character has an attendant and most, if not all, of their meet and greets are in set locations with set times.


----------



## Joanna71985

bellaDisneydncr said:


> I think (and someone else who is more in the know with DL can confirm this) that most of the wandering around and putting on shows is at Disneyland in California. At WDW every character has an attendant and most, if not all, of their meet and greets are in set locations with set times.





Kaitlyn526 said:


> Thanks! And also, do all the character's have character attendants? I've seen pictures and videos and such of Alice, the Mad Hatter, Peter, And Wendy just wandering around and then they'll stop and put on little shows (charades, tell jokes, etc.). Are some characters allowed to just roam wherever/ whenever? Are those characters even college programmers? Or is their "wandering" actually scripted, like they have to be certain places at certain times? (I don't even know if this makes any sense)...
> Thanks again!



Correct. Those would be from DL. All of the characters at WDW have character attendants (and don't wander around, with an exception of a very select few), and have set times.


----------



## Kaitlyn526

Ok thanks! I think it is easier that way anyways (I would think it would be way easier to have someone to help with the crowds, and to have a set time to be certain places, etc). I'm not much for improving lol
Also, is there a face character for Giselle (from Enchanted)? I think I've seen pictures of her, but Im not sure. If there is, is she the same height as the other princesses (5'5" to 5'7")?


----------



## ZeroToHero

Kaitlyn526 said:


> Ok thanks! I think it is easier that way anyways (I would think it would be way easier to have someone to help with the crowds, and to have a set time to be certain places, etc). I'm not much for improving lol
> Also, is there a face character for Giselle (from Enchanted)? I think I've seen pictures of her, but Im not sure. If there is, is she the same height as the other princesses (5'5" to 5'7")?



There is not. I forget the exact reason, but I think it's something to do with Amy Adams.


----------



## Kaitlyn526

That stinks because I like Giselle! I could have sworn I saw a picture somewhere, but maybe it was someone else... I'll try and find it, and if I do, I'll post it back here!
Why would it have something to do with Amy Adams?


----------



## ZeroToHero

Kaitlyn526 said:


> That stinks because I like Giselle! I could have sworn I saw a picture somewhere, but maybe it was someone else... I'll try and find it, and if I do, I'll post it back here!
> Why would it have something to do with Amy Adams?



I think it's because they would have to pay her royalties every time she was out for a meet and greet (since Amy Adams played Giselle in the movie). She has been in a parade though, I believe.


----------



## Kaitlyn526

Oh ok. Do they have to do the same to the girl who played Alice in the recent movie? Or to any others?
Yes, she was in the Holly Day parade... that's where I saw her:
http://www.livingorlando.com/2007/11/19/princess-giselle-debuts-at-walt-disney-world/


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

Kaitlyn526 said:


> Oh ok. Do they have to do the same to the girl who played Alice in the recent movie? Or to any others?
> Yes, she was in the Holly Day parade... that's where I saw her:
> http://www.livingorlando.com/2007/11/19/princess-giselle-debuts-at-walt-disney-world/



I think Giselle has been the only one recently that had to be handled this way- Because Jack Sparrow has been around for a while- and they had Prince Caspian after that movie came out. Although I seem to remember something about royalties with Julie Andrews and Mary Poppins, but I don't recall details... And Alice wouldn't be the same because the Alice in the park is the animated Alice.


----------



## Kaitlyn526

Oh gotcha- that makes sense (about Alice) but I wish they would be able to have Giselle.
Bella- you've answered a lot of my questions today, thanks  I'm Kaitlyn, and I'll be applying for Spring 2011 (maybe advantage- haven't decided yet).
Have you already done DCP, or are you planning on applying?


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

Kaitlyn526 said:


> Oh gotcha- that makes sense (about Alice) but I wish they would be able to have Giselle.
> Bella- you've answered a lot of my questions today, thanks  I'm Kaitlyn, and I'll be applying for Spring 2011 (maybe advantage- haven't decided yet).
> Have you already done DCP, or are you planning on applying?



I'm applying for Fall Advantage 2011- but I've done loads of research because I've wanted to work for Disney my entire life lol


----------



## Kaitlyn526

Awesome! Well thanks for answering a lot of my questions 
Also, I have a question about heights. I am 5'6" (maybe 5'5 1/2") but if they measure me down 2 inches (like a lot of people say they do) then that means I have less of a chance of getting something, right? Because there isn't much at 5'4". From what I understand, Alice and Wendy stop at 5'3" but the princesses start at 5'5", so does that mean I don't have much of a chance? Should I stand up really tall when they measure me?


----------



## mebbradley

HI EVERYONE 

The list of audition places for this spring's auditions is now posted


----------



## Kaitlyn526

mebbradley said:


> HI EVERYONE
> 
> The list of audition places for this spring's auditions is now posted



Where?


----------



## khancock

Kaitlyn526 said:


> Where?



WDW CP site:
https://www.wdwcollegeprogram.com/sap/its/mimes/zh_wdwcp/students/role_descr/entertainment.html


----------



## Joanna71985

Kaitlyn526 said:


> Awesome! Well thanks for answering a lot of my questions
> Also, I have a question about heights. I am 5'6" (maybe 5'5 1/2") but if they measure me down 2 inches (like a lot of people say they do) then that means I have less of a chance of getting something, right? Because there isn't much at 5'4". From what I understand, Alice and Wendy stop at 5'3" but the princesses start at 5'5", so does that mean I don't have much of a chance? Should I stand up really tall when they measure me?



That's not always true. It's very possible for your real height to be the same as your Disney height.


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

Joanna71985 said:


> That's not always true. It's very possible for your real height to be the same as your Disney height.



Yeah- just stand normally. You never know what heights they are looking for that day.


----------



## krystina&thebeast

i'd really love to audition for a character (fur or face) but its just the improv part that makes me too scared to try haha.


----------



## symphie

krystina&thebeast said:


> i'd really love to audition for a character (fur or face) but its just the improv part that makes me too scared to try haha.



I think that would probably be my problem too.


----------



## Joanna71985

krystina&thebeast said:


> i'd really love to audition for a character (fur or face) but its just the improv part that makes me too scared to try haha.



It's really not that bad. I've always found the animation part to be fun


----------



## Kaitlyn526

Hey! If you're going to the Austin, Tx auditions on October 17th, join this facebook group:
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gi...6692291&ref=ts
I just made it (first group I've ever made too) so we could all meet and discuss auditions!


----------



## Kaitlyn526

Sorry if this is a dumb questions, but I was reading through old posts in this thread, and what are the abbreviations? FT, Pt, etc (there are a couple more I've seen)?
Thanks


----------



## princesskelz

Kaitlyn526 said:


> Sorry if this is a dumb questions, but I was reading through old posts in this thread, and what are the abbreviations? FT, Pt, etc (there are a couple more I've seen)?
> Thanks



FT= Full time
PT= Part time.


----------



## Berlioz70

Here are some basic acronyms...

FT - Full Time
CR or PT - Casual Regular (Part Time)
CT - Casual Temporary (Seasonal)
CP - College Program or Character Performer
DD - Darling/Disney Daughter
DS - Darling/Disney Son
DH - Darling/Disney Husband
DW - Darling/Disney Wife


----------



## Kaitlyn526

Thanks, Berlioz70! Is your name from the Aristocats? I just LOVE that movie, its one of my favorites


----------



## TinkerMouse

Hi! I have been lurking for a few days now and after reading these posts and the Alice AMA I thought up a hypothetical situation. 
In WDW there are only two kinds of character performers, those that are "fur only" and those that are "fur & face" so what happens when someone like that Alice is offered a face role but is claustrophobic or can't function while wearing a full body suit & helmet in sweltering heat? Are they now rejected? Is there the slightest chance that they'd need people to be friends with that character so much that they'd let them just be face like that DL Alice? If it's WDW CP are they then reassigned to whatever roles are left over?


----------



## ZeroToHero

From my understanding, you need to be trained in fur before you are trained in face. 

I don't think they'd make an exception, I think it would inconvience them too much to say "only face" when scheduling you, because you aren't giving them as many possibilities as someone else who can work both.

I could be wrong. They might be very nice about it, and work with you. But that is just my initial guess. I'll let someone who knows more give you a more concrete answer.


----------



## TinkerMouse

ZeroToHero said:


> I don't think they'd make an exception, I think it would inconvience them too much



That's what I was thinking so that doesn't really answer my questions, though it does show that you agree so I'm not the only one leaning towards that answer. 
Still, I wonder what if you are of special consideration height? 4'11" is kind of too short for mice but is Tinker Bell, and even though 6'1" is about Sulley height what if you're claustrophobic or something but look just like Prince Naveen and they need more? It makes perfect sense that they'd want people to be friends with more than one character but I've read of CP people ending up only hangin' with Pluto or only hangin' with Belle so how does that happen? More importantly, if you are CP, are you immediately reassigned to leftovers since your top 3 are probably all filled by now or do they take pity on you or are you terminated (termination seems way too extreme)?

So many questions but they're kind of all the same. I want to know... 

EDIT: Also, since Mr. Smee is kind of the only recurring furry at 5'5", (making this a dead height) why do they say princesses are 5'3"-5'7" if they won't accept the 5'5" people because they can't really be any furries, which would force them to be face only which isn't allowed?


----------



## ZeroToHero

TinkerMouse said:


> That's what I was thinking so that doesn't really answer my questions, though it does show that you agree so I'm not the only one leaning towards that answer.
> Still, I wonder what if you are of special consideration height? 4'11" is kind of too short for mice but is Tinker Bell, and even though 6'1" is about Sulley height what if you're claustrophobic or something but look just like Prince Naveen and they need more? It makes perfect sense that they'd want people to be friends with more than one character but I've read of CP people ending up only hangin' with Pluto or only hangin' with Belle so how does that happen? More importantly, if you are CP, are you immediately reassigned to leftovers since your top 3 are probably all filled by now or do they take pity on you or are you terminated (termination seems way too extreme)?
> 
> So many questions but they're kind of all the same. I want to know...
> 
> EDIT: Also, since Mr. Smee is kind of the only recurring furry at 5'5", (making this a dead height) why do they say princesses are 5'3"-5'7" if they won't accept the 5'5" people because they can't really be any furries, which would force them to be face only which isn't allowed?



Haha, you're right, I didn't really answer your questions.

Let's see....

You fill out a form at the beginning of your application saying "I have read the role descriptions and am able and willing to do this role under these conditions." One of them is "Working in hot, confining, heavy costumes with limited range of vision," so if you said you'd be willing to do that, but then aren't, they might relocate you to another role. I don't know what the options they would give you would be. If you went into the interview/audition saying that you are claustrophobic, you would probably not get into Entertainment.

I don't know how hard-pressed they are for face characters, but a lot of people are very anxious to get to be one, and there is a pool of prospective candidates. Also, I don't know how many people are only face characters... I just know that people I know in Entertainment perform as various characters, usually around 3 or 4.

5'5 is just a bad height to be wave2: So I was sunk). 5'3 to 5'7 is most likely because Aurora can be up there at 5'7, and the rest are shorter, but it'd be a pain to say each one, so they just give the range.

All the people who are actually in Entertainment are probably working right now, but I'm sure they'll be along later today with more helpful information for you. All I know is what I learned on here and from my friends in that role.


----------



## rachaelfig

Let me see if I can answer some of the questions.
I knew somebody (a CP) who freaked out in costume the first time and he got transferred to quick service I believe. He wasn't face, but I don't think they can make exceptions like that, especially not for CPs, who are both temporary and replaceable. I also know a girl who, at 5'5", extended her CP into entertainment to hang out with Pocahontas. The first couple of days of training for entertainment are learning to be friends with some furry guys in your height range, whether or not you end up in face. 5'5" is an unlikely height to be hired at because of its awkward placement between ranges, so if you get hired you're most likely meant to do face, but it would technically be a very short pluto. 5'4" to 5'5" would be a tall chipmunk. Also, 4'11" isn't too short to be a mouse. It's actually a pretty big range. I think only the munk range is bigger. 
As for being friends with multiple characters, the girl I knew who was BFFs with Pocahontas pretty much hung out with her all the time, while the other CP performers I knew had several different furry friends, and wildly different schedules every week.
Also I don't think they're all that hard-pressed for face. I was at costuming once when they were having a Princess Look-a-like audition and they cut basically everyone pretty quick, even though none of them were exactly grenades. I think somebody here had said that they keep having auditions to put up a front that they're still majorly hiring, but I think that's just a front.


----------



## ZeroToHero

rachaelfig said:


> Also I don't think they're all that hard-pressed for face. I was at costuming once when they were having a Princess Look-a-like audition and they cut basically everyone pretty quick,* even though none of them were exactly grenades.*


----------



## TinkerMouse

Now we're on to something! I'm liking these answers 'cause they make sense. Thank you! 
So now my understanding is that if you can't do every aspect of the job then you can't do the job so go do something else. This means that unless they want FT or PT at DL, claustrophobic people are just out of luck. As for people who are quick to overheat, as long as you can handle the training (which could possibly take place somewhere air conditioned or shady), you could get lucky like Pocahontas' 5'5" friend and never really end up bundled up in the heat again, correct? I'm believing that Disney doesn't need anybody and the auditions are just for show. It works for people like me who will just audition for the sake of auditioning and it works for them because they might randomly need someone and find them there. However, I do kind of feel like it teases the desperate people who go in really really really hoping to get in then being devastated when they don't. Then again, this could be practice for them too!  
Then again, I do get confused when they put up auditions for specific characters (ones by name not by group like princesses or something). In those cases do they really need those people or are they just trying to gauge how likely it'd be to get them in an emergency like empty spots due to quitting or baby bumps?


----------



## rachaelfig

I'm not saying they aren't hiring AT ALL, just that they aren't necessarily taking people from every audition. I'm sure if they think someone is absolutely right for the part they'll pick them. As for the specific characters, a few weeks ago they started looking for Vidia from the Tinkerbell movies and now she'll be coming out with the other fairies by the end of the month. If the audition site is that specific, they're definitely actively looking for people.

And entertainment training partially takes place outside, hot weather or not. Ever been lucky enough to stumble across a large group of seemingly random characters all in one place at the beginning of a CP season?...


----------



## TinkerMouse

rachaelfig said:


> Ever been lucky enough to stumble across a large group of seemingly random characters all in one place at the beginning of a CP season?...



That, I would love to see because it sounds hilarious. One lone Captain Hook surrounded by Poohs and Tiggers, I would think he had made a wrong turn at mermaid lagoon or something. 

Since casting is so picky, rightly so since I know many guests get angry when the characters don't look right, I'm wondering how many auditions/months of auditions it takes to get those spots filled because right now the site has several calling for Vidia, Terrence, Tiana, Naveen, Rapunzel and Flynn. I guess they try to only take the people who are practically perfect in every way so it really depends on who shows up when and where. 

However, I'm shocked they're not super super over stocked with friends of mice, etc. since everyone who works there is friends with at least one of them. How does one get to work in casting aka the other side of the table?


----------



## r1009t

Does anyone know what a bid/bidding is in the entertainment dpt? It sounds kind of serious, but I just can't figure out what it is


----------



## FunnyGirl77

Hey guys! new here. :] I was really enthralled with the idea of being a bona fide character at Disney World for a while until I did my homework and found out that my 5'9 height range fits the bill for... Prince John, Brer Fox, Eeyore, Shaker, Tweedles, Liverlips, Dumbo, Rafiki, Pluto, Wendell, Friar Tuck, Buzz Lightyear, Flik, and Geppetto.
All these visions of princesses, villains or Minnie Mouse and I'm stuck inside Liverlips at the Country Bear Jamboree...living the dream.

Unless by some miracle I'm pulled aside for a dream princess makeover at the audition in spite of my height. how likely is that? Would I forfeit a less competitive role like Attractions and get stuck in QSFB since I'd have to wait for a reply?
Thanks for putting up with me!


----------



## cuethemusic

FunnyGirl77 said:


> Hey guys! new here. :] I was really enthralled with the idea of being a bona fide character at Disney World for a while until I did my homework and found out that my 5'9 height range fits the bill for... Prince John, Brer Fox, Eeyore, Shaker, Tweedles, Liverlips, Dumbo, Rafiki, Pluto, Wendell, Friar Tuck, Buzz Lightyear, Flik, and Geppetto.
> All these visions of princesses, villains or Minnie Mouse and I'm stuck inside Liverlips at the Country Bear Jamboree...living the dream.
> 
> Unless by some miracle I'm pulled aside for a dream princess makeover at the audition in spite of my height. how likely is that? Would I forfeit a less competitive role like Attractions and get stuck in QSFB since I'd have to wait for a reply?
> Thanks for putting up with me!




First, I want to note that your disney height may be different than your real height. Even if you are 5'9 they could measure you shorter or taller depending on what they need 
  Also, I had my interview yesterday and she really stressed that CP's auditioning for character performer should expect fur.  They don't pull many CPs for face because they are not as in demand.  Nevertheless, face characters are trained as fur first and should still expect to be in a fur costume for some of their working time.
To answer your last question, often they will accept you into a role prior to your audition, for example attractions.  After your audition they may accept you as a character performer and you can switch roles


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

FunnyGirl77 said:


> Unless by some miracle I'm pulled aside for a dream princess makeover at the audition in spite of my height. how likely is that?



If they are in need of something- they will pull you. It all depends on what they need and it is very difficult to figure out what they need at that time. Being 5'9" you may qualify for some of the villains, but I'm not too sure on that.



FunnyGirl77 said:


> Would I forfeit a less competitive role like Attractions and get stuck in QSFB since I'd have to wait for a reply?
> Thanks for putting up with me!



The policy has been changed recently. If you get accepted, they will place you in one of your other choices for roles. If you then pass the audition for character performer, your role will be changed. It's great that they made it this way- before it sometimes happened like you said, people either got roles low on their list or roles they didn't want because of waiting to hear if they passed the audition. Thankfully- that isn't the case anymore.


----------



## TinkerMouse

bellaDisneydncr said:


> If you then pass the audition for character performer, your role will be changed.



Is your role automatically changed or do you get the choice to change? Will you know which characters you're being offered at that time?


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

TinkerMouse said:


> Is your role automatically changed or do you get the choice to change? Will you know which characters you're being offered at that time?



I'm not sure about how automatic the change is. Most people I have known or read about want entertainment over everything else, so they haven't disputed the change.

You won't know your friends until you start training. You'll know your height range, but not the specific friends.


----------



## TinkerMouse

bellaDisneydncr said:


> You won't know your friends until you start training. You'll know your height range, but not the specific friends.



Now I'm wondering how and why they make you friends with which ones within your height range...aside from general need and availability.


----------



## Joanna71985

r1009t said:


> Does anyone know what a bid/bidding is in the entertainment dpt? It sounds kind of serious, but I just can't figure out what it is



You won't have to worry about it. Bidding is for fulltimers (it lets them pick their location/days off). 



TinkerMouse said:


> Now I'm wondering how and why they make you friends with which ones within your height range...aside from general need and availability.



I'm not exactly sure what you're asking. But you will be "friends" with all the characters in your height range (unless one requires a fitting, and you don't fit).


----------



## FunnyGirl77

Thanks Becca and bellaDisneydncr! I thought about it, and even if I'd have to strut around Disney World inside a furry body cast I know it would be worth it for those _magic moments._ Will be auditioning this October! 

*bellaDisneydncr:* Is that you as Belle in your avatar? you're a perfect match for her!!!


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

FunnyGirl77 said:


> *bellaDisneydncr:* Is that you as Belle in your avatar? you're a perfect match for her!!!



Yes, that's me in a shirt I made to look like Belle's dress.  Thank you so much!!


----------



## TinkerMouse

Joanna71985 said:


> I'm not exactly sure what you're asking. But you will be "friends" with all the characters in your height range (unless one requires a fitting, and you don't fit).



 You unknowingly answered half of my question. I wasn't aware that you would be friends with everyone in your height range, because other than a few mice people I know, I have never heard a person say that they were friends with everyone in their height range. The people I know of who aren't mice usually only say that they were/are friends with one, two or three characters so I was wondering why and how they end up being friends with only that one or two or three.


----------



## Berlioz70

Because there are several heights that only have one to three friends. Hence the reason why height is so incredibly important at auditions. You can be amazing, but if you are a common height then it makes it more difficult to get into Entertainment as a performer.


----------



## TinkerMouse

Berlioz70 said:


> Because there are several heights that only have one to three friends. Hence the reason why height is so incredibly important at auditions. You can be amazing, but if you are a common height then it makes it more difficult to get into Entertainment as a performer.



So this means that which friend you are depends SOLELY upon availability? For example, Fauna, Flora and Merriweather are all the same height but you end up as friends with Flora solely because Fauna and Merriweather already have enough friends? Are there no other reasons why you are friends with Flora, INSTEAD of any other character in that height range, other than availability?


----------



## Joanna71985

TinkerMouse said:


> So this means that which friend you are depends SOLELY upon availability? For example, Fauna, Flora and Merriweather are all the same height but you end up as friends with Flora solely because Fauna and Merriweather already have enough friends? Are there no other reasons why you are friends with Flora, INSTEAD of any other character in that height range, other than availability?



No, you would be friends with all 3. However, it's possible you could only be scheduled to be friends with just one


----------



## TinkerMouse

OK! Now, I've got it! You're friends with all three so who you get scheduled with DOES depend SOLELY on availability and nothing else. Thanks!


----------



## carolcoral

hey guys!

so I am hoping to do the spring advantage this year! I've been reading this board for a while but I haven't gotten to some of it so I apologize if this question has been asked before--I happen to have freckles, not just on my face but on my shoulders and arms and I was wondering if Disney usually steers away from that. I'm also 5'7" so I know this is already not looking too good for princess height which is what I would shoot for but I was just wondering what you experts thought =)


----------



## Abu88

Hello everyone!  I'm new here, and I've read most of this thread--but I have a few questions.  

I'm looking to do the fall advantage 2011 CP, right after I graduate in May.

What are my character friend options as a 5'10-5'11 male?  
I'd love to be a Prince, and I feel that I could pass for Snow's prince, Charming, or Eric.  Sadly, aladdin is probably too dark for me. 

Also, how intensive and important is the dance part of the audition?  
I'm under the impression that only a few characters are involved in dancing parades and shows, and as a CP-er, it's probably more likely I'd be in fur, doing solely meet n' greets...?  (which I'd be more than happy with--I'm slow to learn dance routines and it's best 4 years since high school show choir/musicals for me.)


----------



## ahoy kristen

Hello everyone!

My name is Kristen & I am currently a full time performer at WDW. I started as a CP in attractions, & then attended the CP entertainment audition & became really good friends with a lot of characters, including Pocahontas. 

if anyone has questions about anything, fur AND face, send me a PM & i will be glad to answer it! :]


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

ahoy kristen said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> My name is Kristen & I am currently a full time performer at WDW. I started as a CP in attractions, & then attended the CP entertainment audition & became really good friends with a lot of characters, including Pocahontas.
> 
> if anyone has questions about anything, fur AND face, send me a PM & i will be glad to answer it! :]



Kristen- were you on here before? I think I remember you! Congrats on getting entertainment!! Don't be surprised if you get any PM's from me


----------



## mebbradley

Quick Question: If you attend the audition (and make it all the way through- which is very unlikly for me), how long is that process? I'm trying to determine if we will be back in time for evening classes =]


----------



## Iris

ahoy kristen said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> My name is Kristen & I am currently a full time performer at WDW. I started as a CP in attractions, & then attended the CP entertainment audition & became really good friends with a lot of characters, including Pocahontas.
> 
> if anyone has questions about anything, fur AND face, send me a PM & i will be glad to answer it! :]



Kristen,  I was just wondering when you applied for your extension.  I saw that you did the fall 2008 program and wondering when can they apply for the extension.  My daughter is doing the fall 2010 program now and wants to extend.  Thanks for any info.


----------



## r1009t

I noticed on disneyauditions.com that they will be having FT auditions at the spring 2011 cp auditions, is this something that happens for every cp audition? Are they going to audition for FT at the cp auditions for the Fall 2011?


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

r1009t said:


> I noticed on disneyauditions.com that they will be having FT auditions at the spring 2011 cp auditions, is this something that happens for every cp audition? Are they going to audition for FT at the cp auditions for the Fall 2011?



They've done it for a while now. I know the first FT audition I went to in Spring of 2008 was also a CP audition. If they stick with the trend, then they will.


----------



## r1009t

bellaDisneydncr said:


> They've done it for a while now. I know the first FT audition I went to in Spring of 2008 was also a CP audition. If they stick with the trend, then they will.



Thanks!  That means I maybe, possibly going to my first audition sometime soonish, if I can figure out what month they'll have the Fall 2011 auditions... does anyone know what month it will be approximatly?


----------



## katelovesaladdin

Do you guys know how long it generally takes for them to get back to you if you didn't audition for CP and just went to a regular one?


----------



## Neverland_gal

Now that they let people audition for FT during the CP auditions, does that change anything? Do a million more people show up? Will they cut people before letting them do the animation or dance??


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

Neverland_gal said:


> Now that they let people audition for FT during the CP auditions, does that change anything? Do a million more people show up? Will they cut people before letting them do the animation or dance??



As for your last question, they might. It depends on the audition turnout and city, really.


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

katelovesaladdin said:


> Do you guys know how long it generally takes for them to get back to you if you didn't audition for CP and just went to a regular one?



At the FT/PT/Seasonal auditions I've been to they either tell you "Thank you" (didn't get anything), "You're in the Character Pool" (You passed the audition, but we don't have a spot for you), or they offer a spot right there. I'm not saying that's how it is at every audition, but that's been my usual experience.


----------



## Miss. Bianca

Hi Everyone. I'm new to the site.  I've been reading this thread for quite sometime and I thank you all for all the useful information. I've been thinking about auditioning at WDW for years but I'm currently holding back until I graduate. 

Well, I've always dreamed of being Princess Jasmine.  Pocahontas coming in second. Not only do I lean towards these two characters because I love them, but because of my skin color as well. My natural skin color is a combination of the two, not too dark and not too light, so I might fall right in between Jasmine and Poca. Even Esmeralda is in that color combination. But I've never really seen her at the parks.  

Well anyways, the problem that may discourage me is my height. I'm 5'10. And I've mentally prepared myself for the fact that Princess Jasmine cannot be that tall. But you never know. LOL! But anyways, what about Pocahontas? She definitely looks taller than the other Princesses. 

And what exactly is 'Disney Height'? 

Any thoughts or/and tips? Thanks in advance, Lovies!


----------



## TinkerMouse

Disney Height is the height that Disney measures you at which may or may not be your actual height. Sometimes if they really want you for something they'll measure you taller or shorter to fit that requirement. All the princesses are pretty much the same height range but Jasmine is generally one of the shortest meaning she's 5'3"-5'7" instead of the more common 5'4" minimum. I gathered this from the height ranges posted on Disney's Auditions website and from this picture that they have there of the old "main six" (because now it's a "main 7") that shows Jasmine as the shortest. If you expand the third audition (Sept 30th)  it'll show you the picture I'm talking about.

http://corporate.disney.go.com/auditions/calendar/index.html

As for Pocahontas, the poster "ahoy kristen" who is on the page before this one is currently friends with Pocahontas so if you PM her she could answer that. I would think that Pocahontas is on the taller end of the spectrum like Meg is, but I also know of a Pocahontas who was 5'5".

If they measure you at about 5'7" so you can be friends with Jasmine then you will also be friends with Pluto, but if you don't get measured down you can be friends with Goofy.


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

Miss. Bianca said:


> Well anyways, the problem that may discourage me is my height. I'm 5'10. And I've mentally prepared myself for the fact that Princess Jasmine cannot be that tall. But you never know. LOL! But anyways, what about Pocahontas? She definitely looks taller than the other Princesses.




Pocahontas is actually in the same height as the other princesses. 5'3"/5'4"-5'7" (Personally, I think she should be taller- I think she is drawn tall... but I don't have a say lol)


----------



## Miss. Bianca

TinkerMouse said:


> Disney Height is the height that Disney measures you at which may or may not be your actual height. Sometimes if they really want you for something they'll measure you taller or shorter to fit that requirement. All the princesses are pretty much the same height range but Jasmine is generally one of the shortest meaning she's 5'3"-5'7" instead of the more common 5'4" minimum. I gathered this from the height ranges posted on Disney's Auditions website and from this picture that they have there of the old "main six" (because now it's a "main 7") that shows Jasmine as the shortest. If you expand the third audition (Sept 30th)  it'll show you the picture I'm talking about.
> 
> As for Pocahontas, the poster "ahoy kristen" who is on the page before this one is currently friends with Pocahontas so if you PM her she could answer that. I would think that Pocahontas is on the taller end of the spectrum like Meg is, but I also know of a Pocahontas who was 5'5".
> 
> If they measure you at about 5'7" so you can be friends with Jasmine then you will also be friends with Pluto, but if you don't get measured down you can be friends with Goofy.



Tinker Mouse, thank you so much for the information. And yes, I see what you mean about Jasmine's height in the picture. I knew that Jasmine had to be one of the shortest, but I never lost faith in hoping I could at least ask. 

I will ask ahoy kristen, thanks for that. Pocahontas definitely looks taller, but I guess it  just depends on what the auditions are looking for at the moment. 

And do you really think I would get measured down three inches? 



bellaDisneydncr said:


> Pocahontas is actually in the same height as the other princesses. 5'3"/5'4"-5'7" (Personally, I think she should be taller- I think she is drawn tall... but I don't have a say lol)



Hi Bella! Thanks for your response, Lovie. I agree, Pocahontas should be taller since she's drawn taller. So I may have a slight/slim/slender shot at this. LOL!


----------



## ahoy kristen

Hey Miss. Bianca! PM me & we'll chat! :]


----------



## themermaidgirl

I've auditioned twice for Disney Cruise Lines, and both times have not succeeded *poo* but I'm still trying.
I'm in that silly height range of 5'1 1/2, and am hoping for a miracle growth spurt of 2 inches.  That's all I want, two inches!  But sadly, I haven't grown since I was 10 years old.

Being at the auditions was the time of my life!   I'd never felt more comfortable around complete strangers!  I made a fool of myself in the animation sequence, and completely loved it.  Doing even the auditions made me realise how desperately I really want a position as a friend... of anyone really!

I was at Disneyland earlier this month for a graduation present, and meeting these characters made me realise even more how lucky they were, and how envious I was.  I went through a little "emo" phase where I wanted to cry because that wasn't me, and I guess people weren't seeing that I was needing this more than life itself.  Hey, I'm a cheery, bubbly girl!  I picked myself up and am now working harder than ever to secure a possible position.  Living in Canada and still being underage (give me 3 months!), I can't work in the United States or any other country, but I'm taking dance classes, as lovingly advised by one of the dancing coaches I talked to after the audition, and just practising little animation routines with my dog and just on my own time.

My dream characters are Ariel, Aurora, Tinkerbell, Vidia (will always be too short for her...)... basically, anyone!

It's a fight, but it's worth it.
Pardon my novel


----------



## ipodluvr287

Is it possible for CPs to be in Fantasmic?


----------



## Joanna71985

ipodluvr287 said:


> Is it possible for CPs to be in Fantasmic?



Possible, but VERY unlikely (as Fantasmic only shows 2 nights a week usually).


----------



## TinkerMouse

What happened to when Fantasmic had two shows and was almost everyday? Or am I remembering wrong and/or mixing it with Disneyland's? And speaking of CPs doing other kinds of entertainment roles I read that Star Wars weekends has auditions for those characters. How does that work?


----------



## MajorThomasina

I'm interested in the Character Audition in Austin (Oct 17th), but I'm unsure if it's open for the general public or for college students only.  Can someone please clarify? Thanks in advanced!


----------



## carly3592

TinkerMouse said:


> What happened to when Fantasmic had two shows and was almost everyday? Or am I remembering wrong and/or mixing it with Disneyland's? And speaking of CPs doing other kinds of entertainment roles I read that Star Wars weekends has auditions for those characters. How does that work?



They docked Fantasmic down when the American Idol Experience opened.  Sad, sad world......

My first choice for when I CP is Character Performer... so I'm definitely gonna keep my eyes on this thread


----------



## ahoy kristen

MajorThomasina said:


> I'm interested in the Character Audition in Austin (Oct 17th), but I'm unsure if it's open for the general public or for college students only.  Can someone please clarify? Thanks in advanced!



the audition is for the general public!


----------



## themermaidgirl

MajorThomasina said:


> I'm interested in the Character Audition in Austin (Oct 17th), but I'm unsure if it's open for the general public or for college students only.  Can someone please clarify? Thanks in advanced!



It's open for the general public.  The only requirements are that you bring your headshot/resume, wear comfortable clothes, you're able to work in the States and that you haven't auditioned in the past 6 months!


----------



## ipodluvr287

Joanna71985 said:


> Possible, but VERY unlikely (as Fantasmic only shows 2 nights a week usually).



Would you have a higher chance of doing it say if you did Fall Advantage instead of fall because you'd be there longer? Also, I was wondering how hard it is to go FT in entertainment right now. Is there a total deadlock or are there some open spots? I'm mouse height if that makes any difference. I wonder this because I have honestly thought about going to University of Central Florida to get my degree (they're a pretty good school) and I could work at Disney at the same time.


----------



## ipodluvr287

TinkerMouse said:


> What happened to when Fantasmic had two shows and was almost everyday? Or am I remembering wrong and/or mixing it with Disneyland's? And speaking of CPs doing other kinds of entertainment roles I read that Star Wars weekends has auditions for those characters. How does that work?



From what I can tell, Fantasmic is the most expensive show/fireworks that they put on at all of Walt Disney World. Since this economy is oh so wonderful right now, Disney has cut back too. I don't forsee this Fantasmic schedule changing until the economy turns around and they have more people in their parks.


----------



## carolcoral

hey ya'll!

Just wondering if anyone knew about the Rochester auditions. Are there a lot of people there, or is it one of the smaller audition sites? I'm planning on auditioning on 10/21, that is, if I pass my phone interview on Thursday! Eek! 

Also, does anyone know why face characters aren't in as high demand as fur? It might have been mentioned somewhere in the past of this thread but I can't remember. I'm 5'7" and really hoping for face, but fur would be just as awesome!


----------



## SandrA9810

ok, I just have to post this some where and there seems to be a lot of past and present entertainment characters in this topic. 

I don't know how much they do this now, but when I worked in photopass from 06-08 there were a lot of face characters that would play "tag" with other characters. I also remember captains and managers getting ticked, and complaining "it's out of character". So when I read this story tonight, it made me laugh.

http://home.disney.go.com/foryou/di...ht/?date=20100831&magicKey=dol&mDate=20100928


----------



## ipodluvr287

SandrA9810 said:


> ok, I just have to post this some where and there seems to be a lot of past and present entertainment characters in this topic.
> 
> I don't know how much they do this now, but when I worked in photopass from 06-08 there were a lot of face characters that would play "tag" with other characters. I also remember captains and managers getting ticked, and complaining "it's out of character". So when I read this story tonight, it made me laugh.
> 
> http://home.disney.go.com/foryou/di...ht/?date=20100831&magicKey=dol&mDate=20100928



Haha that's funny and adorable. I bet those angry managers would love this story


----------



## ipodluvr287

oops double post


----------



## mugsi

I haven't been here in a while, but I'm getting ready for the Nashville character audition. So nervous! I'm 5'0", with a degree in theater, 20 years theater experience, two college programs, and three years of cheerleading under my belt...I hope I make it!

How long does it take to find out results? I auditioned for Finding Nemo: The Musical earlier this month, and it's killing me slowly! Now I'm going to add Disney character pressure to that! (and a local audition for Tracy Turnblad!) auuuugh!

Blaurgh. Anyone have any advice? Or suggestions for calming.the.heck.down?


----------



## cuethemusic

probably a stupid question but, the animation portion of the audition- that is solo, correct? Or do you do it in groups/teams?


----------



## Sorahana

I'm debating giving entertainment another shot. I auditioned two years ago and was measured at 5'6". I know thats a highly competitive height range and I didn't get past the dance round last time. Entertainment has been my dream job, but I'm not sure if I should just give up on it or try again.


----------



## ipodluvr287

cuethemusic said:


> probably a stupid question but, the animation portion of the audition- that is solo, correct? Or do you do it in groups/teams?



I haven't actually done it, but from what I've read on here it sounds like they call you in the room to do yours in small groups, but you each do your own individual animation.


----------



## themermaidgirl

Sorahana said:


> I'm debating giving entertainment another shot. I auditioned two years ago and was measured at 5'6". I know thats a highly competitive height range and I didn't get past the dance round last time. Entertainment has been my dream job, but I'm not sure if I should just give up on it or try again.


Never give up, my dear!  
It's like what Wayne Gretzky said "You'll always miss 100% of the shots you don't take."
I haven't made it on the two auditions I've been to, but I'm always preparing for the ones coming up.  They don't visit my city very often, and I've seen the same casting director twice now, so hopefully, I'll eventually become memorable and determined.
If you want this, you have to work for it.  Believe me when I say it's an amazing experience, even if you don't succeed 

Positoovity!


----------



## SydneyJoLynn

ipodluvr287 said:


> Would you have a higher chance of doing it say if you did Fall Advantage instead of fall because you'd be there longer? Also, I was wondering how hard it is to go FT in entertainment right now. Is there a total deadlock or are there some open spots? I'm mouse height if that makes any difference. I wonder this because I have honestly thought about going to University of Central Florida to get my degree (they're a pretty good school) and I could work at Disney at the same time.




University of Central Florida is a WONDERFUL school. I'm attending right now as a BME Music Education major. The trip back and forth is a little taxing on gasoline though. (it's about a 30 minute drive from the campus to Downtown Disney.) So a round-trip takes up almost a 1/4 tank for me. I would imagine that the CP would be convenient for the housing reasons. 

But if you are seeking a degree at the same time? UCF is so worth it.


----------



## Joanna71985

ipodluvr287 said:


> Would you have a higher chance of doing it say if you did Fall Advantage instead of fall because you'd be there longer? Also, I was wondering how hard it is to go FT in entertainment right now. Is there a total deadlock or are there some open spots? I'm mouse height if that makes any difference. I wonder this because I have honestly thought about going to University of Central Florida to get my degree (they're a pretty good school) and I could work at Disney at the same time.



For Fantasmic, I would say probably not.


----------



## TinkerMouse

carolcoral said:


> hey ya'll!
> 
> Just wondering if anyone knew about the Rochester auditions. Are there a lot of people there, or is it one of the smaller audition sites? I'm planning on auditioning on 10/21, that is, if I pass my phone interview on Thursday! Eek!
> 
> Also, does anyone know why face characters aren't in as high demand as fur? It might have been mentioned somewhere in the past of this thread but I can't remember. I'm 5'7" and really hoping for face, but fur would be just as awesome!



If you want to work in WDW there is no such thing as just face. You work either only "fur" or "fur and face". Depending on scheduling and who else is in your character/height group you COULD end up spending more time with one of your "friends" more than your others and that one could be a face character. That' s the way it is but I don't know why. I've wondered too. 
I would guess and say that it's because they have more fur characters running around at any given time. Face characters are out for longer intervals and their costumes aren't as hot so I would think that they don't need to switch performers as often.


----------



## ipodluvr287

SydneyJoLynn said:


> University of Central Florida is a WONDERFUL school. I'm attending right now as a BME Music Education major. The trip back and forth is a little taxing on gasoline though. (it's about a 30 minute drive from the campus to Downtown Disney.) So a round-trip takes up almost a 1/4 tank for me. I would imagine that the CP would be convenient for the housing reasons.
> 
> But if you are seeking a degree at the same time? UCF is so worth it.



I'm thinking about majoring in Hospitality Management at UCF. From what I have heard, the Rosen College of Hospitality at UCF is excellent. While I would be working at Disney, I would try and do a lot of networking, so that I can do something with my Hospitality Mangement degree after college, and Disney fits right in there with that degree. There are so many different ways you can go with it in a place like disney. i.e. Theme park operations/management, event/wedding planning, Hotel operations/management, entertainment dept. management, restaurant operations/management, etc. There's so many oppurtunities at Disney with this kind of degree and I could work my way up through the ranks, if I did some good networking while working there in an entry level job like character performer. I'm glad to hear from someone that its a good college, it certainly seems like one.


----------



## r1009t

SandrA9810 said:


> ok, I just have to post this some where and there seems to be a lot of past and present entertainment characters in this topic.
> 
> I don't know how much they do this now, but when I worked in photopass from 06-08 there were a lot of face characters that would play "tag" with other characters. I also remember captains and managers getting ticked, and complaining "it's out of character". So when I read this story tonight, it made me laugh.
> 
> http://home.disney.go.com/foryou/di...ht/?date=20100831&magicKey=dol&mDate=20100928



Very cute and I'm glad to see you've come back to this thread


----------



## SydneyJoLynn

Rosen is beautiful.  (And closer to Disney, I believe?)
I have only been there once to visit a friend. I've never taken a class there. But it's gorgeous!! 
I don't know much about the hospitality program. But you would still get all the other little 'perks' that UCF has. Lots of free tickets to college, pre-screenings to movies... The activities board is on top of it.  Nikki Blonsky (from 'Hairspray') visited last year and I got to meet her.  Super-cool stuff.


----------



## cuethemusic

Hi Guys, I have a few questions if anyone knows the answers...

At 5'5, I know it's a pretty dead height and you could get cut for it before you even really do anything- but if you get marked PFLA, does that make a difference in regards to them cutting you due to height?

Also, does anyone know if Ann Arbor is considered one of the bigger audition locations? 

thanks!


----------



## Berlioz70

Yes - PFLA makes a huge difference. But if you are marked with PFLA then you wouldn't be cut, they'd have you complete the audition. A cut is a cut.


----------



## blastar21

I have been reading this discussion board and my question has not been answered yet (at least I think not). I am male and 6'4''. I attended the end of CP (June 2010) audition for FT/PT and was pooled. Would I be able to attend an audition this month or would I be denied at the audition due to the fact that I auditioned less than six months ago? I am currently a CT in attractions and have heard that because it was CP and I am now CT I should be allowed to audition. Hopefully this is the case.

Also, is it easier to get into entertainment via CP or FT/PT or if they want you they want you?

Thanks!


----------



## Berlioz70

Yeah, you can go. CP auditions count differently.

It's easier to get hired as a CP, unless you are 5'0 or shorter. There is not a high demand for 6'4 and taller, but I still recommend going because you just never know.


----------



## ipodluvr287

SydneyJoLynn said:


> Rosen is beautiful.  (And closer to Disney, I believe?)
> I have only been there once to visit a friend. I've never taken a class there. But it's gorgeous!!
> I don't know much about the hospitality program. But you would still get all the other little 'perks' that UCF has. Lots of free tickets to college, pre-screenings to movies... The activities board is on top of it.  Nikki Blonsky (from 'Hairspray') visited last year and I got to meet her.  Super-cool stuff.



Thanks for letting me know! UCF Sounds wonderful! I'll definitely keep looking into it for when its time to apply to colleges


----------



## ipodluvr287

Berlioz70 said:


> Yeah, you can go. CP auditions count differently.
> 
> It's easier to get hired as a CP, unless you are 5'0 or shorter. There is not a high demand for 6'4 and taller, but I still recommend going because you just never know.



So...Does this mean its easy to get hired FT if you are mouse height?


----------



## carolcoral

So I have a quick question. I just got accepted as an Attractions cast member for spring 2011. In the email they acknowledge the fact that I will be auditioning for character performer in Boston and if I pass the audition that they will take care of switching the roles. 

If I accept the attractions role for now does that give me less a chance of being picked for character? Like, if they figure that I already have a role they wouldn't consider me as much? Character performer is my first choice so I was just wondering


----------



## khancock

carolcoral said:


> If I accept the attractions role for now does that give me less a chance of being picked for character? Like, if they figure that I already have a role they wouldn't consider me as much?



think of this as a back up to character.

if you accept  and do pass, then you will be changed and then your attractions job will go to someone else (probably a pending person).

if you accept and don't pass the audition, then you still have attractions.

if you don't accept attractions and don't pass the audition, then you won't be going to disney.


----------



## NASSAUDT

hey guys! my names Samantha and it will be my first time auditioning. i interviewed on august 23rd and recieved a pending email and letter on september 10th. i plan on attending the audition in Philly on October 19th. can anyone please tell me what PFLA stands for??? lol.


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

NASSAUDT said:


> hey guys! my names Samantha and it will be my first time auditioning. i interviewed on august 23rd and recieved a pending email and letter on september 10th. i plan on attending the audition in Philly on October 19th. can anyone please tell me what PFLA stands for??? lol.



Possible Face Look Alike.


----------



## NASSAUDT

bellaDisneydncr said:


> Possible Face Look Alike.



oh ok. thank you!!


----------



## Neverland_gal

Berlioz70 said:


> Yeah, you can go. CP auditions count differently.
> 
> It's easier to get hired as a CP, unless you are 5'0 or shorter. There is not a high demand for 6'4 and taller, but I still recommend going because you just never know.



Does this mean that its hard to get an entertainment role in mouse height as a CP??


----------



## cuethemusic

I have been reading some conflicting experiences. Some people say there are 2 dance portions and others say there are only one. Can anybody clarify or does it depend on what audition you go to?


----------



## r1009t

cuethemusic said:


> I have been reading some conflicting experiences. Some people say there are 2 dance portions and others say there are only one. Can anybody clarify or does it depend on what audition you go to?



They sometimes do an advanced dance portion where really good dancers are pulled to do a more complex dance. However- it's been awhile since I've heard of them doing that. If you are a really talented dancer and they don't do a seprate advance portion, they might videotape you dancing. This is just from what I've heard, but I hope it helps!


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

cuethemusic said:


> I have been reading some conflicting experiences. Some people say there are 2 dance portions and others say there are only one. Can anybody clarify or does it depend on what audition you go to?



It depends- I've seen it both ways.


----------



## Frizzbird

I think the number of dance portions partially has to do with the size of the audition pool. Like if it is a big audition with a lot of people (so like the Orlando and Chicago auditions) they might have the extra dance portion. The first time I read your question I thought you were asking about a first cut. Like you dance, they cut, you dance again. But I'm not sure if that is what you mean or not. Either way it depends on the size of the group.


----------



## xJenna

I hate to ask this awfully generic question. But I've been reading all of the height lists and everything 5'10" and over seems like princes and fur. Is there any possibility of a 5'10" female getting a face character, any face character?


----------



## ipodluvr287

xJenna said:


> I hate to ask this awfully generic question. But I've been reading all of the height lists and everything 5'10" and over seems like princes and fur. Is there any possibility of a 5'10" female getting a face character, any face character?



Yes, the villians. I'm not sure of the exact heights, but the ones that are possible are Evil Queen, Maleficent, and Cruella DeVil. There's also Meg (from Hercules, she's not a villian), but she doesn't come out very often.


----------



## Berlioz70

cuethemusic said:


> I have been reading some conflicting experiences. Some people say there are 2 dance portions and others say there are only one. Can anybody clarify or does it depend on what audition you go to?



You could have between 1-3 dance portions. Yes, it varies.

High level round one for LARGE groups - across the floor routine (about 16 counts)

Regular round one for normal groups - simple parade routine (about 32 counts)

Advance round for select individuals - show level choreography (about 32 counts)


----------



## mickey'sbud

Berlioz70 said:


> You could have between 1-3 dance portions. Yes, it varies.
> 
> High level round one for LARGE groups - across the floor routine (about 16 counts)
> 
> Regular round one for normal groups - simple parade routine (about 32 counts)
> 
> Advance round for select individuals - show level choreography (about 32 counts)



What is considered a "large" audition group?


----------



## MarieShedsky

Whew... 91 pages later...
I've been reading this thread for a while but this is my first post. I am auditioning on the 19th in Ann Arbor and and SO nervous! I auditioned in 2008 and was accepted but unfortunately I couldn't end up going   I'm so afraid I missed my chance (it sounds like they've gotten much more selective!). Last time my Disney height was 5'3, where my actual height is about 5'5.5- 5'6. I'm still a little confused- is this a good height? They pulled my aside and took pics for face, but wouldnt I need to be taller for most princesses? It seems weird because most of the princess heights seem like dead heights for anything else, but I know you have to be fur and face. I know this has been talked about before, but I'm still a little confused 

Have a magical day!


----------



## ipodluvr287

MarieShedsky said:


> Whew... 91 pages later...
> I've been reading this thread for a while but this is my first post. I am auditioning on the 19th in Ann Arbor and and SO nervous! I auditioned in 2008 and was accepted but unfortunately I couldn't end up going   I'm so afraid I missed my chance (it sounds like they've gotten much more selective!). Last time my Disney height was 5'3, where my actual height is about 5'5.5- 5'6. I'm still a little confused- is this a good height? They pulled my aside and took pics for face, but wouldnt I need to be taller for most princesses? It seems weird because most of the princess heights seem like dead heights for anything else, but I know you have to be fur and face. I know this has been talked about before, but I'm still a little confused
> 
> Have a magical day!



5'3 is Chipmunk height, which is one of the more cometitive height ranges because a lot of people are in there with those average heights. They probably won't measure you the same this time. I'd guess that they will probably measure you at 5'4, especially if they are considering you for face because princess height starts at about 5'4 and runs to 5'7. I haven't actually been a character performer yet, but from what I can tell, If you make face (especially princesses) you won't do fur very often. They will schedule you as your face characters more often. You can still pick up shifts in fur, but you won't have to deal with it as often. Also, they might have measured you at 5'3, so that you could be considered for Wendy or Alice at that time. They are typically 5'0-5'2, but there are a few exceptions. Like, I remember reading on this thread somewhere WAY back that there was a girl who did both Alice and Aurora, so she was measured at 5'4, so she could do both. Most likely they will measure you at what height they need most (especially for face), so that they can put you where they want.


----------



## themermaidgirl

It also does depend what place you're auditioning for.
I have a friend who is a friend of Alice and many Princesses!  Odd, but it's because she's in Hong Kong DL, she is actually one of the shortest girls there (at an assumed 5'4)


I understand completely.  It's my dream to be a face, but Disney measured me at 5'1 1/2... To be 2 more inches taller....


----------



## themermaidgirl

Sorry for the double post, but I have a question.
I browse DisneyAuditions.com on a very regular basis, and checked out some of the requirements of different types of auditions.
I saw for one simple Disney Character Look-a-likes one this memo:

_Disney Princes and Princesses, including Princess Tiana, Cinderella, Aurora, Belle, Mulan, Ariel, Snow White and their handsome Princes. Females: 5'3" - 5'7"; Males: 5'10" - 6'2" _

Looking specifically at the 5'3, who is 5'3?  I mean, I know from other posts and common knowledge that it's usually 5'4-5'7... but they hire 5'3?

(Means better luck for me, but I'm just curious)


----------



## Frizzbird

themermaidgirl said:


> Looking specifically at the 5'3, who is 5'3?  I mean, I know from other posts and common knowledge that it's usually 5'4-5'7... but they hire 5'3?



This is just a guess based on a girl I know who is a performer at WDW but I think Jasmine is possibly that short. The girl I know hangs out with Rosetta, Vidia (the new fairy), Drizella, and Jasmine. Based on that variety I have to assume that Jasmine is shorter. So while they didn't specifically mention her in the "including..." She is the only princess I can think of. Although I do know that Rapunzel is that short too. I think she starts at 5'3.


----------



## ahoy kristen

themermaidgirl said:


> Sorry for the double post, but I have a question.
> I browse DisneyAuditions.com on a very regular basis, and checked out some of the requirements of different types of auditions.
> I saw for one simple Disney Character Look-a-likes one this memo:
> 
> _Disney Princes and Princesses, including Princess Tiana, Cinderella, Aurora, Belle, Mulan, Ariel, Snow White and their handsome Princes. Females: 5'3" - 5'7"; Males: 5'10" - 6'2" _
> 
> Looking specifically at the 5'3, who is 5'3?  I mean, I know from other posts and common knowledge that it's usually 5'4-5'7... but they hire 5'3?
> 
> (Means better luck for me, but I'm just curious)



5'3 is a great, versatile height.

snow white, aurora, belle, cinderella, jasmine, alice, wendy, pocahontas, mulan, all of the fairies except tinkerbell & vidia. :]


----------



## mickey'sbud

mickey'sbud said:


> What is considered a "large" audition group?



Just wondering how many are usually in an audition group? How many would be considered a "large" group?


----------



## ipodluvr287

themermaidgirl said:


> Sorry for the double post, but I have a question.
> I browse DisneyAuditions.com on a very regular basis, and checked out some of the requirements of different types of auditions.
> I saw for one simple Disney Character Look-a-likes one this memo:
> 
> _Disney Princes and Princesses, including Princess Tiana, Cinderella, Aurora, Belle, Mulan, Ariel, Snow White and their handsome Princes. Females: 5'3" - 5'7"; Males: 5'10" - 6'2" _
> 
> Looking specifically at the 5'3, who is 5'3?  I mean, I know from other posts and common knowledge that it's usually 5'4-5'7... but they hire 5'3?
> 
> (Means better luck for me, but I'm just curious)



From what I've seen/read Jasmine seems to be the shortest. I think the next shortest is Snow White.

Ps. Does anyone know the color code for Mickey in Fantasmic? I'm assuming its probably red, but possibly yellow?


----------



## MarieShedsky

ahoy kristen said:


> 5'3 is a great, versatile height. ]



Whew, thanks Kristen! I was nervous. So _hopefully_ they measure me the same this time? I think. All this worrying about something I can't really change anyway (besides not standing completly straight!). Oh Disney, the things you do to me... 
I'm not sure about audition size. I thought there was a lot of us in Ann Arbor, but there wasn't costuming or anything so it must've been a smaller one. Sorry I can't help!


----------



## danny46815

Hey everyone I'm new here!

So, I read about the first 40 pages of this before I decided to post so forgive me if I'm missing something in the last 50 pages. It seems there is tons of information about the princesses but what about the princes? I'm 6'2 and really skinny, so I think I'm good on the height factor if they really do need people at that height but what about being really skinny? Also, are there any other factors that apply to the princes? What other characters are good for a really skinny guy that's 6'2.


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

danny46815 said:


> Hey everyone I'm new here!
> 
> So, I read about the first 40 pages of this before I decided to post so forgive me if I'm missing something in the last 50 pages. It seems there is tons of information about the princesses but what about the princes? I'm 6'2 and really skinny, so I think I'm good on the height factor if they really do need people at that height but what about being really skinny? Also, are there any other factors that apply to the princes? What other characters are good for a really skinny guy that's 6'2.



According to disneyauditions.com the height range for princes is 5'10"-6'2" So as far as height- you're good  I don't know about features and build, though.


----------



## Frizzbird

The biggest factor that I can think of when it comes to Princes is that unlike Princess, they don't come out to visit as often so they are even more competitive. They are in the castle show and I know Charming visits regularly at the Grand Floridian dining. However other than that outside of Aladdin and Naveen I think don't think the princes do regular meet and greets except for during holidays. I could be wrong on this though.

As for other characters for a skinny 6'2 you would be in goofy height. Typically that means you would be friends with characters like Goofy, Baloo, Captain Hook, Woody, Mr Incredible and depending on how skinny you are Frozone. I'm sure there are other characters too but those are the ones my friend who is a 6'2 skinny male character performer is most often friends with.


----------



## danny46815

I really don't care what kind of role I get, I just want one in entertainment. I think it would be a ton of fun to play Goofy or Frozone. I'm just worried about the audition and what they're looking for.


----------



## GOdisneyy

Hi everyone!

I've been lurking on this board for a while and I don't think this question has been answered yet. I know that when you go to the audition they take a picture of you and say that if they want you for face they will take more pictures. But if they don't ask you to stay for more pictures is there still a possibility they could want you for face? Or is it more like, no extra pictures means no face?

thanks to whoever can answer!


----------



## ipodluvr287

GOdisneyy said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I've been lurking on this board for a while and I don't think this question has been answered yet. I know that when you go to the audition they take a picture of you and say that if they want you for face they will take more pictures. But if they don't ask you to stay for more pictures is there still a possibility they could want you for face? Or is it more like, no extra pictures means no face?
> 
> thanks to whoever can answer!



I'm not really sure because I've never done it, but from what I can understand, it kind of depends on the audition size. If the audition has a larger amount of people they may ask for more pictures, but if it is smaller they may not even though they may still want you for face.


----------



## danny46815

So I've been reading some different things about the dance part of the audition. Could anyone get a little more detailed in the kinds of things they ask you to do in the routine. I'm sure there are no videos online of the Disney audition but if there are some videos out there of the kind of routine they teach at the audition could you past the like on here. That would be really useful. 

As for the animation part, if you have the "meeting your favorite character" scenario, I don't really understand how you can show yourself meeting a specific character. Could someone possibly provide some examples of characters and things you might do?

Thank you!!


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

danny46815 said:


> So I've been reading some different things about the dance part of the audition. Could anyone get a little more detailed in the kinds of things they ask you to do in the routine. I'm sure there are no videos online of the Disney audition but if there are some videos out there of the kind of routine they teach at the audition could you past the like on here. That would be really useful.
> 
> As for the animation part, if you have the "meeting your favorite character" scenario, I don't really understand how you can show yourself meeting a specific character. Could someone possibly provide some examples of characters and things you might do?
> 
> Thank you!!



On the DCP website, there's a video that shows the audition process. There are some snippets of dances and movement exercises on that. I doubt it will be the exact same thing, but it gives you a little idea. In the "more advanced" dance (the actual dance- not the movement across the floor which in my experience has been a combination of marches, skipping, jazz squares, and pivot turns) you can have things like step ball-changes, pivot turns, chasses, and pirouette turns. Obviously those aren't the only things, but those are the main actual steps that I personally can remember.

Here's a link to the page with the video: Disney College Program Role Descriptions - Entertainment

For animation - In my experience, they have you meet the character and interact with them in a way in which they can tell who you're meeting. Like if you meet Tigger- you can bounce with him. If you meet Woody- you can act like a cowboy... etc.
*
EDIT: Apparently auditions have changed. These were my experiences at auditions in 2007, 2008, and 2009. These may be what happen, they may not.*


----------



## Sorahana

Hey all I think I may try and go to the audition in Philly next week (saw that it said for CP and for full time), I have nothing to lose so I'll give it another shot. 

I'm 5'6" so I'm not really sure if I stand a chance or not since my height is kind of average, but I would love to do entertainment so I'm going to try anyway .


----------



## MarieShedsky

Hey everyone! 
So the Ann Arbor auditions are in 4 days and I am continuing to freak out! I just read a post on a FB Disney CP group saying the auditions are much more difficult, that they've changed how the animations are done (they tell you specifically what to do now vs telling you to act like your meeting a character) and that they're only accepting 200 people. Has anyone been to the auditions yet this season that can tell us what they're like? 
I'm so determined to pass. I was accepted in attractions but I talked to a recruiter and was told that there werent any Spring Advantage positions available in attractions so they had to put me in the spring program. If I get character performer it could change to advantage and I want to be at Disney as long as possible! So much hinges on this audition! It would be such a dream come true! So- if anyone has already been to the auditions- any new info or tips?


----------



## cuethemusic

i'll be at the ann arbor auditions too...also freaking out after reading that post on FB.  I have no dance experience so if the dance is harder this year then I am screwed


----------



## danny46815

cuethemusic said:


> i'll be at the ann arbor auditions too...also freaking out after reading that post on FB.  I have no dance experience so if the dance is harder this year then I am screwed



Good luck!

Let us know what it was like once you get through it


----------



## SarahNicole

MarieShedsky said:


> Hey everyone!
> So the Ann Arbor auditions are in 4 days and I am continuing to freak out! I just read a post on a FB Disney CP group saying the auditions are much more difficult, that they've changed how the animations are done (they tell you specifically what to do now vs telling you to act like your meeting a character) and that they're only accepting 200 people. Has anyone been to the auditions yet this season that can tell us what they're like?
> I'm so determined to pass. I was accepted in attractions but I talked to a recruiter and was told that there werent any Spring Advantage positions available in attractions so they had to put me in the spring program. If I get character performer it could change to advantage and I want to be at Disney as long as possible! So much hinges on this audition! It would be such a dream come true! So- if anyone has already been to the auditions- any new info or tips?



I went to the Nashville audition on Wednesday. Seriously one of the most fun experiences of my life! I know people on the FB group have made it sound super scary, but it really wasn't. 

After everyone had their picture taken and got measured, they had us spread out and pretend to do something. . . I think the example the girl used on Facebook was, "Everyone make a pizza!" Then, they had us act like an animal. . . ex: "Everyone act like a dog!" After we practiced that a few times, she taught us a dance. It was 6 8-counts long, and started out very simple and built up. I've danced since I was 4 years old, so even the hardest part of the dance was not difficult for me, but I know some people were having trouble. After we learned the whole thing and practiced a few times, they had us go out in the hall, and do it in groups of 5 in front of the lady from Casting.

Here's the catch: I don't think the dance section matters as much as the animations. I _know_ I nailed that dance. I was full-on cheesin, made eye contact with the lady from Casting, all that jazz. However, I just was not as good at the animations as other people were. When my group finished, they asked two people to wait out in the hall, and told the rest of us we were done. One of my friends got asked to stay, and he told me they had them do the animations and dance again, in front of a video camera.

My main advice is to do the animations section as big and funny as you can, and smile the whole time, even if you don't feel comfortable with the dance. Let them see you're having a great time!


----------



## Frizzbird

SarahNicole said:


> After everyone had their picture taken and got measured, they had us spread out and pretend to do something. . . I think the example the girl used on Facebook was, "Everyone make a pizza!" Then, they had us act like an animal. . . ex: "Everyone act like a dog!"



That actually sounds a whole lot easier than previous animations. So you didn't get the generic "act like your meeting your fav character?" And I assume everyone does the same thing rather than choosing what to do? IE make a pizza rather than make some food?


----------



## SarahNicole

Frizzbird said:


> That actually sounds a whole lot easier than previous animations. So you didn't get the generic "act like your meeting your fav character?" And I assume everyone does the same thing rather than choosing what to do? IE make a pizza rather than make some food?



Right. I thought it was a lot easier than what I expected. (Meeting your favorite character) Took the stress off that they might not understand what I was doing.


----------



## themermaidgirl

I'm hoping to one day soon attend a Disney Parks audition.  I've been to two Disney Cruise Line auditions in Toronto, Canada, and the groups were actually very small.  I think we had maybe 30 girls TOPS and 5 boys?
Most of the girls were all around my height as well (5'1-5'3) so it was tougher, but I've never felt happier than when I auditioned.  Not being called out was a little disappointing but I'm only 17yrs old.  I've got time 
We had the same Casting Director for both auditions as well... maybe after some time, if he's still around, he'll remember me (hopefully in a good way, fingers crossed!)


----------



## MarieShedsky

Ahh those animations seem worse! I guess for me, acting out meeting a character or something seems a whole lot easier, because it gives you a chance to stand apart from the crowd. If you're doing something generic, like making a pizza, what can you do to get yourself noticed (in a good way)? Has anyone else had the same animations or has had the "meet a character" one this year?


----------



## themermaidgirl

For the animation sequences I've done, we were instructed to do 4 things.

1.  See your child, call your child over
2.  Greet your child
3.  Tell your child a story
4.  Pose for a picture


----------



## MarieShedsky

cuethemusic said:


> i'll be at the ann arbor auditions too...also freaking out after reading that post on FB.  I have no dance experience so if the dance is harder this year then I am screwed



Hope to see you there! Do you have a facebook? Are you getting as nervous as I am? I've never been so nervous in my life! This is the only thing I've ever known I wanted to do. I swear every time I think about Tuesday I feel like I'm going to...  well, you can figure it out.  
I wouldnt worry too much about the dance to be honest. It sounds like a lot of whether or not you pass is just based on height and what they need, which are factors you can't control. That's what I've been telling myself anyway.


----------



## cuethemusic

MarieShedsky said:


> Hope to see you there! Do you have a facebook? Are you getting as nervous as I am? I've never been so nervous in my life! This is the only thing I've ever known I wanted to do. I swear every time I think about Tuesday I feel like I'm going to...  well, you can figure it out.
> I wouldnt worry too much about the dance to be honest. It sounds like a lot of whether or not you pass is just based on height and what they need, which are factors you can't control. That's what I've been telling myself anyway.



I just looked up your name on the FB group and we're already friends, lol. I'm 'Becca See' on there  and yes I am SUPER nervous. Everytime I think about it I freak out.  I'm 5'5 so I kind of expect to get cut either way, but it's worth it to at least give it a try! We're all on the same boat though so I bet when we get there talking to other people about how nervous we are might actually help.


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

Anyone go to the Pittsburgh audition today? That's where I'll be auditioning next time around, so I'm just wondering how it went and about how many people were there. Thanks guys!


----------



## StaceyDarling!

I really would love to be Belle or Snow White. I want to be Aurora, but I don't look like her! lol. I'd love to be Ariel too, but I don't feel that confident about it. lol.

I'd also be Drisella or Anastasia.

I'd kill to be Wendy, but I'm too tall. lol.

And I'd really like parades! :]


----------



## stillsingingstrong

I don't know (and maybe Kristen is still around?) but are they still actively looking for Vidia? I've hit my 6-month margin and figured I'd just audition again for the heck of it when my family comes down to WDW in November. A friend of mine in the CP program was telling me last week that I look a lot like her (I've got strong, rather than typically feminine features) and I wondered if there's a chance I could be considered for that. (I'm 5'7, btw)

I only ask because I know they weren't *really* looking when I auditioned in the spring (or that's what I've heard, anyway-someone said they were only pulling "special consideration heights?") and I don't want to go in with super high hopes if that's the case. 

Thanks to everybody-it's really tremendous how helpful you all are and how much you're willing to share/answer!


----------



## Frizzbird

I believe at 5'7 you may be to tall for a fairy. I think they might end at like 5'4/5'5 but I am honestly not sure about that. Kristen would probably know for sure or be able to find out.


----------



## stillsingingstrong

Frizzbird, normally I would agree with that, but both the videos I've found and info on the audition calendar seem to indicate that Vidia can be a taller person. (The calendar says 4'10-5'7). Of course, I'm sure being 5'7 certainly lessens the chances for that-and not that I'm not interested in princess-y things either-I just thought maybe my chances would be better with a "new" character.


----------



## MarieShedsky

cuethemusic said:


> I just looked up your name on the FB group and we're already friends, lol. I'm 'Becca See' on there  and yes I am SUPER nervous. Everytime I think about it I freak out.  I'm 5'5 so I kind of expect to get cut either way, but it's worth it to at least give it a try! We're all on the same boat though so I bet when we get there talking to other people about how nervous we are might actually help.



Oops! Didnt realize that was you lol. Sorry! I'm also 5'5 so I'm with ya. I think my only real chance is if they think I'd be good for face, but idk who I'd be friends with in face. *Sigh* if only I could make myself shorter. Wait, don't you get shorter during the day cus your spine compresses? So if I just get up really early and jump up and down for a while...    just kidding. maybe.


----------



## r1009t

bellaDisneydncr said:


> Anyone go to the Pittsburgh audition today? That's where I'll be auditioning next time around, so I'm just wondering how it went and about how many people were there. Thanks guys!



Was this the cruise line one? How did it go? Those ?'s seem kinda creeperish sorry lol  

Stillsingingstrong- Vidia's height is defintitly 5'4-5'7 according to disney auditions website... And rapunzel's a new character also that's 5'4-5'7. Hope that helps and break a leg at your audition


----------



## ipodluvr287

MarieShedsky said:


> Oops! Didnt realize that was you lol. Sorry! I'm also 5'5 so I'm with ya. I think my only real chance is if they think I'd be good for face, but idk who I'd be friends with in face. *Sigh* if only I could make myself shorter. Wait, don't you get shorter during the day cus your spine compresses? So if I just get up really early and jump up and down for a while...    just kidding. maybe.



In your picture, I think you kinda look like Pocahontas and you like kinda tan in the picture, so who knows? Plus, 5'5 is right in there with Pocahontas height.


----------



## Frizzbird

stillsingingstrong I hope I didn't come off as a know it all... I didn't mean to. :/. I didn't check the auditions website (I'm lazy lol) but I would definitely go by what they say over anything else. The fact that both Vidia and Rapunzel are new and your in their height is an advantage (or at least I think it would be). I say go and rock that audition.  And then come and tell us all about it. tehehe.


----------



## cuethemusic

MarieShedsky said:


> Oops! Didnt realize that was you lol. Sorry! I'm also 5'5 so I'm with ya. I think my only real chance is if they think I'd be good for face, but idk who I'd be friends with in face. *Sigh* if only I could make myself shorter. Wait, don't you get shorter during the day cus your spine compresses? So if I just get up really early and jump up and down for a while...    just kidding. maybe.





They seem to be measuring people who are 5'5 either taller or shorter so you aren't in such a dead height. Good luck tomorrow and see you there!!


----------



## stillsingingstrong

r1- thank you! You know, I read the information and for some reason kept thinking Rapunzel was shorter than that. That's encouraging-even though I look NOTHING like Rapunzel, haha.

Frizzbird-you didn't come off as a know-it-all! Sorry if I came off snarky! As far as I know, all the other fairies are super short, aren't they? I actually thought Vidia was going to be the same way until my friend told me I looked like her. I've auditioned before and got cut immediately, so I really hope that a relatively new character might give me a better chance. But I'll absolutely do my best, and then tell you everything I know!!


----------



## suraya

hi,does anyone know when exactly the next auditions for disneyland paris in london are?


----------



## Adpi<>Belle

Hi. I am new to the boards and I am anxiously waiting to apply for fall 2011advantage! I have read through most of this board but was curious as to how they cast dancers for shows/parades? I was a cheerleader for 9 years and would love to be a dancer in maybe the HSM parade or something and I believe you have to audition for those type roles as well, but i am not sure how that works! I am excited to get more involved in these discussions as my application process will be here before i know it! Thanks everyone for sharing all of your stories!!


----------



## cuethemusic

So I had my audition in Ann Arbor today. The way they did it for us was all in one go, no rounds, no cuts. We learned the dance and practiced the animations, then they took us in in groups of 5. We did the first animation, the dance, the second animation, and the dance again. That was it!

As somebody who doesn't have dance experience and is terribly uncoordinated (lol) I found it to be really challenging but for those who have yet to try out, they say the dance doesn't make or break you just keep smiling, and if you don't know what to do next keep moving to show some personality! It definitely helps to have dance experience!


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

suraya said:


> hi,does anyone know when exactly the next auditions for disneyland paris in london are?



Your best bet to keep up with future auditions is DisneyAuditions.com (Click on that and it will take you right there.) However, as of right now there are no upcoming auditions for Disneyland Paris scheduled.



Adpi<>Belle said:


> Hi. I am new to the boards and I am anxiously waiting to apply for fall 2011advantage! I have read through most of this board but was curious as to how they cast dancers for shows/parades? I was a cheerleader for 9 years and would love to be a dancer in maybe the HSM parade or something and I believe you have to audition for those type roles as well, but i am not sure how that works! I am excited to get more involved in these discussions as my application process will be here before i know it! Thanks everyone for sharing all of your stories!!



If you're doing the CP, that casting will come from the Entertainment audition. The audition is technically for Character and Parade/Show Performers. You do both animation and dance at that audition. However, it is pretty rare for a CP to get trained in a show or parade. (But not completely impossible.)



cuethemusic said:


> So I had my audition in Ann Arbor today. The way they did it for us was all in one go, no rounds, no cuts. We learned the dance and practiced the animations, then they took us in in groups of 5. We did the first animation, the dance, the second animation, and the dance again. That was it!
> 
> As somebody who doesn't have dance experience and is terribly uncoordinated (lol) I found it to be really challenging but for those who have yet to try out, they say the dance doesn't make or break you just keep smiling, and if you don't know what to do next keep moving to show some personality! It definitely helps to have dance experience!



About how many people were at your audition? Glad to hear you survived! lol


----------



## cuethemusic

bellaDisneydncr said:


> About how many people were at your audition? Glad to hear you survived! lol



I think there were about 100


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

cuethemusic said:


> I think there were about 100



Awesome. Thanks!


----------



## danny46815

cuethemusic said:


> So I had my audition in Ann Arbor today. The way they did it for us was all in one go, no rounds, no cuts. We learned the dance and practiced the animations, then they took us in in groups of 5. We did the first animation, the dance, the second animation, and the dance again. That was it!
> 
> As somebody who doesn't have dance experience and is terribly uncoordinated (lol) I found it to be really challenging but for those who have yet to try out, they say the dance doesn't make or break you just keep smiling, and if you don't know what to do next keep moving to show some personality! It definitely helps to have dance experience!



What animations did they ask you to do?


----------



## cuethemusic

danny46815 said:


> What animations did they ask you to do?



I'm not sure if they really want us to say exactly, but as an example, the choreographer "made a sandwich".  The topics are pretty simple, so it's easy to think of something to do- you just have to add something unique to your performance to make it your own. You know, if they tell you to "wrap a present", maybe your finger gets stuck when tying the bow, or it's a weird shape and you are having a hard time trying to wrap it.


----------



## baljeet

hey guys! i've been looking around the board for a while and its very informative, thanks!

I had a few questions... The presentation for the college program didnt come to my city until today and tomorrow which seems late to me. I wanted to audition for a character performer and the audition was this past weekend (obviously before the info session). It said on the website that it was encouraged that you attend the info session and apply before coming to the audition so I ended up just watching the e presentation and applying on saturday. I qualified for a phone interview which i scheduled for thursday. Any tips for it? Particularly anything specific from the info session that I would have missed?

Also, there were 78 people at the audition. We did the animation and dance, I was in no means the best dancer there but I also didnt really mess it up. 12 people were told to stay: seven of them for face roles and 5 for the advanced dance. I got to stay for a role and had my picture taken. I was measured as 5'6" and a few 16ths. Can someone decode all this for me? haha like what are my chances of getting a character role this late in the game etc?


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

baljeet said:


> hey guys! i've been looking around the board for a while and its very informative, thanks!
> 
> I had a few questions... The presentation for the college program didnt come to my city until today and tomorrow which seems late to me. I wanted to audition for a character performer and the audition was this past weekend (obviously before the info session). It said on the website that it was encouraged that you attend the info session and apply before coming to the audition so I ended up just watching the e presentation and applying on saturday. I qualified for a phone interview which i scheduled for thursday. Any tips for it? Particularly anything specific from the info session that I would have missed?
> 
> Also, there were 78 people at the audition. We did the animation and dance, I was in no means the best dancer there but I also didnt really mess it up. 12 people were told to stay: seven of them for face roles and 5 for the advanced dance. I got to stay for a role and had my picture taken. I was measured as 5'6" and a few 16ths. Can someone decode all this for me? haha like what are my chances of getting a character role this late in the game etc?



I can't decode any of the audition stuff, although to me it sounds pretty good overall. But as for the interview and not going to the presentation at your school- the E-presentation is designed for people who cannot go to a presentation at a school. So you are getting the same info from the E-presentation as you would at your school. There shouldn't be anything you missed (except for maybe some first hand accounts from Campus Reps- but nothing that is of the utmost importance.)


----------



## cuethemusic

baljeet said:


> hey guys! i've been looking around the board for a while and its very informative, thanks!
> 
> I had a few questions... The presentation for the college program didnt come to my city until today and tomorrow which seems late to me. I wanted to audition for a character performer and the audition was this past weekend (obviously before the info session). It said on the website that it was encouraged that you attend the info session and apply before coming to the audition so I ended up just watching the e presentation and applying on saturday. I qualified for a phone interview which i scheduled for thursday. Any tips for it? Particularly anything specific from the info session that I would have missed?
> 
> Also, there were 78 people at the audition. We did the animation and dance, I was in no means the best dancer there but I also didnt really mess it up. 12 people were told to stay: seven of them for face roles and 5 for the advanced dance. I got to stay for a role and had my picture taken. I was measured as 5'6" and a few 16ths. Can someone decode all this for me? haha like what are my chances of getting a character role this late in the game etc?



I do not believe the fact that you applied later on in the game even effects your chance at character performer.  They look at everyone who auditioned all in the same time frame because you all auditioned at the same time.  If they asked you to stay to take extra pictures that's definitely a good sign (likely means you were pulled as a potential face character)...However, you should know ANYONE'S shot at getting a character role is kind of low consider only about 115 people get it out of the 1000 that audition. I'm not trying to discourage you by any stretch, you should still feel confident in your audition and hope for the best turn out.

As for your phone interview, there are a couple threads on here that list some questions you may be asked- you may want to skim them so you have an idea of how to answer. Whatever you do though, remember to smile, and be enthusiastic about the program! Your interviewer doesn't want to intimidate you so don't be nervous! Most of the time they are really laid back and bubbly! Good luck!


----------



## MarieShedsky

Ok so it's only been a week for us that were at the Ann Arbor auditions, but as has anyone heard anything? Ooh the waiting is terrible!


----------



## cuethemusic

I haven't heard anything Marie! I guess they've been telling everyone 2-4 weeks so I don't expect to hear anything until November :/


----------



## mickey'sbud

Do you think your arrival date makes a difference if you are chosen for Character Performer?


----------



## TinkerMouse

I know that just like with a few other roles if they don't have any available spots for this role at a certain time (example, Advantage arrival dates) then in order to make sure you still get the role they ask you to switch to a regular season date if they have available spots. So say they want you as a character performer but you wanted to do Spring Ad but they had no spots available for those times and only have spots available for Spring, they will ask you if you want to switch so you can get this role. In a situation like this there's a large chance that if you don't switch you can't get this role because it's just not available.


----------



## ipodluvr287

I can't wait to hear from those of you that auditioned! I hope you guys made it!


----------



## PidginPea

-


----------



## kaycrimefighter

I applied for the SA 2011 program, but my presentation leader said that there won't be character auditions until May. Does anyone have any experience doing the CP and then switching after Spring semester to a character in the summer? I'm really hoping that I can switch roles around May, when auditions happen.


----------



## TinkerMouse

kaycrimefighter said:


> I applied for the SA 2011 program, but my presentation leader said that there won't be character auditions until May. Does anyone have any experience doing the CP and then switching after Spring semester to a character in the summer? I'm really hoping that I can switch roles around May, when auditions happen.



You can't just switch roles if you're already working one. The only way you'll be able to get a different role is if you do the extension auditions, and if you get into Spring Advantage 2011 that won't be until around the time Spring Advantage ends in August. Now if you do Spring, May is when that ends so you'll be able to attend those extension auditions. So if you really want to audition in May then you need to do Spring and not Spring Advantage because whatever role you start with is what you finish the program with. You can then extend and change it.


----------



## kaycrimefighter

TinkerMouse said:


> You can't just switch roles if you're already working one. The only way you'll be able to get a different role is if you do the extension auditions, and if you get into Spring Advantage 2011 that won't be until around the time Spring Advantage ends in August. Now if you do Spring, May is when that ends so you'll be able to attend those extension auditions. So if you really want to audition in May then you need to do Spring and not Spring Advantage because whatever role you start with is what you finish the program with. You can then extend and change it.



Welps... I already applied for SA. Can I somehow fix this?


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

kaycrimefighter said:


> Welps... I already applied for SA. Can I somehow fix this?



Unfortunately, all the auditions for Spring/Spring Advantage 2011 are over. If you decide to do the program, you will have to do it in the original role you were assigned. If you would like to try for character performer after that program- you can do the extension auditions at the end of your program (which if it's SA- those would most likely be in August). I'm sorry the info go so mixed up for you!


----------



## kaycrimefighter

bellaDisneydncr said:


> Unfortunately, all the auditions for Spring/Spring Advantage 2011 are over. If you decide to do the program, you will have to do it in the original role you were assigned. If you would like to try for character performer after that program- you can do the extension auditions at the end of your program (which if it's SA- those would most likely be in August). I'm sorry the info go so mixed up for you!



Yeah, there's definitely no way I can stay through August unfortunately. How disappointing! I asked the College reps AND the man in charge of my presentation, plus I mentioned my desire to audition in May on the phone during my interview. Someone should have corrected me. I wouldn't have applied to stay through summer had I known. In fact, I only applied for SA (over just Spring) because of the May auditions.

Well, fingers crossed for BBB I suppose. 

EDIT -- also it sucks that my school had their presentation after auditions ended. I would have just watched the online presentation/ found an audition, especially since I've already seen the on-campus presentation but was uneligible to apply. I guess that's my fault, for not researching, but it would make more sense for them to leave the auditions open until they finished touring the presentations.


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

kaycrimefighter said:


> Yeah, there's definitely no way I can stay through August unfortunately. How disappointing! I asked the College reps AND the man in charge of my presentation, plus I mentioned my desire to audition in May on the phone during my interview. Someone should have corrected me. I wouldn't have applied to stay through summer had I known. In fact, I only applied for SA (over just Spring) because of the May auditions.
> 
> Well, fingers crossed for BBB I suppose.
> 
> EDIT -- also it sucks that my school had their presentation after auditions ended. I would have just watched the online presentation/ found an audition, especially since I've already seen the on-campus presentation but was uneligible to apply. I guess that's my fault, for not researching, but it would make more sense for them to leave the auditions open until they finished touring the presentations.



It is an odd set up. I don't understand why they do that, but I don't understand a lot of what Disney does with the CP lol If you absolutely cannot stay until August, you should email your recruiter. They may be able to switch your preference from SA to Spring. I had a friend once who had to change from FA to just Fall and the recruiter took care of it.


----------



## kaycrimefighter

bellaDisneydncr said:


> It is an odd set up. I don't understand why they do that, but I don't understand a lot of what Disney does with the CP lol If you absolutely cannot stay until August, you should email your recruiter. They may be able to switch your preference from SA to Spring. I had a friend once who had to change from FA to just Fall and the recruiter took care of it.



Oops! I meant to say that I can't stay AFTER August. I applied for SA, so I will be staying through August. Still, though, if auditions are over I suppose there's nothing I can do 

I guess I'll have to come back after I graduate? Haha


----------



## katiamastan

Okay so im 5.3 and im about 125 lbs. Im planning to lose 1 or 2 pounds a week or so. Is this a good choice? character-face makes your face is a perfect picture?


----------



## baljeet

i just got my acceptance packet (never got an email) for attractions as part of the spring advantage program! however, i still haven't heard anything back from my audition. If i recall correctly i'm supposed to hear back whether i passed the audition or not. Should i still anticipate an email or some sort of decision from auditions or am i in attractions for sure?


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

baljeet said:


> i just got my acceptance packet (never got an email) for attractions as part of the spring advantage program! however, i still haven't heard anything back from my audition. If i recall correctly i'm supposed to hear back whether i passed the audition or not. Should i still anticipate an email or some sort of decision from auditions or am i in attractions for sure?



I believe you should still be getting some type of answer from the auditions. They always send out acceptances with other roles before you hear back about character performer.


----------



## Frizzbird

katiamastan said:


> Okay so im 5.3 and im about 125 lbs. Im planning to lose 1 or 2 pounds a week or so. Is this a good choice? character-face makes your face is a perfect picture?



If your 5'3 and 125 you really don't need to lose any weight. You honestly don't have to be any certain weight to be a performer. You will be fitted individually for each friend and so your weight isn't really critical. And at 5'3 125 you will be fine. <-- mind you thats my opinion. 
I'm not really sure what your asking for the second question. You don't have to look exactly like the movies to be friends with a character. And you don't have to be picture perfect. You can have what I call a squinty eye (I have this, my right eye looks smaller when I smile lol), a mole, not the same color eyes (ie green instead of blue). Its more that you look like the other friends than identical to the character. Or so I understand.


----------



## stillsingingstrong

So...just looked at the audition calendar again. They seem to only be looking for female characters/parade performers for the dates I'm available. Do you think this means that there's a better chance for us girls in the 5'4-5'7 height range than normally?

(i'm jonesing for either Vidia or a princess, so I'm getting a little absurdly excited)


----------



## Kuromie

Hey i'm just wondering, I auditioned on the 20th of october, how long has it usually taken for you guys to hear back from disney??


----------



## BThompson92

I auditioned the 20th in Orlando and I am now a character performer!!!!


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

BThompson92 said:


> I auditioned the 20th in Orlando and I am now a character performer!!!!



Congrats!!


----------



## BThompson92

Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!! If you all have any questions about the process just ask me and I will let you all know. I mean I can't disclose somethings but for information just ask me


----------



## mmadams10

I STILL havent heard anything from disney about my character performer...good or bad thing? UGH


----------



## BThompson92

mmadams10 said:


> I STILL havent heard anything from disney about my character performer...good or bad thing? UGH



I probably means you'll be in the next batch to either hear if you're accepted or not.


----------



## reecetopher06

The audition process was a bit more challenging than I was expecting.  I had a great time though!!  I auditioned the middle of October in Salt Lake City and I just got my email telling me that I wasn't selected to be a character performer.  I'm ok with that though. I am still way excited to work attractions and get to interact with people that way.


----------



## carolcoral

does anyone know where to look to see if their role has changed? I haven't heard back about the auditions yet (auditioned in Boston four weeks ago) but I was just curious and wondered if I was looking in the right place.


----------



## Coster077

It would be on the main page after you log-in...where it says your applicant number, dates of program, and then finally, role.


----------



## Kuromie

Yay! so I just logged on to the site and found out I'm going to be a character performer/Goofy!


----------



## Frizzbird

Congrats!! that is awesome.


----------



## reecetopher06

Kuromie said:


> Yay! so I just logged on to the site and found out I'm going to be a character performer/Goofy!



It said that just on the DCP site?  I thought you wouldn't find out until you got there?!


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

reecetopher06 said:


> It said that just on the DCP site?  I thought you wouldn't find out until you got there?!



I think they're referring to their height category- as in they're in the Goofy Height range. That you do find out ahead of time.


----------



## khancock

Are they not using the measuring chart with the characters on it any more at the audition?

With everyone being amazed or surprised at their category now, it seems like they may not have that anymore.

Back then, each chart had the standard measuring in inches, but it also had lines (cut off lines) with the primary category standing next to it.  You knew at the audition where you were.


----------



## Frizzbird

Neither of the auditions I have gone to had measuring charts like you described. Both times I have auditioned in Austin so maybe its because it is a smaller audition location.  It would be nice to know exactly where you would be placed.


----------



## Joanna71985

Frizzbird said:


> Neither of the auditions I have gone to had measuring charts like you described. Both times I have auditioned in Austin so maybe its because it is a smaller audition location.  It would be nice to know exactly where you would be placed.



When I auditioned in Orlando the last few years, I didn't see any charts like that


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

I've auditioned in both Orlando and Pittsburgh and haven't seen that. That would be cool, though!


----------



## ipodluvr287

Anybody else heard anything back?


----------



## r1009t

Soooo...... after much waiting I think I'm finally going to go to a disney audition!!!!!!!!!!!!!    

It's the december 30th character-look-alike audition. However my conundrum is that I've been preparing for a cp/character performer audition for _ages_, so I don't really know much of anything about a look a like audition... Can anyone explain the process to me? Is it pretty similiar to the cp audition? Or is it totally different? Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## Berlioz70

If you're interested in Character Performer, I suggest a different audition. The one you're attending goes like this...

stand in line to check-in
stand in line in front of Casting Directors
and then very few are asked to stay
they go through a second look with more Casting Directors
then may be asked to try specific looks

No dancing or animation. They do not take your names or anything unless selected that day so there is not necessarily a pool either.


----------



## TinkerMouse

I don't understand. What is the point of a look-a-like audition? Why would the casting directors waste their time doing them when:

1- very few people are needed for these jobs anyway since based on what I've read there are seldom ever any spots available
2- all face character performers are required to also be furry character performers 

What's the point of only checking for face when those selected also have to do fur? This is not making any sense to me.


----------



## Berlioz70

Your statement labeled 1 is incorrect... look a likes have a major need right now. However, the looks are very specific! The Casting Directors are not going to adjust their hiring requirements to fill those spots, they just hold twice as many auditions hoping the right people show up.

Disney is hiring about 6 roles right now (saw a poster, can't remember them all), one is look a likes. If a current Cast Member is able to recruit a look a like they get a small bonus, which is part of the Casting Scout program.


----------



## Frizzbird

just out of curiosity when you say 6 roles do you mean within entertainment or in general (like the roles that are listed on the cp role checklist)?


----------



## Berlioz70

In general... I believe Housekeeping was one, probably food... 

The open roles for Entertainment are listed on the audition site.


----------



## TinkerMouse

Berlioz70 said:


> Your statement labeled 1 is incorrect... look a likes have a major need right now. However, the looks are very specific! The Casting Directors are not going to adjust their hiring requirements to fill those spots, they just hold twice as many auditions hoping the right people show up.
> 
> Disney is hiring about 6 roles right now (saw a poster, can't remember them all), one is look a likes. If a current Cast Member is able to recruit a look a like they get a small bonus, which is part of the Casting Scout program.



Wow! I didn't know any of that. Helpful information, thanks! 

I just kept seeing people post (over the past few months and a couple of sites) that when there are auditions (which seems like often) they are really only looking for a few people because the spots stay full. I guess those speculations were totally off. Maybe this idea was to rationalize, excuse or cover up the fact that these people may not have been accepted simply because they didn't fit the roles. I guess they'd rather say there are already too many instead of I'm just not right for it. I don't know. 
Bonuses? That's definitely incentive to find the right people. 
So does this mean that look-a-like auditions are a way to get small bonuses and find look-a-likes faster than if they were to hope for them to show up at general auditions? After these people are selected don't they still get trained in fur since all character performers are required to do fur? If they're bad at fur do the casting directors change their minds and find new look-a-likes?

Maybe you can help clear up another thing that I read which could just be another rumor. On another site, one girl said she asked a character performer, who she was kind of stalking, how he got his role and she said he was just spotted one day by someone who thought he was a perfect look-a-like so they moved him from working attractions to working as a face character. Is this actually plausible? What are the chances of this happening? If it does happen is it only for characters that they have a harder time finding?


----------



## reecetopher06

I know everyone thinks they would fit _perfectly_ as one character or another but I personally feel I would fit right in as a Peter Pan or a Terrence (from Pixie Hollow).  I fit the requirements and I think I have the look.  My only thing I'm afraid of is the fact that I have freckles on my face and arms.  Is this a bad thing?? Do they have make up that covers freckles or do they just look for unblemished look-alikes???


----------



## r1009t

Berlioz70 said:


> If you're interested in Character Performer, I suggest a different audition. The one you're attending goes like this...
> 
> stand in line to check-in
> stand in line in front of Casting Directors
> and then very few are asked to stay
> they go through a second look with more Casting Directors
> then may be asked to try specific looks
> 
> No dancing or animation. They do not take your names or anything unless selected that day so there is not necessarily a pool either.



Sadly, there isn't a character performer audition while I'm in florida so it's basically this or nothing. Even though it's not an ideal audition, it's still disney and maybe some sort of practice for the cp? That's my justification of it anyway  

Thanks for the info! And it's nice to see you're posting again


----------



## Berlioz70

http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/8098857/

This is HILARIOUS!!! Mostly because it's true!


----------



## Frizzbird

dear lord. That is sad and funny. And your right I have definitely heard aspects of that video in break rooms before.  The character meet and greet one is incredibly accurate as well.


----------



## Victoria3

Berlioz70 said:


> http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/8098857/
> 
> This is HILARIOUS!!! Mostly because it's true!



LOL! That was hilarious.


----------



## Iris

Berlioz70 said:


> http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/8098857/
> 
> This is HILARIOUS!!! Mostly because it's true!



Oh my, this gave me a good laugh.  I sent it to my daughter who will start her role as Character Performer in January...I know she will get a kick out of it.


----------



## My<3BelongsToMickey

Hi! I have debated auditioning for Disneyland for years, but I am considering doing one of the January Look-alike auditions (finally?!?!). I know there was a previous post regarding the auditions for WDW, but has anyone been to a look-alike audition at DL?

Thanks!

PS- I'm 5'9", which probably gives me no chance, but whatever!


----------



## ipodluvr287

My<3BelongsToMickey said:


> Hi! I have debated auditioning for Disneyland for years, but I am considering doing one of the January Look-alike auditions (finally?!?!). I know there was a previous post regarding the auditions for WDW, but has anyone been to a look-alike audition at DL?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> PS- I'm 5'9", which probably gives me no chance, but whatever!



You have a shot at the evil stepsisters (Anastasia or Drizella) or the villians (like Evil Queen, Maleficent, Cruella, etc).


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

ipodluvr287 said:


> You have a shot at the evil stepsisters (Anastasia or Drizella) or the villians (like Evil Queen, Maleficent, Cruella, etc).



Unless Disneyland has different heights, that's actually too tall for stepsisters... it's more their mother's height


----------



## ipodluvr287

QueenofPrideRock said:


> Unless Disneyland has different heights, that's actually too tall for stepsisters... it's more their mother's height



Actually, Disneyland's heights are about the same as Walt Disney World's. However, the international Disney Parks have different heights. Yes, I said the villians, so that would include Lady Tremaine.


----------



## My<3BelongsToMickey

Thank you for the responses!!! My dream of being a Disney princess may be crushed  

but if I work on my acting chops, I suppose I could be a villain...


----------



## Berlioz70

ipodluvr287 said:


> Yes, I said the villians, so that would include Lady Tremaine.



Queen is correct - Sisters top out at 5'6.


----------



## themermaidgirl

I just have a simple question.
Why does Disney mark your height down?

My last two auditions, they've marked me at 2 seperate different heights than what my doctor has given me (my doctor marked me at 5'2, Disney marks me at 5'1-5'1 1/2)

I feel very upset that being a Princess is out of my future, but I know I would make an excellent _amie_ for Tink, Alice and Wendy (so I've been told by those around me and by one girl chosen for Snow at an audition)...  She was also marked down from 5'5 to 5' 3 1/2

To be honest, the gentleman measuring us this time around had never used the measuring machine before.  I suspect some heights were done improperly...

Anyways, enough moping.
Just wondering


----------



## Frizzbird

Disney measures you to a height that they need performers at. If your close to a height that they need people for then they will measure to that height. Its actually a good thing. It gives you a better chance of passing your audition if you are in a range that they need. Not to say that you will pass just on your height but I do think it provides and advantage.


----------



## ipodluvr287

Berlioz70 said:


> Queen is correct - Sisters top out at 5'6.



Hmm...I've read the sisters can go up to 5'8. You're probably right.



Frizzbird said:


> Disney measures you to a height that they need performers at. If your close to a height that they need people for then they will measure to that height. Its actually a good thing. It gives you a better chance of passing your audition if you are in a range that they need. Not to say that you will pass just on your height but I do think it provides and advantage.



Well said.


----------



## ipodluvr287

Does WDW ever hold in-house auditions for anything? I know about the color coding thing, but does that mean once you get your color code you have to audition for things or do they just choose to train you in certain things (ie. Fantasmic! or parades)? Also, I have heard that if you get cast as a fur, while you're working there they could possibly see something in you and pull you for face. Does this happen often? Would it require an audition? I'm not talking about the CP, I'm asking about if you were working there full time.


----------



## Berlioz70

The color code is your audition. Go to as many or as little as you like, at least once a year. This is when they will consider you for any face look alike roles or additional training for shows and parades.

It's the same for everyone - CPs, Part-Time, Full Time, Seasonal.


----------



## That_Australian_Kid

Hi,
I was wondering if anyone had any idea if my face would be pulled for face character?
I have 11 years of dance experience, take drama in school and take singing lessons (4th grade, AMEB).  
Not sure if singing is relevant though..

These are pictures of me without makeup (and with my eyebrows grown out x.x).
It's summer here so i've got  a bit of a tan/burn thing happening as well.
http://img220.imageshack.us/img220/5870/photoon20110103at1546.jpg

Thanks 

edit:  I forgot to mention that I'm still a couple of years out of the age requirement for standard (when I say that I mean non-college program.. I think) auditions in Australia.. I'm kinda hoping my face will.. "thin out" a bit.

Oh and my height can range from anywhere between 5'1" to 5'5",  depending on who is measuring!


----------



## ipodluvr287

Berlioz70 said:


> The color code is your audition. Go to as many or as little as you like, at least once a year. This is when they will consider you for any face look alike roles or additional training for shows and parades.
> 
> It's the same for everyone - CPs, Part-Time, Full Time, Seasonal.



Thanks! 



That_Australian_Kid said:


> Hi,
> I was wondering if anyone had any idea if my face would be pulled for face character?
> I have 11 years of dance experience, take drama in school and take singing lessons (4th grade, AMEB).
> Not sure if singing is relevant though..
> 
> These are pictures of me without makeup (and with my eyebrows grown out x.x).
> It's summer here so i've got  a bit of a tan/burn thing happening as well.
> http://img220.imageshack.us/img220/5870/photoon20110103at1546.jpg
> 
> Thanks
> 
> edit:  I forgot to mention that I'm still a couple of years out of the age requirement for standard (when I say that I mean non-college program.. I think) auditions in Australia.. I'm kinda hoping my face will.. "thin out" a bit.
> 
> Oh and my height can range from anywhere between 5'1" to 5'5",  depending on who is measuring!



None of us here can really tell you who you look like because casting may see something totally different, but definitely go to an audition and give it your all


----------



## disneymagic15

Alright I'm new to the boards, and I have actually read through all these pages and I'm a little confused about the whole animation thing. 
Do they teach you the animation you are going to perform or do you come up with the animation by yourself?? Also I have seen people mention that you do the dance with the animation, do you do the animation with other people?

 Sorry for the confusion, I just wanted to know, since I might audition for character performer.


----------



## _givealittlewhistle_

Berlioz70 said:


> http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/8098857/
> 
> This is HILARIOUS!!! Mostly because it's true!



That is pretty funny!


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

disneymagic15 said:


> Alright I'm new to the boards, and I have actually read through all these pages and I'm a little confused about the whole animation thing.
> Do they teach you the animation you are going to perform or do you come up with the animation by yourself?? Also I have seen people mention that you do the dance with the animation, do you do the animation with other people?
> 
> Sorry for the confusion, I just wanted to know, since I might audition for character performer.



They don't teach you the exact animation- they give you a scenario and then you come up with your own animation to fulfill it. (ex: "make a sandwich" - you get out big mayo jar and slather it on- that's just my example, not something that was used at an audition.)

And you're the only one involved in your animation. Others will be around you, but everyone does an animation that is specifically for them. There's no partner work or anything.


----------



## TinkerMouse

On page 97 this one guy asked about freckles and blemishes. I have seen this question asked before and still no one has answered it. Now I'm curious too. Does anyone know? I also asked a question on page 97 about casting just grabbing you one day. Does that happen? Does anyone know?


----------



## Berlioz70

disneymagic15 said:


> Also I have seen people mention that you do the dance with the animation,



It depends on the audition. CPs do it all together, but the regular auditions seperate the dance and animation (they are seperate rounds you have to pass)



TinkerMouse said:


> On page 97 this one guy asked about freckles and blemishes. I have seen this question asked before and still no one has answered it. Now I'm curious too. Does anyone know? I also asked a question on page 97 about casting just grabbing you one day. Does that happen? Does anyone know?



I didn't go back a read the original question, but some look a likes do have freckles, it depends on well you can cover them up. As for blemishes, if it can't be covered then you may have to perform a different role until your face clears up.

Casting can grab you, but it's about a 1/millionth chance for high need characters; I've only heard about it happening for Tiana.


----------



## TinkerMouse

Berlioz70 said:


> Casting can grab you, but it's about a 1/millionth chance for high need characters; I've only heard about it happening for Tiana.



YAY! So it is true. I heard a story of it happening for Naveen so I wanted to know if it was true and how rare it was. Tiana too, huh? Thanks.


----------



## disneymagic15

bellaDisneydncr said:


> They don't teach you the exact animation- they give you a scenario and then you come up with your own animation to fulfill it. (ex: "make a sandwich" - you get out big mayo jar and slather it on- that's just my example, not something that was used at an audition.)
> 
> And you're the only one involved in your animation. Others will be around you, but everyone does an animation that is specifically for them. There's no partner work or anything.



Thank you so much, it makes things a lot clearer to me. 

Now to decide if it will be worth it to audition, because I don't want it to be too late and get rejected for the whole program.  
I don't have a lot of acting skills but I do have dance skills( if you count being a cheerleader for 4 years and doing multiple dance classes)


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

disneymagic15 said:


> Now to decide if it will be worth it to audition, because I don't want it to be too late and get rejected for the whole program.



Do you mean how they used to wait to give you a spot until after they decided about entertainment? If that's what it is- they don't assign things that way anymore. If you get accepted, you get placed in another role. Then if you pass the entertainment audition they switch your role. So if you're already accepted, but don't pass the audition- you still have that other role. So don't worry about it!


----------



## disneymagic15

bellaDisneydncr said:


> Do you mean how they used to wait to give you a spot until after they decided about entertainment? If that's what it is- they don't assign things that way anymore. If you get accepted, you get placed in another role. Then if you pass the entertainment audition they switch your role. So if you're already accepted, but don't pass the audition- you still have that other role. So don't worry about it!



Oh really! That's great, I didn't know they did this, I think I will audition if they let me. Thank you so much for the information, I really appreciate it!


----------



## Adpi<>Belle

Hi. I am considering auditioning eventually for the fall/fall advantage CP and was just wondering if anyone knows when the audition schedule will be posted...? i have always wanted to be a princess(like everyone else)  buttttt I think I am just going to do the auditions for fun and see how it goes.. I was a cheerleader for like 12 years and can pick up dances pretty quickly! Is anyone else planning on auditioning for fall adv. 2011?


----------



## disneymagic15

Adpi<>Belle said:


> Hi. I am considering auditioning eventually for the fall/fall advantage CP and was just wondering if anyone knows when the audition schedule will be posted...? i have always wanted to be a princess(like everyone else)  buttttt I think I am just going to do the auditions for fun and see how it goes.. I was a cheerleader for like 12 years and can pick up dances pretty quickly! Is anyone else planning on auditioning for fall adv. 2011?



Hey! I planned to audition for fall advantage 2011, the audition dates go up when the applications go up. And I was a cheerleader as well!


----------



## TinkerMouse

I was told that there is an audition around March and all current CPs are allowed to attend. Is this true? If you audition and get in do they switch your role or something? I have never auditioned but if there is one that CPs can go to while I'm there I might as well since it could be really fun and I could say I've done it.


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

TinkerMouse said:


> I was told that there is an audition around March and all current CPs are allowed to attend. Is this true? If you audition and get in do they switch your role or something? I have never auditioned but if there is one that CPs can go to while I'm there I might as well since it could be really fun and I could say I've done it.



I don't know for sure, but that sounds like it could be an extension audition for Spring CP's. At those auditions, if you pass you extend into another program in entertainment.


----------



## themermaidgirl

I wonder when the Parks auditions are ever going to come to Toronto/Canada.

The past 3 auditions have all been for the Cruise lines.


----------



## TinkerMouse

bellaDisneydncr said:


> I don't know for sure, but that sounds like it could be an extension audition for Spring CP's. At those auditions, if you pass you extend into another program in entertainment.


Now that is what I was thinking it was, but the girl didn't want to listen to me. She was just saying that she auditioned and didn't make it so now she is custodial spring advantage and is going to audition again in March. She said that they told her she could. I don't know if she misunderstood or what but then again I don't think she can be trusted anyway so too bad for her if she has misunderstood. There might be a small chance that she is right but I still haven't really heard of them switching your role after a few months in...

_EDIT:_ It's trivial but *YAY* I am at the top of the *100*th page!


----------



## ipodluvr287

themermaidgirl said:


> I wonder when the Parks auditions are ever going to come to Toronto/Canada.
> 
> The past 3 auditions have all been for the Cruise lines.



Honestly, it probably won't be for awhile. It seems like WDW and Disneyland are finding all they need right here in the states. Every once in a while they have auditions in New York City though, which is kinda close right? I would probably look into that instead of waiting cuz it could be a long time.


----------



## kids4olsen

my dd would like to be cinderella or tink and we are wondering what height requirements are for each.


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

themermaidgirl said:


> I wonder when the Parks auditions are ever going to come to Toronto/Canada.
> 
> The past 3 auditions have all been for the Cruise lines.



Unfortunately, I don't think I've ever seen Walt Disney World audition in Canada for performers. As ipodluvr287 said, the closest has been NYC. 



kids4olsen said:


> my dd would like to be cinderella or tink and we are wondering what height requirements are for each.



The Disney Auditions website lists height requirements on the Auditions Calendar page. Make sure to choose "I'd like to see Character Performer auditions for Walt Disney World (FL)." on that page to get the correct heights for WDW. (Or you can look through the other options for other parks around the world.)


----------



## mollay

Aah here's a bit of a strange question I wonder if anyone would know the answer to?
What happens if a person is a face character in the CP but then something happens that would render them no longer capable of being a  "look alike" (say, getting their teeth knocked out of something.  first example I could think of, oy vey)
Do they just get termed?  Would they just get moved to a non-face role in their height range?  

Or what if they broke a bone?  I'm sure if you broke a finger you could still do Merchandise but certainly not be Cinderella...

These are the weird things I wonder about when I start thinking about working at Disney too much, haha..


----------



## TinkerMouse

mollay said:


> Aah here's a bit of a strange question I wonder if anyone would know the answer to?
> What happens if a person is a face character in the CP but then something happens that would render them no longer capable of being a  "look alike" (say, getting their teeth knocked out of something.  first example I could think of, oy vey)
> Do they just get termed?  Would they just get moved to a non-face role in their height range?
> 
> Or what if they broke a bone?  I'm sure if you broke a finger you could still do Merchandise but certainly not be Cinderella...
> 
> These are the weird things I wonder about when I start thinking about working at Disney too much, haha..


If they treat someone with these injuries the same way that they treat someone who got into entertainment but then had a panic attack in the fur due to claustrophobia or a heat issue then they simply move you to another role where they have space. Generally you'd be moved to QSFB.


----------



## ipodluvr287

kids4olsen said:


> my dd would like to be cinderella or tink and we are wondering what height requirements are for each.



You don't get to choose who you want to be. You just show up to auditions and if they think you look like someone, they'll pull you for that role. Generally, the princess height range is about 5'3 (Jasmine and Snow White) or 5'4-5'7. Tink is 4'11 to about 5'1 or 5'2.


----------



## mollay

Ah, thanks TinkerMouse!

Alright, here's another question.


They're having an audition for face characters for the Disney Cruise Line in NYC and I sooo would love to go audition just to see if I even had a shot.

I'm reading the description and it says:



> Females:
> Disney Costumed Characters: 4'8" - 5'0
> Disney Costumed Characters and Disney Princess Character Look-alikes: 5'1" - 5'3", 5'5" - 5'8"



Now, the wording here makes me think that for face characters they're _only_ looking for princesses?  Them including 5'1-5'3 made me think maybe they were looking for Wendy/Alice but now I'm thinking they only mean fur characters....


----------



## TinkerMouse

You're welcome!
I don't know for sure but I've been on three Disney cruises and the only face character that is as short as 5'1" - 5'3" that I've ever seen onboard one of the ships is Wendy because Wendy has a little tea party event in Studio Sea. The only face characters that are actually on the ship are princesses (in May they were Cindy, Snow, Aurora, Belle & Tiana), Jack Sparrow and the villains who I think were the actual actors in Villains Tonight. The majority of the characters on the ship are fur and there aren't that many characters on board to begin with. Back in 2005 they had Mulan with Mushu for one of the events but then again that was the original eastbound Panama Canal cruise so there were a lot of special things happening during those 14 nights.

Then again, the Dream hasn't done it's maiden voyage yet so who knows it may have more characters.


----------



## mollay

TinkerMouse said:


> You're welcome!
> I don't know for sure but I've been on three Disney cruises and the only face character that is as short as 5'1" - 5'3" that I've ever seen onboard one of the ships is Wendy because Wendy has a little tea party event in Studio Sea. The only face characters that are actually on the ship are princesses (in May they were Cindy, Snow, Aurora, Belle & Tiana), Jack Sparrow and the villains who I think were the actual actors in Villains Tonight. The majority of the characters on the ship are fur and there aren't that many characters on board to begin with. Back in 2005 they had Mulan with Mushu for one of the events but then again that was the original eastbound Panama Canal cruise so there were a lot of special things happening during those 14 nights.
> 
> Then again, the Dream hasn't done it's maiden voyage yet so who knows it may have more characters.




Thanks again!  I tried to look it up, and I did see a bit of information about Alice having a tea party as well (as well as some photos) but some of that was as far back as 2008 but also as recent as this past July so who really knows what they're up to now. 
I found info for Alice on the Magic: http://www.disneycruisenews.com/AssetDetail.aspx?AssetId=76114461-3e1d-4d1d-8769-94c06fd1f36e

 I just would hate to go through all the trouble of the audition only to get turned away simply because they aren't looking for face characters in my height range!  

Also, I wonder if the character performers on the cruise lines get paid more?  That's just more out of sheer curiosity, since they are off and gone for days at a time.  I think I'd get homesick.


----------



## TinkerMouse

Alice and Wendy tend to use the same performers since the characters are practically the same (age, face, body, voice actress, etc.) so if one character is present there is always the chance that the other might show up.

Every time I've looked, the auditions website has said that cruise line performer contracts start at a minimum of 9 months so I would think that yes you are separated from your family more so than the other kinds of Disney character performers and the site has also shown weekly salaries but I think had you divided those you would have gotten an hourly rate that's more than what the character performers get on land. One of the reasons for that I think is that it said those ship performers have to do other work when not performing. 

I read this a while ago so things could have changed. When I was on the Magic in May I was talking with a couple of the actors in the show (every actor must be in every show) and I noticed that pretty much all of the face look-a-likes were extras and dancers in the shows. I also thought that some of the actors did some meet & greet work so I wasn't even aware that there were many people on the ship that were there just to be look-a-likes, especially since they want those on the ships to do more than one simple job. I would think that being a server counts as multiple jobs since you have so many families to tend to, just as actor counts as multiple since you have to play several roles in several shows. One of the actors I was talking to told me that performing on a ship is MUCH different than performing anywhere else and that being on a boat for an at least 9 months contract is one of the reasons why.


----------



## themermaidgirl

ipodluvr287 said:


> Honestly, it probably won't be for awhile. It seems like WDW and Disneyland are finding all they need right here in the states. Every once in a while they have auditions in New York City though, which is kinda close right? I would probably look into that instead of waiting cuz it could be a long time.


Alrighty, good to know!  Thanks!

Guess I have to start saving my moolah!
I have no problems with ever doing the Disney Cruise Line.  I was just curious because they did other auditions all over the world, but never seemed to be here?  (Ex - DLHK)


----------



## Adpi<>Belle

disneymagic15 said:


> Hey! I planned to audition for fall advantage 2011, the audition dates go up when the applications go up. And I was a cheerleader as well!



Ahh I am getting solo excited! I am from Ohio, do you know if they ever have auditions around here? Where are you from?


----------



## ipodluvr287

Adpi<>Belle said:


> Ahh I am getting solo excited! I am from Ohio, do you know if they ever have auditions around here? Where are you from?



I think they might have Cleveland auditions for the CP, but I'm not for sure.


----------



## Princessx3k

hey there! 
im confused about a few things , what exactly is the difference between a face character audition and just a character audition?
 im 17 and ABOUT 5`2. im extremely interested in being ariel, belle,or one of the fairies. does anyone have any idea what the height requirements are?
and any other requirements, also hahaha what should i wearrr??
hahahah =)


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

Princessx3k said:


> hey there!
> im confused about a few things , what exactly is the difference between a face character audition and just a character audition?
> im 17 and ABOUT 5`2. im extremely interested in being ariel, belle,or one of the fairies. does anyone have any idea what the height requirements are?
> and any other requirements, also hahaha what should i wearrr??
> hahahah =)



Your best bet for finding height and any other requirements is on the Disney Auditions Website. Under each audition listing they post the height requirements.

At a face character audition, they are specifically looking at your look- both face and body type. Face is the big thing. Basically you go in, get measured, stand and they look at you. If you get into further levels of the audition they may ask you to do some in character movement and interactions. At this audition they ask that you come in comfortable, casual clothing.

At a character audition they look for animation skills, so there are movement and animation exercises that you must do. They also measure your height first thing. At this audition they ask you to wear clothes you are comfortable moving in.


----------



## disneymagic15

The CP site has the auditions cities and dates up go check them out


----------



## Adpi<>Belle

ahhhh thank you thank you!!! i am gettting soooooo excited to apply!


----------



## jmay

what exctaly is a diney character look alike


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

jmay said:


> what exctaly is a diney character look alike



Someone who portrays the characters that don't have to wear masks- Like princesses, princes, and fairies to name a few.


----------



## reecetopher06

Is there a criteria that casting directors look for in a potential face character?  What are the must haves and what are the can't haves?


----------



## TinkerMouse

reecetopher06 said:


> Is there a criteria that casting directors look for in a potential face character?  What are the must haves and what are the can't haves?



To my knowledge (aka what they tell people since casting directors may have secrets that they keep from us) the must have is look like the character and the can't have is don't look like the character. The people casting that day determine whether or not you have that must have. There is nothing more to it than that, but I have heard that if your face is broken out all over the place then maybe you should wait until it clears up. Be the appropriate height is another must have.


----------



## Tink_2011

I'm planning on doing the CP in spring 2012 (a year from now). So, what can I do now to help me prepare for character auditions in the upcoming fall? Thank for your suggestions!


----------



## ipodluvr287

Tink_2011 said:


> I'm planning on doing the CP in spring 2012 (a year from now). So, what can I do now to help me prepare for character auditions in the upcoming fall? Thank for your suggestions!



Brush up on your dancing skills and practice some animation (with BIG movements). Make sure you smile and dress comfortably at your audition. That's really all I can tell you. The main parts of the audition are height, dancing, and animation. (Not necessarily in that order) Good luck!


----------



## Berlioz70

ipodluvr287 said:


> The main parts of the audition are height, dancing, and animation. (Not necessarily in that order) Good luck!



Haha... exactly in that order!


----------



## ipodluvr287

Berlioz70 said:


> Haha... exactly in that order!



Haha I've gotten this thing down good then...and I haven't even been to an audition. Oh well, at least when the time comes I'll be prepared!


----------



## Frizzbird

bumping this up. I know as people start to apply for the Fall programs there will be lots of questions about auditions and stuff.


----------



## disneymagic15

Sooo..in the phone interview will they tell you that you can attend an audition or do you wait to get a letter?


----------



## Frizzbird

They tell you in the phone interview that they put you on the/a list for the audition. Although I have always wondered if that even matter since I believe they are open auditions. But they will let you know in the interview if you are cleared to audition.


----------



## avatar13

Does anyone know if tattoos are a big deal?
I have one on my rib cage and you can't see it at all. 
Would it lessen my chance to be a face character?
The only one's I can't do is jasmine, ariel(mermaid form), and fawn (fairy).


----------



## disneymagic15

Frizzbird said:


> They tell you in the phone interview that they put you on the/a list for the audition. Although I have always wondered if that even matter since I believe they are open auditions. But they will let you know in the interview if you are cleared to audition.



Alright, Thank you, I saw that someone said that the person interviewing them told them they couldn't audition.


----------



## themermaidgirl

avatar13 said:


> Does anyone know if tattoos are a big deal?
> I have one on my rib cage and you can't see it at all.
> Would it lessen my chance to be a face character?
> The only one's I can't do is jasmine, ariel(mermaid form), and fawn (fairy).



They can't be visible AT ALL, by any means!  So yes, you cannot portray Jasmine, mermaid Ariel or Fawn (except maybe her winter gear), Kim Possible (if they bring her back).

Audition, by all means!  But I would cover it up and not exactly mention it until it needs mentioning.


----------



## avatar13

themermaidgirl said:


> They can't be visible AT ALL, by any means!  So yes, you cannot portray Jasmine, mermaid Ariel or Fawn (except maybe her winter gear), Kim Possible (if they bring her back).
> 
> Audition, by all means!  But I would cover it up and not exactly mention it until it needs mentioning.



Well maybe I shouldn't audition now, it's not a visible tattoo if you have one of the dresses on. I didn't think it would be a big deal but I guess it is.


----------



## themermaidgirl

avatar13 said:


> Well maybe I shouldn't audition now, it's not a visible tattoo if you have one of the dresses on. I didn't think it would be a big deal but I guess it is.



Oh no, I didn't mean to defer you from auditioning!  By all means do it!!!  It's an amazing experience!  The biggest thing is keeping the magic and Disney doesn't do tattoos on their people.  Even Pocahontas' tattoo is actually fabric!  But do it!  If they choose you, you will have to mention the tattoo, but you'll also probably have to portray a fuzzie - good news there


----------



## jaclyker

Hi! I'm new here and I was wondering if you could be 4' 10" to be Alice/Wendy/Tinkerbelle?


----------



## Partofyourworld9

Hey - sorry if this question has been asked before..

does anyone know what dress sizes face characters in general go up to? and then if the princesses are smaller? I'm a size 10 dress and trying to lose a little weight, I've heard that Disney sizes run very small.. 

also, anyone have an opinion on if I would have a chance at princess?
http://i1118.photobucket.com/albums/k613/partofyourworldtumblr/DSCI1464-1.jpg
I'm a little thinner now than I was in this picture so my face is a little thinner as well. Just getting nervous about auditioning...
thanks guys!


----------



## princesskelz

Partofyourworld9 said:


> Hey - sorry if this question has been asked before..
> 
> does anyone know what dress sizes face characters in general go up to? and then if the princesses are smaller? I'm a size 10 dress and trying to lose a little weight, I've heard that Disney sizes run very small..
> 
> also, anyone have an opinion on if I would have a chance at princess?
> http://i1118.photobucket.com/albums/k613/partofyourworldtumblr/DSCI1464-1.jpg
> I'm a little thinner now than I was in this picture so my face is a little thinner as well. Just getting nervous about auditioning...
> thanks guys!



Pretty sure dress sizes go up to a size 12. Sorry i can't really judge on how you look. I'm not in casting, they could see something that i dont. Good luck though.


----------



## Partofyourworld9

thanks for your input!


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

jaclyker said:


> Hi! I'm new here and I was wondering if you could be 4' 10" to be Alice/Wendy/Tinkerbelle?



According to disneyauditions.com, Tinker Bell starts at 4'10". I don't know about the others, but I have seen friends of Tinker Bell that are also friends with the other 2.


----------



## themermaidgirl

Ooh, yay guys!  ^.^
DCL just posted a Toronto audition, Musical Theatre.  Sucky part is I don't have a 16 bar audition piece, but I'm composing and such on the piano to shorten a piece.  I don't have money for the 16 Bar Audition book yet.

Gaah, so nervous!  I really really want this... BADLY!


----------



## Berlioz70

As for sizes... in real world clothing I wear a 6 comfortably. In Disney costuming I wear a 10, and it's a little snug.


----------



## stitch09

Hey guys!

I have a few questions regarding auditions. This will be my first time applying for the Disney College Program and I am highly considering attending the audition in Chicago.

1. What are the auditions like, overall? Can anyone explain a "play-by-play" of an audition day?

2. When you tell them in your interview that you want to attend an audition, do you have to specify what type of audition you want to do- like I'm interested in both character and dance; would I have the opportunity to "try out" for both of those at that one audition? Is it an open audition that goes through all of these on that day?

3. What is the dancing part like? I'm not a highly trained ballerina or anything, but I do have some dance experience from when I was younger, plus showchoir and stage (choir) performances of that nature. I would DIE to be one of the dancers in FOTLK...

4. If you attend an audition but do not get hired onto an entertainment role, does this hurt your chances of getting a normal position in the College Program (i.e. QS Food and Beverage, Attractions; etc.)?

Hmmm I thought I had another question, but it must have slipped my mind. I'll post more questions as time goes on. Thanks for any replies!!


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

stitch09 said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I have a few questions regarding auditions. This will be my first time applying for the Disney College Program and I am highly considering attending the audition in Chicago.
> 
> 1. What are the auditions like, overall? Can anyone explain a "play-by-play" of an audition day?
> 
> *There are many recounts of the auditions throughout this thread.*
> 
> 2. When you tell them in your interview that you want to attend an audition, do you have to specify what type of audition you want to do- like I'm interested in both character and dance; would I have the opportunity to "try out" for both of those at that one audition? Is it an open audition that goes through all of these on that day?
> 
> *Everyone does the whole audition and auditions for characters (And as a CP you are mainly considered for characters.)- it consists of both dance and animation. *
> 
> 3. What is the dancing part like? I'm not a highly trained ballerina or anything, but I do have some dance experience from when I was younger, plus showchoir and stage (choir) performances of that nature. I would DIE to be one of the dancers in FOTLK...
> 
> *Again, there are lots of descriptions of the dances throughout this thread.*
> 
> 4. If you attend an audition but do not get hired onto an entertainment role, does this hurt your chances of getting a normal position in the College Program (i.e. QS Food and Beverage, Attractions; etc.)?
> 
> *Now they put you in another role first if you are accepted, then if you pass the audition you are switched to entertainment.*
> 
> Hmmm I thought I had another question, but it must have slipped my mind. I'll post more questions as time goes on. Thanks for any replies!!



My answers are in red. Hope it helps!


----------



## stitch09

bellaDisneydncr said:


> My answers are in red. Hope it helps!



Definitely! Thanks for the help! I guess I have to do some better searching for threads concerning auditions haha.

One last question based off your responses- so will I know if I got into the program BEFORE the audition (depending on when I reply)? Or does it just depend on the situation? Like even if I don't find out anything until after the audition, my "acceptance" will say what my role is, whether it's Attractions, Entertainment; etc.?


----------



## themermaidgirl

Berlioz70 said:


> As for sizes... in real world clothing I wear a 6 comfortably. In Disney costuming I wear a 10, and it's a little snug.



*looks down at junky snack, looks back at screen, tosses food away in fear*


----------



## Dreamstuff

themermaidgirl said:


> *looks down at junky snack, looks back at screen, tosses food away in fear*



Hahaha yeah, as   a plus size girl myself Disney sizing scared the crap out of me, on the bright side working and living there you actually tend to lose weight...even with all the junk food. My roomies and I had dubbed it "The Disney Diet"


----------



## Beelisa

So would the fur characters  also have to be a size 12 or under?


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

stitch09 said:


> Definitely! Thanks for the help! I guess I have to do some better searching for threads concerning auditions haha.
> 
> One last question based off your responses- so will I know if I got into the program BEFORE the audition (depending on when I reply)? Or does it just depend on the situation? Like even if I don't find out anything until after the audition, my "acceptance" will say what my role is, whether it's Attractions, Entertainment; etc.?



Yeah- just look back through this one and you'll find a lot about the audition 

If you apply before the audition (about 3-4 weeks before at latest) you should find out about acceptance/rejection before the audition. It used to be you were kind of put in a "pending" place until after the audition, then if you passed you were put in that- if you failed they tried to fit you into the next role. (And of course with that, some of the roles would be filled and then people wouldn't get to go.) Now they place you first, then switch you if needed- that way, you have a role waiting for if you don't pass.


----------



## ipodluvr287

Beelisa said:


> So would the fur characters  also have to be a size 12 or under?



From what I understand, for the fur characters it doesn't really matter. Obviously, you have to be able to fit in the costumes, but they seem to be quite roomy. Some more so than others.


----------



## avalon11

Hi guys,

Just a quick question. I am planning on auditioning for the fall 2011 program as a character performer. Like most other people I have the dream characters I would love to play. However; I know that height is something that plays a big factor into this. I was wondering if anyone knew the height requirements for Peter Pan and the Mad Hatter. I know that they are very strict on assigning face characters, but wanted to know if I was even in the height range before getting my hopes up.

Another quick question. I would also love to dance as a mover in the parades during my time there. I have been in musical theater all my life and have danced on my college dance team for the past four years. Does anyone know what color you need to receive on your color form to be qualifed to have the chance as a mover??

Thanks again, any responses are a big plus!


----------



## Joanna71985

avalon11 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just a quick question. I am planning on auditioning for the fall 2011 program as a character performer. Like most other people I have the dream characters I would love to play. However; I know that height is something that plays a big factor into this. I was wondering if anyone knew the height requirements for Peter Pan and the Mad Hatter. I know that they are very strict on assigning face characters, but wanted to know if I was even in the height range before getting my hopes up.
> 
> Another quick question. I would also love to dance as a mover in the parades during my time there. I have been in musical theater all my life and have danced on my college dance team for the past four years. Does anyone know what color you need to receive on your color form to be qualifed to have the chance as a mover??
> 
> Thanks again, any responses are a big plus!



Peter Pan and Mad Hatter run around 5'4-5'5.

The color code depends on the role. Some roles will have higher color codes then others


----------



## Kayla0929

So at work today a girl that just started and I were talking about our dream jobs.  She said that she wanted to work for Disney!  So, I told her about the upcoming auditions and the CP.  Then one of my other co-workers chimed in saying that she heard they WEIGH their character performers regularly to make sure they stay fit.  I immediately shut that idea down based off of never hearing anything like that on here.  BUT now I'm panicking!  IS THAT TRUE?!?!


----------



## Berlioz70

avalon11 said:


> Does anyone know what color you need to receive on your color form to be qualifed to have the chance as a mover??



No more colors, they have been replaced with numbers (1-5).



Kayla0929 said:


> ... she heard they WEIGH their character performers regularly to make sure they stay fit.  I immediately shut that idea down based off of never hearing anything like that on here.  BUT now I'm panicking!  IS THAT TRUE?!?!



Absolutely not!


----------



## avalon11

Berlioz70 said:


> No more colors, they have been replaced with numbers (1-5).
> 
> 
> Thanks Berlioz70! Do you know what numbers movers typically are given? And is it ranked as 1 being the best or 5?


----------



## ipodluvr287

Berlioz70 said:


> No more colors, they have been replaced with numbers (1-5).



How does this new number system work?


----------



## Frizzbird

I feel like Brenna is going to know better than I since I have only heard this once and can't really remember. But I can give 2 cents. As Brenna said the new system is based on numbers. Its basically a return to the system that was before the color one except the numbers are reversed. This is where I get confused. I believe with the new system 1 is the highest ranked. Meaning if you have a 1 in animation you are super awesome at animation and a 5 would be your really not that good an animator. I believe that in this new system there is a like half point style thing where you could be a 3. something. 

TAKE THIS WHOLE POST WITH A HUGE GRAIN OF SALT!

I heard this once in a convo with a captain/other performers. That convo was a while ago. Hopefully Brenna will come back soon and correct me if I am wrong. Basically the switch is to be more accurate that the current color system. There is no definition to a high blue or barely a blue. This will hopefully correct that.


----------



## EEYORE :]

At the auditions do the casting people choose you to be a face character if they like your look or do we request to be considered for it? Same question for choosing their dancers too. 
Thanks!


----------



## Frizzbird

They choose for both. If they like your look they will depending on the size of the audition either take an additional picture of you (usually after your group does the dance/animation combination) or ask you to stay and try on wigs/makeup. For dancing if they see you have enough skill they may ask you to stay for a more complex dance combination. But basically its all up to what they see.


----------



## *idreamofdisney*

Reading this blog has been so incredibly helpful! So, I'm auditioning to be a character performer for CP Fall 2011 and I am incredibly excited! I want this so bad I can't even explain it! I already have theme park character and parade puppeteering experience from my job at Six Flags (I'm Daffy Duck's best friend)! I want to be a face character quite badly, but I also love the fuzzies!! I'm about 5'4" and I'm also on a weight loss project to lose weight by my march audition. Lost 35 pounds so far!! So I was wondering if anyone knew female face characters in my height range. Also, what fuzzies could I be with my height range? I'm also a dancer and a singer, would I be able to be considered for a parade position? Okay I'm done rambling now, THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU in advance to anyone who can help me!!


----------



## themermaidgirl

*idreamofdisney* said:


> Reading this blog has been so incredibly helpful! So, I'm auditioning to be a character performer for CP Fall 2011 and I am incredibly excited! I want this so bad I can't even explain it! I already have theme park character and parade puppeteering experience from my job at Six Flags (I'm Daffy Duck's best friend)! I want to be a face character quite badly, but I also love the fuzzies!! I'm about 5'4" and I'm also on a weight loss project to lose weight by my march audition. Lost 35 pounds so far!! So I was wondering if anyone knew female face characters in my height range. Also, what fuzzies could I be with my height range? I'm also a dancer and a singer, would I be able to be considered for a parade position? Okay I'm done rambling now, THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU in advance to anyone who can help me!!



Oh wow that's amazing!  Definitely envious of not only your height but your Six Flags experience!  In your height range, you can play every Princess, even the new Rapunzel, fairies (not Tink).  Most FC, depending on their FC workload will be a fuzzy as well.  When it comes to those, though, I don't really know much about the 5'4 height!

Good luck!!! ^.^

By the way, congratulations on your weight loss!  It is definitely inspiring!  I myself am 117lbs, so I'm in the process of working out and eating well to go back to my usual 107lbs.


----------



## *idreamofdisney*

themermaidgirl said:


> Oh wow that's amazing!  Definitely envious of not only your height but your Six Flags experience!  In your height range, you can play every Princess, even the new Rapunzel, fairies (not Tink).  Most FC, depending on their FC workload will be a fuzzy as well.  When it comes to those, though, I don't really know much about the 5'4 height!
> 
> Good luck!!! ^.^
> 
> By the way, congratulations on your weight loss!  It is definitely inspiring!  I myself am 117lbs, so I'm in the process of working out and eating well to go back to my usual 107lbs.



Thanks so much! Yeah, I still have a ways to go because I was close to 200 pounds before my initial 35 pound loss, but I'm getting there! I want Disney so badly so it's huge motivation. Do you know anything about the auditions, like what do you think my chances would be based on my experience?


----------



## *idreamofdisney*

Hey again everyone! Also in going along with one of my previous posts, here's a picture of what I look like, and I pretty much want to be a face character like nobody's business LOL. So does anyone think my look may work for any of the characters? Also, will they cast me in a face character role if I have tattooes, but they get covered by the costume itself?


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

*idreamofdisney* said:


> Hey again everyone! Also in going along with one of my previous posts, here's a picture of what I look like, and I pretty much want to be a face character like nobody's business LOL. So does anyone think my look may work for any of the characters? Also, will they cast me in a face character role if I have tattooes, but they get covered by the costume itself?



Truthfully, none of us here can really tell you what they're looking for as none of us actually work for WDW yet. Your best bet is to look at character photos (search on flickr for specific characters- you can look and look for hours- I do! lol) and see what facial characteristic patterns you can see in each character- then see how you match up.


----------



## *idreamofdisney*

bellaDisneydncr said:


> Truthfully, none of us here can really tell you what they're looking for as none of us actually work for WDW yet. Your best bet is to look at character photos (search on flickr for specific characters- you can look and look for hours- I do! lol) and see what facial characteristic patterns you can see in each character- then see how you match up.



That's an awesome idea, thanks so much! Are you doing entertainment for the CP?


----------



## themermaidgirl

*idreamofdisney* said:


> Hey again everyone! Also in going along with one of my previous posts, here's a picture of what I look like, and I pretty much want to be a face character like nobody's business LOL. So does anyone think my look may work for any of the characters? Also, will they cast me in a face character role if I have tattooes, but they get covered by the costume itself?


You're very pretty!  However, as the amazing poster above, I can't tell you what they're looking for!
You can be cast as a FC with those tattoos but they will be very particular about them.  Say you have a rib tattoo and you stretch up and it's revealed when you're playing Fawn, for example, that's a big no-no!


----------



## *idreamofdisney*

themermaidgirl said:


> You're very pretty!  However, as the amazing poster above, I can't tell you what they're looking for!
> You can be cast as a FC with those tattoos but they will be very particular about them.  Say you have a rib tattoo and you stretch up and it's revealed when you're playing Fawn, for example, that's a big no-no!



I gotcha, thanks so much! my one tattoo is on my foot, so in almost all instances that is easily covered. the other is on the top portion of my back and i know with certain character costumes it wont cover it, but im hoping for some luck with those that will cover it!!

do you know anything about the auditions? i go on march 18th, what should i expect??


----------



## Frizzbird

*idreamofdisney* said:


> Hey again everyone! Also in going along with one of my previous posts, here's a picture of what I look like, and I pretty much want to be a face character like nobody's business LOL. So does anyone think my look may work for any of the characters? Also, will they cast me in a face character role if I have tattooes, but they get covered by the costume itself?



As other people have said none of us can really give you an answer. Even if we were currently working in entertainment we couldn't really tell you anything that would help. It is totally and completely up to the casting directors and what they are looking for at the time. As bella suggested look at pictures on flikr but know that you can look exactly like current performers or the character itself and still not get pulled. Casting really does have a way of doing its own thing and confusing people if you try to figure them out.


----------



## *idreamofdisney*

Frizzbird said:


> As other people have said none of us can really give you an answer. Even if we were currently working in entertainment we couldn't really tell you anything that would help. It is totally and completely up to the casting directors and what they are looking for at the time. As bella suggested look at pictures on flikr but know that you can look exactly like current performers or the character itself and still not get pulled. Casting really does have a way of doing its own thing and confusing people if you try to figure them out.



I gotcha, thanks so much! whats being a character attendant like? that was one of my choices if i dont make the audition


----------



## themermaidgirl

*idreamofdisney* said:


> do you know anything about the auditions? i go on march 18th, what should i expect??


To be honest, not the auditions you're looking for.  Canada very rarely gets Parks auditions.  We're more Cruise Line auditions, so I can definitely tell you about that one, however it's done differently than the one you're auditioning for.


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

*idreamofdisney* said:


> That's an awesome idea, thanks so much! Are you doing entertainment for the CP?



I'm hoping to! I've applied and did my phone interview- now I'm just waiting on an email- and my audition will be March 22nd.


----------



## *idreamofdisney*

bellaDisneydncr said:


> I'm hoping to! I've applied and did my phone interview- now I'm just waiting on an email- and my audition will be March 22nd.



That's awesome, hopefully we'll both be a part of it in the fall! I'm waiting to attend my campus presentation and then I have to complete everything else, and hopefully I will be attending the March 18th audition in Philly!


----------



## Joanna71985

*idreamofdisney* said:


> I gotcha, thanks so much! whats being a character attendant like? that was one of my choices if i dont make the audition



It's a lot of fun! I love working with the characters (and it's fun being able to work in all 4 parks).



*idreamofdisney* said:


> do you know anything about the auditions? i go on march 18th, what should i expect??



The last time I auditioned, there were 2 parts to the audition- dance and animation. For the dance part, they taught a short routine that you performed back. And animation is basically like charades. You were given 2 examples that you acted out.


----------



## *idreamofdisney*

Joanna71985 said:


> It's a lot of fun! I love working with the characters (and it's fun being able to work in all 4 parks).
> 
> 
> 
> The last time I auditioned, there were 2 parts to the audition- dance and animation. For the dance part, they taught a short routine that you performed back. And animation is basically like charades. You were given 2 examples that you acted out.



That sounds awesome!! Yeah, working in all four parks would definitely be a bonus. I hope that my current character experience will help me with the audition! I want this so bad!!


----------



## PidginPea

-


----------



## Frizzbird

PidginPea said:


> This is more of a general entertainment question...
> 
> Do they have separate auditions for MNSSHP & MVMCP parades (open to everyone), or do they pull current performers to learn the parades?



I know they pull from current performers however I'm not sure if you have to go to another audition specifically for that. What I mean by that is your a Perfomer for the Fall Advantage program, you can be in MNSSHP or MVMCP but I'm not sure if you have to go to an in house audition. I know that for SWW they have in house auditions. But I'm not sure if the Halloween and Christmas parades are like that.


----------



## Joanna71985

For MNSSHP and MVMCP, I know it has to be preferenced (and I'm sure the higher the color code, the better).


----------



## r1009t

This is a little bit off topic, but how often are 'rare' characters trained? I hope that makes sense. The reason I ask, is because over in DL they had that character day, where esmerelda came out. Would esmerelda's friend be specifically trained for the event? Or are rare character friends always there, but just don't get the chance to come out?


----------



## Joanna71985

r1009t said:


> This is a little bit off topic, but how often are 'rare' characters trained? I hope that makes sense. The reason I ask, is because over in DL they had that character day, where esmerelda came out. Would esmerelda's friend be specifically trained for the event? Or are rare character friends always there, but just don't get the chance to come out?



There are people who are friends with the rare characters (usually). However, they just aren't brought out.


----------



## stitch09

How do you find out if an audition is doing face characters? I've checked the website people say it would be on, but I can't find it. I would be going to the Chicago audition.... I would only go to it if they are looking for face characters. Or do they all do face characters?

Also, is there any kind of interview at these auditions? Like do they sit down and talk to you at all? It would be good if they gave us some one-on-one time.


----------



## Frizzbird

In general they are always on the look out for potential face characters. They do have auditions where they look for specific ones but at least at CP auditions they will just generally look. There is no one-on-one time. You just dance and animate and thats it.


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

stitch09 said:


> How do you find out if an audition is doing face characters? I've checked the website people say it would be on, but I can't find it. I would be going to the Chicago audition.... I would only go to it if they are looking for face characters. Or do they all do face characters?
> 
> Also, is there any kind of interview at these auditions? Like do they sit down and talk to you at all? It would be good if they gave us some one-on-one time.



If you're doing the CP- they are looking for face as well as fur at every one. However, you will be trained in fur as well as face if you are cast. 

On the auditions website, the auditions strictly for Face (Full time, part time, seasonal) will be called "Character Look-A-Like Auditions."

There are no interviews. It's like a regular theatre or performance audition- all they look at is your talent.


----------



## God's-Lil-Princess

Hey there guys! So I'm new to disboards, my name is Savannah! 

So I'll be old enough in summer 2012 to be a Disney Character... in June.

Can I audition while I'm not 16 yet?

If I want a summer job as a character, when should I audition?

Thanks!

(Sorry to be a stalker but I've been reading a little bit of this thread & you guys are pretty darn helpful, I must say!)


----------



## missalice

Rapunzel should be shorter.  She's teeny in that movie!

That's just a personal preference though. Because then I would get to play her.


----------



## Berlioz70

God's-Lil-Princess said:


> So I'll be old enough in summer 2012 to be a Disney Character... in June.
> 
> Can I audition while I'm not 16 yet?



You have to be 16 when you audition, so unfortunately you have to wait until June.


----------



## sarannex31

hi my name is sara! i have my auditions for character look alike in march and i have no idea how to prepare or even what to wear for the auditions! it would be greatly appreciated if someone would be able to give me some information! thank you so much


----------



## WhiteRabbit88

Rapunzel is 5'4"-5'7". Princess height.


----------



## God's-Lil-Princess

Berlioz70 said:


> You have to be 16 when you audition, so unfortunately you have to wait until June.




Ohh, ok. Well I think I'll be auditioning around this time next year, so I'll be 16. So what if I were to get to job, say, in March 2012, but can only work June-August 2012... would they sign me for that if they knew they needed me? Or would I have to attend an audition closer to June?

Do you know if a "summer" job as a character is June-August?
I start school around Aug 8 usually.... so I would basically miss my first month of school... Idk if that would work out...?? 

(I'm in public high school)


----------



## Minnie328

Hey everyone!
I have a question...are you able to audition before you apply for the CP?
Thanks!


----------



## starfish89

I think you have to be invited to an audition while you're in your phone interview for the CP.


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

Minnie328 said:


> Hey everyone!
> I have a question...are you able to audition before you apply for the CP?
> Thanks!



No- they want you to apply before you audition.


----------



## Berlioz70

God's-Lil-Princess said:


> Ohh, ok. Well I think I'll be auditioning around this time next year, so I'll be 16. So what if I were to get to job, say, in March 2012, but can only work June-August 2012... would they sign me for that if they knew they needed me? Or would I have to attend an audition closer to June?
> 
> Do you know if a "summer" job as a character is June-August?
> I start school around Aug 8 usually.... so I would basically miss my first month of school... Idk if that would work out...??
> 
> (I'm in public high school)



When you audition you will indicate your available start date. Keep in mind your audition is only good for six months, so if you're looking to start in June, I'd audition in May or April.

Disney does not hire performers for a "summer" job. You would be applying for a full-time, part-time, or seasonal position. At the end of the summer you could request to drop to seasonal status (if there are openings) or you would have to leave the company (aka quit).


----------



## CorEeyore

Good luck to everyone auditioning! Hope you can dance!


----------



## God's-Lil-Princess

So if I were to quit at the end of the summer, if I wanted to be a performer the following summer, could I? Would they see that I quit & be like "no, you quit early last time we aren't going to hire you again."

If I didn't quit, & had a seasonal job, would I go back down during the holiday season?

In other words, what months do seasonal   performers work??


----------



## kenziekinz09

Princess Tiana is princess height right?? I know this seems repetitive but I don't wanna be caught off guard.


----------



## Frizzbird

kenziekinz09 said:


> Princess Tiana is princess height right?? I know this seems repetitive but I don't wanna be caught off guard.



Yes, Tiana is in the typical "princess range." I do believe she tends to be taller rather than say the base of that range but that is just based on the number of times I have met her rather than any insider knowledge.


----------



## kenziekinz09

Frizzbird said:


> Yes, Tiana is in the typical "princess range." I do believe she tends to be taller rather than say the base of that range but that is just based on the number of times I have met her rather than any insider knowledge.



That's fine because I'm closer to 5'6 anyway. Thanks for answering


----------



## Joanna71985

God's-Lil-Princess said:


> So if I were to quit at the end of the summer, if I wanted to be a performer the following summer, could I? Would they see that I quit & be like "no, you quit early last time we aren't going to hire you again."
> 
> If I didn't quit, & had a seasonal job, would I go back down during the holiday season?
> 
> In other words, what months do seasonal   performers work??



You would have to go seasonal if you wanted to work again the next summer


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Joanna71985 said:


> Peter Pan and Mad Hatter run around 5'4-5'5.
> 
> The color code depends on the role. Some roles will have higher color codes then others



Thank you for this! 
My DS15 is 5'3" and weighs 90 lbs.  I know he is still growing, but it is VERY unlikely that he will get much bigger.  He is planning to audition for Entertainment in the future so we are gathering info now.


----------



## Kayla0929

Weird question, but I couldn't help but wonder...what do the face characters do about their fingernails? Is there a standard for paint/size?  I know there are certain requirements for regular cast members, but...yeah...


----------



## Frizzbird

Kayla0929 said:


> Weird question, but I couldn't help but wonder...what do the face characters do about their fingernails? Is there a standard for paint/size?  I know there are certain requirements for regular cast members, but...yeah...



I'm not really sure about nail polish rules (if it is different than general Disney Look guidelines) but I do know that they are allowed to have "fake nails" as long as the fit within Disney Look guidelines. I can't think of a time that I met a face character with painted nails but honestly that isn't really something I actively pay attention to.


----------



## themermaidgirl

I'm thinking that nail polish is either natural nude colors, a clear polish or none at all or with a natural-ish looking groomed manicure.


----------



## iSINGalong

I'm super amped up about this summer because I just got my acceptance email for Fall Advantage 2011!! 

I was accepted in Attractions, but I'm still going to the Pittsburg character audition, and I was wondering; how extensive is the dance part of the dance audition? I've never been trained in any kind of dance but I can do basic steps and have a decent sense of rhythm I guess...

I'm just wondering how crazy it'll be, and if I should be brushing up on my ballet terminology?

*I don't know if this matters, but I'm 5'11''-6' depending on the ruler, caucasian, female, and sassy as all heck.*


----------



## Frizzbird

If you can pick up basic steps and keep rhythm you should be fine. Its completely possible to not be a dancer and pass the audition. The dance portion starts out simple like a march in place type thing and gets more complicated and from what I remember faster paced. So you will probably be fine at the beginning but you may have a bit of a harder time at the end. I am like you (not trained at all) and thats how it has worked out for me both times I have auditioned. They say that if you can't pick up all of it try to get the upper body/arms and just move the right direction. lol


----------



## iSINGalong

Frizzbird said:


> If you can pick up basic steps and keep rhythm you should be fine. Its completely possible to not be a dancer and pass the audition. The dance portion starts out simple like a march in place type thing and gets more complicated and from what I remember faster paced. So you will probably be fine at the beginning but you may have a bit of a harder time at the end. I am like you (not trained at all) and thats how it has worked out for me both times I have auditioned. They say that if you can't pick up all of it try to get the upper body/arms and just move the right direction. lol



Thanks! I have a tendency to flap around when I don't know what I'm doing during a dance, but if I can work up to the hard stuff, then it should go more smoothly.


----------



## God's-Lil-Princess

Thank you for all the help guys  

Are there more than 1 of the same princess through out the parks? Like could Snow White be in Magic Kingdom & Epcot at the same time?


----------



## Belle_91

Does anyone know Alice's height?


----------



## mm522

God's-Lil-Princess said:


> Thank you for all the help guys
> 
> Are there more than 1 of the same princess through out the parks? Like could Snow White be in Magic Kingdom & Epcot at the same time?



Oh yes definitely in fact a lot of the characters might be in more than one place at a single park. Especially with the Princess, you can find Cinderella in Cinderella's Royal Table, doing Meet and Greets in TT/AL/wherever they end up, and in Dream Along With Mickey...all at the same time. But of course there's only one Cinderella she can just get around very quickly ;-)


----------



## themermaidgirl

Belle_91 said:


> Does anyone know Alice's height?



She's usually along the same lines as Tinkerbell and Wendy (who is usually a mutual Friend to Alice).
So I'd say 4'10-5'2 ish


----------



## Belle_91

Has anyone worked fur before? What's it like? Also, what's it like being a face character? 

My college doesn't offer credit for the Disney College Program, and I'm also a history major. However, it sounds like so much fun, and there is no where else on earth to get this kind of oppurtunity. Does it really look good on your resume even if working at Disney is sort of unrelated to your major? 

People who have gotten into the program-how much expirance did you have? I have done only a handful of shows-mainly high school and community theater so nothing fancy.


----------



## grlwonder

Belle_91 said:


> Has anyone worked fur before? What's it like? Also, what's it like being a face character?
> 
> My college doesn't offer credit for the Disney College Program, and I'm also a history major. However, it sounds like so much fun, and there is no where else on earth to get this kind of oppurtunity. Does it really look good on your resume even if working at Disney is sort of unrelated to your major?
> 
> People who have gotten into the program-how much expirance did you have? I have done only a handful of shows-mainly high school and community theater so nothing fancy.


 

I'm sure working doing the CP in general is great to have in your resume. Disney, being a huge corporation, is known everywhere and people are always impressed when they hear somone say that they worked for Disney. Like the CP website says, the CP is open to all majors, they have some listed there because those are the most common. I haven't done the program yet, but I know that the CP is something really big and it makes you stand out from others.


----------



## EEYORE :]

Hey has anyone been a fur character performer? Are the costumes really that hot to be in? I live in southern Louisiana so I'm used to hot humid climates, but I don't want to be miserable while down there...


----------



## Coster077

depends on the costume.  some are hotter than others


----------



## sanctumbarbosa

I could add your livejournal to my friend's list Berlioz? I want to get more information regarding the program for when I select to apply;  because you're looking in to a character role.


----------



## Belle_91

Coster077 said:


> depends on the costume.  some are hotter than others



In general though, what is it like to be fur and face? Is it fun to do both? I am mainly interested in hearing from people's expirances in fur. Is the heat stroke worth it to see the look on those little kiddies' faces lol?

Edit: I just read on a blog that you should take dance lessons before auditioning. Is the dance portion really that hard?


----------



## Berlioz70

sanctumbarbosa said:


> I could add your livejournal to my friend's list Berlioz? I want to get more information regarding the program for when I select to apply;  because you're looking in to a character role.



Sure!

You'll want to go back a couple years, I was a Character Performer in 2008 so the info is buried pretty deep now. Also, you should know that I do not talk about my performer experiences as they are considered confidential and part of Disney Character Integrity, so my blog is more focused on the CP and not my specific role.


----------



## Belle_91

Berlioz70 said:


> Sure!
> 
> You'll want to go back a couple years, I was a Character Performer in 2008 so the info is buried pretty deep now. Also, you should know that I do not talk about my performer experiences as they are considered confidential and part of Disney Character Integrity, so my blog is more focused on the CP and not my specific role.



Oh I'm sorry I had no idea. 

Can you at least tell me if you had fun or not, and if it's worth it. 

Thanks


----------



## themermaidgirl

Slightly off-topic to Disney, but Character Performer related.

I applied to work as a Character Performer (all Fuzzies) at our local theme park and was chosen! 

I'm going to be working with 5 friends : Snoopy, Charlie Brown, Lucy, Linus and Sally of the Peanuts comic fame!  It's only a seasonal position (like the park itself) but I'm so excited to begin working in late April!

One step closer to possible Disney friends!


----------



## swimmingneno

I have now officially read this entire thread! Ill be sticking around to answer some questions, I feel pretty confident 

While I am still in high school, I'm done growing which is nice 

Im Male 6 foot, so Im hoping to be Bert/princes (if I get face that is).

Just three questions:

1. What hight is Bert usually, he would be my top choice especially since he is out a lot lately 
2. For the prince's what is their usuall hair style pre-styling for the character? And are the princes out enough to feel like I have the same chances as a girl wanting to be a princess? (seeing as there are less guys auditioning usually)
3. Finally I see there are a lot auditions recently for male movers, are they really that desperate and is that a common thing for disney (like before a new parade or season?)


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

More of a general audition question regarding the "six month rule" : in the past they haven't specified that rule for the strictly lookalike auditions that take place biweekly. But for the newest batch posted, it's in big bold letters that applicants who have auditioned for ANY character role in the past six months are ineligible. But how can they really tell for the ones that are just face and, for most people, begin and end with an initial typecast? Just wondering!


----------



## Belle_91

So I was rereading this and I got to page 24 and I have some questions: 

What does it mean to be a friend. Like a friend of Pooh?

I saw the Goofster18 said that he was Goofy for his meeting a character at the parks? Can you do that or are you supposed to meet them? I was a little confused about what he did for that part. 

If you get a fur character can you then audition to be face once you're in Orlando? What if they aren't doing face where you audition? 

Thanks. This thread is oh so helpful!


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

Belle_91 said:


> So I was rereading this and I got to page 24 and I have some questions:
> 
> What does it mean to be a friend. Like a friend of Pooh?
> 
> I saw the Goofster18 said that he was Goofy for his meeting a character at the parks? Can you do that or are you supposed to meet them? I was a little confused about what he did for that part.
> 
> If you get a fur character can you then audition to be face once you're in Orlando? What if they aren't doing face where you audition?
> 
> Thanks. This thread is oh so helpful!



1- Being a friend means you are portraying the character. Saying you're "friends" with a character preserves the magic- since there's only one Pooh, one Belle, one Mickey, etc.

2- I don't know his exact interaction here, but if they say to meet a character you should meet the character as yourself, not as the character.

3- For the CP, I believe they are looking for everything at each audition, but I don't know the specifics of how it works with placing in face when you get to Orlando.


----------



## Frizzbird

Once you are in Oralndo and in Entertainment you can go to whats called a face line where you can be looked at for face. It is usually but not always held in conjuction with color coding audtions (which aren't really auditions I just can't think of the right word) where you re-audition to change your color code- it can go up or down.


----------



## Iris

Frizzbird said:


> Once you are in Oralndo and in Entertainment you can go to whats called a face line where you can be looked at for face. It is usually but not always held in conjuction with color coding audtions (which aren't really auditions I just can't think of the right word) where you re-audition to change your color code- it can go up or down.



Just curious...what would make your color code go down from the workshops?  Do you know if this has happened a lot or at all?  Or why?


----------



## Frizzbird

I have never been to a color code audition so I can't tell you for sure. If you stay in enterainment you have to do one yearly I believe. They have mandatory color codes to reflect the changes in your ability, so you may be better than your first audition, or you may be worse.

So say when you initially audition you are a dancer who has danced for years and takes classes every day. Your going to have amazing technique and you will probably score high in movement. But a year later you haven't taken any classes since you got to Orlando so maybe when you go to color codes (which btw are not coded by color anymore.. but I donno if the name has changed. lol), your movement score will have dropped. Thats just an example. I'm not sure how often it happens.


----------



## EEYORE :]

Hey! I have a question. If I don't pass the audition and don't receive an acceptance email before the audition, then am I still being considered for another role?


----------



## swimmingneno

swimmingneno said:


> I have now officially read this entire thread! Ill be sticking around to answer some questions, I feel pretty confident
> 
> While I am still in high school, I'm done growing which is nice
> 
> Im Male 6 foot, so Im hoping to be Bert/princes (if I get face that is).
> 
> Just three questions:
> 
> 1. What hight is Bert usually, he would be my top choice especially since he is out a lot lately
> 2. For the prince's what is their usuall hair style pre-styling for the character? And are the princes out enough to feel like I have the same chances as a girl wanting to be a princess? (seeing as there are less guys auditioning usually)
> 3. Finally I see there are a lot auditions recently for male movers, are they really that desperate and is that a common thing for disney (like before a new parade or season?)



^^Was just hoping someone would respond to this  ^^



			
				EEYORE :];40246428 said:
			
		

> Hey! I have a question. If I don't pass the audition and don't receive an acceptance email before the audition, then am I still being considered for another role?



Yes you are still being considered.


----------



## Berlioz70

swimmingneno said:


> 1. What hight is Bert usually, he would be my top choice especially since he is out a lot lately
> 2. For the prince's what is their usuall hair style pre-styling for the character? And are the princes out enough to feel like I have the same chances as a girl wanting to be a princess? (seeing as there are less guys auditioning usually)
> 3. Finally I see there are a lot auditions recently for male movers, are they really that desperate and is that a common thing for disney (like before a new parade or season?)



Bert only appears in the MK Parade and Fant! You would be in the correct height.

The hair will vary based on the prince, but just like the princesses, men wear wigs.

The only regularly appearing M&G Princes are Aladdin, Naveen, and Flynn. Charming also makes several non-M&G appearances. Philip and Snow Prince appear in shows/parades. Many guys are hoping for Prince just as girls for Princesses, they are not typically in high need for Princes.

Yes, they are ALWAYS looking for Male movers!! Especially Stilt Walkers (male) 5'8 and taller.


----------



## horseflye

Can anyone provide an average time frame for auditions?  Also, I plan on bringing my little sister down to Orlando with me--would she be able to come and stay in some kind of waiting room?

Thanks!


----------



## swimmingneno

Berlioz70 said:


> Bert only appears in the MK Parade and Fant! You would be in the correct height.
> 
> The hair will vary based on the prince, but just like the princesses, men wear wigs.
> 
> The only regularly appearing M&G Princes are Aladdin, Naveen, and Flynn. Charming also makes several non-M&G appearances. Philip and Snow Prince appear in shows/parades. Many guys are hoping for Prince just as girls for Princesses, they are not typically in high need for Princes.
> 
> Yes, they are ALWAYS looking for Male movers!! Especially Stilt Walkers (male) 5'8 and taller.



Thanks for the answers! I was fairly certain that most of the princes did not wear wigs, but looks like im wrong 
Since I know more about DL than WDW, thats one of the things that may be different.

Well looks like im in luck! Ive always wanted to be in the parades! It is pretty uncommon to get casted as a mover during a CP though, right?


----------



## forevvermore

Okay, so I know the height requirement for Alice is upto 5"2 but is there a slight buffer? after all she does wear heels...
I'm 5"4 and hope that one day I can go work at DLRP which I know does have slightly higher requirements but not by much, and I've always wanted to be Alice even though I've got hazel eyes and I'm a little over the limit


----------



## Berlioz70

swimmingneno said:


> Thanks for the answers! I was fairly certain that most of the princes did not wear wigs, but looks like im wrong
> Since I know more about DL than WDW, thats one of the things that may be different.
> 
> Well looks like im in luck! Ive always wanted to be in the parades! It is pretty uncommon to get casted as a mover during a CP though, right?



It was a change in January. So your memory is not wrong, just a recent update.

It's uncommon on your first CP, but for people on a second or third CP (or extension) have a much better chance.


----------



## kayti101

Berlioz70 said:


> I know that a lot of this information is spread throughout other threads - but I thought it might be nice to keep it all in one area with auditions coming up.
> 
> I have a couple questions about face characters - it sounds like everyone is just placed as princesses - what about villains or other characters? Are they just the same people?
> 
> I'm interested in Kim Possible (but I'm too tall), the step sisters Drizella and Anastasia - I think I could easily have the huge animated face they always have - as well as Cruella de Vil. Anyone know how they select these characters?
> 
> For those that may be new - keep in mind that heights are considered a Disney secret - so alumni are limited in what they can say, but many are super nice and will PM you information!



I did the 2010 fall advantage program and I auditioned in Orlando. I got pulled for Alice in wonderland. Its possible to get pulled for other things. 2 of my friends got pulled for peter pan and anastasia from cinderella. Others got pulled for Fawn the tinker bell fairy. I knew a snow white. There are tons of possibilities you can get pulled for. I reapplied and Im going to the minneapolis audition on the 22. Have you auditioned yet?


----------



## kayti101

forevvermore said:


> Okay, so I know the height requirement for Alice is upto 5"2 but is there a slight buffer? after all she does wear heels...
> I'm 5"4 and hope that one day I can go work at DLRP which I know does have slightly higher requirements but not by much, and I've always wanted to be Alice even though I've got hazel eyes and I'm a little over the limit



I was character performer for alice. I suggest at your audition shrinking a little bit or something. Flat hair. They dont make exceptions ever. I went with a friends to the Vidia audition and there was one girl who looked exactly like her but was .5 an inch too short. They told her she was perfect but they cut her. You can try though  You never know. My suggestion is straighten your hair and slump a little when they take your height


----------



## kayti101

horseflye said:


> Can anyone provide an average time frame for auditions?  Also, I plan on bringing my little sister down to Orlando with me--would she be able to come and stay in some kind of waiting room?
> 
> Thanks!



In orlando there is no waiting room. you can wait outside in the parking lot but friends and family are not allowed in. It took us about an hour to sign in and get the info, take our heigts..pictures etc. Then about 2 hours if you make it all the way through the dances and animation and depending on if you get pulled for face or not it takes longer. It took me about 4 hours total. Your gonna want to get there early though. There will be a line  Its so much fun though! Good luck!


----------



## kayti101

EEYORE :];40246428 said:
			
		

> Hey! I have a question. If I don't pass the audition and don't receive an acceptance email before the audition, then am I still being considered for another role?



Yes dont worry, you still will be cosidered for another role. On my first program they gave me a role before I auditioned because orlando was the last to audition but alot of times they wont give you your acceptance till later in case you do pass the auditions its just easier to not place you then to have to send someone else to that location. If that makes any sense. It will make perfect sense once your down there. DCP is amazing.


----------



## horseflye

Thanks Kayti!


----------



## EEYORE :]

Thanks so much!
Does anyone know if there is a waiting room for people at the Atlanta audition? Also since this is for CP and not full time, do we still need a headshot?


----------



## Berlioz70

kayti101 said:


> Have you auditioned yet?



LOL - yes. I auditioned three years ago and was a Character Performer in 2008. This thread has been around for a long time! 



			
				EEYORE :];40294757 said:
			
		

> Also since this is for CP and not full time, do we still need a headshot?



Nope, no headshot needed. Even FT do not need headshots; they take their own.


----------



## horseflye

Any tips for a Pixie Hollow hopeful?


----------



## Kayla0929

All those auditioning this week and next - BREAK A LEG!


----------



## whylime713

Hey, I am so sorry if this has been answered before, but I already had my phone interview for the college program, and the audition wasn't mentioned. Am I still allowed to audition, or is there some list or something I need to be on?
Thanks!


----------



## starfish89

Whew! finished reading them all!

Question about after the auditions: how much do you find out? I know they notify you in like 3 weeks, but do they just say you are a character in "x" height range? Is there any way to know what characters (in that height range of course) you will be friends with or do you just find that out when you start your CP?

do they have you in mind for specific characters if they pass you at the audition? Or do you get assessed again during your training, and then they tell you who you will be friends with?


----------



## Frizzbird

When you get your notification I believe it says Character Performer- x range. I know if you were being considered for face it used to say PFLA but I'm not sure if it is still like that. I assume so. You are able to be friends with anyone in your height range. When you get to Orlando during traning and any time you are asked to be friends with a character you have never been friends with before you will be fitted for that friend. If you and the character fit together, you are approved to be friends with them. 

As for the second question there is no real way to know. I would assume if they look at you for face they are considering you for a certian character but as for fur I would assume its just you in a height range not a specific character


----------



## Berlioz70

whylime713 said:


> Hey, I am so sorry if this has been answered before, but I already had my phone interview for the college program, and the audition wasn't mentioned. Am I still allowed to audition, or is there some list or something I need to be on?
> Thanks!



The Disney Answer -

Did you indicate Character Performer on your role checklist? Technically, you should be invited to the audition, based on your interview.

Honest Answer -

Just show up, you'll be fine. Tons of people do. If Entertainment wants you, they'll work it out on their end.


----------



## r1009t

Frizzbird said:


> You are able to be friends with anyone in your height range. When you get to Orlando during traning and any time you are asked to be friends with a character you have never been friends with before you will be fitted for that friend. If you and the character fit together, you are approved to be friends with them.



I'm a little confused by this... Are you saying that you'll be placed in a height range and you could get approved in more specialty type characters? (like Mrs. Incredible- characters that require a very specific body type.)


----------



## Frizzbird

r1009t said:


> I'm a little confused by this... Are you saying that you'll be placed in a height range and you could get approved in more specialty type characters? (like Mrs. Incredible- characters that require a very specific body type.)



Your approved or disapproved in all characters. So if you are Mouse height and your to tall to hang out with Donald, disapproved. If your feet are to big for Minnie's shoes, disapproved. If you simply don't look right in a friend's clothes, disapproved. You are placed in a height range and then for every character you are ever friends with you must be approved to hang out with them.


----------



## Belle_91

So, if I understand this right, once your in the program and maybe down in WDW you can request to be friends with a character. Example: IF they assigned you to be friends with Minnie, can you ask to be friends with Alice? Thanks


----------



## Berlioz70

Belle_91 said:


> So, if I understand this right, once your in the program and maybe down in WDW you can request to be friends with a character. Example: IF they assigned you to be friends with Minnie, can you ask to be friends with Alice? Thanks



No, not quite.

Height ranges are already set, you will automatically be approved in those characters in that specific range. However, there are certain characters that may require an additional fitting. These characters are already in your range, nothing you can request extra. Sometimes they'll schedule a fitting, other times you may get fit during other shifts.

Face characters are not related to this process at all.


----------



## Iris

Frizzbird said:


> If you simply don't look right in a friend's clothes, disapproved.





This just made me smile


----------



## Kayla0929

So I was wondering...being in such a competitive height for fur (5'6-5'8), how much does a lack of dance training hurt me? Most of the people who I know that got character performer in this range have VERY strong backgrounds. I quit in 6th grade so I lack all proper technique and flexibility, but I have experience with learning musical, cheer, and other basic choreography so I can keep up.  It just takes me a little longer to nail it.  How much does this factor into being pulled?  I know there's a dance score and animation score and of course they judge the face, but...without a strong background in dance...is it a dealbreaker with so much competition?  Opinions, judgements, experiences, and criticisms are all welcome.


----------



## EEYORE :]

Yea, I was wondering how long you have to learn the dance? Like do you have like a minute to nail it or more time? Thanks!


----------



## mousefan2322

You dont have a lot of time to learn the dance!! This is how my audition went:  they taught the first 4 counts of eight, then they told us specific information on how the arms should be moving/looking, after that they made us do it with the music twice. Then you get to do the next 4 counts of eights, same dynamic first the feet then the arms, and after that two or three times alltogether with the music. Then they start auditioning people by groups. First they make you do the improv excercise and then you dance. You do this twice (or at least in my audition they did that!) After that you just stand there and they look at you for a while. Then they do the first cut. They had us do it all over again and  made a second cut. After the second cut, they measured us once more, and took pictures of us. We wore a wig cap so that they could see our face.  Finally they made us do the whole routine once more, this time they videotaped it. Some people where asked to stay, they were taught a much more complicated routine and then they had some time to improvise. It was really fun and had a great time!


----------



## EEYORE :]

mousefan2322 said:


> You dont have a lot of time to learn the dance!! This is how my audition went:  they taught the first 4 counts of eight, then they told us specific information on how the arms should be moving/looking, after that they made us do it with the music twice. Then you get to do the next 4 counts of eights, same dynamic first the feet then the arms, and after that two or three times alltogether with the music. Then they start auditioning people by groups. First they make you do the improv excercise and then you dance. You do this twice (or at least in my audition they did that!) After that you just stand there and they look at you for a while. Then they do the first cut. They had us do it all over again and  made a second cut. After the second cut, they measured us once more, and took pictures of us. We wore a wig cap so that they could see our face.  Finally they made us do the whole routine once more, this time they videotaped it. Some people where asked to stay, they were taught a much more complicated routine and then they had some time to improvise. It was really fun and had a great time!



Goodness. I'm not so much worried about the dancing (15 yrs experience); it's the animation part. I feel like i'll be so nervous that I won't do my best! What improv did you do? I've been going over scenarios in my head and thinking of what I'll do..


----------



## kenziekinz09

Made it through the audition. So tired. Will blog about it at some point, but not tonight. lol


----------



## r1009t

kenziekinz09 said:


> Made it through the audition. So tired. Will blog about it at some point, but not tonight. lol



Congrats  Did they pull for face at your audition or take any extra pictures?


----------



## KCMiller

My DD21 will be at the Pittsburgh audition tomorrow, and I have a question.  She's between 5'11" and 6', so we're wondering what she's even going to be considered for?  Are there any face characters she can be friends with, or just fur?  

Thanks!

KC


----------



## kenziekinz09

I went to Philly, there were so many people that they didn't do any extra pictures or videotaping. My mother said some girls said they had been possibly pulled for princess.


----------



## r1009t

For anyone who's been to an audition for the fall 2011 cp, what's the animation been? I heard about some sort of tree thing, but was curious if they were doing that specific animation at all of the cities or doing different ones. Thanks!


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

oops.


----------



## Belle_91

I talked to my university about Disney's CP program and I get absolutely no credit  My biggest fear is that I will get down there and all of my money will go to housing (I want to live in Chatham) and food. Can your money? Everyone I've talked to said that they spent it all...however, I am a professional scrooge. Anyways, is it possible to put like 15 or 20 bucks aside a week without having to work overtime?


----------



## Scully12

Belle_91 said:


> I talked to my university about Disney's CP program and I get absolutely no credit  My biggest fear is that I will get down there and all of my money will go to housing (I want to live in Chatham) and food. Can your money? Everyone I've talked to said that they spent it all...however, I am a professional scrooge. Anyways, is it possible to put like 15 or 20 bucks aside a week without having to work overtime?



It's very possible!! You can save way more than just $15 a paycheck. When I actually tried to save money it was easy. I left the program with over a thousand dollars in my bank account with I guess is a spectacular feat for CPers My biggest piece of advice? Don't buy your lunch/dinner or go out to eat all the time! Pack your lunch for work and make dinner when you aren't at work. If you're hanging out in the parks for the day take snacks/lunch with you. 

You just need to be aware of your money and what you are buying. I honestly don't know how people are SO broke living down there. I didn't find that was 
the case at all...I wasn't 21 though so I couldn't spend all my money on alcohol...

p.s. I also didn't get any credit at all and it was still well worth it!


----------



## Frizzbird

I totally agree with Scully! You can save and not be broke the whole time. I went down with a little nest egg (about 1,000 saved just for the cp) and while I'm not sure I added to it I maintained it the whole time and went down with the same ammount I went with. Scully's tips are spot on. I always brought my lunch, mainly because it saved time and I could actually eat at work rather than waiting in line. I also cooked dinner for myself (hot dogs and pizza rolls, not real food. lol). I went out occasionally but not a ton and I didn't go downtown/citywalk and buy drinks at clubs. Those things definitly saved me money. If you do that and don't buy everything in sight (resist the urge, its a pain to get it all back home at the end), then you will be fine and can save.


----------



## Belle_91

Thanks!! My counselor person made it seem impossible! Like there was no way lol. Can you buy dinners (mirowavable stuff) at stores nearby-there's a big possibility I wont be bringing my car so if these stores are in walking distance that would be helpful. I have a friend who works down there and she said something about a cafeteria? Maybe I heard her wrong. 

Also, what are ya'll's majors. I'm history lol which has NOTHING to do with being a character lol


----------



## themermaidgirl

Belle_91 said:


> Thanks!! My counselor person made it seem impossible! Like there was no way lol. Can you buy dinners (mirowavable stuff) at stores nearby-there's a big possibility I wont be bringing my car so if these stores are in walking distance that would be helpful. I have a friend who works down there and she said something about a cafeteria? Maybe I heard her wrong.
> 
> Also, what are ya'll's majors. I'm history lol which has NOTHING to do with being a character lol



Hmm, while they are convenient, microwaveable dinners aren't very good for you, and actually can get very pricey in the long run, depending on the ones you buy.  The sodium in those things are outrageous!


----------



## t-ho

Belle_91 said:


> Thanks!! My counselor person made it seem impossible! Like there was no way lol. Can you buy dinners (mirowavable stuff) at stores nearby-there's a big possibility I wont be bringing my car so if these stores are in walking distance that would be helpful. I have a friend who works down there and she said something about a cafeteria? Maybe I heard her wrong.
> 
> Also, what are ya'll's majors. I'm history lol which has NOTHING to do with being a character lol



Please don't only eat microwaved stuff! haha. I only say this because making some spaghetti or rice will last you 2-3 meals and be way better and cheaper. There is a bus to Wal Mart. It's often packed. Go early or late. Or be better than Wal Mart ( because it's just gross lol) and shop at Publix. Don't let people fool you into thinking it's more expensive. They have BOGO deals that are perfect. Pasta Sauce and Crackers and all the foods college kids like. And the sales change week to week. It's much closer than Wal Mart. You could walk in 10-15 minutes. You just can't buy more than you can carry for that long. Or you can drive with me. haha. When's your arrival date? 

I don't know what your pal meant by cafeteria, but there is one in Hollywood Studios that does have real food for not too much money. It's big on pizza. 

I still recommend healthier food, not only for the obvious, but because you need to get through looooong Disney work days. And if you work outside or something...yeesh.

An average CP meal for me was: toast and coffee for breakfast, salad and crackers for lunch ( ruined by the free soda you get working in QSR ) spaghetti for dinner and the occasional chocolate trinity ice cream from Publix.


Sorry I wrote a novel. lol. My major is still up fro grabs, but I'm leaning towards geography, which also has nothing to do with being a disney character performer.


----------



## OCgirl

I'm sure it has been posted someplace, but I can't seem to find how long it takes for disney to get back to you on if you get to be a character or not. Do they tell you right on the spot, or do they take a few weeks? If so, how do you know what character(s) you will be? I am interested in being a character, with everyone else!


----------



## Frizzbird

I believe people have said that it is 3-4 weeks. I'm pretty sure thats what they said last time I auditioned. First time I auditioned I got a response via letter and the second time via email. So it can come either way. And who you are friends with is based on height.


----------



## Joanna71985

You won't find out the characters you will be "friends" with until you are in training. However, if you know your Disney Height, it's easy to guess some of them


----------



## Belle_91

If you fit the height range, can you ask to be a character? I really would like to be Alice/Wendy aka someone in face lol - I'm around 5 and 5 foot one, but I'm afriad they wont look at face at my audition. I'm planning on auditioning in Nashville or Atlanta.

Also, if applying for the CP program, do you have to put down a second choice for a job opportunity? I kinda just want to be a character, and am not interested in getting anything else. However, I'm afriad it'll look bad just requesting to be a character/mark being a character and not putting down ride attendant or something.


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

Belle_91 said:


> If you fit the height range, can you ask to be a character? I really would like to be Alice/Wendy aka someone in face lol - I'm around 5 and 5 foot one, but I'm afriad they wont look at face at my audition. I'm planning on auditioning in Nashville or Atlanta.
> 
> Also, if applying for the CP program, do you have to put down a second choice for a job opportunity? I kinda just want to be a character, and am not interested in getting anything else. However, I'm afriad it'll look bad just requesting to be a character/mark being a character and not putting down ride attendant or something.



I'm not sure about the first question- although I don't think you can ask. They put you where they think is right. I've heard of someone who thought they were a shoe-in for one character and were placed as an entirely different character they never expected.

You can just put Performer. There was a girl at my audition in Pittsburgh who said she only put performer and would only go if she got performer. You just won't know if you're going until after the audition. I'm not sure if it looks bad or not, though.


----------



## Joanna71985

Belle_91 said:


> If you fit the height range, can you ask to be a character? I really would like to be Alice/Wendy aka someone in face lol - I'm around 5 and 5 foot one, but I'm afriad they wont look at face at my audition. I'm planning on auditioning in Nashville or Atlanta.
> 
> Also, if applying for the CP program, do you have to put down a second choice for a job opportunity? I kinda just want to be a character, and am not interested in getting anything else. However, I'm afriad it'll look bad just requesting to be a character/mark being a character and not putting down ride attendant or something.



No unfortunately. You can't ask to be a character (especially face). That will be decided by Disney.

And no, you don't have to pick any other roles. However, you'll have to wait until after the audition to find out if you were accepted.


----------



## Kayla0929

So I was just told that there are auditions open to ALL CPs for face during the programs.  I wanted to verify this with some vets and also to ask if this is common or did it just happen this time because they had a lot of openings?


----------



## Frizzbird

I assume you are probably hearing about the audition on Wednesday which is the current cp extension audition. If that is the case then yes they will most likely look for face characters at that audition and that is normal. Outside of that I don't think there are any other CP face auditions.


----------



## Kayla0929

Yeah, that's what I thought, but I was told that by a current cast member that there was one in february for face for the current term that was open to all CPs.  I know of one cast member from attractions who went.  I thought it might have been an extension but they said no.  So...I dunno.  Is it rare?  is it misinformation?  I dunno, but I'd sure like to find out...I know whatever role you get you stick with, no transfers, which is fine by me because I'm very excited about attractions!  BUT it'd sure be nice to have another opportunity to get into entertianment.


----------



## Iris

On February 9, 2011 there was a special Female Entertainment audition that was open to the CPs.  Several of the Spring 2011 CPs received an email informing them of the audition and even though some of them had recently auditioned in the fall (less than 6 months) they were able to attend the special Feb. Audition.

Not sure if this is very common or not.  I am pretty sure a lot of that was based on labor needs and perhaps some spots needed to be filled.

They did not have this sort of audition during the Fall 2010 program.


----------



## Frizzbird

It sounds like it was a special audition based on need. Generally CPs can only attend the extension audition but as with the one if February if they need people they will open it up to everyone.


----------



## r1009t

What are the best and worst cities to audition for the cp? And by best and worst I mean which are the most crowded and the least- I would think that the less-crowded the audition the better likilhood you won't get cut first round.


----------



## t-ho

r1009t said:


> What are the best and worst cities to audition for the cp? And by best and worst I mean which are the most crowded and the least- I would think that the less-crowded the audition the better likilhood you won't get cut first round.



I've only ever auditioned in Orlando and there were 300 people there at the audition today.


----------



## horseflye

Ah T-Ho!
Wasn't that insane?  I was there, too.  How'd your's go?


----------



## t-ho

horseflye said:


> Ah T-Ho!
> Wasn't that insane?  I was there, too.  How'd your's go?



Oh, I think I saw you. There were 2 people who looked like your profile picture, lol. I got cut after the first round, just like every other time. Which means they don't need any small people. How'd you do? And what was your Disney height? I shrunk apparently.


----------



## horseflye

Aw, you saw me!? (I was wearing braids  and a bright pink Eeyore shirt :O) )  I looked for you--but to no avail.  

I was cut after round 1, too.  I measured at 62.5.

Darn!!! I REALLY wanted to "be friends" with one of the fairies.


----------



## t-ho

horseflye said:


> Aw, you saw me!? (I was wearing braids  and a bright pink Eeyore shirt :O) )  I looked for you--but to no avail.
> 
> I was cut after round 1, too.  I measured at 62.5.
> 
> Darn!!! I REALLY wanted to "be friends" with one of the fairies.




Yea, I remember that shirt. Was your number between 121-180? and did you leave in a taxi? Because I was in that group and saw someone like you entering a taxi. 
I'd like to be a fairy too, but I don't have the body type, even though I measured at 58 inches! I could SO be a mouse or duck though. There's always end of season auditions for when we are down as CPs. You have attractions right? That should prove just as fun as a performer.


----------



## Frizzbird

t-ho said:


> Oh, I think I saw you. There were 2 people who looked like your profile picture, lol. I got cut after the first round, just like every other time. Which means they don't need any small people. How'd you do? And what was your Disney height? I shrunk apparently.



opps. you already answered my question. nvm.


----------



## houseofmouse89

they "shrunk" me too- almost a whole inch!  i got kept and taped for the end, but STILL. i want to be "taller."


----------



## horseflye

Ah, yea, that was me in the taxi--flew down from Jersey (Eeek!) so I didn't have a car and the AK bus doesn't get close enough...

Congrats on your audition Houseofmouse...hope you make it!

So T-Ho, will they send us a confirmation letter that we didn't get a role, or is it a "silent" rejection?  I'd just like some closure....


----------



## InPerfectClouds

Hey! I'm a current CP on my 2nd program right now, working ODF at DHS. I went to yesterday's auditions for a potential extension into Entertainment. 

I made the first cuts. After that is where we took our headshots and filled out the supplementary applications. Then we learned the more complicated dance routine, and had to perform 2 animations. Afterwards, we were split up by groups of 6 to perform the combination for the casting directors. The cuts made at that point *appeared* to be solely for parade performers. I'm not positive - I've never been to auditions at Disney ((or auditioned for anything, ever)) so I might be wrong.

I think at this point in the process, I wait until my extension application comes back. Since Entertainment trumps everything else I applied to extend into, if my extension comes back as "Character Performer," then I passed, if it comes back as anything else, I got cut. In my last CP, for friends of mine who went to auditions, that was the process, so I'm assuming it's the same. 

After 2nd cuts, there were Cast Members telling us to look for our extension statuses online when they come out to check.

Good luck to everyone else in the waiting pool.

I'm 60.5" and can't dance to save my life. So we'll see!


----------



## horseflye

Ooooh, Clouds, that's great news.  I hope you get something!


----------



## Dreamstuff

Pixie dust to all of you auditioning people regardless of whether you got cut or not. On the bright side you're still going to Disney World


----------



## aznshents

I've just popped in to say that I know what I want to do after I graduate, and that is be in Entertainment for Walt Disney World. I'm a current CP and many of my Entertainment friends right now have been telling me that I would be PERFECT for Entertainment- always bubbly, energetic, dancey, and happy. 

So I really hope after I graduate, I'll pass the audition for my post-college CP.

Then audition and be accepted for an extension.

Then part-time.

And full-time.

Gulp.


----------



## Krystalynn

Does anyone know when Disney World will do atmosphere character auditions again? All I keep seeing is face characters!


----------



## aduck126

t-ho said:


> I've only ever auditioned in Orlando and there were 300 people there at the audition today.



THATS INSANE! I was thinking about going to the auditions because I have always wanted to be a character, but I can't dance and i feel like my facial features are too dominant to be a face character (thanks to my italian mom and dad for my giant nose) and with a pool of so many people to choose from there is no way they would pick me. I had no idea they were so competitive!


----------



## FairyPiranha

Hello!

My name is Hev, I'm 16 and I'm looking forward to the future!  I'm 4'10 1/2 so I'm hoping that when I audition in 2013+ they still need my height. Anyways, Has anyone here ever attended a regular equity audition? if so, what was it like? I was thinking that I could audition if I ended up liking the CP. Oh and I know I might not get Face Character like I want, But I look like I'm younger, cept for my ****s (34DD x.x) so I'm hoping that once I get older either I love them or grow. Not that I'm expecting to grow, the doctors don't think I will. But thats okay : I'm happy being short.

Anyways yeah, Have a Magical Day!

Thanks,
Hev


----------



## progroupie

Equity auditions are for dancers/singers/actors, you're probably interested in just regular character auditions.

They'll practically always need your height because you're right in the middle of the most needed height range because it includes Mickey, Minnie and Donald. 

Tinkerbell is currently the only face character in your height range. 

To be honest, your chest has the potential to be a problem. I never had that issue being flat chested myself, but some girls couldn't fit into certain costumes because of it. It can limit you but it certainly shouldn't be something that's going to prevent you from being a character in general.


----------



## beautybutafunnygirl

FairyPiranha said:


> Hello!
> 
> My name is Hev, I'm 16 and I'm looking forward to the future!  I'm 4'10 1/2 so I'm hoping that when I audition in 2013+ they still need my height. Anyways, Has anyone here ever attended a regular equity audition? if so, what was it like? I was thinking that I could audition if I ended up liking the CP. Oh and I know I might not get Face Character like I want, But I look like I'm younger, cept for my ****s (34DD x.x) so I'm hoping that once I get older either I love them or grow. Not that I'm expecting to grow, the doctors don't think I will. But thats okay : I'm happy being short.
> 
> Anyways yeah, Have a Magical Day!
> 
> Thanks,
> Hev



Just a note about equity auditions- I'm assuming (because you're 16) that you're not an Equity member (if you are, CONGRATS!). My big sis was a musical theatre major and now has her SAG and Equity cards, and according to her, going to Equity auditions when you're not an Equity member or an Equity membership candidate (meaning you're building up equity points to join) is a HUGE waste of your time. At least in NY, unions mandate that casting directors allow non-Equity auditionees to sign up, but it's highly unlikely that you'll actually be seen. 

First, Equity actors get to sign up for time slots. If all the time slots are filled, straggler Equity actors get put on an a waitlist. If there are time slots still open when Equity is done, then Equity membership candidates get assigned to them. Otherwise, they get put on their own waitlist, so that in the event the casting directors get through all the Equity people, they can be seen. Then there's another waitlist for non-Equity actors; you'll only get pulled from this waitlist if ALL Equity AND Equity membership candidates get seen, and in order to be eligible for one of these time slots you have to wait at the audition _all day_.


----------



## FairyPiranha

I am not currently a member of any unions, but is there any way you could elaborate on the union? like how to join and such? I don't really get how it works, I mean I understand a union from school but how does an acting and theatre one work?




progroupie said:


> Equity auditions are for dancers/singers/actors, you're probably interested in just regular character auditions.
> 
> They'll practically always need your height because you're right in the middle of the most needed height range because it includes Mickey, Minnie and Donald.
> 
> Tinkerbell is currently the only face character in your height range.
> 
> To be honest, your chest has the potential to be a problem. I never had that issue being flat chested myself, but some girls couldn't fit into certain costumes because of it. It can limit you but it certainly shouldn't be something that's going to prevent you from being a character in general.



I want to be a singer for disney, I have a very good voice (not coming off as vain, but if I don't believe in it then I'm not respecting a gift I was given) and I would love to be in some of the shows, my height could be an issue, but I spoke to my Musical Theatre coach who was in the Producers, and she said that from her understanding that the ariel you see on the stage can be just about any height, it is all about the acting and the singing. And also from what I understand, Tinkerbell is busty? I might be wrong but I've seen a few pics of girls who play her that have similar looking everything. I have to say though, I think I could pull off Minnie  I'm just generally excited. I have been diagnosed with a HORRRIBBLLE case of Senioritis.


----------



## progroupie

I don't know much about the unions but I do think Disney will assist you in becoming a member, you don't need to be a member to audition. 

In theory Ariel could be any height when she has her fins on but Disney still follows their height requirements. It's unfortunate for us shorter girls, but that's how they do it, they even made the fairies tall except for Tinkerbell.

But on the bright side you have a few years and who knows what shows or parades or characters they'll have by the time you get there.


----------



## beautybutafunnygirl

FairyPiranha said:


> I am not currently a member of any unions, but is there any way you could elaborate on the union? like how to join and such? I don't really get how it works, I mean I understand a union from school but how does an acting and theatre one work?.



I'm sure your musical theatre coach can tell you more about it, but here's a crash course: Actor's Equity is a big union for professional performers. If a professional theatre wants to employ Equity members, they have to adhere to certain standards set by the union (providing the actors with clean costumes, reasonable pay and rehearsal hours, etc). Theaters are willing to do this because Equity actors are the best of the best, and once you've joined Equity, you're forbidden to act in non-Equity shows (meaning all community theatre). There are two ways to join:

1. Most people do it this way- Traditionally, to get your Equity card you need to get a certain number of "points," and the only way you can get them is to be cast in shows in professional theaters that are pre-approved by Equity to give you points. You get different points based on your role- lead actress in an Equity-point-earning theater production will get you a zillion points, member of the chorus less so. Once you're in the process of earning your points you become an "Equity membership candidate" and get all sorts of cool privileges.

2. Besides the Equity point-earning theaters, there are actual Equity theaters, which can only hire Equity actors. You CAN audition for these shows as a non-Equity actor. If you get cast (it's hard, but possible), the theater sponsors you to basically bypass the point system and you immediately get your card so that you can be in that show. I think Disney is one of these shows. 

My final point would just be to keep in mind that this is all hugely competitive, and that people who go to college and grad school studying musical theatre and vocal performance often wait for 10 or 15 years before they have enough points to join Equity. It's the serious big time of professional actors. Don't let it all scare you away, though. If it's your absolute dream to sing for Disney then just focus 100% on your training, show up to auditions and show them you're perfect for it. Good luck!


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

The Walt Disney World Equity role auditions aren't held the same way as Equity auditions in NYC and around the country. The auditions are open to everyone, but they state that if you get the role you are covered under AEA. I went to one of the Singer auditions before and I am not Equity. 

From Disneyauditions.com: "Performers employed by the Walt Disney World Resort are covered under the terms and conditions of a collective bargaining agreement with Actors' Equity Association."


----------



## beautybutafunnygirl

bellaDisneydncr said:


> The Walt Disney World Equity role auditions aren't held the same way as Equity auditions in NYC and around the country. The auditions are open to everyone, but they state that if you get the role you are covered under AEA. I went to one of the Singer auditions before and I am not Equity.
> 
> From Disneyauditions.com: "Performers employed by the Walt Disney World Resort are covered under the terms and conditions of a collective bargaining agreement with Actors' Equity Association."



From my understanding that's exactly how Equity role auditions are held around the country...


----------



## Minnie328

Hi everyone!

I posted on this thread a loooong time ago, which subscribed me to it, and I creep on it a lot without posting. haha. 

Anyways, I was on the Disney Auditions site last night when I looked and it said that Rapunzel was 5'4"-5'7" and "Disney Princes and Princesses, including Cinderella, Aurora, Belle, Ariel, Snow White, Prince Charming, Prince Eric, Aladdin. Females: 5'3" - 5'7"; Males: 5'10" - 6'2" " 

When did princesses become 5'3"?!?!? I'm 5'3", so I'm so excited, but wondering when this happened! Who else is 5'3"??


----------



## kamik86

Minnie328 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I posted on this thread a loooong time ago, which subscribed me to it, and I creep on it a lot without posting. haha.
> 
> Anyways, I was on the Disney Auditions site last night when I looked and it said that Rapunzel was 5'4"-5'7" and "Disney Princes and Princesses, including Cinderella, Aurora, Belle, Ariel, Snow White, Prince Charming, Prince Eric, Aladdin. Females: 5'3" - 5'7"; Males: 5'10" - 6'2" "
> 
> When did princesses become 5'3"?!?!? I'm 5'3", so I'm so excited, but wondering when this happened! Who else is 5'3"??



I'm guessing Belle. When I went last and met Belle I think she was shorter then me and I'm 5'4" so unless it was just a different in shoes she may be 5'3"


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

beautybutafunnygirl said:


> From my understanding that's exactly how Equity role auditions are held around the country...



There are some auditions that are only for members of AEA. At those you have to already be a member- and sometimes sign up for a time (as I now see you posted). I just wanted to clarify that the ones listed on disneyauditions weren't like that. You don't have to sign up for a time and everyone will be seen- no matter if they are AEA or not.


----------



## kacaju

Do they ever do cross auditions? Like if you audition in NY for the cruise line, would they pull you and say...hey we don't need you for the crise, but we can use you in FL? Or anywhere else?


----------



## theatregrl04

kamik86 said:


> I'm guessing Belle. When I went last and met Belle I think she was shorter then me and I'm 5'4" so unless it was just a different in shoes she may be 5'3"



Thats interesting...when I met Belle this past summer she was about my height. I am 5'8"... and it gave me a tiny bit of hope!! Though I assume she was wearing heels so she was probably 5'7" ish.


----------



## Joanna71985

I want to say they don't


----------



## progroupie

kacaju said:


> Do they ever do cross auditions? Like if you audition in NY for the cruise line, would they pull you and say...hey we don't need you for the crise, but we can use you in FL? Or anywhere else?


Not to my knowledge but I have seen them schedule the auditions on the same day just at different times so you could attend both. especially the out of town auditions.

Also the 6 month rule doesn't apply to the different parks. You can even be employed at Disney World and then audition for the cruiseline or one of the other parks. 

I've never known anyone to be pulled for another park or the cruiseline, but I do know people who were "strongly encouraged" to attend an audition. As in casting liked them for another park so they told them to audition, but they didn't pull them without the seperate audition.


----------



## *idreamofdisney*

is it possible to be cast as a face performer if you have tattooes, but the tattooes would be covered by the costume?


----------



## progroupie

Yeah, they'll want to know about them anyway but it isn't typically a problem.


----------



## ipodluvr287

progroupie said:


> I don't know much about the unions but I do think Disney will assist you in becoming a member, you don't need to be a member to audition.
> 
> In theory Ariel could be any height when she has her fins on but Disney still follows their height requirements. It's unfortunate for us shorter girls, but that's how they do it, they even made the fairies tall except for Tinkerbell.
> 
> But on the bright side you have a few years and who knows what shows or parades or characters they'll have by the time you get there.



She's talking about Ariel in Voyage of the Little Mermaid. She's typically shorter than normal Ariels. She's usually around 5'1-5'4.



beautybutafunnygirl said:


> From my understanding that's exactly how Equity role auditions are held around the country...



For Disney Equity auditions you don't have to already be a member, they'll make you one if you get the job, so anyone can audition.



Minnie328 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I posted on this thread a loooong time ago, which subscribed me to it, and I creep on it a lot without posting. haha.
> 
> Anyways, I was on the Disney Auditions site last night when I looked and it said that Rapunzel was 5'4"-5'7" and "Disney Princes and Princesses, including Cinderella, Aurora, Belle, Ariel, Snow White, Prince Charming, Prince Eric, Aladdin. Females: 5'3" - 5'7"; Males: 5'10" - 6'2" "
> 
> When did princesses become 5'3"?!?!? I'm 5'3", so I'm so excited, but wondering when this happened! Who else is 5'3"??


This is typically for Jasmine and Snow White. they're both typically shorter.



theatregrl04 said:


> Thats interesting...when I met Belle this past summer she was about my height. I am 5'8"... and it gave me a tiny bit of hope!! Though I assume she was wearing heels so she was probably 5'7" ish.


Some of the princesses can be a bit taller, around 5'7-5'8. This usually applies to Aurora and yellow dress Belle. And yes they have a heel that's about 1 inch high.



*idreamofdisney* said:


> is it possible to be cast as a face performer if you have tattooes, but the tattooes would be covered by the costume?



Yes, as long as they can't be seen and the costume covers them.


----------



## r1009t

So I'm planning on auditioning for the spring 2012 cp and really wanted to do a 'practice audition' at one of the bi-weekly auditions where I would get to do the animation and dance portion of the audition. However if I did one I'd run into trouble with the 6 month rule... So my question is do they keep track of how often you audition? Or does the 6 month rule not count with the cp audition?


----------



## princessemily21

r1009t said:


> So I'm planning on auditioning for the spring 2012 cp and really wanted to do a 'practice audition' at one of the bi-weekly auditions where I would get to do the animation and dance portion of the audition. However if I did one I'd run into trouble with the 6 month rule... So my question is do they keep track of how often you audition? Or does the 6 month rule not count with the cp audition?



For a character performer audition newbie, could someone please explain these biweekly auditions to me? Forgive me if it's posted somewhere else in this thread... it's really long!

At about 5'6.5" I'm directly within the princess height range! I don't think I have the grace (or the face) for it, but I might audition just for giggles. Maybe I'll realize my childhood (yeah, okay and current) fantasy to be Belle... or friends with Belle.


----------



## ipodluvr287

princessemily21 said:


> For a character performer audition newbie, could someone please explain these biweekly auditions to me? Forgive me if it's posted somewhere else in this thread... it's really long!
> 
> At about 5'6.5" I'm directly within the princess height range! I don't think I have the grace (or the face) for it, but I might audition just for giggles. Maybe I'll realize my childhood (yeah, okay and current) fantasy to be Belle... or friends with Belle.



Walt Disney World has bi-weekly auditions often because they are almost always in need of people for different parts of the entertainment department. They're held in a rehearsal facility near Animal Kingdom. If you audition once and don't make it, you have to wait 6 months before you can audition again. Haha you never know, they could pick you!


----------



## ipodluvr287

r1009t said:


> So I'm planning on auditioning for the spring 2012 cp and really wanted to do a 'practice audition' at one of the bi-weekly auditions where I would get to do the animation and dance portion of the audition. However if I did one I'd run into trouble with the 6 month rule... So my question is do they keep track of how often you audition? Or does the 6 month rule not count with the cp audition?



I don't think it counts for the CP, but someone please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## progroupie

The 6 month rule still counts for CP's unless it's some kind of special audition held during a CP program or something out of the ordinary where they announce otherwise.

Disney Cruise Line auditions don't count as part of the 6 month rule so maybe look into that? They're slightly different but it would still be good experiance. They aren't held as often though. Same for the overseas parks and Disneyland, they're all seperate entities as far as auditions and the 6 month rule goes.


----------



## Berlioz70

r1009t said:


> So I'm planning on auditioning for the spring 2012 cp and really wanted to do a 'practice audition' at one of the bi-weekly auditions where I would get to do the animation and dance portion of the audition. However if I did one I'd run into trouble with the 6 month rule... So my question is do they keep track of how often you audition? Or does the 6 month rule not count with the cp audition?



I do not believe the CP counts within the same guidelines as 6 months. CP - you can audition once a season, which is less than 6 months from the fall to spring auditions.

I'm guessing you could do the regular audition, then the CP one in the fall. Technically, they are looking for different things anyway. The bi-weekly needs look-a-likes and movers whereas the CP is looking for more of the Costumed characters. I'd call ahead of time to verify. Just say you want seasonal work now, but if you are not selected are you eligible for the CP audition for the spring season. Do not mention you want a "test audition." They will not like that.

PS - the audition process for the bi-weekly and CPs is quite different.


----------



## r1009t

Berlioz70 said:


> I'd call ahead of time to verify. Just say you want seasonal work now, but if you are not selected are you eligible for the CP audition for the spring season. Do not mention you want a "test audition." They will not like that.
> 
> PS - the audition process for the bi-weekly and CPs is quite different.



Thanks  Do you have any idea where I could find a number to call? I looked through the audition website and couldn't find any contact info. Would the 'disney costumed character performers' on July 21 audition be very different from the cp audition? I thought maybe it could be kind of similar because they are both looking for character performers more than look-a-likes or movers.


----------



## r1009t

progroupie said:


> Disney Cruise Line auditions don't count as part of the 6 month rule so maybe look into that? They're slightly different but it would still be good experiance. They aren't held as often though. Same for the overseas parks and Disneyland, they're all seperate entities as far as auditions and the 6 month rule goes.



Thanks  Do you know how often they have them at wdw? I feel like it's been awhile since I saw one that was at wdw so maybe there will be an upcoming one soon?


----------



## satorifound

I gotta say, the Alice we saw at Disneyland had to have been 5' or under.  My daughter was taller than her, which was amazing because my daughter is only 5'1.5"


----------



## DisneyGirlie

I apologize for selfishly being unwilling to read through 114 pages to find information out. However, I plan on attending the CP Female Only Look Alike Face Character audition this coming tuesday. Any tips? I feel extremely intimidated. Any idea how long it'll last? The most important things they look for? Sizing? I've read conflicting things with sizing on the internet. Someone told me costumes come in only one size for characters... other people told me they go up to a size ten. Just general information I should know?


----------



## progroupie

Before I auditioned recently I asked casting about the bi-weekly auditions and the CP auditions as far as the 6 month rule goes, I wanted to make sure that if I didn't make it through auditions I'd still have the option of auditioning and applying through the CP so I wanted to audition soon enough so that by the time I'd be able to apply for Spring 2012 the 6 months would be up. At that time they told me the 6 month rule stands for both CP auditions and regular auditions. This was in April. It is pretty common for you to get different answers from different sources so I'm just letting you know that this is the answer I got from casting within the past couple months.

I think they're always looking for face characters and dancers more than costumed characters but they were definetly looking for costumed characters at the bi-weekly auditions as recently as two months ago. Although I think there may only be seasonal positions available, that's what I was offered.


----------



## progroupie

DisneyGirlie said:


> I apologize for selfishly being unwilling to read through 114 pages to find information out. However, I plan on attending the CP Female Only Look Alike Face Character audition this coming tuesday. Any tips? I feel extremely intimidated. Any idea how long it'll last? The most important things they look for? Sizing? I've read conflicting things with sizing on the internet. Someone told me costumes come in only one size for characters... other people told me they go up to a size ten. Just general information I should know?



I've heard that rumor as well, I'm not sure where it got started, it seems like it may have been true at Disneyland a long time ago when they didn't have as many costumes available and it was more of a budgeting issue than anything else.  

It's definetly not true at Disney World currently, there are several sizes in the dresses, up to a 10 usually although they aren't always true to the sizes you might wear in normal clothes. I would estimate that a Disney 10 is around a 6 in regular clothes.

The actual audition process will only take a few minutes. You may end up waiting for hours though, it depends on the turnout.

There aren't many tips to give for a face audition since it's just a matter of how you look and that's not something that can be changed. Natural make-up is preferred, they don't want to see how well you can apply make-up, they want to see what they can do with your features once they get ahold of you with wigs and cosmetology.


----------



## progroupie

satorifound said:


> I gotta say, the Alice we saw at Disneyland had to have been 5' or under.  My daughter was taller than her, which was amazing because my daughter is only 5'1.5"



Disney World and Disneyland sometimes have differences in their height ranges. I'm not sure what all those differences are, but they do vary between all the parks and the cruise ships.

At Disney World Alice can be as short as 5'0. Which means there may be girls who are actually shorter than that but got measured at 5'0 by Disney standards.


----------



## ipodluvr287

progroupie said:


> I think they're always looking for face characters and dancers more than costumed characters but they were definetly looking for costumed characters at the bi-weekly auditions as recently as two months ago. Although I think there may only be seasonal positions available, that's what I was offered.



If you don't mind me asking, what did you get measured yet? The seasonal offering might be because of what height range you're in. On the current audition calender for character performers it seems they're really only looking for people between 4'9-5'0.


----------



## progroupie

I'm mouse height so it has a lot to do with it, but there were several other heights that made it through the audition as well and were presumably pooled.


----------



## Berlioz70

wrong thread - ooops!


----------



## irisbud

I would love to do a face charachter audition for the princesses, but I am 5' 7.5".  Is it worth trying anyway?  I have a picture of me with Cinderella and we appear to be the same height...

Also what do you wear/bring to an open face charachter audition?  Any tips for success?  This thread has been really helpful so far!


----------



## progroupie

You don't need to bring anything to face auditions other than an ID like your drivers license. 
You won't be doing any movement or dance routines so it really doesn't matter what you wear, just go for something that makes you feel good, like your favorite shirt and most comfy jeans.


----------



## irisbud

Thanks, progroupie!


----------



## ipodluvr287

irisbud said:


> I would love to do a face charachter audition for the princesses, but I am 5' 7.5".  Is it worth trying anyway?  I have a picture of me with Cinderella and we appear to be the same height...
> 
> Also what do you wear/bring to an open face charachter audition?  Any tips for success?  This thread has been really helpful so far!



I would still give it a go. Disney doesn't always have the most accurate measurements. They could measure you down, which would put you in princess range. Or they could also measure you up, which would give you a shot at the villains. Just wear something comfortable. Good luck!


----------



## courtthib

I went to a face character look alike audition on the 21st and I was measured at 5'3" and I am at least 5'5", so the "Disney" measurement is about two inches off. They picked 10 of us out of 185 girls, and the ten that were picked did have to do simple choreography as well as a few short animated routines. I would wear something comfortable (t-shirt and comfy shorts) just in case you get picked! Some girls even wore dresses and heels, but they looked ridiculous! Comfy is the way to go! Good luck!


----------



## taigirl87

courtthib said:


> I went to a face character look alike audition on the 21st and I was measured at 5'3" and I am at least 5'5", so the "Disney" measurement is about two inches off. They picked 10 of us out of 185 girls, and the ten that were picked did have to do simple choreography as well as a few short animated routines. I would wear something comfortable (t-shirt and comfy shorts) just in case you get picked! Some girls even wore dresses and heels, but they looked ridiculous! Comfy is the way to go! Good luck!



just out of curiosity, were you one of those ten?


----------



## courtthib

taigirl87 said:


> just out of curiosity, were you one of those ten?



Yes!


----------



## taigirl87

courtthib said:


> Yes!



yay! congrats! I hope you'll get an official invitation!


----------



## ipodluvr287

courtthib said:


> Yes!



Are you already working in the CP and now you get to change roles?


----------



## *idreamofdisney*

irisbud said:


> I would love to do a face charachter audition for the princesses, but I am 5' 7.5".  Is it worth trying anyway?  I have a picture of me with Cinderella and we appear to be the same height...
> 
> Also what do you wear/bring to an open face charachter audition?  Any tips for success?  This thread has been really helpful so far!


When you go to the audition, Disney will measure you, which in essence is your "Disney height". That's the height that matters, so even if you think you're 5'7, Disney may measure you as 5'5, and then you'd be in the Princess height range. Another thing you could look at too is search for pictures of Princesses from WDW on the computer and see if your facial features are similar, because that's an important aspect too!  As far as the audition is concerned, comfort is key, but also professional. You want to look presentable and professional, but comfortable enough that you aren't restricting your movement. I would suggest black yoga pants, a colored tank or leotard, and a shrug. I also like to put on neutral light make up and make sure my hair looks nice in case they take any pictures! I hope this helps!


----------



## *idreamofdisney*

What sorts of things to do they look for for villians that are different from the other face characters?


----------



## ipodluvr287

*idreamofdisney* said:


> What sorts of things to do they look for for villians that are different from the other face characters?



Obviously height and they seem to have more defined facial features from what I've seen. They're kinda pointy. Go look at some pictures of them and you'll get an idea.


----------



## *idreamofdisney*

I know at the audition that Disney will take your height measurement and that will be your "Disney height"...is that usually pretty accurate with what you actually are or is it a little off? I'm 5'6" and I'm trying to figure which characters I would be in the range for according to Disney height standards.


----------



## ipodluvr287

*idreamofdisney* said:


> I know at the audition that Disney will take your height measurement and that will be your "Disney height"...is that usually pretty accurate with what you actually are or is it a little off? I'm 5'6" and I'm trying to figure which characters I would be in the range for according to Disney height standards.



Disney height is usually a little off. Most of the time they measure you down, but I have heard of measuring up. And sometimes it is accurate. It just depends. Usually if they measure you up or down its only about an inch. If you're going for face that is pretty much princess height and the stepsisters. For fur I don't really know.


----------



## *idreamofdisney*

Do any of you guys know if CM's on the CP can be cast as face characters? I know they can be furries, but I wasn't sure if they could also be considered for face. Is that all part of the CP audition?


----------



## taigirl87

*idreamofdisney* said:


> Do any of you guys know if CM's on the CP can be cast as face characters? I know they can be furries, but I wasn't sure if they could also be considered for face. Is that all part of the CP audition?



It doesn't happen a lot, but cp's can be considered for face. I actually am following a girl on tumblr who is a cp and friends with Aurora, and soon to be friends with Rapunzel!


----------



## *idreamofdisney*

taigirl87 said:


> It doesn't happen a lot, but cp's can be considered for face. I actually am following a girl on tumblr who is a cp and friends with Aurora, and soon to be friends with Rapunzel!



That's awesome! I don't mind being a furry friend, but I would love to make friends with Snow White!

What is tumblr? LOL I here a lot of people talking about it but I have no idea what it is!


----------



## taigirl87

*idreamofdisney* said:


> What is tumblr? LOL I here a lot of people talking about it but I have no idea what it is!



it's a micro blogging site. you follow and reblog people much like twitter, but you're not limited to a certain amount of characters. i love it and spend more time on there then on fb! ha ha!


----------



## cella

been reading this, i'm excited to try and audition!  i'm almost 14, so i won't be able to for a while, but.. i'd love to be alice or cinderella!


----------



## *idreamofdisney*

taigirl87 said:


> it's a micro blogging site. you follow and reblog people much like twitter, but you're not limited to a certain amount of characters. i love it and spend more time on there then on fb! ha ha!



I'll have to look into that one! Are you doing the CP again?


----------



## taigirl87

*idreamofdisney* said:


> I'll have to look into that one! Are you doing the CP again?



hopefully right after i graduate, and with my husband!  i want to be a character performer this time, and also, think my husband should too(he is goofy height ) I am dying to get back! we just have to figure out what we would do with all our stuff, since we live on our own now.


----------



## themermaidgirl

taigirl87 said:


> It doesn't happen a lot, but cp's can be considered for face. I actually am following a girl on tumblr who is a cp and friends with Aurora, and soon to be friends with Rapunzel!


Haha, totally random, I follow her too! ^.^


----------



## taigirl87

themermaidgirl said:


> Haha, totally random, I follow her too! ^.^



thats awesome! and now i am following you  i am drmdisneymem on there

hmm...to get back onto topic, uh...i wish said face character was on here, so she could give more information on her audition, would be interesting. I think she may have talked about it on tumblr, but i can't remember.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Okay...well...I didnt read all of the posts. Haha. Too many! So this may have already been asked. But how tall does Rapunzel need to be?? Are there any other requirements for her...like eye color or anything. I know that in the movie they are like green gray...but I wasnt sure if Disney got that specific on its face characters. Same thing for Ariel. Any specifics?? Thanks sooooo much!!! 

P.S. I'm 5 ft. 1 in. with dark brown hair and brownish hazelish greenish eyes. WHat are good characters for me?? I'm a girl......(almost forgot to mention that!!! OOps!!)


----------



## *idreamofdisney*

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Okay...well...I didnt read all of the posts. Haha. Too many! So this may have already been asked. But how tall does Rapunzel need to be?? Are there any other requirements for her...like eye color or anything. I know that in the movie they are like green gray...but I wasnt sure if Disney got that specific on its face characters. Same thing for Ariel. Any specifics?? Thanks sooooo much!!!
> 
> P.S. I'm 5 ft. 1 in. with dark brown hair and brownish hazelish greenish eyes. WHat are good characters for me?? I'm a girl......(almost forgot to mention that!!! OOps!!)



You're a little short for princess height, but you could do the fairies. They tend to be shorter than the princesses, who are usually in the 5'4 - 5'6 height range. Eye color can easily be altered with color contacts, so that's not really a big deal. They'll look at your facial features, and how look look in the wigs and costumes. Every princess needs a different kind of look. For your height, I'd aim for the fairies  You could also be friends with Alice in Wonderland


----------



## indianabrit

Does anyone know when there might be some more cp character auditions? I'm really hoping to audition and I'd love to know when one would be.


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

indianabrit said:


> Does anyone know when there might be some more cp character auditions? I'm really hoping to audition and I'd love to know when one would be.



For the CP, they do the auditions twice a year... usually a week in March/April for the Fall Program and a week in October for the Spring program. The dates will be available on the website when the time gets closer.


----------



## *idreamofdisney*

indianabrit said:


> Does anyone know when there might be some more cp character auditions? I'm really hoping to audition and I'd love to know when one would be.



Last year the auditions for the Spring CP were around the second weekend in October. They will post audition dates on disneyaudtions.com (look for the one labeled for college program auditioners) and it is also on the college program website. Make sure you consistently check because during your phone interview they will ask you which audition you plan to attend 

I'm auditioning as well!


----------



## Frizzbird

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> Okay...well...I didnt read all of the posts. Haha. Too many! So this may have already been asked. But how tall does Rapunzel need to be?? Are there any other requirements for her...like eye color or anything. I know that in the movie they are like green gray...but I wasnt sure if Disney got that specific on its face characters. Same thing for Ariel. Any specifics?? Thanks sooooo much!!!
> 
> P.S. I'm 5 ft. 1 in. with dark brown hair and brownish hazelish greenish eyes. WHat are good characters for me?? I'm a girl......(almost forgot to mention that!!! OOps!!)



The smallest of Rapunzel's friends are 5'3 and the same is true with most of the princesses' friends. As for specifics they tend to like that you have similar colored eyes although they don't have to be exact and if casting really likes you they may pull you anyway. At 5'1 your really to small for the princesses but on the bright side if you get measured down (like me) your in a huge range for fur. And there are always the fairies. Although at least right now there isn't much of a need for fairies/alice and wendy doesn't do regular meet and greets anymore so pretty much no need for her. But don't let that get you down! You never know what could happen.


----------



## themermaidgirl

Has anyone done the College program in the International section?  Obviously, I'm a neighbour to the North, but so interested in doing the program, in either California or Florida.  I'd love to do the Character Performer position (I'm currently a full-time Character Performer elsewhere, I love what I do and I've been told by guests and co-workers I'm very good at it!)

I'm not sure what to expect, whether I have to travel to the States to audition, or if they have their Cruise Line auditions here and I attend that instead.  I've done two Disney Cruise auditions so far, but not been selected.


----------



## kmarsico

taigirl87 said:


> It doesn't happen a lot, but cp's can be considered for face. I actually am following a girl on tumblr who is a cp and friends with Aurora, and soon to be friends with Rapunzel!



can i have a link to her tumblr? id love to follow her!


----------



## taigirl87

kmarsico said:


> can i have a link to her tumblr? id love to follow her!



her tumblr is here im pretty sure that farther back in her tumblr, she talks about her audition experience so it's pretty helpful!


----------



## *idreamofdisney*

themermaidgirl said:


> Has anyone done the College program in the International section?  Obviously, I'm a neighbour to the North, but so interested in doing the program, in either California or Florida.  I'd love to do the Character Performer position (I'm currently a full-time Character Performer elsewhere, I love what I do and I've been told by guests and co-workers I'm very good at it!)
> 
> I'm not sure what to expect, whether I have to travel to the States to audition, or if they have their Cruise Line auditions here and I attend that instead.  I've done two Disney Cruise auditions so far, but not been selected.



I don't think they do any auditions for the CP in Canada. You may have to come to the States for those. When they open up the applications for the Spring, they will post all the different locations for the CP Character auditions. They may change it this year where they have more locations, but I'm not sure which one would be closest for you. You can also check disneyauditions.com. I'm a character performer at another theme park as well so I'm hoping to be one for the program too!


----------



## andylcq

newell24 said:


> I'm new to these boards, but I have always wanted to try out to be a Disney character, but being a female and almost 6'1, do I stand a chance?



of course you have.


----------



## Fantasmical

ipodluvr287 said:


> Disney height is usually a little off. Most of the time they measure you down, but I have heard of measuring up. And sometimes it is accurate. It just depends. Usually if they measure you up or down its only about an inch. If you're going for face that is pretty much princess height and the stepsisters. For fur I don't really know.



That is not necessarily true. They MIGHT measure you differently from your true height if they are looking at you for a specific character, but for most people I know who have auditioned, they were measured at their actual height.


----------



## *idreamofdisney*

Does anyone know if they take into consideration past theme park performance experience when you come to an audition? Or is everything strictly based on how well you perform at the audition? I have experienced hosting shows, puppeteering, dancing in parades, and doing character work at a local theme park, and I'm hoping that will help me with getting a character job for the CP.


----------



## ipodluvr287

*idreamofdisney* said:


> Does anyone know if they take into consideration past theme park performance experience when you come to an audition? Or is everything strictly based on how well you perform at the audition? I have experienced hosting shows, puppeteering, dancing in parades, and doing character work at a local theme park, and I'm hoping that will help me with getting a character job for the CP.



They'll probably base it on what you do at the audition. However, if it came down to you and someone else who had no experience (and you both had same dancing/acting/etc abilities) then I would think that they would pick you.


----------



## *idreamofdisney*

ipodluvr287 said:


> They'll probably base it on what you do at the audition. However, if it came down to you and someone else who had no experience (and you both had same dancing/acting/etc abilities) then I would think that they would pick you.



That's what had crossed my mind. I mean, I figure no matter what, it can't hurt me that I have the experience.


----------



## Dreamingdisney4evr

Hey guys it's taken me 3 days but I read this whole thread! It's been super helpful so thanks to everyone! Disney character performer has been my dream for as long as I remember but I'm only 16 so I have a few more years, but I was thinking about going to"practice audition" my only concern is if I do get picked (I'm very confident in my acting and dancing abilities, if I'm not how can other people) I wouldn't be able to actually work or move to Florida, so if I got picked but told them I couldn't would they never hire me again? Thanks so much!


----------



## luvsmusic159

Hi!

I saw that the audition cities and dates were up on the Disney Auditions site, and I was wondering, are the Minneapolis, St. Louis, or Ann Arbor auditions pretty crowded/crazy?

I'm from the Chicago area, and I'm going to school downstate, but I think I'd rather go to a quieter audition, and there's just so many talented people closer to/in the city.

Thanks!


----------



## iwish81792

taigirl87 said:


> her tumblr is here im pretty sure that farther back in her tumblr, she talks about her audition experience so it's pretty helpful!



hey, butting in here but that link doesn't work, did she change her url or something?


----------



## iwish81792

and of course my internet breaks in the middle of posting so now i look foolish T_T


----------



## taigirl87

iwish81792 said:


> hey, butting in here but that link doesn't work, did she change her url or something?



For reasons unknown, she deleted her account.  it made me sad cuz I loved her tumblr! She was a nerd like me! There are two other face characters who have tumblrs that I follow but I don't know their pages off hand...I don't visit them as much. They are nice though!


----------



## luvsmusic159

luvsmusic159 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I saw that the audition cities and dates were up on the Disney Auditions site, and I was wondering, are the Minneapolis, St. Louis, or Ann Arbor auditions pretty crowded/crazy?
> 
> I'm from the Chicago area, and I'm going to school downstate, but I think I'd rather go to a quieter audition, and there's just so many talented people closer to/in the city.
> 
> Thanks!



Anyone?


----------



## Unicorned

EDIT: If anyone saw what I originally posted here ignore it, I remeasured myself and found that I'm 5'3! haha.

When the chart says "Yellow Rabbit" is that "Miss Bunny" or Winnie the Pooh's Rabbit...?


----------



## chrisisbuckwild

im a male, about 5'9
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	



i would really like to be a  face charachter, maybe terence?


----------



## Joanna71985

chrisisbuckwild said:


> im a male, about 5'9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i would really like to be a  face charachter, maybe terence?



That would be too tall for Terence, unfortunately. 



Unicorned said:


> EDIT: If anyone saw what I originally posted here ignore it, I remeasured myself and found that I'm 5'3! haha.
> 
> When the chart says "Yellow Rabbit" is that "Miss Bunny" or Winnie the Pooh's Rabbit...?



Rabbit from Winnie the Pooh


----------



## Unicorned

Thanks Joanna. <3 So my next question then is what are the heights on Thumper and his girlfriend?


----------



## Coster077

4'10-5'0 are miss bunny and thumper


----------



## ntgre

It's a really random question but I just want to ask that when people meant of having acting experience, does doing a few plays in school counts as them. And do they help in the improvisation part in the auditions for character performers?


----------



## Unicorned

ntgre said:


> It's a really random question but I just want to ask that when people meant of having acting experience, does doing a few plays in school counts as them. And do they help in the improvisation part in the auditions for character performers?



I would say definitely _yes_. Being in a theater program tends to give people a good grasp on improvisation, how to exaggerate your movements and make them look convincing towards the audience at the same time, and generally give you some confidence in your acting skills. I would say the difference between a pantomime done by someone with training and the pantomime done by someone with no training would be pretty noticable... but who knows, some people are naturally awesome at those things!


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

I just went to the doctor for my check-up (I'm not in college...I'm a teen) and I'm 5'1. However...they say my full height will probably be 5'5. What characters would be okay for me?? Any princesses?? I'd REALLY love to be Rapunzel or Ariel...but it's just an idea. 

I had posted earlier...but didnt know what my full height would be.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

bumping because I REALLY wanna know!!!


----------



## ipodluvr287

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> I just went to the doctor for my check-up (I'm not in college...I'm a teen) and I'm 5'1. However...they say my full height will probably be 5'5. What characters would be okay for me?? Any princesses?? I'd REALLY love to be Rapunzel or Ariel...but it's just an idea.
> 
> I had posted earlier...but didnt know what my full height would be.



All the princesses are from 5'3-5'7 so any of them if you do reach that height.



chrisisbuckwild said:


> im a male, about 5'9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i would really like to be a  face charachter, maybe terence?



You definitely have the look for a prince, in my opinion, but I don't know if they allow the princes to be lower than 6'0. Too tall for Terrence though :/


----------



## kirasaurus

Hi 
i looked through many previous pages, and the only height chart i could find was from 2008.

I'm 5'9", female, and I've been told I look belle-ish, almost like kate winslet and keira knightley?
Anyways.
I have some minor minor dance experience, but I am one of the most inflexible women I've ever known (if that effects the audition? Idk, thought I'd throw that in there )
Any hope for me? What roles would be available to me?
TIA!


----------



## CrazySteph

Coster077 said:


> 4'10-5'0 are miss bunny and thumper



OMG CORRI I MISS YOU!! COME BACK TO DISNEY!!!!!! 

Btw, this is your fake friend Steph  You WOULD know what height the bunnies are


----------



## Coster077

CrazySteph said:


> OMG CORRI I MISS YOU!! COME BACK TO DISNEY!!!!!!
> 
> Btw, this is your fake friend Steph  You WOULD know what height the bunnies are



Hahhah Steph! I miss you too.  I might be going down towards the end of October if I get a few days off work, but if not, I won't be down until like...August  Sucks. But, it has the potential to be for a good while so then maybe we can be real friends.
PS- Yes, I unfortunately would know that bunny height...but I wish I didn't


----------



## spring2012

Hello! Would Nashville or Ann Arbor be a less crowded audition?


----------



## khancock

I know this has been on the disneyauditions.com site for awhile, but they just launched an official CP blog and have audition info in one, nice, tidy location:

http://www.disneyprogramsblog.com/?p=474

One of my biggest complaints with the new site is the lack of some important info.  The entertainment info is something that they lost.  It is now buried at the bottom of the role listings page.  They were kind enough to inform everyone that the auditions for the 2011 Fall program were over (thanks, Disney!).

Hopefully the new blog will help out with that stuff.


----------



## caylierae

So all of these posts are about height... what are they looking for facially and body type for princesses?


----------



## RealLittleMermaid

Does anyone know the sizes for characters? I am 6'1 and a size 12-14. Is that too big? I'm not going for face.


----------



## Spo0nfulofSugar

kirasaurus said:


> Hi
> i looked through many previous pages, and the only height chart i could find was from 2008.
> 
> I'm 5'9", female, and I've been told I look belle-ish, almost like kate winslet and keira knightley?
> Anyways.
> I have some minor minor dance experience, but I am one of the most inflexible women I've ever known (if that effects the audition? Idk, thought I'd throw that in there )
> Any hope for me? What roles would be available to me?
> TIA!



YOU ARE MY SOULMATE!

This is my exact, AND I MEAN EXACT, predicament!
Except for the dancing part. I've been dancing for a while now.

And while we're on the subject of requirements for Belle, why are they always tan?at least the ones I've seen. She's French! French aren't tan!
And so much older than the other princesses! I wasn't aware that she was really signifigantly much older than the others.


----------



## taigirl87

RealLittleMermaid said:


> Does anyone know the sizes for characters? I am 6'1 and a size 12-14. Is that too big? I'm not going for face.



You are in the special consideration range, meaning being 6' and taller is good  also I don't think the size you say you are is too big either, I'm the same size too and though I sometimes feel big(just insecurities) I realize that I am normal. I say go for it!!! I'm pretty sure my friend is about th same size too and she is tall like you as well and she hung out with the goof most the time, and sometimes woody as well


----------



## RealLittleMermaid

taigirl87 said:


> You are in the special consideration range, meaning being 6' and taller is good  also I don't think the size you say you are is too big either, I'm the same size too and though I sometimes feel big(just insecurities) I realize that I am normal. I say go for it!!! I'm pretty sure my friend is about th same size too and she is tall like you as well and she hung out with the goof most the time, and sometimes woody as well



Yeah, I don't think I'm big, I just might be by Disney standards lol Thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## themermaidgirl

I just heard from a friend a rumour that Disney stopped accepting Characters from the ICP in 2008.  If so, that's incredibly disappointing, because if I were doing the ICP, that would be my dream role.
I guess I'll have to stick to regular auditions and such.  There's one coming up soon, but I'm not ready.  I'm getting into some dance classes soon, so I'm hoping my chances will improve to meet some new friends!


----------



## LaurenInNeverland

themermaidgirl said:


> I just heard from a friend a rumour that Disney stopped accepting Characters from the ICP in 2008.  If so, that's incredibly disappointing, because if I were doing the ICP, that would be my dream role.
> I guess I'll have to stick to regular auditions and such.  There's one coming up soon, but I'm not ready.  I'm getting into some dance classes soon, so I'm hoping my chances will improve to meet some new friends!



I'm glad to say that I can disprove this rumor. 

I'm in the program at the moment, and I've met 5 different people who are character performers for this season who are doing the ICP: 2 from China and 3 from the United Kingdom. I'm pretty sure there are more, as well. I would still check with a recruiter because every season is different and Disney can always change its mind if it wants to, but at least for right now there are ICP performers here in Orlando.


----------



## katt789

Alright, so after reading through this entire thread, I just want to clarify a couple of things and get a lot of opinions on it.

#1: When Disney measures you, yes they can measure you up, down or at the same height you're used to. But I've heard most people get measured down. I'm 5'3''.8 when I last got measured. However, I can find that that can change a bit depending on how I'm standing or if my head's tilted at all. (not slouching or tip toes, but just alignment & junk). Any opinions?

#2: For parade/character performers/look alikes, auditions, that are NOT for the college program, does one need a resume/headshot??


----------



## progroupie

At your height, measuring you up or down wouldn't really change your range so you should be measured fairly true to your height. Resumes and headshots aren't really a big deal for character auditions, some people bring them but most don't.


----------



## Kayla0929

Hey! I'm auditioning in Philly for face on November 6th. I know that there's an audition in nashville tomorrow.  I was wondering if anyone was going or if you know anyone that is.  I'm really curious to see if they're bringing costumes/wigs on the road.  Could someone let me know because I believe it'd be the same group in Philly two days later? THANKS!


----------



## henderkm

Daughter wants to audition for entertainment, face character and dance.  Are there dancers in the CP?  If so, should she fill out an application online and then go audition?  Should she wait until after the phone interview?  

She was unable to audition at one of the colleges on the tour so could she just show up in Orlando for one of the auditions?

Sorry for so many questions, but I haven't found the answers to these while researching.  The entertainment area of the CP seems very confusing.  Trying to decide whether it's possible to audition in the CP.


----------



## Joanna71985

henderkm said:


> Daughter wants to audition for entertainment, face character and dance.  Are there dancers in the CP?  If so, should she fill out an application online and then go audition?  Should she wait until after the phone interview?
> 
> She was unable to audition at one of the colleges on the tour so could she just show up in Orlando for one of the auditions?
> 
> Sorry for so many questions, but I haven't found the answers to these while researching.  The entertainment area of the CP seems very confusing.  Trying to decide whether it's possible to audition in the CP.



It is possible to get cast in something (parade, ect) while on the CP, but it's not common. CPs in entertainment mostly do meet and greets


----------



## Berlioz70

henderkm said:


> Daughter wants to audition for entertainment, face character and dance.  Are there dancers in the CP?  If so, should she fill out an application online and then go audition?  Should she wait until after the phone interview?
> 
> She was unable to audition at one of the colleges on the tour so could she just show up in Orlando for one of the auditions?
> 
> Sorry for so many questions, but I haven't found the answers to these while researching.  The entertainment area of the CP seems very confusing.  Trying to decide whether it's possible to audition in the CP.



There are movers (Character Performers) and Dancers (Equity Performers). The CP offers roles for Character Performers, which may include Mover roles in parades and some shows. As Joanna mentioned, it's not common. However, there are no CP Dancers, those require a seperate audition process.

To be eligible for CP Entertainment, she must attend a specific CP audition (they do have one in Orlando). If she does a different Orlando audition, then that would be for Seasonal, Part Time, or Full Time. 

It is recommended to complete the interview process before attending an audition. Typically, a person is "invited" to audition based on their interview.


----------



## DisneyPoly

My daugther auditioned in Philadelphia and made it through the first cut and was told she would know if she made it in mid-November.  She applied to the CP Program two days later.  She was accepted into the CP Program in full service restaurant about two weeks ago.  She found today that she made the cut for character/dancer.  They will now move her to Entertainment.  She is beyond thrilled!


----------



## dsanner106

Kayla0929 said:


> Hey! I'm auditioning in Philly for face on November 6th. I know that there's an audition in nashville tomorrow.  I was wondering if anyone was going or if you know anyone that is.  I'm really curious to see if they're bringing costumes/wigs on the road.  Could someone let me know because I believe it'd be the same group in Philly two days later? THANKS!



My son auditioned a couple weeks ago in Atlanta and they had no wigs or costumes along. I know they did when my daughter auditioned a couple years ago, so expected but didnt see them.

D


----------



## Frizzbird

I am pretty sure they don't bring wigs and such on the road anymore. I at least know they haven't for the last few seasons. Usually they mark your application if they thing you have potential for face and then fit you once you get to Orlando.


----------



## Victoria3

I'm think about going to the character/mover audition on November 17th. I would much rather be a mover in the parades and shows. I was wondering if someone could give me a run down of the audition? I have dance experience. I took ballet, tap and gymnastics for a couple of years.

Thanks!


----------



## Spo0nfulofSugar

Hey so quick question.

I'm five nine, and if I'm correct (which I'm usually not) none of the face characters fall in my height range, I'm sort of in between them. So I know that it depends on the needs of the company when I audition, but do y'all know if it would be more likely I would be rounded down into the princess or Mary Poppins category or something, or up to Cruella and Maleficent?

I'm purely just curious, and I'm only asking for the height aspect, because I've just never seen my height listed for face.

And do they have height restrictions on the parade performers?


----------



## ipodluvr287

caylierae said:


> So all of these posts are about height... what are they looking for facially and body type for princesses?



For facial features, it just kind of depends on the princess. There are certain things that define each one. Like for example, for Aurora they look for a longer pointer nose than they do for say, Cinderella. It just really depends.
For body type, skinnyish, smaller build, and average sized b00bs: You need to be able to fill out the costume, but not be bulging out of it.



Spo0nfulofSugar said:


> Hey so quick question.
> 
> I'm five nine, and if I'm correct (which I'm usually not) none of the face characters fall in my height range, I'm sort of in between them. So I know that it depends on the needs of the company when I audition, but do y'all know if it would be more likely I would be rounded down into the princess or Mary Poppins category or something, or up to Cruella and Maleficent?
> 
> I'm purely just curious, and I'm only asking for the height aspect, because I've just never seen my height listed for face.
> 
> And do they have height restrictions on the parade performers?



You won't be put in the princess range because they probably won't measure you 2 inches down. In that range, the only ones I know of are Anastasia, Drizella, and Mary Poppins. The villians are typically 5'10/5'11 and up. There is the chance they could measure you up though, which is more likely than being measured down. For parades, they need different sized people for different sections of parades.


----------



## girlgonemickey

Ok, so I am wondering how advanced the dances are at the auditions. I'm a fairly experienced dancer who can do triples and fouettes and kicks above the head, but are the dances harder than that?


----------



## Spo0nfulofSugar

ipodluvr287 said:


> For facial features, it just kind of depends on the princess. There are certain things that define each one. Like for example, for Aurora they look for a longer pointer nose than they do for say, Cinderella. It just really depends.
> For body type, skinnyish, smaller build, and average sized b00bs: You need to be able to fill out the costume, but not be bulging out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> You won't be put in the princess range because they probably won't measure you 2 inches down. In that range, the only ones I know of are Anastasia, Drizella, and Mary Poppins. The villians are typically 5'10/5'11 and up. There is the chance they could measure you up though, which is more likely than being measured down. For parades, they need different sized people for different sections of parades.



Okay thanks so much! Mary Poppins...most adorable character EVER. I love having a place!


----------



## TronMickey13

Hi, everyone!
I'm new to this forum, and I had some questions about the auditions for the "fur" character performers. I was planning on being part of the DCP after high school,  (I am currently a sophomore), and am curious:

1.) I don't know what character I would get if I made it through. I am 5'4 1/2", I weigh about 120 pounds, and the characters I want to (hopefully) get are Donald, Stitch, Chip or Dale, Buzz Lightyear, and (if I ever get tall enough) Pluto.

2.) The only acting experience I've ever had was in two plays in middle school, and I'm not very good at dancing. Is that going to be a problem?

Any other additional info from what the auditions are like, and what a typical day on the job is like would be appreciated!


----------



## Jackiebell90

Hi everyone!

So I know that the height cap on Tinker Bell is 5'2". I'm 5'3". Does anyone know if they ever accept anyone who is an inch off? I want to portray Tinker Bell more than anything! And can anyone tell me of any specific facial/body details that they look for (if you're able to say)? Thank you!


----------



## kevvvvv

Tinkerbell is a Disney villain, she tried to kill Wendy.


----------



## taigirl87

kevvvvv said:


> Tinkerbell is a Disney villain, she tried to kill Wendy.



 
this is so true!!! But I love her still, she's been my fav for years!!! 

Anyways, if you're close to the height and Disney really wants you, they will measure you at what height they want you to be, usually give or take an inch from your real height.


----------



## Jackiebell90

taigirl87 said:


> this is so true!!! But I love her still, she's been my fav for years!!!
> 
> Anyways, if you're close to the height and Disney really wants you, they will measure you at what height they want you to be, usually give or take an inch from your real height.



Thank you! And Wendy totally had it coming, getting in between Tink and Peter.


----------



## Joanna71985

TronMickey13 said:


> Hi, everyone!
> I'm new to this forum, and I had some questions about the auditions for the "fur" character performers. I was planning on being part of the DCP after high school,  (I am currently a sophomore), and am curious:
> 
> 1.) I don't know what character I would get if I made it through. I am 5'4 1/2", I weigh about 120 pounds, and the characters I want to (hopefully) get are Donald, Stitch, Chip or Dale, Buzz Lightyear, and (if I ever get tall enough) Pluto.
> 
> 2.) The only acting experience I've ever had was in two plays in middle school, and I'm not very good at dancing. Is that going to be a problem?
> 
> Any other additional info from what the auditions are like, and what a typical day on the job is like would be appreciated!



1. At 5'4, you would be "friends" with Chip and Dale (you're too tall for Donald and Stitch, and too short for Buzz and Pluto unless you are measured up).

2. No. I know people who have passed the audition without dance experience


----------



## lauraxxjean

Does anyone know if there will be auditions for CPs while on the program? I am in spring advantage and didn't think I would actually get an entertainment role so didn't bother, until I saw how many people did. I have 10 years of dancing experience and i am 5/2-5'3. My dream would be to be in a disney parade.
If anyone could help me out that'd be great


----------



## Joanna71985

lauraxxjean said:


> Does anyone know if there will be auditions for CPs while on the program? I am in spring advantage and didn't think I would actually get an entertainment role so didn't bother, until I saw how many people did. I have 10 years of dancing experience and i am 5/2-5'3. My dream would be to be in a disney parade.
> If anyone could help me out that'd be great



The main CP audition is the extension audition (which is towards the end of the current program). There may be others, but they mainly are certain face auditions


----------



## TronMickey13

Joanna71985 said:


> 1. At 5'4, you would be "friends" with Chip and Dale (you're too tall for Donald and Stitch, and too short for Buzz and Pluto unless you are measured up).
> 
> 2. No. I know people who have passed the audition without dance experience



Okay, so I just went to the doctors today for my checkup, and I'm now 5'5.5". Even at this height, would I still be able to be Chip/Dale by the time I go to college in 2014? If not, I may be tall enough to be the other charachters I mentioned earlier. I just really want to be a really good fur character, and not some "unrecognizable" one.

Also, as in my forum post in the section under "elecTRONica", does anyone know if I could be a DJ at elecTRONica at night, and a character during the day? Is it possible?


----------



## progroupie

girlgonemickey said:


> Ok, so I am wondering how advanced the dances are at the auditions. I'm a fairly experienced dancer who can do triples and fouettes and kicks above the head, but are the dances harder than that?


Not at all, even the advanced dance portion of the audition is not going to be that in depth. The basic audition is just a combination across the floor, marching in place, skipping, ball changes, etc. Having those skills will help you because clearly you're coordinated enough but it won't be necessary in a regular character/mover audition.


----------



## Joanna71985

TronMickey13 said:


> Okay, so I just went to the doctors today for my checkup, and I'm now 5'5.5". Even at this height, would I still be able to be Chip/Dale by the time I go to college in 2014? If not, I may be tall enough to be the other charachters I mentioned earlier. I just really want to be a really good fur character, and not some "unrecognizable" one.
> 
> Also, as in my forum post in the section under "elecTRONica", does anyone know if I could be a DJ at elecTRONica at night, and a character during the day? Is it possible?



At 5'5, you would be too tall for Chip and Dale.

And my guess is no, you would not be able to do both


----------



## Spo0nfulofSugar

Okay, so I've now heard this from two friends who have family members of those currently working for Disney-one who is friends with Buzz and another who works the GMR. They've told me that the height for princesses starts at 5'1, and one told me the tallest height acceptable is 5'3. She said it was because they have to be a certain height with their shoes. I was under the impression that most of the princesses wore character shoes, or heels around the same height. I know Rapunzel, at least, wears flats. The only thing I have EVER heard about heights for them is the 5'4-5'7 rule. Is there really a new rule, or do these CMs just not know the height requirements? I am just confused why two people currently working at WDW would have the wrong information. I'm already too tall, so it's not going to crush my dreams or anything, but I would like to be able to give the right info if someone asks me. Personally, I think the "new" heights are rather short.

I'm just quite confused, any help would be appreciated.


----------



## taigirl87

Spo0nfulofSugar said:


> Okay, so I've now heard this from two friends who have family members of those currently working for Disney-one who is friends with Buzz and another who works the GMR. They've told me that the height for princesses starts at 5'1, and one told me the tallest height acceptable is 5'3. She said it was because they have to be a certain height with their shoes. I was under the impression that most of the princesses wore character shoes, or heels around the same height. I know Rapunzel, at least, wears flats. The only thing I have EVER heard about heights for them is the 5'4-5'7 rule. Is there really a new rule, or do these CMs just not know the height requirements? I am just confused why two people currently working at WDW would have the wrong information. I'm already too tall, so it's not going to crush my dreams or anything, but I would like to be able to give the right info if someone asks me. Personally, I think the "new" heights are rather short.
> 
> I'm just quite confused, any help would be appreciated.



One thing I learned at Disney is that not everyone has the correct information. I would say unless they changed it on the Disney auditions website, then you'd be fine. Those heights seem more alone the lines of the "children" like Alice and Wendy.


----------



## Spo0nfulofSugar

taigirl87 said:


> One thing I learned at Disney is that not everyone has the correct information. I would say unless they changed it on the Disney auditions website, then you'd be fine. Those heights seem more alone the lines of the "children" like Alice and Wendy.



Thanks for the advice! They seemed pretty short to me too-now to head over to the site!


----------



## bubblybackflips

So if I'm 5'8", should I hope they measure me down if I really want to be a princess? I'm going to apply for the Fall 2012 CP whenever the application comes out and it is my dream to be a princess! I've heard that they don't pull many face characters from the CP; is that true?? I'm new here


----------



## Spo0nfulofSugar

bubblybackflips said:


> So if I'm 5'8", should I hope they measure me down if I really want to be a princess? I'm going to apply for the Fall 2012 CP whenever the application comes out and it is my dream to be a princess! I've heard that they don't pull many face characters from the CP; is that true?? I'm new here



Measuring down or up goes either way, depending on what Disney needs at the moment. I think you would be more likely to be measured down into princess height rather than up, because the next major height range for girls is around 5'10, excepting the stepsisters (and sometimes Mary Poppins). Being picked for face IS pretty unlikely-I've heard of no more than three or four girls being pulled out of a crowd of 70 or so. But with that, I've also read about girls being pulled from the line while waiting to check in on their first day, and about girls being originally rejected, then receiving an email asking them to become a performer. Just don't go into the audition wanting nothing else but to be a princess, because the program is so much more than that! CPers can also be parade performers-the dancers in the parades. 

Welcome, and good luck!


----------



## mikeymyk11

If you have the chance to audition, do it, or you'll forever regret it


----------



## Huskerkelsey

Hi everybody! I'm new here and I have a few questions mostly out of curiosity and sorry if I'm repeating stupid questions but I haven't read this whole thread yet cuz it's SUPER long. 

I have a few small moles on my face down by my jawline, would that matter or would they be able to cover them up with make-up? 

Also as far as my body type goes, I'm 21, a female, I'm barely 5'3" and average if not on the smaller size as of weight but I'm how you say.... very well endowed in the chestal region...  would that be a problem when it comes to costuming? 

Now I'm not part of the college program but I'm assuming I would still be able to audition right? I've noticed some people's posts about them holding auditions in Salt Lake City, UT which is good for me because I live right close to there 

I don't know how likely it is that I'll actually audition because I don't know how willing my husband would be to spur of the moment uproot to FL or CA. However, he has been wanting to move out of UT and take an adventure so I think I could maybe convince him. 

So hypothetical question, say I do audition and I get accepted and all that jazz how much notice would I have before they would want me to be in CA/FL?

Also how likely is it that they would even choose me with my background? The only acting experience I have is some plays in elementary & middle school. I danced when I was younger but only to about age 12 and I also did Color Guard (yes we're the ones with the flags ) in high school. Plus I have ZERO work experience that applies to Disney. All of my work experience is either Target or a dental office.

Sorry that this is a very long winded and very unorganized post! Just trying to figure out what I want to do with my life and I figure now while I'm young and I'm not cemented down anywhere is definitely the time to do it and I've always thought it would be so fun to be friends with Alice! Thanks for anyone's help!


----------



## taigirl87

Huskerkelsey said:


> Hi everybody! I'm new here and I have a few questions mostly out of curiosity and sorry if I'm repeating stupid questions but I haven't read this whole thread yet cuz it's SUPER long.
> 
> I have a few small moles on my face down by my jawline, would that matter or would they be able to cover them up with make-up?
> 
> Also as far as my body type goes, I'm 21, a female, I'm barely 5'3" and average if not on the smaller size as of weight but I'm how you say.... very well endowed in the chestal region...  would that be a problem when it comes to costuming?
> 
> Now I'm not part of the college program but I'm assuming I would still be able to audition right? I've noticed some people's posts about them holding auditions in Salt Lake City, UT which is good for me because I live right close to there
> 
> I don't know how likely it is that I'll actually audition because I don't know how willing my husband would be to spur of the moment uproot to FL or CA. However, he has been wanting to move out of UT and take an adventure so I think I could maybe convince him.
> 
> So hypothetical question, say I do audition and I get accepted and all that jazz how much notice would I have before they would want me to be in CA/FL?
> 
> Also how likely is it that they would even choose me with my background? The only acting experience I have is some plays in elementary & middle school. I danced when I was younger but only to about age 12 and I also did Color Guard (yes we're the ones with the flags ) in high school. Plus I have ZERO work experience that applies to Disney. All of my work experience is either Target or a dental office.
> 
> Sorry that this is a very long winded and very unorganized post! Just trying to figure out what I want to do with my life and I figure now while I'm young and I'm not cemented down anywhere is definitely the time to do it and I've always thought it would be so fun to be friends with Alice! Thanks for anyone's help!



Welcome to the boards! Whereabouts in Utah are you from? I'm from af, but live in Logan  I know that I have a friend who is short and very well endowed as well, which really limits her to fur characters unfortunately...but it's still worth a try as she was at one time approved for Alice but couldn't move to Florida at that time(she too is from Utah, though i met her out there. but she is seasonal and never been a cp). 

I beleive that you have like 6 months or so to be able to move out there, but I'm not sure on the process of when you would give them your availability as I'm not familiar with that part. I am pretty sure though that you would just attend the cp audition in slc, (which I think is usually held at center stage dance studio, but it could have changed) and just tell them you're not there for the cp, but there for a seasonal, full time, or part time. The unfortunate thing about not doing it through the cp is they do not provide housing for you, you have to find your own before moving down there. Also the auditions in slc are only for wdw, for Disneyland auditions, you have to go down to Anaheim( I've had a friend do that and she said it was intense). 

Anyways you should try anyways because you never know what will happen, and if you get offered a role, you can decide what to do from there. Like with my friend before, she wasn't able to go down at that time, but then auditioned a year later and was able to move down then, but unfortunately she wasn't pulled for face the second time around. Face is all about what they need at that time and that can change a lot! 

I am trying to get my husband to move back down with me someday, and probably doing a cp as he is tall and would do well as being friends with goofy.


----------



## Huskerkelsey

taigirl87 said:


> Whereabouts in Utah are you from? I'm from af, but live in Logan



Hey fellow Utahan! I'm originally from Tremonton but I'm living in Bountiful right now.

I'd hate to just be limited to fur characters because of being well endowed. Guess I'll just have to layer on the sports bras!

So I am allowed to audition in SLC even though I'm not in the CP right? Cuz I don't know if I want to fly to Orlando just for an audition having no idea what my chances are to actually get in.


----------



## taigirl87

Huskerkelsey said:


> Hey fellow Utahan! I'm originally from Tremonton but I'm living in Bountiful right now.
> 
> I'd hate to just be limited to fur characters because of being well endowed. Guess I'll just have to layer on the sports bras!
> 
> So I am allowed to audition in SLC even though I'm not in the CP right? Cuz I don't know if I want to fly to Orlando just for an audition having no idea what my chances are to actually get in.



You should be able to, that's what my friend did both times she auditioned.


----------



## progroupie

I've known several face characters who were quite busty. A few that were surgically enhanced to become that way. It's not a deal breaker by any means. At 5'3 you could end up raised into the standard princess range where curves won't be as much of an issue as for the girlish characters like Alice/Wendy. Although the Alice/Wendy costumes camoflauge well.
I've had mixed experience with moles. I've worked with girls with minor facial moles but I also know a girl who was taken out of face for a beauty mark.


----------



## taigirl87

progroupie said:


> I've known several face characters who were quite busty. A few that were surgically enhanced to become that way. It's not a deal breaker by any means. At 5'3 you could end up raised into the standard princess range where curves won't be as much of an issue as for the girlish characters like Alice/Wendy. Although the Alice/Wendy costumes camoflauge well.
> I've had mixed experience with moles. I've worked with girls with minor facial moles but I also know a girl who was taken out of face for a beauty mark.



I forgot that princess height started right around there. And that's good info! Not for me of course, as I know I could never be face, but that's alright by me  but it's good for others on the boards! Thanks for being able to fill in the blanks, as I haven't ever worked in entertainment, I just know a few small details from the friends I had who did work in entertainment.


----------



## Spo0nfulofSugar

I was just wondering, when's the last time the height requirements were changed? I have seen a set that people said were older...do they reevaluate them every year or so, or is it just when people are coming in mostly taller or shorter? And how much does it move?


----------



## Huskerkelsey

progroupie said:


> I've had mixed experience with moles. I've worked with girls with minor facial moles but I also know a girl who was taken out of face for a beauty mark.



Do you happen to know what kind of make up they use to cover them up? Is it some kind of magic Disney make up or is it something that I could buy and experiment with here at home?


----------



## mickey'sbud

It seems a certain number of characters are chosen from each audition location. Is it a percentage of the number of people that audition from a location? Do you have any better chance of becoming a character if you audition in a certain location, say one that has a smaller number of people at the audition? Are the odds more difficult to get chosen in Orlando? Anyone else wonder about this?


----------



## Wishes91

I really want to audition this year because I chickened out when I applied for the CP in 2010.  

I believe I am 5''4' and I know that is a chipmunk height. Am I tall enough to be friends with other characters? Or am I tall enough to be just friends with the chipmunks?


----------



## taigirl87

Wishes91 said:


> I really want to audition this year because I chickened out when I applied for the CP in 2010.
> 
> I believe I am 5''4' and I know that is a chipmunk height. Am I tall enough to be friends with other characters? Or am I tall enough to be just friends with the chipmunks?



I believe you can also be friends with pooh bear. But be warned, if your approved to be his friend, you may work at crystal palace all the time! Lol!


----------



## taigirl87

Does anyone have an updated character height list that they can pm me?


----------



## Huskerkelsey

Is anyone going to the Salt Lake City auditions?


----------



## taigirl87

Huskerkelsey said:


> Is anyone going to the Salt Lake City auditions?



I answered in the other thread


----------



## NothingButNonsense

Hi hi all,

My Disney obsession began at a very young age. It was masked by my obsession with The Wizard of Oz, though. If they had a Dorothy face character in any park anywhere, you'd be guaranteed that I would try my hardest to get that job. I can recite the entire movie word for word, play out every single scene. When I was little, my mother made me a Dorothy costume, and I wore it -constantly-! I even refused to be called by my first name, only responding to Dorothy. But anyway....

My love for Disney grew stronger when I stumbled upon that famous Disneyland Youtuber, Bri-chan/Briberry. Fond childhood memories flooded my head every time I watched her videos. I was instantly obsessed! I wanted to have a job like that so bad. It is a silly, silly dream. 

I am posting now because I am looking for some advice...
I live in Tampa, Florida, and have thought very seriously about trying out for a face character at Disney World. I would LOVE to play Alice, but for ridiculous reasons, they usually have short actresses. I am 5'5 1/2, according to the last doctor's visit... so that means, no Alice for me.  But honestly, playing *any* face character would be fun regardless.

My question(s) are....
I was thinking of working at Busch Gardens to get experience of working at a park first before trying for Disney. I've done acting before, for about 3-4 years in High School. (waaay back when. ) So I kind of felt like doing a similar job as Disney would help get me back "in the groove."

What are your thoughts on this? Should I spend about a year in another park before Disney? Or should I just go "balls out" and go for my dream?

Also, as I've said before, I am 5'5 1/2 and weigh 115... what types of face characters would I be able to play? I'm just curious.

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Spo0nfulofSugar

NothingButNonsense said:


> Hi hi all,
> 
> My Disney obsession began at a very young age. It was masked by my obsession with The Wizard of Oz, though. If they had a Dorothy face character in any park anywhere, you'd be guaranteed that I would try my hardest to get that job. I can recite the entire movie word for word, play out every single scene. When I was little, my mother made me a Dorothy costume, and I wore it -constantly-! I even refused to be called by my first name, only responding to Dorothy. But anyway....
> 
> My love for Disney grew stronger when I stumbled upon that famous Disneyland Youtuber, Bri-chan/Briberry. Fond childhood memories flooded my head every time I watched her videos. I was instantly obsessed! I wanted to have a job like that so bad. It is a silly, silly dream.
> 
> I am posting now because I am looking for some advice...
> I live in Tampa, Florida, and have thought very seriously about trying out for a face character at Disney World. I would LOVE to play Alice, but for ridiculous reasons, they usually have short actresses. I am 5'5 1/2, according to the last doctor's visit... so that means, no Alice for me.  But honestly, playing *any* face character would be fun regardless.
> 
> My question(s) are....
> I was thinking of working at Busch Gardens to get experience of working at a park first before trying for Disney. I've done acting before, for about 3-4 years in High School. (waaay back when. ) So I kind of felt like doing a similar job as Disney would help get me back "in the groove."
> 
> What are your thoughts on this? Should I spend about a year in another park before Disney? Or should I just go "balls out" and go for my dream?
> 
> Also, as I've said before, I am 5'5 1/2 and weigh 115... what types of face characters would I be able to play? I'm just curious.
> 
> Thanks for all the help!



I say go for it! You can always audition for Disney and see what happens, then get a job working at Busch Gardens. Work experience definitely helps, but Disney takes whomever fits the role and does their job well, no matter the work experience. I think working somewhere else would be beneficial, but Disney is unique in a lot of ways with how they operate. It's really up to you, but I would try to get down there as soon as I could!

With your height, you're in a lot of groups-princess height, you could be Vidia from the Pixie Hollow movies, a plethora of fur characters...but from what I understand there are a lot of people that audition at your height, so keep that in mind. Someone else could probably help you more with that part. 

Good luck with whatever you choose!


----------



## NothingButNonsense

Thanks for the help! I think that I'll do the Busch Gardens thing for the summer, then try out for Disney when school starts up again!

I really wish I wasn't so tall, haha. Oh well, can't change that~ Thanks for the help again. <3


----------



## Spo0nfulofSugar

NothingButNonsense said:


> Thanks for the help! I think that I'll do the Busch Gardens thing for the summer, then try out for Disney when school starts up again!
> 
> I really wish I wasn't so tall, haha. Oh well, can't change that~ Thanks for the help again. <3



You're welcome, and definitely come back and tell us how Busch Gardens works out! I think it would be fun to find out how other parks work

And about the height, you're talking to a girl who stands at 5'9. I hear ya, sister.


----------



## lily2124

Hey everyone! I have a question regarding roles. I got accepted into the Fall program and got the role of Attractions but I'm thinking of going to a character audition. If I do get a character performance role can I decline it and still have my attractions role? I just want to go to the character audition for the experience and I might end up really liking it I just dont want to end up being a fur character and would love to be a parade performer (Im way to short and dark skinned to be a face character)!!

Thanks!


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

For those of you going to auditions this month, I have heard that they are starting to cut people at the beginning stages due to crowd sizes.

Also, I can confirm that they hire a majority of the Character Performers from the first audition location.

To those of you going, good luck and break a leg!



lily2124 said:


> Hey everyone! I have a question regarding roles. I got accepted into the Fall program and got the role of Attractions but I'm thinking of going to a character audition. If I do get a character performance role can I decline it and still have my attractions role? I just want to go to the character audition for the experience and I might end up really liking it I just dont want to end up being a fur character and would love to be a parade performer (Im way to short and dark skinned to be a face character)!!
> 
> Thanks!


Do you have a strong dance background and can easily pick up and go with a dance? The best test for parade performers is going to be the dance portion of the audition, which increases in difficulty.

Have a Magical Day!


----------



## heyhowdyhey

so im auditioning tomorrow is SF, i auditioned for Fall 10 and i didnt get it. im not the best dancer in the world haha i do have some character jobs in the past. but i was just wondering i remember the first part of the dance was easy ( i know they change it) but the second part i couldnt keep up or get it. but i was jw for anybody that knows if for some reason i dont get the last part of the dance and i just wing it would they downgrade me on doing that? and the last time i check i was about 5'11'' 6'ish does anybody know what characters i could be? thanks!


----------



## neugs

Hey everyone, I'm new to this forums and I am very much interested in the Disney College Program and the Character Performer role. I have looked around these forums alot, but I really could only find information on girls, and I've noticed that mostly only girls talk about the auditions.

Can anybody speak about males and auditioning? Is it harder or easier to find a spot? How many males try out and how many are selected usually? Is it hard to learn the dance (no dancing experience)? I am very much interested in this and if anybody can help me out and give me as much info as possible it would be great!

By the way, I am 6'0, athletic build, fairly tan skinned but Caucasian. Maybe hoping to do a face character, prince, or Aladdin or whatever. 

Thanks!


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

heyhowdyhey said:


> so im auditioning tomorrow is SF, i auditioned for Fall 10 and i didnt get it. im not the best dancer in the world haha i do have some character jobs in the past. but i was just wondering i remember the first part of the dance was easy ( i know they change it) but the second part i couldnt keep up or get it. but i was jw for anybody that knows if for some reason i dont get the last part of the dance and i just wing it would they downgrade me on doing that? and the last time i check i was about 5'11'' 6'ish does anybody know what characters i could be? thanks!


My apologies on the late response, but best of luck! Just give it your all and have fun with it, as that is really what they want to see. The dances are always increasing in difficulty to show a range and variety in movement. Again, as long as you give it a go and have fun with it you at least have a chance. Depending on if you are a guy/gal there are quite a few fur and face characters for that height.

Break a leg!



neugs said:


> Can anybody speak about males and auditioning? Is it harder or easier to find a spot? How many males try out and how many are selected usually? Is it hard to learn the dance (no dancing experience)? I am very much interested in this and if anybody can help me out and give me as much info as possible it would be great!
> 
> By the way, I am 6'0, athletic build, fairly tan skinned but Caucasian. Maybe hoping to do a face character, prince, or Aladdin or whatever.
> 
> Thanks!


To tell you the truth, there is a pretty equal guy and gal perspective on the Character Auditions board. Males have as just as good of a chance as Females auditioning. Eventhough they are vastly outnumbered (about 1 guy to every 20 girls from my auditions) there are quite a few that show up. It is the same process, and in all fairness it all boils down to talent, enthusiasm, and personality that they are looking for.

There is no definitive number for the number of guys that try out, and are subsequently accepted but it is going to a lower percentage since the majority of people that audition are gals.

The dance is a routine that increases in difficulty as it progresses, so it will keep you on your toes if you haven't done dance before. Coming from someone that has done tons of theatre, and choreographed a dance for theatre as well as participating in the dance, it is definitely increasingly difficult. It's definitely a great experience and opportunity since you will learn a lot!

I would strongly suggest not telling them "or whatever" if you do attend auditions though. Stay positive, and best of luck if you decide to attend!

Have a Magical Day!


----------



## FairyPiranha

Hiya!

So I posted way back when because I was interested in learning more about the program, so I now understand the process. However I was wondering if there was any update on the character list. I'm 4'10" and 17, I will not grow any more, I just don't have it in me  I was wondering if I could get another person 2 cents on what I might be put in. I would like to be tinkerbell, but I've had some conflicted responses on her height so I am not super sure. And just fyi I'm larger chested but thinner framed, so I shouldn't have a problem fitting in smaller fur.


----------



## allywdwcp

HEY!
I know they had some recent character performer auditions, does anyone want to share their experience???


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

allywdwcp said:


> HEY!
> I know they had some recent character performer auditions, does anyone want to share their experience???


I know a few of us have attended auditions, and plan to attend auditions, so ask away! (Almost anything, I have been limited on what I can say)


----------



## heyhowdyhey

I went to the SF audition there was about 110ish people. We went and practiced our first dance which was like movements across the floor!(not a dancer so kinda messed up) then they lined us up and we had to do it in groups of 3. And then the lady made cuts. She cut about 45-55 people and that's when I can't tell you anymore cuz I was cut haha!


----------



## heyhowdyhey

Double post!


----------



## jloofutah

I know that every person accepted to entertainment gets a handbook which states the height requirements for both face an fur characters in the park.  I have not seen a current one.  Appears the one floating around is from 2007 or so.  So many new characters have been introduced since then but no list (especially with height requirements) can be found .  My daughter adutioned and was measured at 5ft .05inches.  She made it thru the measuring/picturing taking phase, the dance and the improv  then was told she could leave and they kept 5 FT behind  (She is DCP)..If it is Disney intregrity reasons for no new posting I completly underderstand  but thought it was worth a shot.


----------



## Berlioz70

Disney stopped distributing the height cart in 2008 to their new Cast, due to people posting it on the internet. Managers and scheduling/duty base have access to the new charts, but that's it. So it's not likely you'll find one on-line anymore, unless someone has been keeping a personal list.


----------



## allywdwcp

heyhowdyhey said:


> I went to the SF audition there was about 110ish people. We went and practiced our first dance which was like movements across the floor!(not a dancer so kinda messed up) then they lined us up and we had to do it in groups of 3. And then the lady made cuts. She cut about 45-55 people and that's when I can't tell you anymore cuz I was cut haha!



Thanks for sharing. Sorry you got cut. What job did you get a disney? Also, it wasn't a dance? hmmm...



RogerRadcliffe said:


> I know a few of us have attended auditions, and plan to attend auditions, so ask away! (Almost anything, I have been limited on what I can say)



Thanks,
I really didn't have a question I was just curious on how the auditions were this year. It seems like they change a little bit as time passes.


----------



## heyhowdyhey

allywdwcp said:


> Thanks for sharing. Sorry you got cut. What job did you get a disney? Also, it wasn't



Ya it was a dance across the floor. And I haven't worked at Disney since Fall 10' but then I did Bell services at WDW and in 08' I worked at DLR and was a custodial busser. And right now I'm waiting to hear back for another cp I only applied for attractions tho!


----------



## jloofutah

Berlioz70 said:


> Disney stopped distributing the height cart in 2008 to their new Cast, due to people posting it on the internet. Managers and scheduling/duty base have access to the new charts, but that's it. So it's not likely you'll find one on-line anymore, unless someone has been keeping a personal list.





Thank You Berlioz70.  Do you know if 5ft .05 inches characters though are high in number?  Say more than the OLD list prior to 2008


----------



## taigirl87

jloofutah said:


> Thank You Berlioz70.  Do you know if 5ft .05 inches characters though are high in number?  Say more than the OLD list prior to 2008



just a question, is that 5 feet and half an inch or 5 feet 5 inches? cuz if its 5 feet 5 inches then its kind of a dead height meaning not many characters are in that range. but if it was 5 feet and a half an inch, then she should still be in the range of mice characters.


----------



## Huskerkelsey

So I have a quick question that I hope someone on here can answer. So I was planning on going to the SLC, UT auditions on the 26th but I noticed today when I was on the audition page that they're doing Princess & Tinkerbell Look-alike auditions again in SLC, UT on April 16. So since that wouldn't be a full audition and just a look-alike audition would I be allowed to attend even though it wouldn't be following the six month rule? Thanks for any help!


----------



## jobro912

Howdy...First post to this thread.  Thanks all for great information concerning character auditions.  It has been very helpful.  My son is 18, just measured 5'11.75 at Dr. and is attending auditions this Sunday, March 25 in Austin.  He has taken a semester of dance in school, just finished a run of "A Chorus Line" at a local theatre, so should be able to pull off at least the first level of dance. He has also worked the past two seasons at the Texas Renaissance Festival as a performer.  It would be awesome if he gets through, but he is really just looking forward to the experience of a Disney audition.  Hmmmm, I'm an old fart, but was a Character Performer for Six Flags in 19@(#*. LOL....Maybe I'll join him Sunday.   Anyway...Thanks again to all for the great information.  I will let ya know what he comes out saying after his audition...

John...headed to the World in a few months.


----------



## Spo0nfulofSugar

jobro912 said:


> Howdy...First post to this thread.  Thanks all for great information concerning character auditions.  It has been very helpful.  My son is 18, just measured 5'11.75 at Dr. and is attending auditions this Sunday, March 25 in Austin.  He has taken a semester of dance in school, just finished a run of "A Chorus Line" at a local theatre, so should be able to pull off at least the first level of dance. He has also worked the past two seasons at the Texas Renaissance Festival as a performer.  It would be awesome if he gets through, but he is really just looking forward to the experience of a Disney audition.  Hmmmm, I'm an old fart, but was a Character Performer for Six Flags in 19@(#*. LOL....Maybe I'll join him Sunday.   Anyway...Thanks again to all for the great information.  I will let ya know what he comes out saying after his audition...
> 
> John...headed to the World in a few months.


It sounds like y'all are going to have a lot of fun! Good luck, and tell us everything! Well, everything you CAN tell...


----------



## Nola Girl

Hi- 
  DD is a seasonal employee. She was a CP last spring. (She is a friend of Pluto.)  She last worked over the Christmas/ New Year break. She has not done a color code audition since last May right before she finished her CP. It is my understanding that they are only good for a year.  I keep telling her she better find out when the next color code audition is or she is going to have a problem when she tries to work this summer--she says I should chill.  Any active CP's or full timers know who is right here. AND where can you find the dates of color codes, is it on the hub? Does she have to get it from a friend who is currently in WDW.  (She also belongs to the Puppy facebook group so I guess they could help her out, if I could get her to believe she needed to get help  .)

Thanks!


----------



## Berlioz70

She's fine - SCEPS (what you're calling Color Coding) is used for training. No current scores = no additional training, but she'll still be able to work the regular M&G/Dining shifts.

It's a yearly requirement for FT'ers since they are constantly being reviewed for training opportunities, but Casting is not going to waste time/money on training a CT (seasonal) if they only work a couple weeks here and there. She should just try to attend one while she's here this summer.


----------



## jobro912

Just back from taking my son to the Austin audition, and it was completely different from anything I have read on this thread.  And completely different from what was said on the WDW audition site.  Perhaps because there were around 200 there and they didn't start until about 2, but not sure. 

First of all, when they signed in, that is all they did.  Name, and circle CP, or GR.  They filled out no paperwork.  They took 100 in at a time to teach the movement.  Very basic stuff.  Marching, box step, grapevine, 3 step turn.  He said they just had 3 sets of 8.  They brought them back in 5 at a time to do the movement, then cut.  No animation.  He said he did the movement fine, but doesn't think he did it big enough.  He was cut at that point. 

So I am wondering why the variation in auditions?  Number of auditioners perhaps?  It was almost as though they did a pre-cut, before actual auditions.  He also said that those staying were not doing animation next, but rather the second dance cut.

Beats me...It was a good experience, and he'll know what to expect next time.  I would say that next time could seemingly be less than 6 months since all they did was sign in, and left no other information.  He did enjoy it, and met some great people.  Oh, he was there auditioning for seasonal, so not CP, so that may have made a difference as well.  

But not to worry...We're going to Disneyworld...and soon


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

jobro912 said:


> So I am wondering why the variation in auditions?  Number of auditioners perhaps?  It was almost as though they did a pre-cut, before actual auditions.  He also said that those staying were not doing animation next, but rather the second dance cut.


I believe I stated in a previous post that they have been making Audition cuts based on the venue and crowd size. If they do cuts, they save more time and don't have to spend their time dealing with folks who can't pass Disney Entertainment's requirements for Character Performer.

Depending on your point of view, they do a pre-cut so to say. Anything before the application, measurement of height, and picture is a pre-cut to tell you the truth. Entertainment is just looking for that perfect fit, and need specific roles filled.

Also, what is GR? I know at my auditions it was only for College Program and Full Time...

Thanks, and Have a Magical Day!


----------



## taigirl87

RogerRadcliffe said:


> Also, what is GR? I know at my auditions it was only for College Program and Full Time...
> 
> Thanks, and Have a Magical Day!



I beleive it means general recruitment, which is for the ft roles.


----------



## Nola Girl

berlioz70 said:


> she's fine - sceps (what you're calling color coding) is used for training. No current scores = no additional training, but she'll still be able to work the regular m&g/dining shifts.
> 
> It's a yearly requirement for ft'ers since they are constantly being reviewed for training opportunities, but casting is not going to waste time/money on training a ct (seasonal) if they only work a couple weeks here and there. She should just try to attend one while she's here this summer.



thank you!!


----------



## mm522

I know this thread is primarily for CP auditions, BUT I'm auditioning this Thursday down in Orlando just for a regular job, not the college program. How do the auditions in Orlando usually run? How many people, how long, what does the process entail? I know there's probably some combination of movement, animation, and whatnot but I was wondering if anyone had been recently in Orlando and could describe the experience there! I imagine they probably vary a little from the auditions in other cities for the CP program but I could be wrong! Thanks!!!


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

mm522 said:


> I know this thread is primarily for CP auditions, BUT I'm auditioning this Thursday down in Orlando just for a regular job, not the college program. How do the auditions in Orlando usually run? How many people, how long, what does the process entail? I know there's probably some combination of movement, animation, and whatnot but I was wondering if anyone had been recently in Orlando and could describe the experience there! I imagine they probably vary a little from the auditions in other cities for the CP program but I could be wrong! Thanks!!!


This thread really covers the majority of Entertainment and Auditions since FT/CP auditions are pretty similar in taste.

Depending on what sort of auditions you are going to in Orlando, it can vary. I really only know about the CP and Face character auditions that are held there. The CP auditions are the usual Animation and Dance Routine, which I have been told a majority of the auditions adhere to with an exception. Face character auditions are the exception, as they are looking for specific body and facial characterstics based on their needs and requirements.

Do you have any idea what type of Auditions these are?

Also, check out Lana's blog entry for Face Character Auditions here: http://dointhedisney.blogspot.com/2012/02/valentines-day-and-face-character.html

Break a leg, and Have a Magical Day!


----------



## Cendyari

Hello all! 

I have read through these forums and I have been thinking about auditioning. I have seen many a post on sizes and if the costume fits, however I am a little worried being plus size. I have seen a few but not many around. What are the chances that I could be a fur? Also im like 5"2 ish or shorter. 

My main issue is my rear is like Donald's it kinda sticks out lol


----------



## Cendyari

> Do you have any idea what type of Auditions these are?



Character face and movers


----------



## i love cheerrr!

Hi guys! Okay so I'm planning on applying for the college program and I want to do character performer, and I just really want to be a fur character, I don't really care about face or parades or anything. I think I'm about 5'5 and 1/2ish, would I have a chance at getting anything? I heard there's nothing for 5'5..


----------



## FairyPiranha

Hey Guys!

So I was wondering if anyone else gave their info (resume/headshot) to the disney auditions group for consideration. I did and got a response but I wanna see if anyone has ever had this happen before.

Thanks!


----------



## hippiechicken

wrong thread....


----------



## Belle_91

I'm 5'2 without heels and I would really like to be a Princess (lots of people say I look like Belle). Do they consider things like wearing heels and such when casting for the Princesses? I have done some theater in high school and I know my character shoes have two inch heels so that would boost me up to the 5'4 mark. 

Also, does anyone know the height for Wendy and/or Alice? 

Thanks.


----------



## Joanna71985

Belle_91 said:


> I'm 5'2 without heels and I would really like to be a Princess (lots of people say I look like Belle). Do they consider things like wearing heels and such when casting for the Princesses? I have done some theater in high school and I know my character shoes have two inch heels so that would boost me up to the 5'4 mark.
> 
> Also, does anyone know the height for Wendy and/or Alice?
> 
> Thanks.



Unfortunately I think that may be too short (unless they really like you, then they may measure you up).

Wendy and Alice end around 5'1


----------



## Sfr90

Hello! I'm not sure if I am posting this in the correct section but this is the most recent thread on this subject that I can find!! 
I have a lot of questions that has been difficult to find online and I'm not the best at navigating the Internet! So I will give a little bit about my self then ask! Ok! I am 21 and currently a nanny! For many years people (my mother and sister in particular) have been telling me I should work at Disney! And I've always thought that is sounded perfect for me I just never thought it would be possible! but now I've decided that if I dont try then I will probably always regret it! Since I have a few questions I'll list them!!
1. I want to audition for a character role (I'm not picky) I would love to do face or fur! But my question is that I do Not want to do the college program. So would I have to be a cast member and live in Orlando to audition? Or can anyone?

2. In high school I was on the dance team for two years and a cheerleader for 2 years. Would that be an advantage for me? Or are the dances SUPER advanced like balet? (around how many 8 counts?)

3. I read a post on this thread that was posted I think in 2006 that special consideration is given to people with ''extreme'' heights. I am 4'9 and I am wondering if that is still the case? 

4. I would want to be a fur character or a face character I honestly have no preference but on the Disney auditions website i'm not sure which type of audition I would attend? Would I go to a face character audition? 

5. I would want to audition in late summer early fall in Orlando but the website only shows auditions through June 28 would it be too risky to wait for one at a later date?

6. This question is jumping the gun but let's say when I audition I get a role, would there be easy ways to find roommates or would I live on Disney property keep in mind I will nOt be doing the college program?

7. I'm under the impression that the audition process is first cut is on overall appearance, then learning a dance, the animation (like decorating a Christmas three) then a final cut?? When wOuld you find out if they will hire me?

I'm so sorry for so many questions!! I just know that y'all have to most knowledge on the subject from all the researching!! So does it seem like I shOuld do it? WHat would my chances be? If there is anything I've missed and y'all think I shOuld know please let me know!! Also what would my weight need to be for my height range 4'9?? Also what wOuld my process be for not doing the college program and doing it full time instead? 

Ok I'm done!! Thank you all so much!!


Also I'm so sorry for my grammar!! I am posting from my iPhone which is difficult!! Thank you!!!


----------



## Berlioz70

Sfr90 said:


> 1.So would I have to be a cast member and live in Orlando to audition? Or can anyone?



Anyone can audition... but there are auditions specifically for CPs, so you should not attend one of those. But may attend any of the others.



Sfr90 said:


> 2. In high school I was on the dance team for two years and a cheerleader for 2 years. Would that be an advantage for me? Or are the dances SUPER advanced like balet? (around how many 8 counts?)



Yes, any dance experience is a bonus.

The first round is 16 counts, repeated across the floor. From there you may be sent to the standard audition (about 6-8 8 counts) or the advance audition which is more technical.



Sfr90 said:


> 3. I read a post on this thread that was posted I think in 2006 that special consideration is given to people with ''extreme'' heights. I am 4'9 and I am wondering if that is still the case?



*YES!!*



Sfr90 said:


> 4. I would want to be a fur character or a face character I honestly have no preference but on the Disney auditions website i'm not sure which type of audition I would attend? Would I go to a face character audition?



Go to the Thursday afternoons, you will be considered for both. At your height, I do not recommend a face only.



Sfr90 said:


> 5. I would want to audition in late summer early fall in Orlando but the website only shows auditions through June 28 would it be too risky to wait for one at a later date?



The calendar only goes out so far, there will be more dates posted as it gets closer.



Sfr90 said:


> 6. This question is jumping the gun but let's say when I audition I get a role, would there be easy ways to find roommates or would I live on Disney property keep in mind I will nOt be doing the college program?



Since you are not doing the CP, you are on your own regarding housing and finding a roommate. There are people who post roommate requests here on the DIS, so this is a good place to keep checking.



Sfr90 said:


> 7. I'm under the impression that the audition process is first cut is on overall appearance, then learning a dance, the animation (like decorating a Christmas three) then a final cut?? When wOuld you find out if they will hire me?



Sounds like you watched the YouTube video of the girl who went to the face audition, sadly, a lot of her information is incorrect.

The first round is based on 2 things; height and movement ability.

Then people get split based on their skill; some will get fit for face, some will go to animation, and some will go to advance dance. There is also a puppeteer audition that select individuals may participate in as well.

You will find out at the end of the audition if you have been selected for the pool. If there are immediate openings, you may be offered something on the spot, but that is very very rare.


----------



## Feathers

i can't remember if i've posted here before and if i did it was a long time ago, so maybe some answers have changed.

i'm looking to apply for the international CP (i'm from canada) for the summer of 2013. my top choice is character, specifically fur, followed by attractions. 

i was just on the Wonder and spoke with a cast member who did the program in 2005. he told me that it might still be possible to attend auditions after you arrive in florida. if not, how far in advance do they hold auditions for summer? i can travel to an audition if i have to.

i'm also kind of confused about what kind of audition you attend for regular fur characters. i've heard you can go to one where they can pick you out for face and also for fur if you don't look like anyone. i'd probably go to one like that. do all auditions have a dance portion? i've never danced in my life but i do perform silently in mascot style costumes around people of all ages on my own time (in october usually). i'm guessing it might be good to mention, or perhaps even bring in pictures of me in costume?

the first thing the cast member asked about was my height. luckily i'm 4'10 so i know i qualify for quite a few. does disney still actively search for CP workers at my height to be fur characters? my goal is to be very good friends with stitch and i'm also wondering if stitch is still friends with the mice and others in that height range.

and for the CP, would i attend an audition after applying and possibly being accepted? or do i attend the audition after applying, but getting neither declined or accepted?

thanks much for answers.


----------



## anelson81993

So I have a few questions after reading some of the posts on this thread...
First of all, I have absolutely zero dancing talent. None whatsoever. In fact, I have a medical condition that makes things like dancing rather difficult for me. I also cannot sing. I have no interest in a show/parade role (like a mover, or a character performer in shows like Beauty and the Beast at DHS) that requires any form of dance--I'm interested in a face character role, but without any dancing. Do roles like that exist, or should i just skip the audition altogether?
Second, I happen to be a 5'10" female. Due to the aforementioned medical condition, I cannot be friends with a fur character, and I'd really, really like to be a face character, especially a princess (or a stepsister...or a villian...). Are there face character roles for females in my height range?
I'm planning on auditioning as part of the CP in fall 2013/spring 2014, and if I don't get cast as a performer, I'd like to be a character or ride attendant, but I'd really prefer to be friends with a face character. Is this a possibility for me, or should I just skip the auditioning process altogether?


----------



## Joanna71985

anelson81993 said:


> So I have a few questions after reading some of the posts on this thread...
> First of all, I have absolutely zero dancing talent. None whatsoever. In fact, I have a medical condition that makes things like dancing rather difficult for me. I also cannot sing. I have no interest in a show/parade role (like a mover, or a character performer in shows like Beauty and the Beast at DHS) that requires any form of dance--I'm interested in a face character role, but without any dancing. Do roles like that exist, or should i just skip the audition altogether?
> Second, I happen to be a 5'10" female. Due to the aforementioned medical condition, I cannot be friends with a fur character, and I'd really, really like to be a face character, especially a princess (or a stepsister...or a villian...). Are there face character roles for females in my height range?
> I'm planning on auditioning as part of the CP in fall 2013/spring 2014, and if I don't get cast as a performer, I'd like to be a character or ride attendant, but I'd really prefer to be friends with a face character. Is this a possibility for me, or should I just skip the auditioning process altogether?



It is possible to get character performer without being a dancer (I know people who had never danced before that passed the audition). However...you can not get face without fur (in fact, most CPs are fur only as it is not common for CPs to get face).

Also, at 5'10 that would be too tall for the princesses (they end around 5'7). It would be possible for villains though. And unfortunately, if you aren't able to do fur, I would skip the audition.


----------



## WDWCPSydney

So, for once in my life, being 4'9" will give me an advantage?!?!


----------



## Sorahana

So...if I end up back at Disney because my husband decides to change his career (and also go to Disney), I'm wondering if I should give this another shot. 
Last time I auditioned (4 years ago) they measured me at 5'6" (I'm almost 5'7"), would I stand a chance? I know it's a common height.


----------



## psherman42

For the first time I'm happy to be short. I'm mouse height.


----------



## ValiantHeart

I have a question... I have greenish colored eyes. Do they provide you with colored contacts or when you audition, are you only eligible for the characters with your eye color? Like it is my DREAM to be Ariel (and I'm 5'6 so even if they measure me up I think I'm in the right range) but I believe she has blue eyes, not green... Do I have a chance or am I simply out of luck?


----------



## Spo0nfulofSugar

So...I'm curious-tallest and shortest princesses y'all know? Also, how often are villains hired? I'm under the impression they don't hang around the World very often anymore.


----------



## RoyalMom

ValiantHeart said:


> I have a question... I have greenish colored eyes. Do they provide you with colored contacts or when you audition, are you only eligible for the characters with your eye color? Like it is my DREAM to be Ariel (and I'm 5'6 so even if they measure me up I think I'm in the right range) but I believe she has blue eyes, not green... Do I have a chance or am I simply out of luck?



I don't think eye color has ever been a factor, but I am pretty sure I read in backstage a few years back that Ariel is 5'2" so you wouldn't be in the right range, I'm sorry to say


----------



## Joanna71985

RoyalMom said:


> I don't think eye color has ever been a factor, but I am pretty sure I read in backstage a few years back that Ariel is 5'2" so you wouldn't be in the right range, I'm sorry to say



No, Ariel is taller


----------



## aznshents

Berlioz70 said:


> You will find out at the end of the audition if you have been selected for the pool. If there are immediate openings, you may be offered something on the spot, but that is very very rare.



Really? They tell you at the end? That makes sense, considering the last time I went to an audition they told me I was good to go and not that I had made it into the pool, but the OTHER time I went they did tell me I made it into the pool. Shucks.


----------



## almartinez1219

I'm really interested in being a character performer on the DCP (Applying for Fall 2013). I don't have much dance experience but I can keep up pretty well when being taught a dance so I was wondering if that will hurt me when auditioning. Also, I'm a 5'9", female so would be be a problem for getting a character? I'd do fur or face since I'm out of princess height range!


----------



## HalJordan

First i know i've asked this before but i want to get multiple opinions so...

Hey so I am Auditioning on Oct 21 in Austin for a character role ... firstly let me say i understand the audition is primarily for fur and only sometimes do they pull you for Face ... Also i have previous experience as both a face and costume character from six flags (I love doing this by the way) and really want to become friends with a Prince but im like 5' 9" - 5' 9.5" (Depending on time of day) ... so my questions are as follows

1) How lenient are casting directors in the height department if they like your look for a character? (I have been told by CP friends that i have a good look for a prince and that casting sometimes fudge's your "Disney height"

2) Have you heard of a 5' 9" Prince before?

3) If i don't get face what costume characters are in my range?

4) Here's a link to some pics of me what chance do i have in your opinion

arreaux . tumblr . com


----------



## kayotik

HalJordan said:


> First i know i've asked this before but i want to get multiple opinions so...
> 
> Hey so I am Auditioning on Oct 21 in Austin for a character role ... firstly let me say i understand the audition is primarily for fur and only sometimes do they pull you for Face ... Also i have previous experience as both a face and costume character from six flags (I love doing this by the way) and really want to become friends with a Prince but im like 5' 9" - 5' 9.5" (Depending on time of day) ... so my questions are as follows
> 
> 1) How lenient are casting directors in the height department if they like your look for a character? (I have been told by CP friends that i have a good look for a prince and that casting sometimes fudge's your "Disney height"
> 
> 2) Have you heard of a 5' 9" Prince before?
> 
> 3) If i don't get face what costume characters are in my range?
> 
> 4) Here's a link to some pics of me what chance do i have in your opinion
> 
> arreaux . tumblr . com



1. The most I've ever heard of someone being measured up or down is 2 inches. Disney tries to get as close as possible to your actual height. They will only purposely measure you up/down if they are desperate for people in a certain height range. Unfortunately, it is very difficult to get face, especially as a CP. They have a lot of people to choose from, so they can afford to be very picky. Definitely still audition, you never know what will happen, but just don't be too surprised if you don't get pulled for a prince.

2. I'm not sure. It's probably happened at some point or other, but I don't know of any specific instances off the top of my head.

3. I'm not 100% positive, but I believe you'd be the right height for: Prince John, Brer Fox, Eeyore, Shaker, Tweedles, Liverlips, Dumbo, Geppetto. This is based on a list someone else posted a while ago (on the first page of this thread, actually if you care to look for yourself), but I'm not sure if it is completely accurate.

4. I'm not Disney, so I can't say for sure what they are looking for, and as I said, they can afford to be very picky. But I don't see any obvious reason why you wouldn't be able to be a face/specifically prince.

Not that it helps, but I know how you feel, in a way. I am in love with all things The Lion King and I reallllyyyyyy want to be friends with either Timon or Rafiki, but I'm about 2 inches too tall for Timon and 2 inches too short for Rafiki, so the chances of me getting measured up/down to either of those is slim to none. :/

I'm still auditioning anyway, though. Oct. 12 in Denver. Good luck.


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

kayotik said:


> Not that it helps, but I know how you feel, in a way. I am in love with all things The Lion King and I reallllyyyyyy want to be friends with either Timon or Rafiki, but I'm about 2 inches too tall for Timon and 2 inches too short for Rafiki, so the chances of me getting measured up/down to either of those is slim to none. :/
> 
> I'm still auditioning anyway, though. Oct. 12 in Denver. Good luck.



Since you've got me interested I checked the Audition Calendar once again and they are in Denver come October 12th. It's also at the same place as last time, and I don't know if you've been before. It's down in Littleton, and people will start showing up around 10a, possibly earlier. My recommendation is arrive a little bit earlier, dressed appropriately, and try to make some new friends. The two gentleman last time were amazing and so much fun as they had energy flowing out of them. If they do it like last time as well, it will be a giant group session, but hopefully will split everyone up. It's the basic process from there, as it applies to all the auditions.

As always, first number is chosen by who finished the paperwork the quickest!

Last but not least, make sure to get people's numbers if you go as the chances are quite slim that you'll run into them again. One mistake I made, and missed out on Miss #1 last time.  (Really, she was the first one done, nicest gal too!)

Let me know if you have any specific questions, or any at all!

Have a Magical Day!


----------



## HalJordan

If my audition sign in is 1 when should i get there to be one of the first in line


----------



## Joanna71985

HalJordan said:


> If my audition sign in is 1 when should i get there to be one of the first in line



I would say about 1-1.5 hours


----------



## lovelifeanddisney

HI everyone, this is my first post, but i have been reading alot of this thread and learned alot. I really want to work as a princess/fairy character at Disney World. I have a few questions if some of you could please answer them for me. Right now I am fifteen years old and I am almost 5'3, I am very small and i shouldn't grow over 5'4-5'5. I am graduating from High School in 2 years and i wanted to know what programs to get involved after graduation, also, should i apply for seasonal characters??  And what is the scheduling like if you do get a character job??? 

Thank you for your time <3


----------



## Aspiring

So I am heading to the CP audition on the 12th in Denver, and I'm wondering if I have a good chance or not. I've applied for the CP, and I have my phone interview next Thursday.

I'm 5'7, and I am a dress size 4. I've done dance all my life, and I was the varsity captain of my high school's cheerleading team. I'm very outgoing, bubbly and I get along with people really well. I also did a lot of acting in middle school, and I was cast in a movie.

You can see my picture in my profile (it's my avatar picture). I would love to be any character (face or fur), but my dream is to be Rapunzel.


----------



## Savvy

Aspiring said:


> So I am heading to the CP audition on the 12th in Denver, and I'm wondering if I have a good chance or not. I've applied for the CP, and I have my phone interview next Thursday.
> 
> I'm 5'7, and I am a dress size 4. I've done dance all my life, and I was the varsity captain of my high school's cheerleading team. I'm very outgoing, bubbly and I get along with people really well. I also did a lot of acting in middle school, and I was cast in a movie.
> 
> You can see my picture in my profile (it's my avatar picture). I would love to be any character (face or fur), but my dream is to be Rapunzel.



I see a lot of people asking questions very similar to this one! The dance and acting experience can really help you at the audition, but in the end your chances are varied based on how well your audition goes!

I've seen where professional dancers were turned down after a character performer audition! They don't just want people with talent, they need people with a little pixie dust too 

As long as you smile and have a great time at the audition, they'll see that you love what you are doing and that will give you a better chance.

With face characters, it's extremely difficult to say. Disney looks for very specific appearance qualities when pulling for face. I see a lot of girls say "All of my friends say I look JUST like Cinderella!" and after the audition she doesn't get pulled for face. It really depends on what they are looking for and how desperate (or not) they need that specific character. They may even pull someone for face and decide later that you aren't right for the role!

I'm not trying to sound negative, just realistic  I'm auditioning on October 5th in Orlando and I'm so excited! We both have the same dream haha. I'd absolutely love to hang with Rapunzel at WDW! But I am just going to go to the audition and have a great time and try my hardest! I'll have my fingers crossed for both of us


----------



## Aspiring

Savvy said:


> I see a lot of people asking questions very similar to this one! The dance and acting experience can really help you at the audition, but in the end your chances are varied based on how well your audition goes!
> 
> I've seen where professional dancers were turned down after a character performer audition! They don't just want people with talent, they need people with a little pixie dust too
> 
> As long as you smile and have a great time at the audition, they'll see that you love what you are doing and that will give you a better chance.
> 
> With face characters, it's extremely difficult to say. Disney looks for very specific appearance qualities when pulling for face. I see a lot of girls say "All of my friends say I look JUST like Cinderella!" and after the audition she doesn't get pulled for face. It really depends on what they are looking for and how desperate (or not) they need that specific character. They may even pull someone for face and decide later that you aren't right for the role!
> 
> I'm not trying to sound negative, just realistic  I'm auditioning on October 5th in Orlando and I'm so excited! We both have the same dream haha. I'd absolutely love to hang with Rapunzel at WDW! But I am just going to go to the audition and have a great time and try my hardest! I'll have my fingers crossed for both of us




Thank you so much for the advice. I'm sure I'll have a great time at the audition. I hope you do well!


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

HalJordan said:


> If my audition sign in is 1 when should i get there to be one of the first in line


I would recommend arriving at around 11am or around then as that's when people will probably plan to do so. For mine I arrived an hour earlier and there were already quite a few people in the lobby. There wasn't any real "Line" either.



Aspiring said:


> So I am heading to the CP audition on the 12th in Denver, and I'm wondering if I have a good chance or not. I've applied for the CP, and I have my phone interview next Thursday.
> 
> I'm 5'7, and I am a dress size 4. I've done dance all my life, and I was the varsity captain of my high school's cheerleading team. I'm very outgoing, bubbly and I get along with people really well. I also did a lot of acting in middle school, and I was cast in a movie.
> 
> You can see my picture in my profile (it's my avatar picture). I would love to be any character (face or fur), but my dream is to be Rapunzel.


First off, break a leg!

Since you've already done the first step of applying, you should be good. If your audition is before your phone interview, make sure to note during your phone interview that you attended auditions. Although they have two separate application processes/methods it's nice to just let them know.

You sound like you'll be perfectly fine since you have quite the background in dance. I'm sure you've already read about the process, as they do it the same. Acting will help you with the Animation Task. I typed up an entire somewhere (or to someone) of the entire proceedings but can't seem to find it right now. The two guys last time were Kent (Entertainment Director) & Ken (Dance Coordinator). 

EDIT: Found the email I sent to one of my CM friends, let me know if you want to read it. 

Have a Magical Day!


----------



## Aspiring

RogerRadcliffe said:
			
		

> I would recommend arriving at around 11am or around then as that's when people will probably plan to do so. For mine I arrived an hour earlier and there were already quite a few people in the lobby. There wasn't any real "Line" either.
> 
> First off, break a leg!
> 
> Since you've already done the first step of applying, you should be good. If your audition is before your phone interview, make sure to note during your phone interview that you attended auditions. Although they have two separate application processes/methods it's nice to just let them know.
> 
> You sound like you'll be perfectly fine since you have quite the background in dance. I'm sure you've already read about the process, as they do it the same. Acting will help you with the Animation Task. I typed up an entire somewhere (or to someone) of the entire proceedings but can't seem to find it right now. The two guys last time were Kent (Entertainment Director) & Ken (Dance Coordinator).
> 
> EDIT: Found the email I sent to one of my CM friends, let me know if you want to read it.
> 
> Have a Magical Day!



My audition is actually eight days after my phone interview. 

I'd love to read it!


----------



## aznshents

Aspiring said:


> My audition is actually eight days after my phone interview.
> 
> I'd love to read it!



I would also love to as well!


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

Bumping for helpfulness on Character Auditions!

Have a Magical Day!


----------



## NeverLandPan

x


----------



## simba21

Hi! I am thinking about applying for the cp in spring 2014. I know it's a little early but I was wondering which face characters you can get if you are 5'1. I was thinking tinkerbell or maybe Alice. I am 5'1, brown hair, green eyes, and very thin. Are there any other face characters I might qualify for?


----------



## olikyu

I have a quick question - I'm applying to be a character performer, and I'd love to be a princess (wouldn't we all? ), but I'm around 5'9"-5'10"... would I be considered too tall? What kind of options do I have?


----------



## Joanna71985

simba21 said:


> Hi! I am thinking about applying for the cp in spring 2014. I know it's a little early but I was wondering which face characters you can get if you are 5'1. I was thinking tinkerbell or maybe Alice. I am 5'1, brown hair, green eyes, and very thin. Are there any other face characters I might qualify for?



At that height, you could possibly be friends with Alice and Wendy (maybe Tink)



olikyu said:


> I have a quick question - I'm applying to be a character performer, and I'd love to be a princess (wouldn't we all? ), but I'm around 5'9"-5'10"... would I be considered too tall? What kind of options do I have?



Unfortunately at that height, you are too tall for princesses


----------



## leebee

I'm confused about the order of applying... I received an email on 2/9/13 that apps for the fall/fall advantage 2013 CP are now being taken. I checked online and saw that performer auditions are being held in mid-March. Do I need to apply/interview for the CP before going to an audition? Do I have to be accepted into the CP before auditioning?  I am just confused as to the order in which to do all this! 

Do you think there's a better chance of getting an entertainment role if you attend an audition that is NOT at WDW (assuming that off-site auditions are smaller)? Also, I've seen lots of good info about face/fur characters, but what are the chances of being hired as a dancer (stage, parade, etc) for the CP? I am hoping that they hire more dancers in the fall program because of all the stage shows and parades associated with MNSSHP, MVMCP, and the holiday shows in general. Any info on becoming a CP dancer would be greatly appreciated! (ps I am 5 feet, 5 and 3/4 inches... didn't make the Rockette audition cut as they are super strict about 5'6", barefoot... how closely does Disney stick to heights?)


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

As answered in the FAQs on the Disney Programs Blog, you don't necessarily have apply/interview in advance, but it is highly advised that you at least begin the application process.

From experience, most audition groups are decently sized. It's quite logical that the Florida Auditions at Disney's Animal Kingdom Wardrobe/Rehearsal Facility will be a larger proportion, given that it is the very first audition for the semester, near Walt Disney World Property, and accounting for most applicants in the Florida area. 

As far as chances/probability goes for having x role I don't exactly know, as it most likely depends upon the needs and availability at the time. The positions that are auditioned for during these auditions are only fur characters, character look-alikes, and parade performers. Stage roles are equity, as are most shows.

In addition, I think you'd find the Character Performer Auditions thread quite helpful. I'd honestly advise reading through the majority of the Character Performer Auditions thread and the Character Heights/CP Auditions thread, first and foremost as the majority of questions have been previously answered.

Have a Magical Day!


----------



## leebee

RogerRadcliffe said:


> As answered in the FAQs on the Disney Programs Blog, you don't necessarily have apply/interview in advance, but it is highly advised that you at least begin the application process.
> 
> From experience, most audition groups are decently sized. It's quite logical that the Florida Auditions at Disney's Animal Kingdom Wardrobe/Rehearsal Facility will be a larger proportion, given that it is the very first audition for the semester, near Walt Disney World Property, and accounting for most applicants in the Florida area.
> 
> As far as chances/probability goes for having x role I don't exactly know, as it most likely depends upon the needs and availability at the time. The positions that are auditioned for during these auditions are only fur characters, character look-alikes, and parade performers. Stage roles are equity, as are most shows.
> 
> In addition, I think you'd find the Character Performer Auditions thread quite helpful. I'd honestly advise reading through the majority of the Character Performer Auditions thread and the Character Heights/CP Auditions thread, first and foremost as the majority of questions have been previously answered.
> 
> Have a Magical Day!




Thank you for your response. I had no idea there was a blog about this. Also, although I had read some of the other two threads, one has 60+ pages and the other almost 130 pages, going back over several years (2008?). The info is hard to find, and it gets confusing as people ask questions, different answers are given, and things change over the years. That's why I asked a couple of specific answers; these threads have become too unwieldy to be very informative. 

Thanks again for your responses to my questions.


----------



## olikyu

I have one more questions regarding auditions. Say I do not get picked as a face character, and I decide I don't want to do a fur character - can I decide to switch my role to something like merchandise, character attendant, etc.? Or am I stuck as a performer?


----------



## taigirl87

olikyu said:


> I have one more questions regarding auditions. Say I do not get picked as a face character, and I decide I don't want to do a fur character - can I decide to switch my role to something like merchandise, character attendant, etc.? Or am I stuck as a performer?



Even if you were chosen as a face character, you would still do Fur. And once you are given a role you can not switch roles just because you don't like what they offered.


----------



## olikyu

taigirl87 said:


> Even if you were chosen as a face character, you would still do Fur. And once you are given a role you can not switch roles just because you don't like what they offered.



Okay, thank you! I hope it didn't come off as though I wouldn't like that, I'd appreciate any performing, haha. I shouldn't have said stuck - I just know I can be very indecisive sometimes and wouldn't be surprised if I decided I wanted to do something else at that point. Hoppers are the only ones that switch around, am I correct?


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

In addition to what TaiGirl said, you also have the option to decline your program if you don't feel comfortable doing Fur Character. I'd honestly recommend being 100% positive with all of your role choices, so you can enjoy your time! 



olikyu said:


> Okay, thank you! I hope it didn't come off as though I wouldn't like that, I'd appreciate any performing, haha. I shouldn't have said stuck - I just know I can be very indecisive sometimes and wouldn't be surprised if I decided I wanted to do something else at that point. Hoppers are the only ones that switch around, am I correct?


The Performer Roles are wonderful *Unique* opportunities, and I'd honestly love it! Again, be 100% honestly positive with yourself. It is honestly great fun, and you'd enjoy it!

If you mean locations, no. Hoppers and several other roles have the opportunities to switch locations. From what I've perceived the role, it is closely related to QSFB given the application description. Again, it's a really rare role and I haven't heard many CP Alumni that have had the opportunity of the elusive Hopper Role. You may receive a better response in the CP Questions thread as it's not Character Heights/CP Auditions related.

Have a Most Magical Day!


----------



## Berlioz70

olikyu said:


> I have one more questions regarding auditions. Say I do not get picked as a face character, and I decide I don't want to do a fur character - can I decide to switch my role to something like merchandise, character attendant, etc.? Or am I stuck as a performer?



You won't know until you arrive if you are face or not. You may get fit at an audition or be hired as a PFLA - but could get to Orlando and not get the role in the end.


----------



## Spo0nfulofSugar

I know this question doesn't really belong here, but I was wondering...
Does Disney consider different accents? Like if I was, say, Australian, would Disney no longer consider me for a face role or would they just expect me to be able to mask it?


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

Spo0nfulofSugar said:


> I know this question doesn't really belong here, but I was wondering...
> Does Disney consider different accents? Like if I was, say, Australian, would Disney no longer consider me for a face role or would they just expect me to be able to mask it?


Why, Hello!

Quite the interesting question, Ma'am. Depending on what Character Role you Audition for, it is considered.

Obviously, if you are Fur/Parade you would be more than fine. It gets tricky when you get into Face, but that should be fine too. There's way to train it, and most if heard enough, can transit to American accents quite simply. There is the possibility that they will figure it out if you make it the spoken portion of the audition.

In reverse, there are roles that can have accents (such as Naveen and Tiana) which makes them even more them. Give it's quite simple to put on an accent, you would still be considered. 

All in all, not everyone can have a Central American Accent. Some of us have British Accents, Some Eastern, and Some Australian... there's way to account for it.

Hope that answered your question beyond my rambling. 

Have a Magical Day~


----------



## angelicaleah31

are the newer princesses around the same height as the older ones? like Merida and Rapunzel?


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

angelicaleah31 said:


> are the newer princesses around the same height as the older ones? like Merida and Rapunzel?


In terms of Face Character Height, Merida is 54″  56″ (which is in the height range of Cinderella, Aurora, Belle, Ariel, Snow White, Jasmine, and Other Princesses)

Rapunzel is 5'4" - 5'7" which places around the same height range as well.

Have a Magical Day! 

(Someone can feel free to correct me if I'm wrong)


----------



## jobro912

So who's auditioning for Fall/Fall Advantage?
My son is going March 23 in Austin. He was
measured down last year at 5'10. His range
seems to be from Tigger to Goofy heights.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

jobro912 said:


> So who's auditioning for Fall/Fall Advantage?
> My son is going March 23 in Austin. He was
> measured down last year at 5'10. His range
> seems to be from Tigger to Goofy heights.



Good luck!  I would love to hear more about his audition experience after it is over!  My son is still in high school, but he will be auditioning in Austin as soon as he is eligible.  He is currently 5'7" which would mean Peter Pan or Terrence for face, parade dancer, or fur.


----------



## mscap123

Hello everyone! 

I'm new here and I just had a quick question. It may have been answered somewhere in this gigantic thread but I don't have the time to read through all the posts! 

I was at the most recent CP audition for the Fall 2013 program in Orlando. I made it to the second round (yay!) but I was just wondering if anyone knew whether or not you could be considered for face even if they don't ask you to stay and fit you. I don't even know if they were doing that at the audition but they asked a girl from my group to stay behind after the final audition was done.  They did take everyones pictures once we moved on to the smaller group for the second round.

Thanks!


----------



## Berlioz70

They always look for look-a-likes at the Orlando audition, so you are probably not being considered at this time (though, you could still be considered in the future).


----------



## leebee

DD was at the Orlando audition also. She said it seemed that the people that made the first cut were the shorter and taller people; it looked as if those between about 5'2" and 5'8" were cut in the first round (which was a real blow... she wanted to do the advanced choreography audition as she really wants to be a mover). She was told they'd be eligible to audition again in 6 months, but if she's already in attractions, what is the point of re-auditioning? If she made it through, would they move her from attractions to entertainment? Also, she's heard they hire additional dancers for the holiday shows. Is this true? Will they accept someone for this who is already in a role in the CP?


----------



## Berlioz70

leebee said:


> If she made it through, would they move her from attractions to entertainment? Also, she's heard they hire additional dancers for the holiday shows. Is this true? Will they accept someone for this who is already in a role in the CP?



As a CP, she cannot reaudition during her program. If they need additional CP Performers they will hold a specific CP audition, but she's not eligible to attend the standard Orlando auditions while on her program.

Yes, they hire professional pointe and ballet dancers specifically for the holiday show. No, as a CP, she would not be eligible to audition.

Being a CP locks her into a contract with the role she agreed to; during her program she cannot transfer roles.


----------



## leebee

Berlioz70 said:


> As a CP, she cannot reaudition during her program. If they need additional CP Performers they will hold a specific CP audition, but she's not eligible to attend the standard Orlando auditions while on her program.
> 
> Yes, they hire professional pointe and ballet dancers specifically for the holiday show. No, as a CP, she would not be eligible to audition.
> 
> Being a CP locks her into a contract with the role she agreed to; during her program she cannot transfer roles.



Thanks for the straight scoop! All the info from Disney seems so contradictory. Text for the CP audition in Orlando said they were hiring street dancers... and the person running the CP audition in Orlando told them they were eligible to re-audition in 6 months. Even in her phone interview, DD was specific about wanting to be a mover and the interviewer encouraged her to come audition! I believe you, seriously, when you say that CPs aren't hired as dancers and can't re-audition after starting the program; it makes sense. I just wish the info posted online at disneyauditions and stated at the audition had been as clear. Clearly we have been operating under some major misunderstanding/miscommunication! 

(and I'll stop asking now... I'm over on another thread with similar questions... because I've finally gotten a clear answer- thanks so much for clearing up the confusion!)


----------



## progroupie

They probably mentioned the 6 months time frame because not all the attendees were CP's. 
At the end of her program they'll host an audition for CP's looking to extend their program, if she extends she's eligible to switch roles.


----------



## Berlioz70

leebee said:


> Text for the CP audition in Orlando said they were hiring street dancers... and the person running the CP audition in Orlando told them they were eligible to re-audition in 6 months.



The big thing here - Orlando audition. Auditioning in Orlando is an entirely different process than any of the other audition locations. Orlando is treated and set up for the people auditioning for regular employment. While CP hopefuls are welcome to attend, the whole structure of the audition is different.

The auditions in the other cities are more focused on CPs, and they describe the process specifically for CPs and explain that you can't reaudition, that they're not looking for movers, etc. When auditioning off site, the Casting Director has everyone sit down and talks through the whole process ahead of time. In Orlando, they have such a huge number to get through that I don't remember anyone really explaining anything, it felt more like cattle herding. If she decides to pass this program and try again, I'd recommend going to a non-Orlando audition for the next round.


----------



## Iris

Berlioz70 said:


> The big thing here - Orlando audition.
> 
> In Orlando, they have such a huge number to get through that I don't remember anyone really explaining anything, it felt more like cattle herding.



Agree!  When my younger daughter auditioned in Orlando there was over 300 people that day and she was there from 8 a.m. until well past 5 p.m.!  She said it was crazy.

When my older daughter attended the Detroit audition on Sunday, there was maybe 150 people there(if that) and after first cut there was about 50 left.  She made it all the way to the end and now she will wait to hear.  She said they explained the process in detail before they started and while there were a good number of people auditioning for full time, the majority were CP people and it was definitely geared for the college program.


----------



## leebee

Berlioz70 said:


> The big thing here - Orlando audition. Auditioning in Orlando is an entirely different process than any of the other audition locations. Orlando is treated and set up for the people auditioning for regular employment. While CP hopefuls are welcome to attend, the whole structure of the audition is different.



Another frustration! Why did they list it as a CP audition if it is geared towards those auditioning for regular employment? I had actually wondered if she would have a better chance at one of the other sites, but this date fit best with DD's schedule; her Sundays are taken up with a rehearsal schedule (contracted, can't miss them) and she was on semester break last week, so she didn't miss any classes.

Darn! It seemed so perfect!


----------



## jAcKs_x0

Just to chime in, I was at the Orlando CP audition on 3/14 and some of the information that has been said is incorrect.  The audition on 3/14 was strictly for College Program participants.  There were about a handful of people who were auditioning who were outside the CP, but they were recruited to that audition.  Basically, there were no walk-ins for part-time/seasonal roles.  And the director made that clear.  Secondly, the director also made it clear that CP's could potentially be parade movers, as I made it to the last round where they told us they were evaluating our dance technique and we performed only the dance portion again while being video-recorded.  So while I'm sure it's rare to get parade mover as a CP, I don't think it is impossible.


----------



## leebee

jAcKs_x0 said:


> Just to chime in, I was at the Orlando CP audition on 3/14 and some of the information that has been said is incorrect.  The audition on 3/14 was strictly for College Program participants.  There were about a handful of people who were auditioning who were outside the CP, but they were recruited to that audition.  Basically, there were no walk-ins for part-time/seasonal roles.  And the director made that clear.  Secondly, the director also made it clear that CP's could potentially be parade movers, as I made it to the last round where they told us they were evaluating our dance technique and we performed only the dance portion again while being video-recorded.  So while I'm sure it's rare to get parade mover as a CP, I don't think it is impossible.



Congrats on making it through the audition! #82 wishes she'd made it through to the dance portion, too! Did they say when you'd hear anything?


----------



## jAcKs_x0

leebee said:


> Congrats on making it through the audition! #82 wishes she'd made it through to the dance portion, too! Did they say when you'd hear anything?



Well since Orlando was first on the audition tour, they told us they had to wait until the last audition city was finished (which is why they video recorded us) before they came back to Orlando and sat down to review all of the people who auditioned.  I don't know exactly if they are offering roles as Character Performer - Parade Performer or if it's a qualification thing they were evaluating and something changes once you get down there, but they said somewhere between two to three weeks or anywhere up to April 19th.  And thank you!  I actually think I met your daughter at auditions believe it or not!


----------



## leebee

jAcKs_x0 said:


> And thank you!  I actually think I met your daughter at auditions believe it or not!



She's Sarah from Maine who starts in attractions with a check-in date of 8/12. I know she was disappointed not to make it further through the auditions but knows that she cannot do anything about her height. She said she met a lot of great people at the audition and is excited to be doing the CP! Any idea of what character you might be in consideration for?

And thanks for chiming in to clarify about the Orlando audition. Having read that the Orlando auditions were general cattle calls, I had been feeling guilty for taking her to Disney to audition, having given in to choosing a justified trip to the World instead of auditioning someplace else where DD might have had a better chance. It was good to hear that this WAS strictly a CP audition; I don't feel as bad!


----------



## jAcKs_x0

leebee said:


> She's Sarah from Maine who starts in attractions with a check-in date of 8/12. I know she was disappointed not to make it further through the auditions but knows that she cannot do anything about her height. She said she met a lot of great people at the audition and is excited to be doing the CP! Any idea of what character you might be in consideration for?
> 
> And thanks for chiming in to clarify about the Orlando audition. Having read that the Orlando auditions were general cattle calls, I had been feeling guilty for taking her to Disney to audition, having given in to choosing a justified trip to the World instead of auditioning someplace else where DD might have had a better chance. It was good to hear that this WAS strictly a CP audition; I don't feel as bad!



Yes, I was in line behind her! I really am not sure what Disney's thought process is when they chose people to move forward.  I would say there generally wasn't *very* many tall people during the second round.  As far as characters, I have no idea.  I would assume something in my height range, as I was measured at 61.5 inches (which is just about exact to my height).  It definitely was strictly for the College Program, so I would not feel bad about taking her down at all. Good luck to Sarah during her adventure at attractions!  The director said just because we made it to the last round, doesn't necessarily mean we will be chosen.  So I might just get cut too!  And I'm still pending for the college program, so I don't have a back up. It is almost impossible to try to understand the minds of Disney, the director said that too!


----------



## khancock

My sorority little sister's little sister went to an audition.  A few weeks ago she received a reminder email from recruiting about it.  Here is the text:

Auditions for 2013 Fall and Fall Advantage Disney College Program Character Performers at the Walt Disney World Resort are about to begin!

Please be sure to return to our website and review the date, time, and location of the audition city you indicated during your interview.

If you are no longer able to attend an audition, that is OK. It is not necessary to inform us that you will not be attending the audition.  If you have not yet received a final status update, you will still be considered for the other positions in which you expressed interest.

At the audition, Disney Parks Talent Casting will be looking for energetic performers interested in the Disney College Program in Florida.

    Atlanta, GA
    Austin, TX
    Charlotte, NC
    Chicago, IL
    Columbus, OH
    Denver, CO
    Detroit, MI
    Nashville, TN
    Orlando, FL
    Philadelphia, PA
    Rochester, NY
    Salt Lake City, UT
    San Francisco, CA
    St. Louis, MO

For a complete listing of date, times, and locations, please visit disneycollegeprogram.com/entertainment

Selected performers will bring to life the world famous *Disney Characters*. Character performers play before thousands of guests each day in "meet and greets", across the Walt Disney World Resort. Some performers may step out and bring to life our parades and shows as *street dancers, and Disney Character Look-alikes*.

Additionally, we are seeking female *Disney Princess Look-alikes*. Performers develop improvisational skills, poise and grace while working for one for the world's leading entertainment companies.​
The bold in the last 2 paragraphs was how the message was formatted.

I'm going to go out on a limb here and say that Recruiting isn't going to randomly make stuff up and are going to emphasize whatever it is that the Entertainment folk want them to emphasize.

I don't think that there would have been a mention of "street dancers" in the message if they weren't wanting people with that ability to go.

Also if you look at their blog article that was posted when the auditions started (not the one with the schedule, the other one), there are a TON of face characters in the top picture (the fairies, Tianna, Rapunzel and Flynn) and also in the top right a pic from Disney Channel Rocks (street dancers).

https://disneyprogramsblog.com/?p=6668

IMHO- they stressed this on purpose.


----------



## Berlioz70

jAcKs_x0 said:


> So while I'm sure it's rare to get parade mover as a CP, I don't think it is impossible.



This! 

As I said before, CPs can be selected as movers, but it is rare and many are for holiday parades or are on a second (or more) program.



khancock said:


> ...and also in the top right a pic from Disney Channel Rocks (street dancers).



They are not hiring for this show... check out the rumors/news threads on why not.

Specifically this thread: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3080902


----------



## jobro912

Son went to auditions in Austin yesterday-3/23. Made it to round 2. Text I received after learning second round movement: "That was intense." He did say the entire process was a lot of fun...about 4 hours total.


----------

